# (IR) The 1st IC-thread of the 1st Turn of the 5th IR



## Serpenteye (Jan 13, 2005)

Reserved Post


----------



## Serpenteye (Jan 13, 2005)

Reserved Post


----------



## Serpenteye (Jan 13, 2005)

Reserved post


----------



## Serpenteye (Jan 13, 2005)

You all know that something is wrong. You have known that for weeks now, but none of you know the reason. Even those of you with a spark of divinity have been kept in ignorance by the will of greater beings and your meagre insight is shared by all the wise and powerful mortal minds in your world.
The Gods will not answer your prayers and questions, and when you try to reach them you can sense their unease. Fear and frustration builds, both on Oerth and in the heavens, and the peace the world has enjoyed for the last 20 years has begun to fall apart. In the Celestial Imperium, the Tarquish Empire, the Underdark civilisations of the Illithid and the Drow and many other nations, great and small, violence and chaos is once again erupting as a new order begins to overthrow the old. In other nations the change is more subtle and insidious, but undeniable nevertheless. Even as you begin to carve out new empires for yourself the Gods remain silent.
Time passes quickly and the tensions grow. Outsiders begin to gather in the crystal-sphere in ever growing numbers, and though they too share your sense of impending doom they are either ignorant of its nature or refuse to let you know. Even as they align themselves with the great powers on Oerth they remain silent, but for humble whispers urging you to prepare for the worst. 
Events accelerate even faster as the first rumours spread like wildfire on Oerth. Incredible and distorted as the stories may be it is clear that forces of colossal power are clashing across the multiverse. Stories speak of a war in both heaven and hell and a sudden upheaval in the Abyss, of something unnameable rising from the unknown depths. They speak of a great rift torn in the fabric of Mechanus, of the Spire falling in the Outlands and the Lady of Pain breaking free from her cage to take her vengeance on her captors. Of Gods falling like wheat before a scythe.
And then the rumours stop, and just after the last hurried refugees take the step across the planar boundaries everything seems to stop.
Reality warps, bends and breaks, and slowly pulls itself back together. The silence in that very first moment is like that of the grave, broken only by a collective cry of anguish from a hundred thousand clerics. They know what you can soon confirm, they felt the breaking of the link with every fibre of their being, the Gods are gone, the Multiverse is gone and Oerth is alone. 



For you this is not the end, but the beginning.



Slowly, numbly, the peoples of Oerth return to a life of normalcy. Ignorant, but for a deep sense of numbness and nausea, they return to life. Soon too they will know that their gods are no longer with them, but even so life must go on. Some things change, and some things remain ever the same. They fear for the future, the past, the present, but they can still sense that they have somehow evaded a greater catastrophe. The violence continues, as churches fall and empires are born anew but slowly the world begins to calm, if for but a moment.



The World will never be the same.


Winter is coming to the Flannaes as lone pairs of wanderers arrive at the court of every nation in the crystal sphere. They make no attempt at hiding their diabolic nature and request an audience with the ruler. The devils cooperate fully with any precautions you choose to take but simply state that they have come to offer you their aid. They have vital information that they wish to share, and offer priceless knowledge freely.



The Industrial Revolution is here.


----------



## Melkor Lord Of ALL! (Jan 13, 2005)

In the Sulhaut Mountains, the armies are gathering and unholy darkness blocks the Sunlight. The silent legions of undead, their discipline perfect, the hordes of humanoids, even the heavy infantry of Duergar.

And Gallador`s children are there, hundreds of them, gloomy Nosferatu Lords, riding terrible beasts, some even awe inspiring Dragons of Shadow.

And for the first time, Ivid`s dreadful host has left the city of Rauxes, which is now empty, Ivid is nowhere to be seen, but his undying army comes to kneel before their new Master- Gallador, Lord of the Eternal Night.

And while the regular troops are waiting for something, the Vampires, Ivid`s host, and even the Duergar warriors armored with Mithril and Adamnite, are all preparing for battle.


----------



## Melkor Lord Of ALL! (Jan 13, 2005)

Rikandur Azebol!

Meliana suddenly comes to Iuz:

"Hello, Grandpa! My father, brothers and sisters, they are all going to anhilate this mad bitch Salitisa, it is going to be great! Will you send Dretzna`s army with them?"


----------



## Melkor Lord Of ALL! (Jan 13, 2005)

Serpenteye, do I have enough information, thanks to infiltration, to make a surprise strike against Galion Vool? If not, I am sending Prince Allator, an epic level Shadowdancer/Assasin, as scout.


----------



## Bugbear (Jan 13, 2005)

*And so it begins...*

In the royal palace in rel Mord a blood cuddling scream echoed through the halls. 

Courters and pages who went to investigate the disturbance found Sethannon Rhynnon, King of greater Nyrond and Protector of the Eastern Forests, crumbled upon the floor of the throne room. All the color had drained from his face and his eyes had rolled up into his head. 

Again he screamed, and clawed at the floor as if he were trying to dig through it. By the time the investigators had gotten to his side, he was unconscious. 

The Grey Seer, adviser to the royal court pushed his way through he crowd of onlookers. Seeing his Liege's condition, he ordered the palace sealed. Someone may have attempted to assassinate the king. 

Carefully, Rhynnon was brought to his chambers where the Grey Seer could examine him fully. No Assassin was found and no sign that the king had been the victim of foul play. The Seer ordered that no one was to speak of the incident to anyone.

For hours Seth Rhynnon slept, twisting and mumbling as though caught in a nightmare. When he awoke he seamed fine, and acted as though nothing had happened. He did not deny his attack, but would not, or could not explain it. When word from the Clerics came that greyspace was sealed from the planes, he simply nodded and said "I know"
---
When the Devils Arrive in the court of Nyrond, they are escorted in, under heavy guard made up of members of the Knights of Heirionius and mages, to meet the king.


----------



## Melkor Lord Of ALL! (Jan 14, 2005)

When the Devils arrive to the city of Shavarash, they find it empty to a large extent, there are very few Vampires and Undeath left, and Gallador himself is also absent, but Princess Lanfear resides in Royal Palace, she can meet with them.


----------



## Bugbear (Jan 14, 2005)

Meanwhile...
As king Rhynnon is meeting with the Devils, Rel Mord finds itself entertaining other unusual guests.Throughout the city, strange creatures appear. Modrons, of all shapes appear on the streets, in taverns, in peoples homes. They appear, one or two at a time (though there is a report of a hundred or so materializing outside the temple of Pelor), much to the shock of anyone nearby. They cause no mischief and make no threatening actions toward the populace of Rel Mord. Should any of it's citizens attack them they make no attempt to defend themselves, and they generally ignore everyone who tries to speak with them. 

What they do do however, is march toward the Royal Palace.

When reports of this reach the king, he momentarily becomes distant and distracted (forcing the Devils to repeat themselves if they happened to be speaking at that moment), and commands that they be allowed to enter the palace unmolested.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 14, 2005)

Deep within the bowels of the underdark, resting in one of the many nestled caverns, the illithid Yug'rig'noth breaks from his deep resting state of metamorphosis. Yug'rig'noth, strongest of all illithid egoists on Oerth had been, for many centuries now, undergoing slow metamorphosis based states lasting years at a time. He would break his rest to sate his deep hunger, offer a prayer to his god, defeat any lower egoists seeking to challenge himself, destroy a few of his remaining enemies, and then return to his resting state. This last period has been his longest rest, his title as high priest has been usurped by a tadpole so young that it believed the stories of Yug'rig'noth to be nothing more than the idle banter of old misled priests.

Only a quarter-mile above Yug'rig'noth, the second most powerful illithid egoist on all of oerth was offering a prayer to illsensine. Strangely, the prayer goes unanswered, the voice of his master was without response. He had not asked for much, only how to slay Thul'hur'mca the shaper. As the official egoist high priest on Oerth, this one had long sought to destroy his superior in the high temples. Only Thul and Istagon remained in his way to becoming the supreme overlord of all illithid. Both of his superiors were far more advansed than he could ever be, and it would not be "unusual" for illsensine to endebt more favor to them if one were to act, hoewever, in other temples throughout the underdark none of the priests would recieve any answers to their calls this day.


----------



## William Ronald (Jan 14, 2005)

*The Winter of Our Discontent*

(Serpenteye: If the bit about the symbol of Istus is too much, rule that it did not happen.  By the way, I found out that the stars in Greyspace are affixed to the boundary of the Crystalsphere, so they should not vanish.  They probably mark the limits of how far one can travel in Greyspace. I also took the liberty of keeping track of time. So, this is the first day of the first month of Common Year 604. I hope that this helps you in keeping track of time)


In the early hours of the day that most in the Flanaess called the first day of Fireseek of Common Year 604, Al'Akbar kept watch on his lands.  For the demigod and his people, it was the first day of Tevat in the year 3263 after the Baklunish Hegira.

The last two days were filled with strange visitors and tidings. The celebrations of the festival of Needfest had ended as celestials and genies seeking sanctuary and asylum told tales of horror and war.  Many had descended on the Malkuvah Baklunim seeking refuge from the storm.

As the first refugees from other planes and worlds appeared, Emperor Al'Akbar issued an order to all civilian and military officials in his lands.  "The storm is nearly upon us!  Prepare for battle and ready the people.  Now is the Time of Testing in which mortals and immortals will be tested. Now is the Time of Testing when peoples and worlds shall be tested."

Al'Akbar ordered his clergy, as did the hero gods Azor'alq and Daoud, to be ready for war. Those in other lands, such as Bissel, the City of Greyhawk, and in the County of Urnst volunteered their services to local and national rulers.  Ambassadors pledged that the Baklunish Empire would stand with the nations of Oerth and Greyspace against common foes.

Above the skies of the Baklunish Empire, a spindle of many threads appeared, symbol of Istus, Lady of the Fates. The threads became increasingly tangled and people pointed to the skies in wonder and horror.  The spindle and the threads faded, reappeared, and faded one last time.  

Al'Akbar saw the Net of Fate vanish as he heard the screams of the clerics of many gods. He felt a wall, a barrier and could not tell if the rest of the multiverse beyond Greyspace was walled off or had ceased to exist.  His wives Ahava, Balqis, and Vashti wept.  Azor'alq's expression was a mask of horror while Daoud wailed as a son for his mother.

Al'Akbar's face was clenched, eyes wet with tears.  "This is worse than I ever imagined," the demigod said in a choked voice.  "We are alone and walled off.  I cannot sense any god save those in Greyspace. Nor can I even find evidence of the crystal spheres of Abeir-Toril or Krynn."

"In the wake of the Twin Cataclysms, I dedicated myself to my people.  I do so again, and dedicate myself to them again, to Oerth and all the worlds of Greyspace.  The storm is here, and let the peoples of this world and this crystal sphere stand as one against our foes."

With a wave of his hand, the mist surrounding a hidden structure just outside the city of Ekbir.  In the starlight and the light of Oerth moons, a tall white fortress stood revealed, its central spire reaching into the skies for hundreds of feet.  People whispered in hushed towns as they saw the beauty and strength of the building, whose style recalled that of the ancient Baklunish Empire yet showed the influence of many lands. "The White Tower stands ready.  Work is finished on the underground shelters."

Al'Akbar's mind reached out to the fleeing drow refugees beneath the Baklunish lands.  He urged them onwards to the surface, promising sanctuary to them.

An host of celestials and genies marched to the gates of Ekbir vowing fealty to Al'Akbar, swearing to defend his lands and all of Greyspace if needed.  They entered the city, their faces filled with grief and shock.

As the sun rose, messages from the city gates told of devils seeking embassy.  Al'Akbar waited for them inside the palace of the Caliph of Ekbir, waiting to see what tidings they brought at the dawn of a new age.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jan 14, 2005)

*Arch-Merchant Glu'boise of the Empire of Lynn*

It's been about a month now since the Combined Merchant's Guild has taken over the Empire of Lynn, and about three weeks since the Arch-Merchant Glu'boise appeared and took charge of things.  Apprehension already showed on the mercane's face when he was alone within his private chambers in one of the many palaces of Emperor Lynn IIII.  It was obvious that even from such a short time period the mercane was annoyed to some extent, after all, the people of Lynn had hardly recognized him as a true sovereign...he wasn't, but it wouldn't hurt for them to show some respect instead of just ignoring him!  It was to be expected though; after all, the Lynnians had gone through about a dozen previous owners before, since the time they made their bid for their limited sort of immortality.  The people knew who Glu'boise was and they realized he was the new owner-yet he earned no praise nor worship, barely any acknowledgement.  He was going to prove his worth to these people however, and as a result the Combined Merchant's Guild as well.  He knew he had the talent of a legendary leader-or at least a businessman, and knew the in's and out's of expanding the worth of nations through his previous activities within his guild.

*rap tap tap clitter clack* the sound of a bony hand sounded upon the ivory door of his private chambers.  Glu'boise snapped his fingers and the scrying globe which had rested before him vanished, tucked safely away into an extraplanar dimension to which only he knew the secret to.  He knew what his visitors were-but he didn't know whom they were.  As a mercane, he had dealt with all sorts of folks-humans, angels, formians, planetouched, even demons and devils.  In the forefront of his mind, he knows _nothing_ that devils offer is ever truly free.  His curiosity overwhelms his judgement however, and he had already made preparations to meet with his visitors in the palace's antechamber.  The knocking at the door was the signal that his visitors were waiting, although properly entertained for the moment.

Sighing, he made his way to the door, looking at himself in a nearby, adjacent mirror momentarily.  Ten magical rings, one adorning each of his fingers glittered with potent and mysterious eldritch magic, emanating so much power that his form was almost engulfed by the sight of those ten precious rings.  He was draped in the proper attire of a diplomat to Lynn, a woven vest of gold as thin and smooth as silk with a silver robe on which rose-tinted glass butterflies were adorned; overall not a half-bad outfit, he thought as he examined his reflection.  Etiquette was always one of Glu'boise's strong points and a source of pride for the mercane.  Had he been the one to visit the devils, he mused, he would be dressed up in an even stranger fashion than the one he wore currently.

Sufficiently poised and prepared, Glu'boise made his way to the antechamber to meet with the devils.


----------



## Airwhale (Jan 14, 2005)

*Meanwhile, in space.....*

The merchant planet of Ginsel is the epitome of machiavellian society... Throughout the years, it has been ravaged by a complex, shifting matrix of alliances, via marriage, trade, and opportunity.  As appropriate for a merchant planet, the fiercest conflict often manifested socially, for a loss of face can cause a nation to lose drastic sums in trade.

This all changed several years ago, with a young RanzwickTurro, one of the few gnomes on Ginsel and leader of a small nation of Ginsel.  He ruled his people well, but a sudden change came over him after a failed assassination attempt.  Almost mortally wounded, his right hand woman (who was often suggested to be the true power behind the throne) managed to save his life at the expense of her own.  This near death experience seemed to change him, and he managed to con, convince, and trade his way into all of the kingdoms, and eventually subverted them to his cause.  Now he stands alone as leader of ginsel, and this task was achieved peacefully. 

My name is Foran.  I am familiar with both sword and spell, and it is my responsibility to protect the life of RanzwickTurro.  We are representing the elvish nation of Cenalterien.  Cenalterien is the sight of the largest elven shipyard in all of grayspace, growing the elves strange and beautiful crystal ships.  It is also home to the great explorer Keoghtom, who is also known for developing the most powerful wizardly healing balm known to Grayspace.  He is one of the few humans that the elves allow free, unescorted access to their planet.

Reportedly, ships from the imperial elvish navy have been destroyed by unknown causes.  We are to renegotiate the contract between the Imperial navy and the great shipyard, for increased production, and we are also to help explore the cause behind the disappearing ships.  We approach the edge of the sphere, dotted with several star gems.  I prepare to open a gate in our sphere, to allow us access to wildspace.  I cast my spell, and the gate starts to open, but something is wrong.  It opens about a foot, starts to undulate rapidly, and then quickly closes in upon itself.  The sphere suddenly turns blood red, then black again.

I hear a scream behind me.  I turn to find that the ship priest has fainted, seemingly from shock. While some ship hands tend the fallen priest, most stay at their post, speechless, blood draining from their faces.

Something felt very... wrong.

Ranzwick realized what happened first.  Without any explanation, he said, quite simply:

"Set course for Ginsel.  There will be rioting soon."   

*That was the day the gods abandoned us.​*
Thanks to Ranzwick, the riots were quickly subdued.  A meeting was called, for Ranzwick to confer with myself, Keoghtom, General Legubim, head of the shipdocks in Cenalterien, and the free trader Callan. Ranzwick was attempting to explain the prevailing theory of the spheres closure.

"...So, the common belief among sages, is that we have been closed off to protect us, that the gods sealed the sphere to keep something out. Thus, we would expect the sphere to be reopened once the gods deal with whatever is out there.  We simply have to wait it out."

Callan: "Something was out there.  Many free trader ships have become lost in the last month... It has been quite unprofitable."

Keoghtom, thoughtful, shock his head gently. "I believe the sages have it wrong.  Well, not wrong, more backwards...  Perhaps they sealed us off to keep something... in....  I suggest that we abandon plans to make the devils machines."

Legubim: "Imposable.  Our enemies in grayspace have access to it.  We would be left defenseless if we do not pursue it.  Further, we must use it to remove any threats, before they become spaceboane."

Ranzwick: "Agreed.  Keoghtom, we know how you feel about the technology, but, there is no alternative. I agree with the general. Hostile forces in grayspace must be neutralized quickly. We start against the Archlich, with our ally, as we discussed."

Legubim: "NO! He is a vampire! He long ago abandoned the gods of good.  The navy will not ally with him!"

Ranzwick: "The navy isn't here, Legubim. We have discussed this. Place your faith in me, as I have placed my faith in you. Besides" Ranzwick smiles "The vampire has a sense of honor.  And we have a saying in Ginsel.  The shortest distance between two points is usually unprofitable. Now, We all know what to do, no? Legubim, you oversee the implementation of the devils technology.  Please, be cautious.  We know little about the true motives of the devils. Callan, you are in charge of organizing the convoy to the vampire’s lands. And Foran, I have a special job for you...."


----------



## William Ronald (Jan 14, 2005)

AIRWHALE:

[sblock]You can purchase diabolic technology, non-diabolic technology, or non-polluting technology.  Thus, you can purchase non-diabolic technology that is polluting or non-polluting diabolic technology or non-polluting non-diabolic technology.  Serpenteye instituted these additions to the rules some days ago.  The non-polluting and non-diabolic technology cost a little more than standard diabolic technology.  There is also an option of converting from diabolic to non-diabolic technology at a price.[/sblock]

MELKOR:

[sblock]As I recall, DralonXitz has claimed Fireland and the Dragon Isle.  Uvenelei controls the Tharquish Dominions and he and Azmodean have split Ishtarland.  Have your friend check with Serpenteye. [/sblock]


----------



## Anabstercorian (Jan 14, 2005)

"Eli!  We must flee at once!" roared Rary, his staff in hand as he bade his boon companion see reason.  They were deep in the perilous depths of the Castle Maure, where no sunlight would ever fall, not even should a Pelorite call it.

The high, vaulted arch of the room gave it a sense of great space, as though one were high on a mountain top, or anywhere but miles beneath the surface of the earth.  But Eli made use of all this space, struggling as he did with a fierce Balor!

The room was not lit by fire, but by great fluxing currents of energy that pulsed between two iron spires rising from either side.  Eli called down a polar wind and smote the Balor, who took flight from the hardy trio, only to be outflanked and slain by the fierce and mighty Robilar, who had been warded and empowered by Rary moments before.

Less than a minute beforehand, the room had been entirely calm, without a hint of danger, but without warning - without any lever pulled, without tripwire sprung, without line of silver broken by mortal step - all had been thrown in to dischordant chaos!  The great iron spires had sparked and sizzled red hot, and a Gate had sprung open between them, from which was disgorged the fierce balor Quol-hazHat, who now lay steaming and smote at Robilars feet.  Yet he was not the only sign of horror, for great, steaming waves of sulfurous smoke had begun to pour through vents in the floor and walls, and an echoing, inhuman ululation had sounded as though from miles off.

Great influxes of demons were returning to this wild place, hurling themselves willingly in to ancient traps that had no escape - but now have escapes, for after years, centuries of neglect, they had decayed.  Great, wild forces of monstrous refugees now inhabited the darkness below House Maure.

What on earth had brought them there, in to bondage or imprisonment once more?

The Triumvirate Rebellious returned from their delve, shunting through the Astral with a Teleport Without Error, and were abruptly hurled en route through a violent astral wind!  Instead of Rary's Winter Palace, they landed violently in the midst of the Nyr Dyv, coughing and sputtering.

"What in blazes has gone wrong with the heavens this day?"

"I don't know," muttered Eli, rising from the water and unfurling his magic carpet before aiding Robilar and Rary aboard, "But I intend to find out post haste."


----------



## Airwhale (Jan 14, 2005)

William Ronald: (public)

[sblock]  The elf would never think of using the technology without making it enviromentally friendly and removing any diabolic taint from it... such a goody two shoes! =) [/sblock]


----------



## Anabstercorian (Jan 14, 2005)

Eli gazed out over the city of Grayhawk.  Riots.  Bedlam.  Violence.

All of these are things familiar to him, comfortable concepts, but he despises their proximity to the city he loves, the city he wrested from the Circle of Eight with trickery and subterfuge!

"It's so sad," murmured Natak, draped against Eli's left side.  "And so tragic," whispered Matak, gazing out over the city.  There was a sudden explosion of fire in the temple ward, followed by an eruption of lightning called down from new-formed storm clouds.  Eli rubbed his temples gently with his claws.  "Matak, Natak," he commanded, "Put on something decent, and quell the riots as humanely as you can.  I cannot have this - this madness in my city."

He rose from his gilded throne on the balcony, and strode inside, to his bedchambers, where the great scrying mirror rose.  He took a brief moment to observe himself.

Skin pale from months spent underground, and then days spend avoiding the bitter sun.  Hair kept neck-length, an almost blue black.  A goatee and mustache extending to the sternum.  Well muscled, sharp purple eyes with sharp brows.  A long, flowing robe of soft blue cotton with black diamond embroidery and adamantine buttons fastening it up the front, and sleeves so enormous even his great scaled, clawed hands could vanish in to them with no evidence to their presence.

Yes, he thought with a smile.  He was a villain indeed.  And yet he was responsible for the welfare of all of Grayhawk, and by extent, most of the Grayhawk Isthsmus, and he was respected if not loved by those he ruled.

The Mirror sprang to life, and swirled with color for a moment.  After a minute, Robilar appeared, dressed in his most regal finery, eyes fiercely alert.  Then, Rary, his white beard extending from his bald head almost to his knees, appeared beside him, the mirror split in twain.

"We are alone," announced Eli to his brothers in arms.

"Let us rejoice."


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Jan 14, 2005)

THE WILL OF ECLAVDRA:

  After Lolth disappears, the disintegration of the drow occurs, even as Eclavdra had foreseen.  
  Without Lolth to hold them together, these chaotic evil monsters revert to the lone wolves and mad dogs that they truly are, ready to turn on each other and extinguish their own kind forever from the Oerth.
  For nobody hates the drow more than the drow, save the elves only, and the drow would gladly see their own race obliterated.

  Armed with the Regalia of Lordly Might, having prepared for this crisis for decades, long warned by spells of foresight, Eclavdra and her loyal drow from Erelhi-Cinlu move to prevent this fate from happening.
  Eclavdra and her army, begin a swift and absolute war of conquest.
  Eclavdra and her army, which ever grows in numbers and strength, moves from city to city.  Proclaiming herself the Will of Lolth, she offers eternal salvation to those who would follow her, and eternal damnation to all others.
  Armed with the Regalia of Lordly Might, Eclavdra has the stature of a Goddess.  When she appears within a city, it is as if Lolth herself had come.  When the inevitable initial resistance occurs in the first drow cities attacked, the drow there find Eclavdra is potent beyond any ability to resist.  The mere presence of Eclavdra melts their bodies like wax, reducing their adamantite armor to molten pools on the ground.  Mighty drow spells fizzle, bolts and arrows evaporate, lore and force are overwhelmed, and the very minds of the defenders are crushed into broken feeblemindedness.
  Armed with the Regalia of Lordly Might, Eclavdras' voice shatters stone and flesh alike.  The footfalls of her dainty feet shake the Oerth like an earthquake.  When she unleashes her magic, hurricanes of reddish fire rake across stalacmite, stalactite, and great constructs alike.  Her magic is like some colossal, infernal beam, shattering, cutting, reducing enormous and supposedly invincible structures to flinders within seconds.  Drow and their servitors caught in this magic simply evaporate at it's touch.

  There is no escape.  Eclavdras' army blocks all escape.  Eclavdra herself blocks all escape.  Tunnels and caves are collapsed by powerful magic.  The shearing beams of Eclavdras' might cave in parts of whole caverns.  Drow who teleport or Gate away are dragged back by specialized spells and the might of the Regalia.

  Those drow who hurl themselves in terrified obesiance to the ground, accepting everything Eclavdra says as the absolute truth, who acknowledge Eclavdras' ownership of them - mind and body - are gathered into her army, to move against the next drow city.
  Those drow who are brave and defiant, who Eclavdra does not make examples of for the benefit of all the others, find themselves crushed in mind and body, beaten down by the Regalia.  They too, find themselves agreeing that Eclavdra is their owner in mind and body, that her words are the truth eternal, and their fear drops them into quivering, cowering wretches, begging for their lives as they lay spreadeagled on the ground.
  Before the conquest of each city is completed, all the drow and servitors alike have acknowledged the utter supremacy of Eclavdra in every way conceivable.  Those drow and servitors who did not do this, are dead.

  As Eclavdras' army grows and tales of her power and terror spread before her, cities heighten their defenses, but the end is the same, and the conquest is even more brutal, if that is possible.
  Eventually, drow cities that Eclavdra has yet to move against are reduced before she ever arrives.  When she does arrive, most of the inhabitants beg for the privilege of being the property of Eclavdra, and they beg for the privilege of accepting every word she speaks as truth eternal.  Those drow who dare to lie, seeking to save themselves through falsehood, find themselves enlightened forcefully.  Those that flee, are captured and returned.  Those that dare to fight, are made examples of more gruesome than anything previously seen.

  In the end, many of the drow cities that become a part of the Queendom of Eclavdor put up no fight at all.  In some of them, not even single lone drow attempt resistance.  Eclavdra arrives to find the inhabitants of these cities kneeling and begging.
  The conquest is still brutal and total, as all the drow and servitors are mind searched.  Those harboring questioning thoughts are forcibly reeducated.  Those harboring secret plans are converted to the true faith.  Those who question, find all the answers are quickly enough forced upon them.   Refusing to accept the answers provided is not an option.

  In this way, Eclavdra fuses the drow of Oeriks' Underdark into a single nation, incorporating one hundred drow cities into the Queendom of Eclavdor.

  Then Eclavdra begins the immediate evacuation of all the cities of the drow.
  The drow, their servitors, the undead;  all are moved.  Their new home is the city of the drow under the yuan-ti capital city, and in the caves and caverns for miles around.
  This will be the Great City, when the drow have completed it.  A cube 3 miles by 3 miles by 3 miles, it will fill 27 cubic miles of Underdark, and it's highest point will be a mile below ground.
  All the Underdark beyond is collapsed, spells fuse the rock solid, and those few ways in via river channels and the like are guarded with the strongest known spells and guards.
  Great tunnels will run up to the yuan-ti capital city above.

  Eclavdra dominates the lord of the yuan-ti, molding him into a tool of use.  All the other yuan-ti officials and army leaders are likewise dominated.  Those who resist are killed.  Any commoner yuan-ti that protests is killed by his own officers.
  When the yuan-ti army tries to revolt, it finds large numbers of it's own are under drow charm and domination, it's food supplies are held by the drow, it's leaders were being monitored all along, and it's weapons have suddenly disappeared.
  The revolt is crushed, the rebels slaughtered, and it is made clear - absolutely clear - that the yuan-ti will bow to Eclavdra.  They will bow, now, and they will bow, for the foreseeable future.  Those who will not bow, will lack their heads to bow with.

  The Ice Elves of the Adri, evil elves from another era, cruel and remorseless, find Eclavdras' tactics far more appealing than the lofty (read:  weak and stupid) tactics of their surface brethren.
  After initial diplomatic contact is made, Eclavdra and the Ice Elves forge a pact of alliance unlike anything seen between elf and drow since before the Descent of the Drow, 20,000 years priorhand.


----------



## Melkor Lord Of ALL! (Jan 14, 2005)

Prince Rothgar Darksteel was tall for a Duergar, looking quite majestically in his black and silver armor, enchanted with magic, mithril and other incredibly rare materials, like it was apropariate for a heir to the throne.  His men, even the  Royal Guard, veterans who boasted to know no fear, were getting nervous, for the first time being so long on a surface, and preparing for a far longer, greater journey. 

Lord Gallador was standing there, inspecting his armies, a pale, tall, thin figure in simple black armor and crimson robe, his raven hair flowing down from  the helmet. He smiled upon seeing Prince Rothgar, he could never become accustomed to those sinister smiles. Lord Gallador was usually quite welll-mannered, but Rothgar couldn`t stop feeling that he is being percieved as lesser being. And the aura of Power, Majesty that surrounded Gallador certainly didn`t help.:

"Greetings Prince, I see that your people are uneasy, but you must have faith in me. Your father allied with me, and he prevailed over his enemies, follow in his steps and your power will be far greater, you will have entire Kingdoms to rule, on this world and others, your race will achieve a trully glorious destiny. I want your Royal Guard and wizards to join my children in strike against the Archlich, even before the rest arrives on flying ships. The Gods have left, as I have forseen, the time has come to take this world in our own hands!"

Rothgar Darksteel considered those words when he returned to give orders to his men. The Priests of Laduguer were panicked after losing contact with their God, but Gallador didn`t follow any, a sign of either great courage or foolishness.  But could he trust the Vampire King? Uneasy about the things to come, he looked into darkening sky. The storm was coming.


----------



## James Heard (Jan 14, 2005)

_Ok, I really don't have any clue what I'm doing. I'm just trying to do something similar to what everyone else is doing. First PbP and all that._

*Not so long ago, somewhere in Polaria​*
"It's beautiful isn't it, 'Lyndie?"

"Yes M'Lord, of course M'Lord."

All around them was a landscape awash in white, excepting the brightly colored clothing of the two individuals standing - and the swath of black blood from their companion, eyes covered in hoarfrost and staring blankly upwards.

"I've been here before, did I tell you? Once. Some Aerdian fellows around here, somewhere. Idiots, but less boorish than the sorts you normally find in Rauxes. They've been infected."

"Infected?"

"Gnomes."

Murlynd grimaced as if he'd swallowed something unpleasant.

"Oh hush. They're perfectly respectable. And good cooks too, you'll like it here."

"I'd rather find a wife on the Isle of the Ape."

***​
"You're going to do WHAT?"

"I've decided to become a king. I was a mayor once, did I tell you? Can't be too much different than being a mayor, less dealing with the homeless even. I'd make a fine king. I was even a mayor, a long time ago. Did I ever tell you, 'Lyndie?"

The silent groan of Murlynd pronounced itself like an unpleasant smell in a small room.

"Oh hush. I'm going to make you a general. Weren't you a general once?"

"No M'Lord, I've ever been as I am."

"Well then, it's time you made something of your life. A man's got to have some manner of feeding his family. Do you have a family, 'Lyndie? I'm not sure if I have any, but I must have. Or maybe a cat. I like cats, though they make me sneeze. Say, whatever happened to that striking young lady that was with us? I liked her. Healthy. You should eat more Murlynd, you're getting thin. You know what I always say, 'Never trust a thin paladin." I don't know why I say that, but it must be true. Right, 'Lyndie?"

A young rosy cheeked gnomish lad with an almost painfully bright mop of blonde hair burst into the room.

"M'Lords! The race is about to begin!"

"Do you have that harness on yet 'Lyndie?"

The paladin set a glare upon the mad archmage dark enough to freeze the pale heart of Polaria even further, to absolutely no effect. The gnomish boy's eyes were as big as saucers.

"You see 'Lyndie, if I win this race I become king," the archmage said without seeming to notice his companion's discomfort whatsoever. He shrugged on an enormous parka till his arms were so encumbered that they could not even drop to his sides.

Murlynd shook his head and followed his liege out into the snow, pausing only when Zagyg made a few overly elaborate (and mostly unnecessary passes) with his hand - playing up to the crowd - and felt his shape shift and he sat back onto his furry haunches.

Absently Zagyg scratched him behind the ears.

"I was mayor once, did I tell you?" 


***​
"Bah! Bah, and fire I say! Whose bright idea was this? Murlynd? Did you enchant me while I was drunk, you devil! This is ludicrous, how can anyone expect to get any work done with people always interru-"

An insipid looking loxo with rubies meticulously picked into the ivory of his tusks casually sauntered into the throne room and almost challengingly dropped to his knees and abased himself without ever so much as looking as if he was doing Zagyg a favor for doing it.

"Your Majesty. Devils outside to meet you. Thought you should know," as he picked himself up off the floor the heavyset loxo scratched himself and sauntered out of the room without even a by-your-leave or a "Goodbye, Your Majesty."

"YOU SEE! This is madness! I swear 'Lyndie, the next time you come up with one of these hairbrained schemes I'm going to turn you into a saltlick and feed you to - 'Lyndie, put that away! There's no need to settle this with violence!"

"Devils, M'Lord. He said devils." After checking to make sure he was loaded, his blade Progress had naturally come into his hand almost unbidden.

"Ah. Yes. Should we invite them in?"

Murlynd rolled his eyes and then pointedly glanced down at his sword.

"Ah."

"Well, let's go down and meet them. Should be interesting. Did I ever tell you about the time I got engaged to a devil 'Lyndie? I wonder whatever happened to her? Healthy girl. Strong bones, and great big-" the archmage had started to wander over to the buffet until Murlynd stepped in close in front of him.

"Devils," he hissed.

"Aye. Are we going to kill them?"

Murlynd closed his eyes tightly and counted to one hundred. By the end he was rubbing his temples and nursing a decidedly godlike headache.

"Yes M'Lord. We're going to kill them," he said in a tone suggesting conspiracy. "Or worse."

"Worse?"

"Yes. We might hold them prisoner."

"Oh come now, how would that be worse?"

"You could interrogate them. Every day."

"Ah. Clever that, press their secrets from them?"

The paladin looked away noncommitally.

"Something like that M'Lord."

"SPLENDID! I shall like that. I once had a castle 'Lyndie, somewhere. A fine one, except for this unpleasant fellow that smelled like bad cheese. Uz or Iz or Pez. Something like that. Unpleasant as hell, teeth like a badger that liked to gnaw on his own behind."

The two walked down the grand staircase to meet with devils.


----------



## Kalanyr (Jan 14, 2005)

OOC - Yeah I know this sucks, I can't get it to sound right but this is my best attempt tonight.
IC -
The Moment of Silence
The Court of Queen Xin Hope
The Miranda Alliance

As the silence is felt every cleric, including the Queen, in the court falls silent, and makes a small noise like a cry of pain. However the Queen's new advisor, the Lady Mariel stands and though she seems resigned a small smile crosses her face.

_The Veil, at last, it is gone. Once more we are free to walk as we are._

And as that thought crosses her mind the appearance of the Elven lady Mariel fades away, and Morwel, Queen of Stars, and mightiest of the lords and ladies of the Eladrin, stands unveiled in her full glory. 

"The gods have silent. But do not be afraid, I and my people have been sent by the Seldarine themselves, to give you aid in these dark times. I am Morwel, and I am the Queen of the Eladrin. If we stand strong and give things our best effort, we will emerge from this unscathed, we will find out what has happened, and if possible return the gods. However for the moment, I will do my best to grant the prayers of those within this land, in the name of the silent gods, sadly without the gods here, I seem to be weakened my capacity to grant spells is far less than it normally would be, I can grant no more than prayers of the 1st Rite, for the moment. Send out messengers, and prepare for war, for I am sure that others are preparing even now to take advantage of the silence of the gods "


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jan 14, 2005)

The Wolf God is, on the surface, _amused_ by the panic felt in other nations.  His people need know no fear; every god they have been allowed to worship, indeed so much as admit was a god, is still on the face of Oerth.  Privately, of course, he wonders, and is concerned.

The devils are admitted to his court with great hospitality, their secrets eagerly devoured as each spills from their infernal tongues.  It need not be mentioned that they are sorcerously imprisoned in their chambers the moment they arrive, and that any reluctance they might express to speak will not go unrewarded; the devils know this well, and speak as freely as they can.

*

The emissary from the Wolf God pauses in amusement as the devils enter past her; it is but the work of a moment to resume her natural form and blend with them, and none of the devils think to question the rakshasa maharajah who has graced them with her presence.


----------



## azmodean (Jan 14, 2005)

*Where were you when IT happened?*

N'grath was tending to his garden when IT happened, of course, most would not think of the wild and deadly jungles of Barundi as a garden, but N'grath has an unusual perspective on these things.  Being miles from what some call civilization, or even any significant concentration of intelligent creatures, N'grath would have not even noticed IT happening if it had not been for his gift.  Many years ago a powerfull cleric had gifted N'grath with a Periapt of Spell Resistance.  Being powered by divine energy, the effect of the Periapt quickly faded and died when IT happened.  Suprised, N'grath paused in his gardening and examined the Periapt.  (The infestation of  Rakshasa N'grath had been 'weeding' took this opportunity to flee)  Seeing that it was completely without power, N'grath Scried its creator, only to see him thrashing on the floor of his temple screaming.  Concerned, N'grath quickly slipped into a nearby tree and exited another tree near his friend's temple.  

    N'grath squeezed into the temple and comforted his friend while trying to discern the cause of the trouble.  He noticed that nearly all of his friends magical items, and all of the items adorning the temple walls were without magical energy.  N'grath also noticed some other clerics in the temple were in a similar state to his friend, though seemingly not as severely effected.  Eventually his friend recovered somewhat, though his eyes were now dull and filled with despair.  "What has happened, my old friend?", N'grath rumbled.  The priest, seeming to notice N'grath for the first time replied, "the Gods, they are... gone".

    As the shock of this statement echoed through N'grath's mind, his friend continued, "N'grath, you must go, Barundi needs you now, terrible things will happen, and you must do what you can... your power must defend the people now as well, for we cannot...".  The pain of admitting this seemed to be too much for the priest, and he began once more to weep, while still insisting that N'grath leave.  

    With a heavy heart, N'grath bade his friend farewell and set out for his grove to mobilize the Emerald Order to minimize the damage the loss of divine favor was sure to cause, and to pick up the pieces afterwards.

OOC: [sblock]Now that I think of it, I guess I should have prepared this post *before* the turn started.  Live and learn.  I'm  making an assumtion here that if divine magic is cut off then divinely powered magical items will also ceace functioning.  I'll post a description of Barundi's turn one actions in a bit.[/sblock]


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Jan 14, 2005)

Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> The Elves of Aliador treat with the glabrezu with caution and care, keeping their distance. When mocked by the glabrezu, the elves always turn away without response. The elves are horrified that glabrezu are in their nation, much less their capital city, but they remain loyal to their Lord and Lady, and keep their silence.
> 
> The Lord and Lady hear the First Maids' communication.
> Don't ask how ... they just somehow hear it.
> ...




OOC: Iuz heard that !  And figure out why. 
And I repeat, again. Only, and only First Maid, entered Aliador borders ! Demons stayed on the border of the Country. They make faces and gestures, that were clearly reckognisable as nothing more than childish bickering by all standards of sane races. Drow probably felt gravely insulted and all, but as long as they under delicate heel of Elcavdra, all they can is to cry to their pillows and whine about unfairness of life. And I doubt thatthey would tell anyone about this "humilation", imagine all drow nation making laugh of them ... Maybe someone accidentally spill the gossip ?   

IC:
Ruling Pair's Sanctum, Aliador.
*Elven servant gently disturbed seclusion of Royal Pair.*

My liege, something appeared on the border ... it's horrible beyond words.

*On the border of Aliador a cage of blackened iron appeared, inside is something ... mutilated almost beyond reckognision. Pathes of furry skin torn out by some claws, disfigured limbs with broken bones extending from the flesh. It is one of the demons that were escorting elven emissary of Iuz. And he murmurs, whines from excruciating pain and screams desperately. Horrified elves could see that spikes from the cage are opening new wounds, while power emanating from the cage heal them ... apparently in very painful fashion. Guards could barely reckognize him as one who farted.*

I'm sooorry ! I'm sorryyy !!! I'mmm SORRRYYY ... AGGGH ! I'm sorry. Aaa.

*Elven runes are carved on the back of the creature, writer surely was a violent and aggresive person.*

You should. Light only blinds. Sadness is hipocrisy. You abadoned Your most precious property, for nothing.



			
				Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> Eclavdra giggles when she hears of the glabrezu in Aliador. She sighs dreamily, musing in pleasure, remembering the glabrezu in ways that anyone else would consider horrific in the extreme (as per Salvatore.)
> 
> Eclavdra also somehow overhears the First Maid.
> 
> ...




Yes, they are hipocrites. And even toy that You send Us didn't understand them well. Big are chances that they will betray their ... _honor_, and attack Me ?

And, Eclavdra ... my favorite maiden, You were slighty wrong. She's weak and submissive beyond all training that she recived. Wich slave gazes at it's master with bare devotion ? Without even slightest hint of normal emotions ? I let her go as she pleases ... and she stayed ! it scared even me ...

*Asked Iuz with irony while spelling the word honor, and Eclavdra noticed him almost invisible in shadows. Realisation that he just gave in her hands fate of one elven nation was a pleasant aftershock. And that Iuz didn't understand elf-toy ... was very, very funny. He will never understand women.*

Melkor
Dorakaa
*Iuz put a finger on his lips and showed to Meliana someone sleeping in his bed. He smirked mishiefvously and guided little vampiress to her chamber.*

Deviless is very tired ... Yes, my little sister would gladly join a war fought in my name. But ... I cherish my family, and You, joy of my late days. Is Your papa a trustworthy person ? My vampire lackeys are all but dissapointing in comparision with You.

*Demon god smiled beningly to Princess of the Veil. And crouhed in front of her, so she might look him straight into the eyes. His eyes ... red orbs of pure force, that gazing in them was giving shivers. Mortals would die of fear under his glance, but he gazes at Meliana with warmth that not burns, at all.*

And I would gladly test my newest army on the field of battle. My wizards need some real experience, as well as my priests. Imagine ... obedient ogres, giants and trolls along the way with many pet cretures like vywerns, hydras and others. My favorite Abyssal Drake is with the army as well. I'm curious how they will fare in combat against enemy that not fears for his life.

Would You join me in some excersise ? I'm going to walk trough Underdark ... and entertain myself a bit.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 14, 2005)

Yug'rig'noth, awakened from his slumber fully three days into the godless times. His first prayer went without call, and he immediately realized the circumstances. His thoughts roiled with both guilt and greed as he pondered his first actions upon waking. He deduced that the sounds of fire above him were surely not hallucinations, and discerned that the strength of the illithids was being challenged. Yug'rig'noth set out to destroy those who had chosen to attack his temple. He quickly teleported to the surface of the temple, still miles into the underdark, to observe the surroundings. Grimlocks, slaves, and others were tearing the entire temple district apart. It appeared that most if not all of the illithid high priests temples had fallen to the destruction caused by these lesser servitors.

In truth, two high priests still stood strong against the torrent of servitors. Thul'hur'mca and Istigon the enslaver stood strong and weilded their psionic might against the lesser creatures. While Istigon tried to gain control over the most powerful of the slaves, Thul worked to shape walls and destroy the ground on which most of the slaves walked. Yug'rig'noth recognized the other two as the high priests of the other temples, both still younger than himself but wisened enough to know who he was. He loomed over the battlefield patiently waiting for a crowd to take form.

The metamorphosis of Yug'rig'noth allowed himself to appear as an illithid on the surface, but really he was something far worse. His body and mind had been driven delusional during his long states of metabolic cold, while his form changed and warped around him. His psuedonatural illithid form was a monster truly not to be reckoned with by such lesser creatures. Yug'rig'noth took his stance, saw his prey, and decided that this small snack of creatures would indeed not satiate his hunger. He set his sights on Istigon and Thul, and prepared to dine excellently this day.


----------



## Knight Otu (Jan 14, 2005)

Shorttly after the Sealing, Overking Jahren adresses the people of Aerdi, Ahlissa, and any other land under "his" control. While he holds his speech in Kalstand, all measures are taken to relay it to all corners of Greater Aerdi, be it magic or messengers.

 "People of Aerdi!
 Today is a day of sorrow, a day of tragedy! For the gods are gone. No longer do Hextor and Heironeous guide us in war. No longer is Pelor extending is warm smile over the lands.
 But today shall not be a day of despair! It shall not be a day of surrender! For all is not lost, if we but stand together against the coming storm! We shall be a bastion of stability in the coming anarchy, a beacon for those who fear being lost!
 We stand not alone in our dedication - other powers have the same goal as we do! Our grand ally will not leave us alone in these troubled times! He will reveal himself in time, but until then, put all your trust and hope into him! And not all gods have vanished behind a Seal we cannot comprehend. A number of demigods and herogods still remain, and like our grand ally, deserve all the aid they can get, every little prayer!
 Today is a day of change, a day of history! Of endings, and of beginnings! The events of today will forever be marked in history. Today is the beginning of a new era, and if we are not careful, it may be the last era we will see!
 Today is a day of choices, a day of unity! For we must choose our path, each and every one of us, and in unity, we shall weather the storm, master the perilious crossroads! In unity we shall SURVIVE!
 People of Aerdi! Remember my words, and let not outdated concepts or rivalries blind you to the necessity of unity in these days! Let no one be a foe because tradition demands it, because of past offenses! Let only those be foes who show themselves as foes.
 Today is the day the gods fell silent, and the mortals had to fend for themselves! Today is a day of Testing! We shall pass the test, and stay strong!"

 In line with the "no traditional foes" speech, the fiends are welcomed to speak with Overking Jahren once he finishes his speech.


 At a very different site, Ashardalon inspects a finely worked length of chain, delicate and ornate. Finding no flaws, the dargon returns it to a smith who is sweating with fear, and says. "You have done well. Unlike your predecessor, " Ashardalon's claw points to a well-cleaned, but still visible blotch of blood, "who thought he could pass along flawed material. Remember him when you get that urge. Are you keeping with the timeline?"
 "Lord Ashardalon, we should be half-way to the basic level in about three months. We cannot hasten the process much further, the arcanists..."
 "I want no excuses, I want timelines. And since I received that timeline, you can go back to work."


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Jan 14, 2005)

*The Aliador that Was*

There is a beautiful place in the Flanaess that few know about.
A place known as Aliador.
It has an Andelainian beauty to it, with naturally tall trees, green meadows, rolling hills, and a great vibrant health about it. For those with magical sight, it is strong with enchantment.
It occupies the eastern third of the Theocracy of the Pale, and extends well into the Rakers to the east, this enchanted land of forest and meadow, rushing streams and wide pools. All about it are plants growing with silver berries, strange magical berries that are extraordinarily nourishing and delightful to the taste.
In many places the berry plants have actually grown into large trees, which shimmer like molten silver in the sunlight.

The people of the Theocracy of the Pale do not venture here, because their clergy forbid it. The intolerant clergy of the Theocracy have long been terrified of this place, and will not enter, and restrain their people from entering.
Yet the occasional commoner does enter, and when this happens he or she seldom returns, for what he or she finds is so extraordinary, so pleasant, that the desire to stay overcomes any feelings for home. Those that do return from Aliador typically remember only pleasant things, and never speak of elves or other residents of that pleasant, forbidden land.
The occasional humanoid or giant comes down from the Rakers into this land to hack, burn, and pillage. Few humanoids or giants return to the mountains, and what becomes of those who have gone missing is not known: divinations show they were not slain, but otherwise no information is granted.

What has escaped the notice of the heavily populated regions around this one, is that this is the home of two and a half million elves.
One could understand the mistake: there are no elves visible. People have searched for the rumored inhabitants, and found dryads and other forest beings aplenty, but rarely have they seen elves.
Clerics of the Theocracy have come with Detect Invisibility and True Seeing, but for all their efforts the magic of this place has frustrated their spells. They have not found the elves.
Some powerful wizards have attempted Wish spells to garner the secrets of this place, but there are those here who wield magic as potent as any Wish, and thus no Wish has gained the secrets the casters so desired.
Only those who have come here with friendly and open hearts, seeking the rumored inhabitants out of a desire to understand, to learn, to befriend, have found the elves, and all of those have either stayed or kept the secret of this place carefully guarded in their hearts.

-

The elves live in the trees. Literally. The trees are the homes of nearly all the elves of Aliador.
Within the great trees of Aliador are what most would call extradimentional spaces, but the elves who know the truth call them the Arden Kiethlin, or Hearts of the Trees.
If a stranger is welcomed into one of the tall, lush trees of the forests here by the elves, that stranger would find oneself in a great cathedral of living wood, green light flooding down from the heavens, great natural archways and passages running upward beyond sight, and running downward into unguessable depths. An impossible forest of great wooden stems, like pillars in a great hall but much more lofty, would extend upwards and downwards out of sight. A breeze of life, a breeze of magic, would flow over the stranger, and he would see strands of light - strands of the Weave - running in silver, blue, purple, white, and many-colored splendor to the lofty unguessable heights beyond the soaring wood above, and down through pools of impossible depth into unseen distances below. If he looked long enough, he might see they soared away into other places, dimensions, and times.
That stranger would also hear the laughter of elven children, the singing of elven people, the chanting of elven wizards, the chatter of a whole society as it went about it's business: the noise of hundreds of elves busy with their lives. The cathedral is only the opening, the doorway to the house as it were. The communal hundreds that live up those vast soaring passages, in the amazing labyrinth of enormous chambers beyond, the great caverns of living wood below, up to the skyvaults miles above, or to the depths of the roots miles below, would greet the newcomer with all the warmth and cheer and merriment the elves are justly famous for. A new visitor has come calling, and the elves would delight in making her or him feel at home.

The visitor would quickly realize he was at the gates of a vast city, a city the elves call Varna. For the trees connect, and the great passages run from tree to tree, and communes of like minded elves inhabit different trees, hundreds of trees, thousands of trees, for miles and miles through the lush forests of Aliador.
The visitor would learn that several hundred thousand elves live in Varna, in the trees, in splendor and glory, in might and power, to rival the greatness of the Suel Empire. He would also find they are as courteous and pleasant, as friendly and merry, as a family welcoming their father in out of the snow on a cold winters' night.
The elves, the visitor and stranger would see, come in all colors. Some are vibrant yellow with dark yellow hair. Some are milky white with blue hair. Some are blue with white hair. Some are green with silver hair. Some are bronzed with black hair. Some are jet black with white hair.  There are pink elves with silver hair, purple elves with green hair, indigo elves with gold hair, orange elves with hair of flame red, and red elves with hair of bright orange.  And all combinations in between these.
Most of the elves are slim or slender, but some are fat. Many are very young, and a few are very old: the majority seem ageless.  Some are handsome or beautiful, and some are ugly. Some are as tall as 7 feet, and some as short as 4 feet. Some have extraordinary differences in their facial and body makeup and appearance, compared to others. Some are well groomed and wear ornate, elaborate uniforms. Some have unkempt hair and wear nothing at all. Some wear conservative looking tunics and dresses, and some are dressed in outlandish contraptions that would shame the debaunched nobles of Greyhawk City.
But whatever they look like, and whatever they dress in, they all are welcoming and friendly, all seem comfortable and even merry, all seem to fit here as if they were a part of the wood itself, and all are curious about the visitor.

-

The visitor would learn that other great cities exist in Aliador, such as Varlaith, Varluirra, Varleea, and Verrenlorr. All of them repositories of elves, with all their culture, their lore, their ancient strength, their communal togetherness among those of like mind, and their utter loyalty to each other and to their Lord and Lady. There are dozens of these cities, and thousands of smaller communities. There is even the occasional community of one, where elves desire solitude, but this is relatively rare: only a few thousand of these exist.

The visitor might wonder how so many elves can exist together, without exhausting the food supply.
The elves, seem to derive their main food supply from the very leaves of the forest, and by mystical means make waybread out of them, even as humans make their own bread from specialized grasses such as wheat, barley, and oats. The trees never seem to lack for leaves, though: the vistor will never find trees stripped of their leaves in Aliador.
The elves also partake of the silver berries, and they say a couple of them will sustain one easily for an entire day.

The visitor might wonder how so many elves could stand to live together in communes, since communes are so restrictive and demand such uniform behavior.
The visitor would be made to understand that, unlike humans, elves take great delight in each others' company, are not threatened by each other, and are not bashful around each other (a point that has often driven humans out of their wits, since humans can hardly stand each other.)
The elves would also point out they are very, very tolerant of differences between each other, and bend over backwards to accommodate individuality (another thing that drives humans batty, since humans tend to prefer uniformity.)

The visitor might wonder how the elves could stand all the NOISE. Especially the endless laughter of children and crying of babies. It echoes through the great passages and chambers, through the magical constructs of the elves, up and down the strands of the Weave.
The elves would simply point out they can shut it out if it bothers them. They never explain quite how.

The visitor might wonder that the elves never go outside their trees, and enjoy the lush forests and meadows and sunlight.
To this the elves would laugh, and smile secret smiles, and they would say that Things Are Not As They Appear, and the Guardians are always watching.

-

The trees ward the elves well, but the trees - for all their splendor and majesty and secret power - do not defend the elves.
The Guardians defend the elves.
Yes, the elves have their own army - every elf and elfess in the Realm would die to protect it and each other, and most are highly skilled in the (abhorrent) art of killing, but the real protectors are the Guardians.

The Guardians are those elves who refused Arvandor and the Afterlife to stay in the world, and train, and teach, and protect, and otherwise interact with the Living World.
These are the Norn and the Nymphs.
The Lord of Aliador is a Norn. The Lady of Aliador is a Nymph.
Wielding the most powerful magic known to Aliador, the Guardians under the Lord and Lady have warded the borders, and maintained the enchantment, so that none could enter without detection, and none could escape again without permission, and none could glimpse the secret of the elves without their blessings, and most certainly none could deceive the elves in friendly pretentions, then walk out into the World and give away the secret of the elves to that World.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Jan 14, 2005)

*The Aliador that Is*

(regards Serpenteyes' post on page one.)

  I think a full appreciation of just what Serpenteye wrote is in order, as it relates to the elves.
  Imagine that you were a five year old child, with very loving parents.  You lived with brothers and sisters who - incredibly - were also all five years old.
  Now imagine your parents become sick.  They won?t tell you they are sick, but you know.  Your mother cries in pain all the time.  Your father chokes and makes strange, horrible sounds in the bathroom.  You see blood stains on the dinner table, in the kitchen sink, in the bathroom, on the bed.
  Then, your parents, disappear.  They disappear, without a trace.
  The police come, and when you ask them where your parents are, they - acting like monsters and not adults, or perhaps all adults are monsters? - tell you to shut up, then lock you in the house, barricading the doors, boarding up the windows, and telling you they will shoot you if you try to leave.
  Looking through the gaps in the boards, you see that all the adults are now acting like monsters too.  They are killing each other, leaving bodies lying in the street, and they are advancing on the house with torches and knives, hatred and violence in their eyes.
  Funny thing, but the police are encouraging them on, exhorting them to butcher and savage those rotten children, tear every toy to shreds, and destroy every last bit of the house.

  Does this sound like something out of Stephen King?
  Perhaps, it sounds like something out of A Nightmare on Elm Street?
  Or, perhaps, it sounds like my bad imagination?

  It is all of these at once, and for the elves of Aliador, the Lendores, and Celene, this is the REALITY.  This is what IS, for all those elves.

  There is no way I could describe in my pathetic words the terror and horror, the shock, the trauma, that is endured.
  Arvandor is under attack?  Arvandor may be destroyed?  Sigil has fallen?  The Seldarine may be dead?  Gotterdammerung has come, and the elves are completely alone ... in a world gone insane.
  Now the insane monsters - all the enemies of the elves from time immemorial - are at the gates, and indeed inside the gates.
  The devils, the most frightful and hated enemies of the elves, storm their way with ease right through all the guardians and defenders, to leave strange blueprints of strange and otherworldly devices at the feet of stunned rulers.
  Now, the demons, the drow, the violent humans, the humanoids ... all of them ... have been invited into the most secret and sacred places of the elves.  They sit there in places that have been inviolate for millennia, these beings who would normally be attacked on sight.  The guardians do nothing.  The defenders do nothing.  The rulers, do nothing.

  In all the elven nations, there is a state of utter shell shock.
  Some elves collapse into catatonia.  Some commit suicide.  Many more go insane.  All suffer from debilitating fear, trauma, and shock.
  Elven children, the most vulnerable of all, find themselves without parents to comfort them, to keep sanity in a world gone insane.  Children hide under the bed, in the cupboard, in the corner, under the blankets, while their parents weep and pray and collapse.

  Perhaps, just perhaps, the scene briefly resembles what the Real World would look like, in the last minutes before the Bombs arrived.  Air raid sirens wailing, tens of thousands of incoming warheads, even the people on the television gone berserk or crazy.

  -

  When the Crystal Sphere is closed, and the end does not come, but the house is still boarded up and the crazy adults are still coming for the five year old children, the five year old children finally react.

  In Eclavdras? case, she does what she thinks must be done, to save the drow people.  Her methods are absolute, her committment is absolute, and she demands absolute loyalty and committment from all the drow she conquers.
  It isn?t pretty and it isn?t nice.  But, just maybe, it actually works, with the chaotic evil drow.  Maybe, and maybe not.

  But elves are not drow.
  Elves are a lofty people, who believe very strongly in the value of life, the value of the person, and the value of individuality.  
  The use of force, terror, and coercion, to unite the elven people, is not an option.
  And there is not need for such things.

  The elves still have something very important, something very precious, something that saves them:  they have something humans and drow do not have, and this something makes the difference and enables the elves to survive.
  The elves, have the elves.
  Unlike humans, elves are drawn to other elves in bonds of affection that are alien to humans.  It is not love between a man and a woman, it is most certainly NOT sexual, but it IS intimate, and it spans their entire society.
  It is like Frodo and Sam, but it is much greater than that.  It could be compared to Elrond and Arwen.  It is an intense devotion and love, a thrill and a joy, a sharing and melding, that naturally occurs between elves.
  Where humans would be horrified and appalled at such intrusion upon their individual privacy, where humans would be miserable in the company of others of their own kind, where humans would battle and fight for dominance in cliches and groups, the elves flourish and thrive in the closest of communes, the closest of interpersonal relationships, on a mass basis that spans hundreds of thousands of their kind.

  Like those five year old children might do, the elves now turn to each other for comfort and emotional survival.
  And because they are elves, and because of that intense closeness and bonding, that intense race wide communion (which ... almost ... rivals that of the illithid), they succeed.

  The elves pull themselves out of the pit into which they were hurled.
  The elves, come back from the emotional brink.  They come back, from the precipice upon which their race was about to fly off of.
  Sanity and rational thinking returns.  Loyalty to society and their brothers and sisters reasserts itself.  Their deep trust in their rulers reasserts itself.  A sense of comfort reemerges against the horror, the terror, and the world gone mad.

  And the elves, faced with that horror, turn even more to their own, in a deliberate, conscious move.
  The initial reaction was instinctive:  this is conscious.
  The elves move to comfort all their kindred.  They move to tighten bonds.  They close ranks throughout their society.  They vehemently assert loyalty to their culture and their rulers.  They take oaths to protect their families, their children, and all that they are.
  The children of the elves, are finally able to come out from under the bed.  They finally, can come out from under the blankets.  They cautiously creep back out of their hiding places and dark corners into which they fled.
  And the adults cherish their children, and feed strength to them now.  They hold their children in their arms, and they whisper words of eternal devotion and protection to them.
  The looks of etched terror and pain on the face of children, lessens, as they realize their fathers and mothers are not gone, and there still is a world for them to be in.  

  And the adult elves, slowly come to realize that they are not alone either, and there is still a world for THEM to live in.

  -

  Only after the elves recover, does anything else happen.
  Only after the elves recover, do they begin negotiations, alliances, and preparations for war.
  Aliador takes over the Theocracy of the Pale, as previously stated.
  Celene and the Yeomanry (a human nation in turmoil now) join the League of Athyr.
  The Lendore Isles ally with Aliador.

  Then the second great tragedy hits the elves, and it is a strong echo of the first and greatest tragedy.
  The elves, send their children away to safety.
  Children are sent to Baklunim, to Athyr, to Highfolk.  It is hoped the children can go to the Demiplane of Elves Highfolk can access.
  Children are sent to Miranda, to Marchwards, to Elvanian Forest, and to the impregnable mountains of Gigantea and Hyperboria.
  Anywhere that is away from imminent danger, the children are sent.  Aliador is surrounded by enemies, and her people know full well they face possible obliteration.  The safety of the children come first.

  Likewise, the Lendore elves plead for their children to be sent to safety, and Aliador answers the call.
  The Lendore elves face Portals to Arvandor now closed.  Gone are their Gods, gone is their Afterlife, gone is everything they had ever assumed, gone is the safe and ordered world they knew.
  They still have each other, and in this the Lendore elves find comfort.
  But comfort gives way to bitter pain as they realize their islands are vulnerable, and that their children must go to safety.

  In a gesture of nobility, Aliador opens Gates to Ratik, that isolated and desperate nation in which many elves and half-elves are now trapped, and they gather from Ratik all who will come to the relative safety of Aliador, and they send all the children and civilians from Ratik who would come to the safety of other places.
  And in the Theocracy of the Pale, which Aliador now controls, the elves send away the human children and human civilians - along with those human and dwarven and other children and civilians of Ratik - to safety.  The elves revere life, and although they are willing to sacrifice their own for each other, they will not sacrifice children.

  So the horror is relived all over again, as parents and children are parted, maybe forever.  It is a scene out of nightmare.  This time, there is no togetherness to lessen the pain, or elven communion to relieve the heartbreak - indeed, the elven togetherness makes it worse, makes the separation all the harder to bear.
  For the children of Aliador, it is a waking nightmare.  They are scarred for life.  If they survive, if they grow up, they will be a different people than their parents.  Perhaps a worse people, violent and traumatized.  Perhaps a better people, sadder and wiser.  But they will be different.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Jan 14, 2005)

TO SERPENTEYE 

  (You, obviously, must ok this post before it becomes official IR history.  It is subject to any modifications that please you.  You are the DM here.  Although I told this to nobody - including William and yourself - I have had this planned, everything below planned out in detail - since early December, a full month ago.)

  -

  -

  -

  The Withdrawal

  For 20,000 years the drow have lived in the Underdark, and nursed off the deadly milk of Darkness and Foulness from the Lower Planes.
  Even before that, Lolth - Araunshee fallen - was there, poisoning the ancestors of the drow, pouring her Evil into them, poisoning them with it?s intoxicating, sweet, and deadly draught.
  The drow have reveled in the Darkness.  They have been awash in it.  They have glorified in it, given over their lives and very spirits to it.
  Like some horrific and utterly illegal drug, the Darkness has poisoned and intoxicated and addicted the drow until their very flesh and blood is poisoned black by it?s tonic.

  But now, there is no more drug.
  With the closing of the Crystal Sphere, there is no access to the Lower Planes or Negative Plane ... at least, not any conduits that lead to the drow.
  And Lolth, is gone.  Lolth, is not pouring her deadly Darkness and poison into the drow.  Lolth, is not enforcing her evil upon them, not preaching hate and horror and terror into their minds.  Her omnipresent shadow, is withdrawn.
  Likewise, the other drow dieties are gone.  Ghaunadaur is not there with his elemental evil, oozing his way into drow minds and souls with primordial blackness.  Vhaerun is not there, enticing the drow to murder and empire on the surface.  Kiransalee is not there, igniting the drow to ardent vengeance on all who they perceive to have done wrong to them.
  Only Eilistraee, the Dark Maiden, remains.  As a demipower whose home was the Prime, an Avatar of Eilistraee remains on Oerth.  And another demipower of chaotic neutral alignment remains, but no drow deities of evil are present.
  In otherwords, the Light remains, no power remains to challenge the Light, and the drow are - when all is said and done - elves who fell, elves who drank in the addictive, sweet, deathly power of primordial evil and darkness, and were corrupted by it.

  Now, the primordial darkness and evil within the drow begins to dissipate away, and the drow go into Withdrawal.
  It is not something they could have expected.  It is not something they could have prepared for.  In fact, it is not something they could have even understood.  It is most certainly not something they understand now.
  It HURTS.
  It HURTS, BADLY.
  It is the worst of drug withdrawal, payback for 20,000 years of abuse of what they truly are - elves - with flirtation with darkness and evil.
  This is not some gentle and slow withdrawal, in which mercy is granted by a relatively benign medicine.  There is no doctor or hospital available to mitigate the pain, or adminster anti-toxin to protect the patient.  The evil and darkness are horrific things, and in leaving they inflict as much pain and damage as is possible upon those who foolishly drank of their deadly draught.

  The drow have a chance to evacuate their cities, then begin work on the Great City.
  Then, the Withdrawal hits, with all the subtlety and force of a nuclear blast wave.

  All the drow fall deathly ill.  No magic they can summon halts this illness.  No items of power mitigate the pain.  No arrogance and self belief counters the debilitating blast of horror and suffering that is decreed.
  All work on the Great City ceases.  All work ceases period.  The drow, as a race, fall into a stupor filled with pain and horror images.  They fall into profound confusion, experiencing thoughts and feelings utterly alien - feelings they would have had, should have had, as elves - and utterly foreign.  

  Eclavdra attempts, using the Regalia of Lordly Might, to salvage her elite forces.
  In the end, Eclavdra cannot save herself, for the enemy here is herself, and even the Regalia cannot protect Eclavdra from Eclavdra.

  Of course, the Servitor Races, who are normally evil and savage, rise up immediately.
  This is their chance.  Their long awaited chance.  They take it.  They take it with glee and dark delight.
  They move to utterly massacre the drow, down to the least and last.
  The yuan-ti, breaking free of the drow compulsions upon them, reacting with the hatred and violence of their own evil nature, also move to destroy the drow.

  But someone is standing in the way.  
  In the darkest hour of the drow, when they face utter obliteration at the hands of their own folly, face the consequences in full of their ways, someone stands to defend them.

  It is Eilistraee herself.  The Dark Maiden.  The Diety of the Good Drow.

  And Eilistraee brings her followers, and large forces of the faerie, to her aid.

  The Servitor Races flee, heading to the surface, abandoning the anticipated slaughter, vowing that that slaughter will happen yet, and they join forces with the yuan-ti, repulsed by Eilistraee, screeching in frustration as Eilistraee and her followers block and destroy every entrance to the Great City under construction.
  Then Eilistraee and her good drow, those good elves who follow Eilistraee, and the good faerie, move to save the stricken drow.

  The drow are dying.  The withdrawal is too much for them to survive.  This drug, the drug of evil and darkness, does not permit it?s users to escape with their lives.  Such charity is not granted.
  But Eilistraee grants charity, and Eilistraee has mercy in her heart.  As a diety, she has the power and understanding that Eclavdra did not have, could not have even with the Regalia.  And her followers are strong, were always strong.   The faerie are steeped in the lore of their own power.
  Their combined strength saves the drow from the Fate Decreed, enables them to survive the Withdrawal, gives them the fortitude to mentally comprehend what is happening, to understand their emerging natures, to embrace who they truly are.

  This does not happen in a day.  This takes months.  For months, Eilistraee and her followers watch over the stricken drow, even as Florence Nightingale and her nurses watched over the ill of the Crimean War, and they gently and carefully bring the drow through the Withdrawal.  When the elven nature of the drow reemerges, the drow are gently and firmly required to acknowledge and embrace their ancient selves.

  At the end of this time, by the end of Turn 1, the drow are a good aligned race, completely rejecting every aspect of their old ways.
  Eclavdra is still their leader, but the Eclavdra that was is dead, and she who took her place is more akin to Lady Gwyndilyn, than to anyone once known as Eclavdra.

  -

  In game terms, this of course tears my power in half.
  There will be, on Turn 2, the good drow of the Great City under construction, and the evil yuan-ti empire above.  Somehow, I must play both of these groups, who will never see things the same way again.

  Most of the Servitor Races join Paxus? power, giving themselves over to the worship of the Wolf God.  

  (PAXUS, TAKE NOTE.)

  The evil yuan-ti drive the humanoid Servitor Races out of their empire, those they did not enslave, and these hordes of humanoids thus descend upon the hapless Touv and Olman Peoples of the Hempmonaland Coast, and upon the lands in Hempmonaland held by the Scarlet Brotherhood.

  (GUILTY PUPPY, TAKE NOTE)

  As for the drow of the Great City, they spend Turn 1 under the protection of Eilistraee and her followers, and the faerie.
  Whether this protection saves them from outside attack, is not under my control.  Serpenteye must determine the strength of Eilistraee and her followers.  And other players, will do as they wish, regardless of the drow and their problems.  Old hatreds and rivalries do not go away with the evil and the darkness.

  If Thomas does not return to the IR, and if the drow survive Turn 1, and IF Serpenteye allows that this post is legitimate and does not rule it invalid ... then in all likelihood the drow of the Great City will join Aliador as one power.

  The Yuan-Ti Empire will remain a separate and distinct power, the one remaining part (but a strong and sizeable part) of my original power.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Jan 15, 2005)

(assuming Serpenteye allows the Withdrawal post as legit)

  TO SERPENTEYE
  TO ALL POWERS WITH DROW DELEGATIONS IN THEIR LANDS

  Rhynnon, Iuz, Xin, Al'Akbar, and all the others hear the news, then see it for themselves:  the drow delegations in their lands fall ill, then become very ill, then seem to fall into delirium and madness.
  Then they start dying.
  Spells reveal the evil within them is dissipating.  Their innate elvish natures are trying to reassert themselves, but the drow are unable to survive the transition back to their ancient selves.  It has been too long, and for too long the drow have drunk from the well of evil and darkness.

  If attempts are made to save them, then perhaps that makes a difference, and they survive.
  If they survive, their illness, confusion, and change goes on for months, and for that entire time they are debilitated.

  If, in the case of drow in evil nations - like those drow in the Empire of Iuz - evil magic is used to attempt to help the drow, or if a reversal of the Withdrawal is attempted using evil power, it typically kills the drow in question.
  Those drow who survive with evil help, often go completely insane (Ivid level insane)
  A few drow, aided and abetted in fighting the Withdrawal with evil magic, remain drowish and retain their minds, and these few become REALLY EVIL, FOUL persons.

  Any drow who are aided by evil demipowers (like Iuz himself) are able to automatically resist the Withdrawal, and they become some of the most evil beings in all of Greyspace.

  This will end up creating a curious, even bizarre situation, in which the majority of drow are good (including Eclavdra), and a few drow are more evil than even the drow of old.

  It is possible that Iuz or other beings could kidnap Eclavdra from the Great City (she is helpless to stop them) and aid her in overcoming the Withdrawal.  In which case, Eclavdra will become evil on a scale that beggars her old self.
  However ...
  Eilistraee may intervene directly (Serpenteye must adjudicate this) to protect Eclavdra.
  If Eilistraee does intervene, a battle of demipowers is possible.  This matter is up to Serpenteye.

  Whether the drow goddess of trickery (who is chaotic neutral, and was introduced by William) will intervene, and whose side she takes, is also up to Serpenteye.

  Does this produce confusion and a real mess, with opportunity and problems for a number of powers in the IR?
  Yes ...
  Such is my way.  

  Edena_of_Neith


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jan 15, 2005)

The Wolf God will, of course, move as swiftly as possible to consolidate this torrent of new worshippers, while preventing them from provoking a war with those that used to be drow.  The methods such a task requires are certainly brutal, killing many of those who were once servants of the drow, but brutality is a task with which the Wolf God has long familiarity.  Fortunately, these servitors are accustomed to drow sadism, and many find the Wolf God's rational, predictable tyranny to be a far more comfortable alternative than either their previous slavery or the uncertainty of independence, especially in the absence of their own gods.

OOC: I imagine such a pacification project is best handled through the infiltration rules?


----------



## Melkor Lord Of ALL! (Jan 15, 2005)

Rikandur Azebol said:
			
		

> Melkor
> Dorakaa
> *Iuz put a finger on his lips and showed to Meliana someone sleeping in his bed. He smirked mishiefvously and guided little vampiress to her chamber.*
> 
> ...




"Yes Grandpa Iuz, I would love to see your great armies teaching those Vecna-worshipping lunatics who is greatest power, now that most Gods are gone! And the Whispered One will return, I have seen this in my visions!"

Faint screams distrupt her words , as their reach Meliana`s bedroom. The elven maiden nailed to the wall was once a being of great beauty, but she certainly lost most of it, being skinned alive. Only the beautiful sapphire eyes are intact, full of terror, and unable to shed more tears.:

"Oh yes, Grandpa, I have forgotten about this beautiful toy you gave me last time. She was naugthy, but became nicer when I started to play with her. Even signed a lullaby for me, elven song about moon and stars, but I couldn`t get to sleep for 300 years!" - Meliana gives a sweet smile to the tormented elf, her voice once again that of innocent little girl, than she starts jumping in joy:

"We are going below, to visit my family?! I missed them, though they don`t like me, except daddy!"


----------



## Melkor Lord Of ALL! (Jan 15, 2005)

Edena! Serpenteye!

My Nosferatu are teleporting across the Drow cities of Underdark, looking for those Drow that denied Eclavdra. They have a cure for what`s happening- the gift of Vampirism!


----------



## Bugbear (Jan 15, 2005)

Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> (assuming Serpenteye allows the Withdrawal post as legit)
> 
> TO SERPENTEYE
> TO ALL POWERS WITH DROW DELEGATIONS IN THEIR LANDS
> ...




King Rhynnon and through him Greater Nyrond will do whatever they can to help the Mordheil within his lands and will send emessaries (and if neccessary Soldiers) to ensure the well being of the Mordheil of the Great City. Rhynnon promised Eclavdra that he would aid her people and Rhynnon keeps his word. Furthermore, having read the most anceint elven histories, some of which dated back to before the sundering of the elven race and the great war, he has suspected that something of this sort may happen. Which would explain why he has been courting Eclavdra's people. The Mordeil are Drow no more, once agian they are Mordeil.



> Does this produce confusion and a real mess, with opportunity and problems for a number of powers in the IR?
> Yes ...
> Such is my way.
> 
> Edena_of_Neith



I expected nothing less of you Edena


----------



## Bugbear (Jan 15, 2005)

Melkor said:
			
		

> Edena! Serpenteye!
> 
> My Nosferatu are teleporting across the Drow cities of Underdark, looking for those Drow that denied Eclavdra. They have a cure for what`s happening- the gift of Vampirism!




Melkor, I suggest that you steer clear of the great city, as attempts to convert the Mordheil there into vampire spawn would be considered an attack on a fellow member, and thus a  Violation of the TEC Pact. A violation which would ensure your destruction.

Edit: The fact that you are embracing those who choose to stay behind is a questionable act which could be construed as an attack. But unfortunately, Nyrond lacks the resources to police all the former Mordheil enclaves, so there is little that can be done about it at this time.


----------



## Knight Otu (Jan 15, 2005)

(Should the Withdrawal take place)

 Great care is taken that the Drow currently in Aerdi do not die. A number of professionals is sent to other places where the drow are suffering and where they are welcome. No healing magic is used, because frankly, without the gods, only bards have healing magic. Mundane skills are used, from herbalism and alchemy to soul-doctoring. Any skilled observer may recognize that those aiding the drow are not very enthusiastic about doing so. Still, they do their best, following Overking Jahren's speech about "no traditional foes".


----------



## Melkor Lord Of ALL! (Jan 15, 2005)

Edena of Neith!

A gate opens near the Great City. 

From it,  Galllador himself emerges, ridng a Shadow Dragon, Sword of Kas in his hand, radiating a terrible and grear Power, some of his most powerful children on the side of their Lord, the sphere of unholy Darkness surrounding them, blocking the light of accursed sun. 

Gallador rides to face Elistraee, angry and shocked.

"What are you doing to the Drow, my allies!? Where is Eclavdra?! The Greater Gods have left, you should have fled with them! I do not fear pathetic Godlings as you, not with the power of Sword of Kas on my side, the age of false Divinity on Oerth has ended. and you are nothing less than frivolious whore to me!"

Meanwhile, Shadow Prince Allator is looking for Eclavdra, using his great powers to sneak past Elistraee`s  forces.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Jan 15, 2005)

Obviously, the drow and Eclavdra will not be hosting the TEC Summit.
  Another power could host the Summit in their place, obviously.

  The fate of the drow, is now in the hands of Serpenteye (with Eilistraee, or otherwise as Serpenteye rules) and the other players (who have the power to send Epic and Elite and even Regular Armies to either protect or destroy the drow of the Great City.)

  The yuan-ti insist they are neutral in this bedlam. 
  They didn't cause the Withdrawal, they don't understand it, and they don't want any part of the chaos - they have enough now to deal with with the horde of humanoids now running amok in Hempmonaland (Guilt Puppy will have his hands full also with them.)
  The fact the Humanoids are converting en mass to the worship of the Wolf God is certainly not helping, state the yuan-ti.

  Aliador does not intervene.  It cannot, because I was only recently given control of Aliador, and thus for Aliador to help the drow is a Conflict of Interest for me, the Player.  So Aliador will neither help, nor harm, the Great City.

  In any case, Aliador has it's hands full evacuating it's children, and the civilians of Ratik, the Lendores, and the Theocracy of the Pale, and in mobilizing it's entire population - men and women, youths and maids - for war.

  If and only if a lot of factors play out (the drow survive, Serpenteye grants requests I made in e-mails, the drow are not taken over by another player by force, Thomas does not return to play his power, Nac Mac Feegle informs us that Thomas is not going to return) can Aliador then aid the drow, and perhaps go further than that.
  Until then, Aliador is out of it.

  -

  EVERYONE TAKE NOTE OF THIS:  

  The yuan-ti will not involve themselves further in the drow mess.
  The servitor races are scattered, many going to Paxus.
  The undead fled.
  The drow are on their own.

  Aliador WILL NOT help the drow (because it is a Conflict of Interest for me, the Player.)
  Celene and the Lendores would never help the drow anyways.
  The Yeomanry and Theocracy would never help the drow:  they have problems enough of their own.

  And that speaks for all the countries and peoples under my control.

  The fate of the drow is now in YOUR HANDS, and Serpenteyes' hands.


----------



## Anabstercorian (Jan 15, 2005)

(If the Drow do make their agonizing three month journey in to sanity again

Sadly, the magicians and healers of the Greyhawk Isthmus can do little or nothing for the drow in their care.  What divine healing they do have is not granted any longer, much to their woe and to the suffering of the wealthy, and the great wizards of the Greyhawk City-States will not expend their Wishes to save a paltry few.  Though they are restrained in their raving and soothed in their fever, it is not likely that a significant fraction will survive these wracking pangs of addiction.

However, those drow who fall in to the grasp of Eli's succubi minions (perhaps 25% of those who land in the Triumvirate's territory) will be treated with evil arcane magic, daemonic power, to attempt to assuage their withdrawl pains, as methadone to a junkie.


----------



## Anabstercorian (Jan 15, 2005)

O.O


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Jan 15, 2005)

- - -


----------



## Anabstercorian (Jan 15, 2005)

o.o


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Jan 15, 2005)

- - -


----------



## Airwhale (Jan 15, 2005)

(OOC: IC post coming later.  The forces under my control divert what they are doing, both to protect the elves, and to telaport all drow refugees to the great city... This movement is driven by the Grayspace parts of the elvish imperial navy, and is supported by the rest of the faction.  They will only leave to perform their convoy and other actions once they are convincecd that the drow are in safe hands.)

(assuming any of this happens, of course)


----------



## William Ronald (Jan 15, 2005)

*The hand of friendship*



> *Edena of Neith* originally posted:
> 
> Does this produce confusion and a real mess, with opportunity and problems for a number of powers in the IR?
> Yes ...
> ...




Indeed, I am surprised.  So, I will have to catch up to the developments.



> ]*Edena of Neith*  originally posted:
> 
> 
> assuming Serpenteye allows the Withdrawal post as legit)
> ...




Al'Akbar, tired of waiting for the devils, goes to the aid of the drow in the Malkuvah Baklunim.  His clergy and those of the remaining Baklunish pantheon, such as Azor'alq, attend to the dark elves.  

As he sense the presence of the avatar of Ellistrae,  he smiles and realizes what she is doing.
"I thought the drow could change, but that Eclavdra would not.  In the absence of the hatred and evil of the Queen of Spiders, the drow could not cope.  So, they have collapsed and someone who truly loves them stands with them in their hour of greatest need.  Now, I have a promise to keep to the Mordheil and to Eclavdra. However, I am keeping it under conditions I had not imagined."  The demigod gathers a small force of celestials and djinn with Daoud by his side.




> Originally Posted by *Melkor, Lord Of ALL!*
> Edena! Serpenteye!
> 
> My Nosferatu are teleporting across the Drow cities of Underdark, looking for those Drow that denied Eclavdra. They have a cure for what`s happening- the gift of Vampirism!






> A gate opens near the Great City.
> 
> From it, Galllador himself emerges, ridng a Shadow Dragon, Sword of Kas in his hand, radiating a terrible and grear Power, some of his most powerful children on the side of their Lord, the sphere of unholy Darkness surrounding them, blocking the light of accursed sun.
> 
> ...




A bright light fills the cavern as Al'Akbar appears with a throng of celestials and djinn.

"I swore to Eclavdra that if her people were overcome and threatened with annihilation, I would aid her.  This is not a matter for you, Lord Gallador!  Furthermore, Ellistrae has aided me in the past. The Whispered One comes.  I suggest you prepare for that struggle for the Sword of Kas no doubt hungers for the ultimate foe of Kas.  I suggest that you go now!"

Daoud and a strike force of celestials search for Eclavdra.  They check the place where Al'Akbar secretly meet with Eclavdra and the great city.


----------



## Bugbear (Jan 15, 2005)

When Rhynnon learns that Gallador and his minions have appeared near the great city (from the small group he sent to check on the great city and it's inhabitants), He teleports to the Great City to find Eclavdra and ensure that she is safe. He takes with him a selection of the knights of Herionious (5ePL)and some of the more powerful Modrons who seemed to have joined him (more on the Modrons latter) to secure the city.

He orders his armies to mobilize and prepare for action, and sends messengers to the other TEC pact members warning them that Gallador may have betrayed the Pact by attacking the great city.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Jan 15, 2005)

Time out, time out!  

I'm not going to throw further surprises out until Serpenteye gets a chance to rule on the chaos I just created.  
  And Serpenteye seems to be having some computer trouble, so he needs time.
  We mustn't dump too much on our poor DM all at once!  (evil grin)

  Yeah, let's wait and see how Serpenteye rules.
  Hopefully, he will rule it was Eilistraee who came, and she did those things, so that Eilistraee will get the chance to squash Lord Gallador into vampiric goo.  

  Hehe.  I might even have a change of PCs, depending on his ruling.

  Remember this though, folks:  don't pity Serpenteye too much.  Never pity the DM of an IR too much.  Tis a mistake.  
  For he is planning to throw more chaos and trouble at all of you than a horde of slaadi could shake a stick at.  
  Heh.  Trust me.  We are in for Interesting Times.

  TIME OUT.  

  (holds up a big TIME OUT sign)

  Edena_of_Neith


----------



## William Ronald (Jan 15, 2005)

*Seconding A Time Out!!!*

Edena, I am seconding your time out.  We need to give Serpenteye a chance to rule on these events.

Additionally, the boards will close at midnight Eastern Standard Time (5 A.M. Greenwich Mean Time) to fix several errors.  So, let's have a time out.

Edena, I admit that I was shocked at what you have done.  I had not expected it.

So, let's have a time out to give Serpenteye a chance to react to everything!!!


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jan 15, 2005)

(I assume the "Time Out" doesn't prevent powers from telling how their characters react to the event.)

The Arch-Merchant Glu'boise receives a sending from Al'Akbar, seeking the mercane's aid.  His ability of foresight allowed him to know that he needed to take a slow pace towards the antechamber where the devil's waited, but it had not warned him as to the specifics-he now knew why.  Without breaking his peaceful stride, the epic-level Diviner and Loremaster known to the rest of the multiverse as Glu'boise expends some of his most potent divinations, the tendrils of his magic seeping through the fabric of reality and shredding the boundaries between all layers of the Prime Material Plane.  He calculates the results, and depending on what reply he gets from his magicks he does the following:

If he is able to find Eclavdra, he will instead send one of his fellow mercanes to deal with the devils and immediately casts _Greater Scry_ to view Eclavdra's exact position and to gain a viewing of all that surrounds her, followed by a _Mass Sending_ (as per _Sending_, but metamagicked to affect up to 35 targets -Glu'boise's level- with one action) to conatct his allies, both hired and tenured.  They are given the exact coordinates from Glu'boise they all simultaneously _teleport without error_ a fair distance from Eclavdra to a safe area (made sure to be safe by a divination from the Mercane, again) that is within viewing range.

Should Glu'boise meet Elistraee, he will announce his desire to protect Eclavdra from those who would seek to be turned to evil.  He will provide sanctuary for the drow while she is recovering and he will release her should she choose to return to the drow goddess.  He gives a persuasive argument on how Elistraee's forces are either now or soon will be attacked by Lord Gallador's forces (as proved by his divinations) and will attempt to assure the goddess that Eclavdra would be safest with him.  He cites the clause of the TEC pact, of which Elistraee is not a part of, as further reasoning why he should be given permission to guarantee Eclavdra's protection in one of his safeholds.  Should she rebuke him, the Arch-Merchant will ask to simply stand over Eclavdra's spot with his allies to guard her and if denies this he will return to his palace within an instant.  If Elistraee doesn't allow him to take Eclavdra with him he will notify Al'Akbar of her location with a _Sending_.  If allowed, or if he takes her, he will immediately cast _Mindblank_, _Nondetection_, _Screen_, and _Sequester_ as well as a few other spells of his own devising to protect her from future divinations.

(Total of 4 epic PL from Glu'boise with his artifacts and 15 Elite PL as bodyguards)

Should his divinations not tell him of Eclavdra's whereabouts he will tell Al'Akbar of it and continue as planned to the antechamber to meet with the devils, making no grand entrance and hiding any excitement or expectation from them.


----------



## Kalanyr (Jan 15, 2005)

(If happens as told in post)

Morwel looks up in sudden surprise from her place.
_Impossible!_

And then focusing her divine energy she views the place form which the disturbance in the very balance of good and evil has come and looks into the Great City itself. And then without a spoken word she is gone in a shimmer of starlight.




			
				William said:
			
		

> Melkor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




For a moment the area brightens as if the stars shine softly overhead and then Morwel appears, Faerinall, and Gwynharwyf by her side, accompanied by a small force of Ghaele and Firre Eladrins. (15 Elite PL, taken in even percentage from where they are stationed and 2 Epic PL and Morwel)

She stares up at Gallador, and draws her divine power around her, even as she gathers her impressive arcane energies.
"You are given a single opportunity to leave this place Gallador, your presence here violates the spirit of the TEC and I will not hesitate to destroy you utterly." 


Serpenteye:
The clerics of the Miranda Alliance and the remaining Eladrin there will take care of the drow embassy to the best of their abilities, given their limited access to divine magic. However the eladrin do have many healing spell-like abilities.


----------



## Airwhale (Jan 15, 2005)

*Foran's diary*

See, most planet bound elves are layed back.  Sure, they think they are better than us humans, but, once you get beyond that, you find that they have great wine, are excellent sparring partners, are excited to share and trade secrets of The Art, and are generally layed back, nice people.

Sadly, this does not apply to members of the Imperial Navy.  Never before, have I seen a bunch of regimented, stogy elves!  While they are undoubtedly the most well trained, organized army of good in space, and the only real check to the forces of the neogi, illithid, and beholders, you can’t get them to relax!  Order, discipline, and the ever-mighty chain of command rule their lives.  And, to top it all off, they still think they are better then humans.


As the meeting ended, General Legubim received an urgent message from a scribe:  He read it, eyes wide, and then turned to the others.

“The Drow of Oerth, have been cut off from their dark gods, and are reverting to their true form.  The members of the navy are honor bound to help their brethren.”

Renzwick, looking confused, processed this new development.  “This might prove a significant delay for us, and… it may cause problems diplomatically.  Are you sure they are worth this trouble?”

“ As I said, we are honor bound to help.  With or without you.  This is our highest priority, and we have all sworn to aid our fellows when we joined the navy.”

“Then we will help you.  We will order all troops to dock, and our crews will teleport to the Great city.”

And so it was…. All mobile forces of Ginsel and the Grayspace Imperial Navy teleported to the great city.  Once they found that Edina and the city were secure, they teleported to the former cities of the drow and the underdark of the moon, to bring the elves their to the main city.


----------



## Airwhale (Jan 15, 2005)

*Foran's diary*

Dbl post for the win!


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jan 15, 2005)

The Wolf God sends no armies, no tremendous forces of his servants, to interfere in these events.  Only one woman, plainly if richly dressed, with the long sleeves of her gown concealing her backwards hands, strictly to observe.


----------



## Uvenelei (Jan 15, 2005)

It rained over the Tharquish Empire. A heavy rain, pouring forth from thick, dark clouds that had blotted out the sun and the stars for weeks. While such storms were not uncommon for the island chain nation, the storms rose suddenly as the gods fell silent, and had not abated for a moment since. The loss of the stars had been seen as a symbol for the loss of the gods by the court poets, the Fleet of the People blinded and adrift at a savage sea.

However, most of the poets, along with the majority of the court itself, were dead now. The Tempest of Hell had arisen with the storms, his brutality matched by the fury of nature. Despite the unending storms, Tharquin was still ablaze. The Tempest had stormed the capital city and crushed its defenders within hours of his arrival. Chaos ruled the city, and the people feared for not only their lives, but their world.

However, once the city relented to the Tempest, the killing stopped. The chaos continued, but the barbarians moved off the streets into the imperial palace and the guardhouses throughout the city. Soon, people began to gather on the steps of the palace. They waited in the rain for days, their numbers growing and growing until the entire city stopped, and waited. They waited for relief, they waited for the truth, they waited because it seemed that the world itself waited with them in a state of permanent upheaval.

Then, the Tempest emerged from the palace. No noise save for the rolling thunder and the pounding rain could be heard throughout the city, and yet even these seemed to quiet themselves as the Tempest began to speak. The gods have abandoned you, he said, but I have come to guide you. All of you were once slaves, to the gods, to the empire, to meaningless traditions. But now you are free. You have been liberated, and you are now my people. I will guide you. I will make you strong. I am the Truth. I am the Way. I am Freedom.

The rain broke, the people, united, cheered, and the world was reborn.



Later, in the imperial throne room, the Tempest sat and feasted with his wives and the Warfathers, warriors of ancient legend. He did not sit upon the throne, however; he and his chosen warriors sat together at a long table in the center of the room. Fellow tribesmen surrounded him on all sides; the Tempest had managed to completely pack the throne room, in which the emperor had entertained foreign envoys and nobles thousands at a time.

The feast was interrupted by the arrival of a pair of naked humans, a man and a woman, surrounded by a throng of armed guards and spellcasters. Their nakedness did not make them the center of attention; the morals of the old ways were now only ashes in the fires of the Liberation. Rather, it was due to the pair’s obvious, eminent power. They bore an authority that, while insignificant compared to that of the Tempest, was nevertheless not seen in ordinary men and women.

One of the guards approached the Tempest and announced the arrival of the pair, who called themselves devils. A pewter mug on a nearby table exploded as the Tempest’s first wife, a known demoness, heard the name, her powerful hatred manifesting itself.

“They seemed very eager to speak with you, Lord, even when I had them stripped and searched for arms,” the guardsman said as he leered back at the female devil. “The arcanists have secured them as well.”  

“A wise precaution, and quite an amusing one as well. Good, let them approach.”

The guards separated, and the devils came forth, submissive yet proud. The one resembling the human woman stepped forward and began to speak. “Greetings, great sire. We have come before you under a oath of peace, for we wish to share with you knowledge and alliance. May we… speak in private with you?”

“No,” the Tempest replied. The devil drew back slightly in surprise; she hid it well, but the Tempest saw even the tiniest flinch. “You will say what you will here and now, before my council and my people.” He leaned back in his chair and placed his boots up on the table. “And you had better be damn entertaining as well, or else I’ll let my first wife entertain us with your _help_.” First Wife spread her bat-like wings to shadow the Tempest as he spoke, a wicked grin spreading across her face. “Trust me, it won’t be slow, or pleasant.”

“Not for them, at least,” the demoness replied.

The devils began to speak amidst the roaring laughter of the Tempest and his people.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jan 15, 2005)

Serpenteye: about the Drow Embassy, the Empire of Lynn will _Sequester_ the drow into temporary, unchanging stasis until a proper method of treatment can be discovered.


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Jan 15, 2005)

*Iuz's shock.*

OOC:
Since Iuz was present near the Velsharess ... delivering his doubts regarding the Aliador elves, could I assume that he is near when disaster strikes her ? I will do.

Edena, I disagree that Drow were all evil just because of Llolth. Evil springs from the heart.
But that is just my thought and You are free to do as You will. Keep in mind that Black Elves from Empire suffered not from this "withdrawal" they are all rejected by Drow society, by atrocities or heresy, or "weakness" of spirit ... from Drow perspective. In Empire, they can live as they please and only guard their backs from other Citizens. It is C-E country. 

IC:
*Iuz gazed at Drow Priesstess, suprised that she didn't noticed him. And then he saw that her beatiful skin is drowned in sweat, and fever is burning in her once cruelly beautiful eyes.*

Eclavdra ? I didn't do it ... I know this smell. Elistaree, You crazy , what have You done in the name of all that's good and pure ?!

*Cold glance fell on trembling Velsharess, and Iuz grabbed Regalia of Lordly Might. And with smile full of delight wore them. And admired how well they look on him, in one of Eclavdra's mirrors.*

I don't know why I liked You so much. But I will help You anyway. You owe me more than just those pathetic trinkets.

OOC: I'm sorry Edena, but Iuz would kill for such opportunity. We could think a way of restoring it to Elcavdra if she would like to. he still likes her. 

IC:
*Iuz deific aura exploded from him, magnified by Regalia tenfold, until the whole Great City was enshrouded in thin layer of evil power. Not enough to save the drow from their withdrawal, but enough to save them from physical symptoms. Battle for their minds they have to won alone. Iuz appeared before Elistaree, terrible power and wrath emanating from him, when his booming voice echoed trough whole city. So every drow, vampire and other living being could hear it and understand words spoken in their native language.*

*You pushed too much, Drow. Your spite for Your mother know no ends ! Even I'm not that vile. You are repulsive ... where is all that goddnes ? To kill children of Llolth when they started living on their own. For that I despise You.*

And You must pay for attacking one of my allies from TEC Pact. I will honor my word, as I alvays were. 

DIE !

*And Iuz striked at Elistaree, with all fury of enraged demon. Regalia of Lordly Might tenfolding its terrible power. In meantime with Lord Gallador quiet mental voice of his little daughter contacted.*

_Papa, what will You do if Grandpa Iuz loose ?_

OOC:Iuz attacks Elistaree, if he wins he devours her Divinity leaving only pathetic good hearted Drow maiden behind. He wil even tie her wounds, so she wouldn't die.
If he is attacked by one of His allies: Al'Akbar, shame on You. Elistaree isn't member of TEC Pact. Iuz will withdraw if Al'Akbar attacks him, screaming of traitors. All drow who will stand in his way, he will ignore completly. So they should be wary or he might squash them accidentally. 

If Iuz loses, and he fights to the death, it is end of Iuz. But not the end of Empire. Unfortunately he isn't prepared and acts hastily, flowing with the wave, so I will say. Gallador might try to knock Iuz uncousiouness, when he will be weakened enough by Elistaree, and take him away ... And Meliana is present here, but _invisible_. 

All is in the hands of Serpenteye, and I apologise for Iuz's behavior Edena, I'm sure he would give the Regalia to Eclavdra if she asks him to. he ned them to increase his aura over the drow, so they wouldn't perish.


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Jan 15, 2005)

The sun sets over the crest of the Tilvanot Peninsula; Abbon Craylor sits, grooming, in a curtained alcove at the Grand Amphitheatre of Kro Kerlep. At the bottom of his breath, he practices one final time the speech that he will recite first here, then again countless times across the Scarlet Territories. A burdensome thought, to be sure: No doubt by the end of the day his head will be agonized with teleportation sickness.

A servant steps in: "It is dark now." He had decided some time ago that these rallies should be held at night, the better to emphasize their spectacle. He had come to regret this: By the time he reached the Northern territories it would be quite late, and the thought of appealing to a horde of sleep-deprived barbarians with a spent voice was intimidating, at best. But here it was still early, by grace of the early winter sunset, and these were the true devoted. This one, at least, should be easy.

Swallowing all troubles, Abbon Craylor makes his way to the podium. The enthusiastic cheers of thousands burns his ears, but vanishes politely at merely a gesture. The best audience of the night, indeed.

[sblock]
"Brothers!" he calls, then until he is certain all attention belongs to him.

"Brothers, we are living at the beginning of a New Age.
An age of triumph! An age of greatness! An age of _industry!_
For Brothers, the gods have left us, but in their stead we have something more powerful.
Brothers, we have _knowledge_. Knowledge granted to us by benevolent forces from beyond.
Brothers, their will is clear, and so too must be ours:
Our past grievances are to be settled.
Our past sufferings are to be met with justice.
Our past oppressors are to bow down before us.
_Our lost dominion is to be restored!_

Brothers, let our terms be certain: *We claim the Flaeness in the name of the Suel!*
Brothers, _this_ is our birthright. This is what we have struggled for long, what we have battled to achieve for so many long years.
Our success is today! The Kingdoms of the Flaeness are flocking to claim allegiance with our Brotherhood. Only a few token holdouts remain, but these spheres of unjust rebellion are too small to blemish our victory. They will be silenced shortly!
Brothers, at last, the Scarlet Brotherhood has achieved its aim."

Craylor falls silent, giving the crowd a chance to savor its rhetorical victory, before moving on.

"But Brothers, today does not end all struggles.
Brothers, today marks but the beginning of new battles, new sacrifices to be made.
We must come together, and prepare ourselves for one more great war.
Why, my brothers? Why in our moment of triumph must we restrain our elation, and strengthen our arms? Why must we commit our energy to preparation, instead of celebration?
What threat remains that can spoil our victory?"

There is a great burst of fire, a _silent image_ resolving into the giant visage of a fearsome, one-eyed lich.

"Vecna! 
Vecna! Tyranny! Filth! Ugliness! Funeral pyres and interminable suffering! Children screaming under the stairways! Mothers sobbing for armies! Old men murdered in the streets!
Vecna! Vecna! Nightmare of Vecna! Vecna the loveless! Vicious Vecna! Vecna the heavy judger of men!
Vecna the incomprehensible prison! Vecna the crossbone soulless jailhouse and Congress of sorrows! Vecna whose idols are judgement! Vecna the vast stone of war! Vecna the stunner of governments!
Vecna whose mind is pure machinery! Vecna whose blood is running tragedy! Vecna whose fingers are five armies! Vecna whose breast is cannibal energy! Vecna whose mouth is a smoking tomb!
Vecna whose eye is a thousand blind windows! Vecna whose monuments stand in the long streets like endless deities! Vecna whose legions dream and choke in the fog! 
Vecna whose love is endless oil and stone! Vecna whose soul is lightning and dungeons! Vecna whose poverty is the specter of genius! Vecna whose fate is a cloud of lifeless alchemy! Vecna whose name is the Tomb!

Vecna! Vecna! Zombie encampments! Invisible townships! Skeleton treasuries! Blind capioals! Demonic industries! Spectral nations! Invincible madhouses! Granite stock! Monstrous fire!

What shall we not give in opposition of Vecna? Labor, iron, sons, meat? Who among you would not give your _lives_ in the fight against Vecna? For you are the hands, the _fists_ of our greater racial body. What good is a hand that will not protect its body? What purpose does it serve?

This shall not be the age of the selfish! Ten Brothers who hide from danger shall only die in hiding, and be forgotten. But Ten Brothers who fight as one shall live, and live on in their blood, and be remembered forever as heroes.

Brothers, the Suel shall fight as one! Let the lesser races cower into their own oblivion. We shall make of ourselves a perfect machine of War, and our adversaries shall not so much as _imagine_ the gift of mercy."

The image of Vecna bursts in magnificent crimson light, as Craylor strides away from the roar of the crowd. His part is done: Leave it to the others to begin taking names, assembling labor groups, enlisting youths into the military...

_(OOC: The Vecna tirade is mostly lifted from Howl, by Allen Ginsberg... Don't ask how I arrived at the decision to use it... I'm not sure what to make of using beat poetry as source material for D&D, but I'm pretty sure it's nothing to be proud of.)_
[/sblock]

_(The sblock is just the speech, which ended up growing to thread-clogging proportions... If you don't feel like reading it, but somehow care about the content, the short of it is: Opens by claiming that the TEC Pact somehow represents a victory for the Scarlet Brotherhood, giving them total influence over the Flaeness, and then uses the threat of Vecna in a very vague but inflammatory manner to rally people to arms.)_


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jan 15, 2005)

All the following sblocks are public unless otherwise indicated. It's just a ton of IC stuff that would take up far too much space if not stored in sblocks.

Before the sphere is sealed:

[sblock]Galeda stood in a forest clearing, going through motions with a blade of energy. As a vulpinal he looked like a blend between a fox and a human. Aside from his conservative clothing, he was covered by an elegant coat of coppery red fur, and possessed a pair of keen amber coloured eyes. He flicked his tail and smirked at having mastered some technique.

Another guardinal, heavily muscled and clad in furs, sat at the edge of the clearing, and failed to notice his friend’s success as he was reading a tome of some sort. He was a blend between a bear and human, an ursinal, and was covered in a thick coat of dark brown fur. He snorted and grumbled about something he read. This was Zennef. Something caught his eye and he reluctantly tore his attention from the ancient tome and diverted to what appeared to be an owl gazing down at him from a nearby tree.

“Galeda! We have a visitor!” he bellowed over to his comrade.

The blade of energy flickered out of existence and Galeda strolled over. Zennef indicated the owl, who hopped out of the tree and changed into a human form.

“So, what news do you bring us?” Zennef asked, “Neelah, right? If I remember correctly you’re one of Talisad’s personal assistants.”

“If Tesnar is back already I’ll be pleasantly surprised,” Galeda added, “But if we’re finally being allowed to do something that’ll be just as good.”

“Erm, no, Tesnar isn’t back yet but you are wanted to do something” Neelah replied, and Galeda smiled, “Talisad wants you two to assemble a team to go to Oerth as soon as possible. It’s very important.”

Galeda rose an eyebrow, it wasn’t what he expected. Zennef’s expression didn’t change much, but he turned to Galeda and they began discussing candidates. While they debated Neelah noticed the aura they gave off, the power they had accumulated over time was almost tangible. It was a little like the feeling of power Talisad gave off.

“Hey Neelah,” Galeda said, getting her attention.

“Hmm?” she replied, her thoughts brought back to the situation.

“We want you in the team, interested?”

“Me?”

“You’re a psion of no small skill, we’d like you to come along,” Galeda explained.

The request was unexpected, but she was quick to accept. It took only a few minutes for Galeda and Zennef to make up their minds on whom else they wanted along.

“I think that covers our bases fairly well,” Zennef said, to which Galeda nodded, “Neelah, if you’d be so kind as to ask the others to meet us here before we go talk to Prince Talisad it would be much appreciated.”

“No problem at all,” she replied, and left.

“Any luck most of them won’t already be out addressing the chaos. You know, this reminds me of that time, with that weird diviner-” Galeda started.

“Yeah, I think that’s what this is about,” Zennef said solemnly, “Great time for Tesnar to have other business to attend to isn’t it?”

Galeda looked grim.

“Some of us won’t be coming back,” he said.

Zennef didn’t reply.[/sblock]


*          *          *          *          *


When the sphere was sealed:

[sblock]Hachiman blinked, stupefied, as he felt the sudden absence of the divinities. Friend and foe alike, those not on Oerth, had suddenly seemed to cease existing. He thought he had prepared himself for whatever event was going to happen, but this he did not expect. How bad was the situation outside of Oerth? How bad was the situation on Oerth? Who was being isolated from whom, he asked silently, and why? 

The effect was devastating, especially in Zindia, but tragedy was averted through the adaption of carefully laid plans to an unexpected turn of events. Hachiman finally revealed himself to the populations at large, showing them they are not completely alone, which did a lot to prevent unmanageable chaos.

There were many questions in Hachiman’s mind, but one forced its way into the forefront. If the guardinals weren’t here already, how could they get in now?[/sblock]


*          *          *          *          *


Back to the present:

[sblock]“My lord,” an elven diplomat bowed and addressed the Emperor, “The elves of the Aliador, and their elven neighbours, have asked to evacuate some of their children here. With the location and true nature of their dwelling revealed they fear a coming conflict, and wish for their young ones to have safety.”

“A logical progression of events from the initial discovery. How many refugees are we going to have to accommodate?” The Emperor replied.

“Numbers are undetermined yet, sir, they are still determining where their children can take refuge,” the elf said.

Emperor Noru turned to an ogre mage sitting nearby.

“Gul’thor, could you government handle the influx?” he asked.

“A simple matter, when compared to other matters at hand,” Gul’Thor replied.

“It can be done then, both Nippon and Zindia are willing to open their borders to the elven refugees. We will guard them as though they were our own children,” he says, but seeing another country doubt their ability to protect their own children, he asks himself whether he is able to protect his own in addition to the elves.

A few rooms away Hachiman sat before another delegation. This time of devils. Hachiman’s eyes bore into them, critical of every sound that left their lips. They felt his scrutiny, but kept their cool, not doing so would cost them greatly.

“The opportunity to advance technology at a rate far beyond natural limits… I expect a price for this, even after we’ve modified it to suit our own tastes, nothing is free,” he said, his voice unnaturally stern.

The devil sitting opposite him was calm, and his response came naturally. He had prepared long for this meeting, predicting who would have been placed opposite him.

“There’s always an exception to the rule, Hachiman. Even if you are correct, how can you refuse? There are others out there who will accept our offer, and with their new found strength, seek to take from others. You will need to defend yourself, and the highest forms of magic are too costly without a strong economy to fuel the research.”

Hachiman’s gaze did not falter, and the devil felt a niggle of doubt as Hachiman appeared to see right through him.

“We shall accept your offering, to a degree,” Hachiman said.[/sblock]


*          *          *          *          *


A little later:

[sblock]Hachiman’s friends had finally arrived. A dozen guardinals stood about in their human forms, gathered in the royal gardens. Hachiman stands before them, a vaguely confused look on his face.

“We got in before the sphere sealed, but there were a number of distractions, I’m sorry for our late arrival,” Zennef said.

Behind him, a few of the guardinals looked a little sheepish at the mention of this.

“Where’s Tesnar? And Fior? And…?” Hachiman started, directing his question to Galeda and Zennef, the rest he wasn’t familiar with.

“Matters are grave outside of the sphere as well as within, these are all the guardinals who could be spared,” Galeda explained.

“Do not worry, Hachiman-san, they are reliable,” Zennef said, and started introducing those who came along.[/sblock]


*          *          *          *          *


Nippon and Zindia humbly request to sign the Treaty of Miranda and the Treaty of the Araphid Isles.

Edena, any elven refugees are welcomed into Nippon and Zindia, and though they might be somewhat safer there, Emporer Noru is insistant that they are still at some risk. (The presence of the guardinals though isn’t widely known, even amoung the populace of Nippon and Zindia.)

Also, any drow who have fallen ill within the borders of Zindia and Nippon is given as much medical aid as possible. The demigod, Hachiman, attends to those who have fallen ill where possible.

OOC: Rikandur, I think you may be going a tad far to be taking such liberties with Edena’s PL. I could understand Iuz's presence at the little demipower standoff going on, but to simply be in the right place at the right time and so easily liberate about 2 epic PL of artefacts from another player is not only unfair in my opinion, but if the other powers present saw Iuz wearing those (supposedly drow-owned) artefacts and attacking a demipower who was protecting the drow, I believe it would be him to be seen violating the TEC pact.



*Serpenteye – PRIVATE*

[sblock]Sorry to be dumping more on you on top of the events already happening in the IC thread, but it’s about time I made my first post to the IC thread, including a few actions to take if the Drow Withdrawal happens.

Like mentioned above, non-magical aid, non-divine magics, and Hachiman himself will be trying to aid drow in Nippon and Zindian territory who have fallen ill. Although, the 2 epic PL and 10 of the elite PL assigned to tasks mentioned in my template will divert their attentions to the great city. This task force redirected to the Great City are the guardinals aligned with Hachiman. They secretly go about helping/healing the drow in whatever way they can, but are on call should anything happen back on or under home turf. Will send you an email if Iuz starts demolishing cities underneath Zindian or Nipponese territory.[/sblock]


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Jan 15, 2005)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> OOC: Rikandur, I think you may be going a tad far to be taking such liberties with Edena’s PL. I could understand Iuz's presence at the little demipower standoff going on, but to simply be in the right place at the right time and so easily liberate about 2 epic PL of artefacts from another player is not only unfair in my opinion, but if the other powers present saw Iuz wearing those (supposedly drow-owned) artefacts and attacking a demipower who was protecting the drow, I believe it would be him to be seen violating the TEC pact.




OOC:
Iuz put on the Regalia, because I get the impression that they extend range of "divine aura"
enough to let him reach every corner of the city. And, I wrote eariler that Iuz was asking Eclavdra for advice about Aliador elves. I was suprised too with Edena's action. And abused little the rules of probability. And, from Iuz's point of view, it is Elistaree who is violating TEC Pact with her presence. You know, he had to blame someone for all this. And he heard nothing about fellow named Edena_of_Neith. So he picks Elistaree as the target of his "righteous" vengance.

And, I repeat, Eclavdra will get the Ragalia back whenever she ask's Iuz. He likes her ! I thought it was apparent from my posts. If not sympathy He feel for Drow Mathron he wouldn't attack Elistaree on sight. Iuz thinks that she is responsible for disease ravaging the Great City. He isn't Overgod, to know almost everything, and this is simply a mistake. Risky one, I must admit with all those deities present. Who could smash Him en masse.

Kalanyr, will You take responsibility on Morwel for attacking one of the members of TEC Pact ? Gallador came to help ? Of course this is fine, and very in character. 

Melkor, Gallador's honor will kill him someday. Three _good_ Demigods, and frenzied Iuz. He likes risk his ... em, unlife.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Jan 15, 2005)

I must wait for Serpenteyes' rulings before I can relate what happens to the drow delegations.
  Also, other rulings will affect the success or failure of good and evil powers to influence and/or control events at the Great City under construction, and the stricken drow - one and a half million strong - there.  I cannot determine yet (assuming I am the one who gets to determine) what will happen to all those drow.
  What happens to Eclavdra is not yet clear:  I realize many powers are moving for her.  Again, I must wait for a few rulings before I can determine (if I get to determine) what happens.

  I will say that this is History in the Making, as there is a chance to pull the drow to the good side, to Eilistraees' side (if Serpenteye allows Eilistraee.)
  And there is a chance the drow could be prevented from Withdrawing (by Melkor among others) and become a far more evil and monstrous race than even they dreamed they could be.

  There are other major issues at stake.
  Four million humanoids erupted from the Great City, spilled out of the Yuan-Ti Empire, and are now assaulting the Touv and Olman Peoples of Hempmonaland.
  Very shortly, this colossal army of humanoids will be assaulting the territories of the Scarlet Brotherhood in Hempmonaland.
  Considering that many, if not most, will end up converting to Paxus (unless someone contests Paxus' attempt at control) this should be quite a problem for some groups.
  Again, a few rulings from Serpenteye are needed here first, though.

  There are 98 drow cities now mostly vacant.  Serpenteye has already ruled on these.
  These cities are filled with vast amounts of treasure, but only a relatively few drow - completely unsupported by Eclavdra, and now deathly ill from the Withdrawal possibly as well (pending Serpenteyes' ruling) are protecting those great treasures.
  The cities represent a threat, since enemy powers could occupy them as forward bases.
  The cities have their own IC, I believe, so anyone seizing them is going to have some IC gains.

  Melkor has already jumped into this fray, sending vampires to 'cure' the drow of their withdrawal.  If he succeeds, those drow left will become monstrously evil, enormously powerful vampiric drow with a real attitude problem.
  Some are arguing this is a violation of the TEC Pact.  It might be a violation:  even I am not sure, because Eclavdra disowned those drow. 
  There was supposed to be a TEC Summit, and Rary offered his Silver Palace for it.  Perhaps the matter could be discussed there?  
  Or perhaps Melkor will go ahead with his plans, despite the threats from other TEC Pact members.
  I don't know.  It's up to Melkor.  It's up to you'all.
  What happens, is in your hands, and Serpenteyes' rulings.

  All I can say is this:  the Withdrawal of the Drow was something I had contemplated since early December.  It seemed to me that, cut off from the evil that sustained them, the drow would revert to elves.
  And it seemed to me that the reversion would be crushing, painful, debilitating, and ultimately deadly, for evil is evil and it doesn't release it's grip nicely once one has embraced it with their mind, body, and spirit.
  Something as massive as the current events described in Serpenteyes' post could not leave the drow unscathed.  They collapsed, across Oerik, and only Eclavdras' swift and total brutality saved them.
  Eclavdra foresaw that only by consolidating the drow in one place (the Great City) could she grant them good odds of long term survival, so that is what she did.
  Eclavdra had her plans all laid out, neat and flowcharted as it were, and she followed them step by step towards the ultimate victory she foresaw.
  But Eclavdra could not foresee the Withdrawal.  None of the drow could.  Had they done so, they would have taken their own lives over being 'corrupted' back into elves.  They would never willingly have allowed the Light to gather them back into it's fold.

  Likewise, the suffering of the elves of Aliador was inevitable.  Their safe, pleasant world was completely destroyed, and replaced by something resembling Armaggedon.  Obviously, it was terrifying and traumatic for them.
  Having to send their children away just made it all the harder to bear.
  But these are elves, and elves find emotional strength in the company of other elves in a way that humans never can (except only among married people and those with extremely strong friendships and family relations.)  The elves find strength and heart in each other, in a mystical way unique to them.  They find joy, love, and delight in each others' company.
  So the elves of Aliador withstood the terrible jolt of current events.  To a much more frayed and tentative extent, the elves of the Lendores and Celene also survived intact.
  The Yeomanry survived by joining the much greater and stronger League of Athyr.

  Some of you are wondering:  how does Edena hope to win when he sunders his power, and sends much of it spinning into the cosmos of Greyspace?
  The answer is:  Edena wins just by playing.  
  And who says the drow won't recover, rise up, and kick all of your butts?  Don't smirk.  It could happen.
  In an IR, anything can happen.  Anything at all ...

  Now, just got to wait for Serpenteyes' rulings, and then ... well ... we will see what happens next, won't we?  

  I'll admit, I'm wondering who else is going to join the party in the Great City ...


----------



## James Heard (Jan 15, 2005)

*Somewhere in Aestia, Deep in the chambers of the Monarch​*
Zagyg, ruler of Aestia - and sometime demigod - was sleeping.

It was a marvelous dream. All the cares of the day washed away, none of the endless parade of sycophants and warlords come to bother him like usual. No, instead he was back in Greyhawk harmlessly amusing himself with once more constructing his great edifice of wisdom that would one day be called Castle Zagyg. And he was naked.

What's that?

Snorting, he awoke.

"Lyndie! Did you hear that?"

Instantly a crash of furniture and a cascade of quilts announced Murlynd's twitchy form in the darkness, cocking his monstrous 'pistols.'

"M'Lord! Are we under attack?"

"I said did you hear that?" said Zagyg, scowling and worrying with his enormous red sleeping cap.

"What was it? Catapults? Who should I kill, M'Lord?"

"It was a noise. Like a million elves screaming out at once, and then something told them to be quiet. But they keep screaming."

"How awful!"

"It's sort of nice actually."

"So. . ."

"I think I'm going to do something about it."

"Like what?"

A look passed behind Zagyg, the demigod's eyes. A glint of something that surely only another with the spark of divinity could see transpire.

"Ziggy! WHAT HAVE YOU DONE!"

"Give the crowd what they want, 'Lyndie. YOU should have suckered in those demons or whatever they were, peddling stuff. I can't help it if you're a naturally violent, unpleasant man."

"But-"

"But nothing. It's done. I'm certainly not going to go visit them just yet. Let them figure it out on their own. Maybe they'll give me a medal, or even start buying those awful Lloth-O's."

Murlynd scowled. 

"We only made them because you were sweet on her you old goat."

"Hush Lyndie, get some sleep. Things always look differently in the morning."


***​
OOC: Zagyg grants the drow spells. They're only one step away in alignment than he is (CE to his CN) so they're perfectly acceptable clerics of Zagyg. They've just done something massively and monumentally unpredicable so they've immediately come under the scrutiny of his portfolio. So they get spells when they pray, and since he doesn't care male drow can be clerics now too. Their new domains are chaos, knowledge and magic and I hope they all like clubs. He doesn't announce that he's done so, ask them if they want spells, or anything like that. He just fills them up as they so desire, except he obviously can't grant them nasty evil Llothy spells. If eventually one of them decides to check up on things and start doing some serious "Who's granting me spells?" sorts of inquiries, he'll probably tell them something cryptic. He really doesn't have time for the drow, but this is too weird for a deity of eccentricity and unpredictability to pass up. And besides, he liked Eclavdra because she wasn't a sore winner at chess.


----------



## Melkor Lord Of ALL! (Jan 15, 2005)

OOC : I am violating The Treaty?! I am saving the Drow from fate worst than death!

IC: Princess Lanfear, currently Regent of Shevarash in her father`s absence, sends a message to all members of the Treaty of Erelhei-Cinhu, she looks incredibly beautiful and majestic, with her exotic half-drow beauty, silver hair, and white dress all in pearls:

"One of the members of our Treaty is under attack by Elistraee`s forces, I demand we come to the aid of our allies! I also suggest that the next summit be held in our capital, Shavarash!"


----------



## Kalanyr (Jan 15, 2005)

Morwel raises an eyebrow at Lanfear's message.

"Elistrae's forces seem to be helping rather than attacking, I do not think even you could have arrived in time to have stopped them slaughtering everyone, since the drow seem to be almost comatose for the most part, if that was their desire. And last time I looked it was Vampirisim that was the fate worse than death. "

OOC- Yes if this comes to war Morwel will take full responsibility for her actions, the spirit of a treaty, as she percieves it, and her nature, are far more important to her than any petty and abuseable wordings. Besides giving Galador a warning is remarkably polite considering she's about as Chaotic Good  and nature-orientated as it gets and Galador is, a) Lawful Evil, b) Undead and c) Wielding an artifact forged by a god she does not like at all. Really the proper response is kill first, give warning second. She views Galador's actions as an attack upon the drow, who are members of both the TEC and the Miranda Pact.


----------



## Kalanyr (Jan 15, 2005)

OOC - James: Now that was funny, I approve. Sadly emails I've gotten from SE seem to suggest demipowers can only grant up to 1st level spells to followers, but the full array to themselves.

OOC - Everyone: Amusing how differently we view Ellistrae's actions vs Melkors depending on our factions nature.


----------



## Bugbear (Jan 15, 2005)

Melkor said:
			
		

> OOC : I am violating The Treaty?! I am saving the Drow from fate worst than death!



Turning them into Vampire Spawn is not saving them, It's an attack.



> IC: Princess Lanfear, currently Regent of Shevarash in her father`s absence, sends a message to all members of the Treaty of Erelhei-Cinhu, she looks incredibly beautiful and majestic, with her exotic half-drow beauty, silver hair, and white dress all in pearls:
> 
> "One of the members of our Treaty is under attack by Elistraee`s forces, I demand we come to the aid of our allies! I also suggest that the next summit be held in our capital, Shavarash!"



Rhynnon's response: Has Elistraee attacked you?  This strikes me more as a war of aggression on your part. The question remains as to who it is you are striking against and why. Elistraee it would seem is protecting the Mordheil from the vengeance of their servants. I personally have come to the Great City to guard the Mordheil in their time of need. From *all* who would seek to harm them.


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Jan 15, 2005)

OOC:
Yes, and I think that everyone would understand ... that abuse of Eclavdra's trinkets is action that every Chaotic Evil being would do. I'm personally ashamed a bit and know that Elistraee's motives weren't those that Iuz is shouting at her. But from his point of view it is very "logical" and simple.

He's irritated, because foundation of TEC Pact, the Eclavdra, is "ill". What Iuz does when he's irritated ? He kills someone. He belives that this treaty is useful to him and without Eclavdra it will fell apart. You know, CE horde of demons without soemone whipping them to act together. That's how Iuz is thinking.

Why I wrote that he would spare Elistaree ? Because, as I were writing earlier ... probably in First OOC, Iuz read "Book of Exalted Deeds". Orginal wersion. It didn't killed him ... but give him some understanding of "Enemy's" philosophy, opened his mind trough extreme torment, and "tainted" him with little weakness toward women, kids and other pleasant things. Would cannonical Iuz would relase Unicorn ?! I doubt. 

And Kalanyr, I forgot that Morwel is CG ... yes, when she and Iuz will met ... sparks will fly. Imagine all those insults that they both will threw at each other ! And then, somebody will have to stop them from jumping at each other with claws.   

Melkor, I advise that Gallador should disarm Morwel with compliments and his natural charisma. She might then "forgive" him that he exists. 
 Just a sticking nose between the door's wings from my side.  

And ...

Everybody !

... what with action that I wrote earlier ? Rampage of Iuz ?! Of course Demons will have to proceed without his lead. But weight of his shadow on their shoulders should keep them in line. And since Drow will be comatose, nobody would put up a fight yes ? Gallador's vampires should be wary too, Demons are dissapointed that elves don't object and might attack someone they will wiew as "threat" to Iuz's plans. Servitor races, if they didn't massacred their drow overlords would be submitted as well. Iuz could die but his will will live on. 
At least until someone notice that there is no whip to keep them in line. Or noew leader arise.


----------



## Serpenteye (Jan 15, 2005)

Time out.


----------



## Melkor Lord Of ALL! (Jan 15, 2005)

William Ronald said:
			
		

> Indeed, I am surprised.  So, I will have to catch up to the developments.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Gallador`s pale, noble face twists into a furious scowl when he hears Al`Akbar`s words.

"This is not my business!? I have signed alliance with Eclavdra, and wasn`t aware  that you did such thing! Know that Lord Gallador keeps his promises! You and other self-righteous fools think you can judge others by your own standards, that only you know the words such as honor and loyalty! I was like you once, a great Paladin, a faithful hound of Pelor, who was much greater God than you! You would deny my children the right to exist if you only could, wouldn`t you!"


----------



## Melkor Lord Of ALL! (Jan 15, 2005)

Kalanyr said:
			
		

> (If happens as told in post)
> 
> Morwel looks up in sudden surprise from her place.
> _Impossible!_
> ...




Gallador gives a deathly smile to Morwell OOC: Gallador resembles Alucard from Hellsing Anime in terms of looks):

"You think I have fallen so low to take orders from the likes of you?! But I have better goals than anhilating tree-lowing bitches, so stop threatening me!"

OOC note: Gallador`s main characteristic is pride, this is the main reason he has fallen. He still has a LE twisted sense of honor, like Tywin Lannister from Song of Ice and Fire, he cares about his huge family, and tries to hold alliances, but he wouldn`t consider CG Drow his ally.


----------



## Xael (Jan 15, 2005)

OOC: Waiting for Serpenteye to decide if this whole scene happens at all, before I'm taking any action.


----------



## Kalanyr (Jan 15, 2005)

Time out acknowledged. Serpenteye you may want to edit the thread title to let people know it's on standby.


----------



## Serpenteye (Jan 15, 2005)

Edena. I'm humbled by the quality of your posts but, but please remember that I am the DM. You are my inspiration and my role-model. The IR is your legacy. But right now, in this game, you are a player and I am the DM. You know what it means to be a DM, you handled that role masterfully in the past games, so you must understand my perspective on this.

You as players control the actions of your PCs and, within reason, the actions of your factions. You do not have complete control over the actions of your citizens, but your word weighs very heavily when I rule what they will do. Just like it was for us in the 3rd IR so is it for you now. You know this, and I think you understand me. Everything within reason.

Your faction is one thing. If you state that the Drow fall violently ill by withdrawal I'm not going to contradict you, that's fairly reasonable. But when you rule, like a DM would, on the reactions of NPCs who have no connection to your faction you're way out of line. (It would be like me having declared that the Wanderer swore fealty to the God-Emperor and placed his six million (non-existant) Treants under the control of the Union of Oerth.)

I hate saying this, because I have a tremendous respect for you. But if I begin to favoritize you, if I allow your rulings to stand, I have no business being the DM and you might as well take over. I am asking you, as politely as I can without demeaning myself, to respect my authority.

Oh, and one more thing. Take things one step at a time and wait for my ruling before you take another. Let me give you an example of how this could have worked. 
1) You: -The sphere is closed and Lolth cut off. The Drow descend into chaos and pain, even Eclavdra is incpacitated. 2) Me: -Confirmation and ruling: The servitors of the Drow rebell, massacring their masters all but unhindered. Elistraee and the Devil embassy appears to offer their solutions. 3) Rikandur: -Iuz was visiting Eclavdra when it happened. He makes a grab for the jewels. 4) You: (perhaps) - Eclavdra tries to resist Iuz, but is unable because of the horrible pain. [OR] - Eclavdra tries to resist Iuz, trying to overcome the pain. [OR] -Eclavdra hands the regalia over the Iuz, feeling unworthy of it. [OR] etc. 5) Kalanyr: -Morwel scries the great City, managing to penetrate the spell-wards of the Drow. She assembles a strong force and intervenes. 6) Me: -Ok, Iuz was there, Rikandurs earlier posts confirm that. But Elistraee... etc. Morwel does manage to pierce the city's protections against scrying but... etc... etc...

In that example I was in control of the flow of events. Now I'm not, unless I reassert myself causing a lot of work to be, as you put it, wasted. 

I'm going to let as much as possible of this stand, because I don't want to make a mess of the first four threads of the game and ruin everyones fun. But in the future please remember our respective roles.

If you want to discuss this please E-Mail me. I respect you and like you as a person and I know you only wrote your posts for all the best reasons. I'm not angry, I just want to be very clear so that this won't happen again.


---
The Time is still Out. I'll make another post to rule on the Drow-situation and other posts to adress other questions.


----------



## Serpenteye (Jan 15, 2005)

The Great City.

The Drow are accustomed to pain. Their lives are pain, and fear and hatred. But they have never felt pain such as this. For millennia they have been sustained on an almost physical flow of pure evil, a spider's venom more addictive than any other drug. They never knew, they never understood the nature of Lolths evil, true addicts never realise they're addicted, but now when they can no longer consume it and let it consume them they know. Pain such as this cannot be denied.

An opportunity such as this cannot be denied. As millions of slaves see their masters collapse in contorted spasms or simply fall dead or unconscious on the floor they begin to break free of their pens. After killing their guards some of them begin to organize while most of them simply run amok on the killing-spree of their dreams. It's not a question of alignment, not now, not yet, for even noble dwarves and gnomes or the few unfortunate elves and humans in captivity murder their former tormentors indiscriminately. Even Eclavdra, the unquestioned ruler of the Drow, succumbs to the pain. The slaughter and the looting continues, and though mere seconds have past the City is already falling into ruins.

As Eclavdra writhes in pain great bolts of pure and uncontrolled energy strike at random around her from the artifact she wears. The carefully placed spells and wards around the city cannot withstand this onslaught from within. They unravel, like a burning web, and the city is open.

Iuz, already present in the city, is the first one to act. Telepathically calling his followers to his side he quickly teleports into the throne room. Stepping over a greasy stain of melted Pit-fiend and blackened documents he reaches Eclavdra, reaches for the Crown on her head and is stricken by a massive bolt of energy. [Hit! Iuz has lost 0,2 PL for the current turn.]
He recoils, but reaches forward again. Trough the immense power of his divine will he crushes another of the Artifacts undirected attempts to defend itself and rips it from Eclavdras helpless grasp. 


Elistraee was precent on Oerth. Her following is weak and scattered, and many of them who were hiding in Drow society were found and cruelly murdered during Eclavdras consolidation. She did not intervene then, when her worshipers were slaughtered, but she intervenes now. The pain of her people, her race, is too great for even her to resist its call. One minute after the slave-rebellion arrives Elistraee begins to quell it.

Her followers are few and the rebels are many. The slaves are driven mad with hate, they kill and destroy indiscriminately and Elistraee and her followers grieve for every life they have to take. But Elistraee is a God, and every spell she casts sooths, heals and passifies both humanoid and Drow. With her help her followers, great Drow and Elven wizards, bards and knights, mischievous but powerful fairies and a small troop of Celestial knights push the horde back, divides its chaotic ranks and scatters it. The battle is not won, but the central parts of the city are swiftly being secured. 

Two minutes after the closing Elistraee arrives in Eclavdra's throne room to find Iuz wearing the Regalia of Lorldy might. The two demigods face eachother warily but, unless Iuz attempts to stop her, she steps past him and takes Eclavdra in her arms. Whispering softly, while she pours her healing power trough the tortured woman. "It is over. Let go, my child. Leave your pain, your hate and your fear behind. I am here for you, and everything is going to be all right. Your people needs you, Eclavdra. Help them."


Edit: *Time On*. The situation in the Great City continues from here.
Those of you who have already posted to adress later events in Edena's posts (that never happened) please re-post them if they still apply to the current situation.

The Great City can be scried, and anyone can teleport to the scene if they feel like it


----------



## Serpenteye (Jan 15, 2005)

Time In,...  On,... whatever.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Jan 15, 2005)

In the bowels under Irongate the Sundering has been noted and considered.  A man in black robes stands in a large chamber.  His hood is thrown back, revealing a strong face.  His hair is silver, but his face seems ageless, and his eyes are as cold as the blue ice of the Northlands.  One by one, more figures in black robes appear in the room, until at last there are nine in a great circle.

"It has changed."

"This was not anticipated."

"Nevertheless it is fortuitous."

"Yes, the time for action has come."

"The armies are readied, already we begin to cull out those suitable for higher tasks."

"What of the Isle?"

"Messengers have been sent.  Their armies will set sail within the month."

"Already the lower ones begin to war with each other."

"Our job will be easier than anticipated."

There is a pause, each figure looking at the others, and after a moment it appears a consensus has been reached.  The first figure speaks.

""Events are now set in motion.  The time for action has come."

One by one, the figures disappear, until only the first is left.

"It has begun."

And then, he too is gone.

OOC:  If you want to imagine what this conversation sounds like, imagine Huey, Louie, and Dewey from the Donald Duck comics.  It's like the way they finish each other's sentences, only instead of little ducks the people talking are psions of unimaginable power.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jan 15, 2005)

The Wolf God, upon learning of this rebellion (and his spy network _will_ inform him, or there will be far worse than Hell to pay), enters the city and . . . _helps_ Eilistraee?  No, not quite, but their goals coincide for the moment.  As the goblinoids, quaggoth, and other humanoid servitors are driven from the city center by the goddess, the Wolf God gathers them to him by charisma and brute force, and leads them away from the drow.  He does what he can to assemble them in camps, arbitratily assigning interim leaders from those who appear most intelligent, and making a single display of his horrific power at each camp, to cow those who might rebel.  These camps will, for the moment, do nothing but wait; if supplies are at issue, a few of his reserve troops will teleport in with massive stores of food and water.  Under no circumstances are any to leave the camps, and the Wolf God trusts his demonstrations to be adequate to enforce this rule.

The emissary sent to Al'Akbar will remain with him, whether he stays in his palace or teleports to the scene.


----------



## James Heard (Jan 15, 2005)

OOC: This still counts as unpredictable. Zagyg still decides to grant spells to drow, nothing in Deities and Demigods makes me believe that he can do anything less given the fact that they're suited and suddenly tromping on his portfolio in such a delightful manner. In fact, given how much confusion it's sure to promote later on it's almost a divine imperative that he do so. Besides, he liked the girl who enjoyed Murlynd's muffins. He really did. 

Besides, this is a perfect opportunity to get someone to buy Lloth-O's.

Like I said, the drow can reject him out of hand later on or confront him on the issue. He's simply reacting to the situation as his portfolio demands - and mixing things up a bit. He's not looking to convert people exactly, the drow are just enacting something so wonderfully bizarre that they're defacto worshipping him whether they like it or not. Just like a potter is paying homage to a goddess of pots just by the act of creation, at least for a little the drow are serving the portfolio of Zagyg. The fact that the icky man that smells like cheese might somehow be harmed is a bonus too. Uz, or Iz. Pez, or something like that.


----------



## Airwhale (Jan 15, 2005)

*Foran's diary*

See, most planet bound elves are layed back. Sure, they think they are better than us humans, but, once you get beyond that, you find that they have great wine, are excellent sparring partners, are excited to share and trade secrets of The Art, and are generally fun, nice people.

Sadly, this does not apply to members of the Imperial Navy. Never before, have I seen a bunch of regimented, stogy elves! While they are undoubtedly the most well trained, organized army of order in space, and the only real check to the forces of the neogi, illithid, and beholders, you can’t get them to relax! Order, discipline, and the ever-mighty chain of command rule their lives. And, to top it all off, they still think they are better then humans.

________________________________________________________________________
As the meeting ended, General Legubim received an urgent message from a scribe: He read it, eyes wide, and then turned to the others.

“The Drow of Oerth, have been cut off from their dark gods, and are reverting to their true form. The members of the navy are honor bound to help their brethren.”

Renzwick, looking confused, processed this new development. “This might prove a significant delay for us, and… it may cause problems diplomatically. Are you sure they are worth this trouble?”

“As I said, we are honor bound to help. With or without you. This is our highest priority, and we have all sworn to aid our fellows when we joined the navy.”

“Then we will help you. We will order all troops to dock, and our crews will teleport to the Great city.”

And so it was…. All mobile forces of Ginsel and the Grayspace Imperial Navy teleported to the great city. Once they found that Edina and the city were secure, they teleported to the former cities of the drow and the underdark of the moon, to bring the elves to the healing grasp of the demigod.

OOC: 40 elite pls and 6 epic pls are trying to gather up all of the dieing drow outside of the great city, and bring them to the healing grasp of Eclavdra inside the great city.  If their are any intrusions upon the great city by those seeking to harm the elves, these forces will aid in it's defence.


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Jan 15, 2005)

The Scarlet Brotherhood sends an open message to members of the TEC Pact, and to Elistraee as well:

The consensus seems to be clear: Any attempt to infect the Drow with Vampirism shall be considered a hostile action, in full violation of the TEC Pact, and warranting your utter destruction. Though she has likely fallen, the sovereignty of Eclavdra's Empire must be respected.

Likewise, the rebellion of her servitors should be considered as an attack from a foreign power; as such, the Brotherhood calls all powers to aid in quelling this insurgency, once we have fully measured its violence.

Regarding Elistraee, the members of the Pact should move quickly to determine whether she should be considered a rightful heir to the throne of Eclavdor, or an aggressive interloper whose presence should be considered hostile. The Scarlet Brotherhood will refrain from any judgment on the matter until Elistraee has had an opportunity to explain her position. Clearly, if she does not wish to be bound by our Pact, then her situation can be considered only invasion or treason, and must be dealt with accordingly.

_(Serpenteye: To what extent was Elistraee able to quell the slave rebellion? The Brotherhood will send some scouts around the area, as it delivers its message to Elistraee, to try to understand the scale of the rebellion.)_


----------



## Bugbear (Jan 15, 2005)

King Rhynnon and through him Greater Nyrond will do whatever they can to help the Mordheil within his lands and will send emessaries (and if neccessary Soldiers) to ensure the well being of the Mordheil of the Great City. This includes the use of druidic and clerical magic to help the Mordheil within Greater Nyrond.
Rhynnon promised Eclavdra that he would aid her people and Rhynnon keeps his word. Furthermore, having read the most anceint elven histories, some of which dated back to before the sundering of the elven race and the great war, he has suspected that something of this sort may happen. Which would explain why he has been courting Eclavdra's people. The Mordeil are Drow no more, once agian they are Mordeil.

Rhynnon Himself teleports to the Great City to acertian the wellbeing of Eclavdra and her people. He take with him the Knights of Heirionious(5 Elite PL) and some of the more powerful modrons. They will locate Eclavdra, and contact Elistraee to determine her intent. They will also defend the incapacitated Mordheil from any attacks by their formor slaves and servants. The knights will seek out hostile elements within the great city and neutralize them while the Modrons are set to locating helpless Mordheil and bringing them to a central location which can be better defended.

The remander of my Elite forces are on call and ready to teleport tothe great city shoould they be needed.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jan 15, 2005)

*Serpenteye and possibly William/Kalanyr if ruling is accepted:* (Public)

OOC-I'll assume my post was ignored and that Glu'boise has not teleported to where Eclavdra's forces are.  Should he be able to locate Eclavdra's location via his divinations he will scry upon it and see the current situation, then create a _Sending_ to Al'Akbar and Morwel with Eclavdra's coordinates, the fact that Iuz is now wearing Eclavdra's Regalia of Lordly Might and that Elistraee apparently has healed Eclavdra to some extent.  Glu'boise will not teleport any of his forces, seeing the current situation as currently out of his purview with Eclavdra's regaining of consciousness and possibly free will (if there is ever such a thing, he ponders) but will allow a scrying sensor to remain and watch the situation.  He will step in with his forces should someone comes with the intent to harm Eclavdra.


----------



## Serpenteye (Jan 15, 2005)

Melkor said:
			
		

> Serpenteye, do I have enough information, thanks to infiltration, to make a surprise strike against Galion Vool? If not, I am sending Prince Allator, an epic level Shadowdancer/Assasin, as scout.




ooc:
You do.



			
				James Heard said:
			
		

> _Ok, I really don't have any clue what I'm doing. I'm just trying to do something similar to what everyone else is doing. First PbP and all that._




ooc:
Looks great. Very funny. 



			
				Kalanyr said:
			
		

> As the silence is felt every cleric, including the Queen, in the court falls silent, and makes a small noise like a cry of pain. However the Queen's new advisor, the Lady Mariel stands and though she seems resigned a small smile crosses her face.
> 
> _The Veil, at last, it is gone. Once more we are free to walk as we are._
> 
> ...




There is a hushed awe in the court, and for a moment the Queen and the assembled courtiers simply stare at Morwel in astonishment. They do not doubt her, though, they are completely unable to. The Queen smiles, her regal facade swiftly rebuilt, and bows her head slightly to the demigoddess. 
"It is in your hands now."



			
				azmodean said:
			
		

> OOC: [sblock]Now that I think of it, I guess I should have prepared this post *before* the turn started.  Live and learn.  I'm  making an assumtion here that if divine magic is cut off then divinely powered magical items will also ceace functioning.  I'll post a description of Barundi's turn one actions in a bit.[/sblock]




ooc:
There are many variations of magical items, many more ways of creating them than the DMG mentions. Some of them require a steady intake of diving energy to sustain them, others function normally.



			
				Creamsteak said:
			
		

> He set his sights on Istigon and Thul, and prepared to dine excellently this day.




He found Thul's brain delectable, but Istigon's slightly too salty.



			
				Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Shorttly after the Sealing, Overking Jahren adresses the people of Aerdi, Ahlissa, and any other land under "his" control. While he holds his speech in Kalstand, all measures are taken to relay it to all corners of Greater Aerdi, be it magic or messengers.
> 
> "People of Aerdi!
> Today is a day of sorrow, a day of tragedy! For the gods are gone. No longer do Hextor and Heironeous guide us in war. No longer is Pelor extending is warm smile over the lands.
> ...




The general public of Aerdy, long having suffered under cruel, bickering or ineffective clericies were perhaps a bit less traumatized by the sealing than many other nations. Scattered attempts to take vengeance against the churches for old grievances were quickly subdued, in Aerdy as in most other countries, and order restored. Jahren's speach, and similar reassurences given by other monarchs and leaders do a lot to stabilize the situation across the planet. (even as other parts explode into absolute mayhem.)




			
				Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> There is a beautiful place in the Flanaess that few know about.
> A place known as Aliador.
> It has an Andelainian beauty to it, with naturally tall trees, green meadows, rolling hills, and a great vibrant health about it. For those with magical sight, it is strong with enchantment.
> It occupies the eastern third of the Theocracy of the Pale, and extends well into the Rakers to the east, this enchanted land of forest and meadow, rushing streams and wide pools. All about it are plants growing with silver berries, strange magical berries that are extraordinarily nourishing and delightful to the taste.
> ...




ooc:
*speechless* Absolutely beautiful. 



			
				Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> In all the elven nations, there is a state of utter shell shock.
> Some elves collapse into catatonia.  Some commit suicide.  Many more go insane.  All suffer from debilitating fear, trauma, and shock.
> Elven children, the most vulnerable of all, find themselves without parents to comfort them, to keep sanity in a world gone insane.  Children hide under the bed, in the cupboard,
> in the corner, under the blankets, while their parents weep and pray and collapse.
> ...




All this happens. Aliador's, and her close ally the Church of Tritheron's, shpere of influence begins to collapse. The alliance was new, by elven standards but an instant of time, and its roots were pulled easily enough.  
Celene, experiencing much the same panic and despair that Aliador suffered, loses it's faith in Elvendom. Even as parents begin to comfort their children the Queen of Celene makes an unprecedented decision and requests humbly (her equivalent of grovelling naked in the mud) to join the powerful League of Athyr. 
For the Yeomanry the choice is easier, and though the leaders keep their faith in Tritheron it's clear to them that the Elves have nothing to offer them but weakness. They too request to join the league of Athyr, on the condition that they are allowed interior self-rule.


----------



## Melkor Lord Of ALL! (Jan 15, 2005)

Edited.


----------



## Serpenteye (Jan 15, 2005)

Melkor said:
			
		

> Edena! Serpenteye!
> 
> My Nosferatu are teleporting across the Drow cities of Underdark, looking for those Drow that denied Eclavdra. They have a cure for what`s happening- the gift of Vampirism!




The remaining Drow, who had just begun to re-organize their societies in the traditional bloody way, are helpless. City after runied city falls to your onslaught, but your Vampires soon find that the convertion to Vampire Spawn becomes increasingly unreliable. The only certain way to make it work is to take the energies required from themselves. It soon seems that the world is running low on Negative Energy, ironic as that might be in times such as this.



			
				Uvenelei said:
			
		

> Then, the Tempest emerged from the palace. No noise save for the rolling thunder and the pounding rain could be heard throughout the city, and yet even these seemed to quiet themselves as the Tempest began to speak. The gods have abandoned you, he said, but I have come to guide you. All of you were once slaves, to the gods, to the empire, to meaningless traditions. But now you are free. You have been liberated, and you are now my people. I will guide you. I will make you strong. I am the Truth. I am the Way. I am Freedom.
> 
> The rain broke, the people, united, cheered, and the world was reborn.




The people, tired, frightened and still in a state of chock after the series of heavy blows their sence of reality had endured in just the last few days. The people, grasping the only straw of sanity available to them. The people, accepting their fate, redefining themselves, surviving, uniting, cheered. And the world was reborn.



			
				Rikandur Azebol said:
			
		

> DIE !
> 
> *And Iuz striked at Elistaree, with all fury of enraged demon. Regalia of Lordly Might tenfolding its terrible power.




ooc: It seems like little enough has changed regarding these circumstances. Is this what you decide to do?

In that case...


Elistraee never gets the chance to comfort Eclavdra. Instead she turns to Iuz, never having let down her guard an instant, and blocks him. The two deities are equal in strength, equal in stature, but the Regalia makes Iuz vastly superior in battle.
Raw power bathes the two combatants as they unleash their full strength against each others, most attacks are blocked harmlessly but some strike true. Iuz is thrown back, breaking bones and solid rock. Elistraee bites back a cry of pain as a terrible agony almost overcomes her. Iuz's hand is severed by a solid blow of Elistraes sword, but his right hand still holds the scepter. Iuz strikes back, and the air screams with power as he misses and then hits, leaving Elistraees divine spleen ruined inside her. Fire and lightning and death rains down around them as they battle with spell, sword and scepter. 
Eclavdra, still incapacitated and delerious with pain, is miraculously unharmed, for now.

ooc:
Iuz is down to 2,5 Epic PLs (+2 from the regalia), Elistraee is down from 3 to 1,2.



			
				Guilt Puppy said:
			
		

> "Vecna!
> Vecna! Tyranny! Filth! Ugliness! Funeral pyres and interminable suffering! Children screaming under the stairways! Mothers sobbing for armies! Old men murdered in the streets!
> Vecna! Vecna! Nightmare of Vecna! Vecna the loveless! Vicious Vecna! Vecna the heavy judger of men!
> Vecna the incomprehensible prison! Vecna the crossbone soulless jailhouse and Congress of sorrows! Vecna whose idols are judgement! Vecna the vast stone of war! Vecna the stunner of governments!
> ...





ooc:
Let it be known that the attention of Deities can be drawn by speaking their names.

Ic:

He too had been there in the great Silver Void, drawn there together with all the true Gods of Oerth, drawn by a call stronger than thought or reason. They had faced there... What they had battled had been beyond comprehension. The thought of it made him shiver in remembered fear and pain. The thing was no Deity, not of any rank, it was something greater. As he, without realising it, rocks back and forth he remembers... 

Then, something is felt. Something other than accursed dream. A call. The words of a mortal. Somewhere someone is chanting his name, calling out for him. For once he didn't shut it out. 

He reaches out towards Oerth and he sees the images he had only dreamt during his time of rest. He awakens.



			
				Rikandur Azebol said:
			
		

> Everybody !
> 
> ... what with action that I wrote earlier ? Rampage of Iuz ?! Of course Demons will have to proceed without his lead. But weight of his shadow on their shoulders should keep them in line. And since Drow will be comatose, nobody would put up a fight yes ? Gallador's vampires should be wary too, Demons are dissapointed that elves don't object and might attack someone they will wiew as "threat" to Iuz's plans. Servitor races, if they didn't massacred their drow overlords would be submitted as well. Iuz could die but his will will live on.
> At least until someone notice that there is no whip to keep them in line. Or noew leader arise.




Indeed.

The demons of Iuz descend into the Underdark, and just like the vampiric armies of Gallador their progress seems unstoppable. Cities begin to fall, and the few broken survivors happily throw themselves at your feet. Drow civilization, ancient, beautiful and proud, will soon be no more.

Still, only a few cities have fallen to Gallador and Iuz. The war is only just beginning.



			
				Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> The Wolf God, upon learning of this rebellion (and his spy network _will_ inform him, or there will be far worse than Hell to pay), enters the city and . . . _helps_ Eilistraee?  No, not quite, but their goals coincide for the moment.  As the goblinoids, quaggoth, and other humanoid servitors are driven from the city center by the goddess, the Wolf God gathers them to him by charisma and brute force, and leads them away from the drow.  He does what he can to assemble them in camps, arbitratily assigning interim leaders from those who appear most intelligent, and making a single display of his horrific power at each camp, to cow those who might rebel.  These camps will, for the moment, do nothing but wait; if supplies are at issue, a few of his reserve troops will teleport in with massive stores of food and water.  Under no circumstances are any to leave the camps, and the Wolf God trusts his demonstrations to be adequate to enforce this rule.




The Horde, the vast mob of humanoids, millions strong, race towards you. Frenzied by panic they regard anything that moves as an enemy and begin to tear into your forces. Begin to attempt to tear into your forces, but failing completely to do any harm.
Finding all their exits blocked, having no way out, and fighting an enemy they cannot damage something seems to snap. The horde stops, lays down their weapons, and surrender. Some pockets of resistance remains. Some creatures, driven utterly insane, start to tear themselves apart, devouring themselves in their bloodlust.
The horde ripples, and violence threatens to break out again. But the Wolf God is there, a comfortable threat of familiar nature, a kindred of sorts. He restores the peace and none dare, or even particularly want, to stand against him.



			
				James Heard said:
			
		

> OOC: This still counts as unpredictable. Zagyg still decides to grant spells to drow, nothing in Deities and Demigods makes me believe that he can do anything less given the fact that they're suited and suddenly tromping on his portfolio in such a delightful manner. In fact, given how much confusion it's sure to promote later on it's almost a divine imperative that he do so. Besides, he liked the girl who enjoyed Murlynd's muffins. He really did.
> 
> Besides, this is a perfect opportunity to get someone to buy Lloth-O's.
> 
> Like I said, the drow can reject him out of hand later on or confront him on the issue. He's simply reacting to the situation as his portfolio demands - and mixing things up a bit. He's not looking to convert people exactly, the drow are just enacting something so wonderfully bizarre that they're defacto worshipping him whether they like it or not. Just like a potter is paying homage to a goddess of pots just by the act of creation, at least for a little the drow are serving the portfolio of Zagyg. The fact that the icky man that smells like cheese might somehow be harmed is a bonus too. Uz, or Iz. Pez, or something like that.




This helps. The Drow are still writhing helplessly in pain, but for some of them it seems to subsume. The pain, the withdrawal, is still there, but now at least there is room for something else. The ability to think begins to return to the more powerful clerics of the Drow. And some of them smile in dark triumph, thinking that Lolth has returned to reward her faithful and cleanse the world of her enemies at last. The Time of Reckoning! ... 

Eclavdra begins to return to herself, and she sees the battle being fought beside her. She's still weak, but she can perhaps speak, perhaps move despite the cramps in her muscles.



			
				Airwhale said:
			
		

> And so it was…. All mobile forces of Ginsel and the Grayspace Imperial Navy teleported to the great city. Once they found that Edina and the city were secure, they teleported to the former cities of the drow and the underdark of the moon, to bring the elves to the healing grasp of the demigod.
> 
> OOC: 40 elite pls and 6 epic pls are trying to gather up all of the dieing drow outside of the great city, and bring them to the healing grasp of Eclavdra inside the great city.  If their are any intrusions upon the great city by those seeking to harm the elves, these forces will aid in it's defence.




They find the city in subsuming chaos. A vast horde of humanoids, reeking of death and fear, is being herded up by other orcs and goblinoids. The City's core seems quiet, almost abandoned, but there too you see humanoids being herded off, though in much smaller numbers. This time it is elves and drow who seem to be the masters of the situation, though just barely. Battles still break out here and there, and drow and humanoids are strewn on the ground seemingly at random, but the situation seems to be calming down. 

The palace is another matter, and as wild bolts of magic explode outwards great blocks of stone drop down from its walls and the ceiling of the city. Quickly making their way there they see what they believe is Iuz fighting a beautiful but severely wounded female drow. Eclavdra lies motionless, but without outer injuries, beneath them.


----------



## Melkor Lord Of ALL! (Jan 15, 2005)

Serpenteye!

Gallador makes a Portal to the Great City, moving with 15 Elite and 2 Epic( not counting PC) of his children.

While his forces try to pacify the servitors, he rides on a Shadow Dragon to face Elistraee, Sword of Kas in his hand, when he sees the battle between her and Iuz, he looks for Eclavdra.


----------



## Knight Otu (Jan 15, 2005)

Chaos. Destruction. Fires.

 Normally, Ashardalon would revel in these events that shook up the Underdark. But not now. Now was not the time for chaos. now was the time for stability. Thus, he sends a number of Elite spellcasters to find (5 elite PL), and if possible, rescue Eclavdra from the chaos, bringing her to Rel Astra.
 If successful, he calls upon all members of the TEC pact, as well as Eilistraee, to temporaily cease all action in the Underdark, and send emissaries to a meeting to resolve the situation - the Drow Resolution.


----------



## Airwhale (Jan 15, 2005)

(OOC: Time is short, sadly, but Ren, Foran (4 epic pls), and 30 elite pls(mostly elves) assist the drow demigod in fighting the wicked one.   Keoghtom(2 epic pls), and 10 elite pls (mostly elves) guard and try to apply Keoghtom's healing balm to Eclavdra.  This second group will join in the fight if Iuz is close enough to the drow queen)

(And another 20 elites are trying to gather the other drow to the great city(mostly human... ginsal forces)


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Jan 15, 2005)

*Iuz's solution.*

OOC: 
Okay ! I edit my actions, before something worse happen, apologises to everyone !

Now I will prove how much tainted with "Book of Exalted Deeds" Iuz truly is.  

Of course it is all nonexistent if Elcavdra recovers instantly ... then Iuz will, saddened to no end, even give back her the Regalia, and show about him pretending Her will not happen, but all orders and actions that Iuz's forces would make, are given for Serpenteye to judge their succes.

IC:
*Demon God gazed distrustingly at Elistaree's healing of Elcavdra, then loudly and heartily cursed. Once, with very acidic voice. Second time, with thoughts running inside his malicious mind. Then he smiled very, very mean this smile was. He assumed form of incapacitated Eclavdra and snapped his ... her fingers. Eclavdra was masked by powerful illusion, wich subtly altered her features. That she might not resemble he older self ... for at least twenty six hours.*

I think ... that I couldn't blame You for disease ravaging my precious ally. And, unfortunately, You seem to be last drow goddes. She would be upset ... feel lucky Elistaree, for lucky You are. If anything happen to Elcavdra ... I will hunt You down. Now ...

*Incubus in general's armor appeared and kneeled before power displayed by Regalia. Swet woice that left Iuz's full lips belonged to Elcavdra, and was filled with her usual malice.*

Demon, His Magnificience orders Your troops to transport all drow from hundred cities of Elcavdor to Great City. War Maidens, company prepared for fighting diseases will move here inmediately and tend My property, as God-Tzar decrees. And ... Sindol, Lord Iuz the Great orders You to squash any opposition and warn servants of Vampire King not to harm my slaves. We, Velsharess Eclavdra the Drow, appreciate His inmediately response to threat that striked Our nation. >hisses<
His Magnificience, orders also that You should proceed with other duties. 

*Sindol smiled cruelly, and bowed courtly to Velsharess, used to unpredictible actions of his Master. And dissapeared. Iuz, still in a shape of Eclavdra standed near Elistaree and hissed to goddes, fury barely contained within sweet voice of Eclavdra.*

Take her to her bedchamber, fool. Your words mean nothing to her, she don't know what they mean ! If You want to comfort her ... let her sleep a rejunevating, dreamless slumber with her plush spider. She needs peace now ... And we should discuss something harmless, after all this mess end. Vecna is certainly laughing loud, ARRRGH !

OOC:
Of course if Dark Maiden have any response for Iuz's bossing around, he would listen. If she spoke "irrationally", he will repeat his request that Eclavdra need sleep to recover. And her toy spider from early childhood. Otherwise, he may grunt agreement or disagreement and anyways move on.

Boring numbers, sorry for such poor joke DM. 
[sblock] 
Sindol and Legion of the Black Death (18 elPls of Teleporting Demons) will bring hapless drow from former hundred cities of Eclavdor to Great City, where 3 elPls of Priesstesses of Iuz, of Suel descend will tend, in ruthless way of military surgeons, their irritiating drow patients. It will be about 1500 6 lvl Clerics, so it should increase percentage of drow recovering. They recived direct orders from Iuz, wia link with deity, and are prepared with all spells they have avaible for strengthening patient's spirits and flesh. Healing magic only of lowest sort (0 lvl). Life is pain, for citizens of Empire.

Later, Serpenteye, Rampage of Iuz will occur ... or rather Pillage of Iuz ? Keep in mind that Sindol will direct mortal part of Legion to this duty, as well as Demons that couldn't freely Teleport. They will gather everything valuable and prepare packages ... and install Gnomish Demolition Charges, so all andamantite and mithral mines that aren't under TEC Pact members Powers or any other Iuz's ally, will be collapsed. Those under Iuz's empire will be taken out as Iuz's rightful property. And Kobolds, Dwarves and Gnomes that are empire's citizens will move to tend them and make them operational as fast as possible.[/sblock]

IC:
*Enraged Iuz departed, and move in the front of all assembled allies and foes, taking his best to pretend Elcavdra as good as it were possible. He smiled to them, with mixture of suffering and joy ...wich was easy to pretend, because of wounds caused by Regalia and looks of suprise written over faces of allies assembled. "Eclavdra" bowed her head to them, slowly, as if every action take her cousiouness effort to perform. And spoke with tired, and slightly exhausted voice ... what make her soft timbre even more enchanting than usual.*

Thank You for coming to aid My nation, Elcavdor is grateful to You. Even such ... difficult conditions won't stop us from doing best efforts to honor Our pact.

*"She" turned to Gallador, and bore Eclavdra's purple eyes in bottomless pits of crimson, that Vampire King's eyes are. "Eclavdra" smiles to him thankfully. He can easily perceive that she is keeping herself upright by sheer willpower alone, for keen scent of the vampire could sense pain wracking her body.*

We thank Your Majesty ... for fastest response to oaths of Our Pact. Compassion displayed by Etarnal Ones for drow who remain mortal is great and I thank You for that.

OOC:
Just in case, Melkor this is almost nice suggestion that Your vampires should keep their fangs in their gums. When it comes to Drow, they could avenge their wounded prides while pacifing rebellious slaves. 

IC:
*"Velsharess" turned towards Al'Akbar and courtises deeper, but shakes almost visibly. It is apparent that this meeting is draining for "her". Iuz's wound started to itch, so it was wery convicing.*

I ... thank You for assistance, Grand Cleric and Sword of Rightousness, my people need all treatment they could need ... And I apologise the rest of My allies assembled ... I must take a nap, I'm a bit ... worn. And I ... thank You all from the bottom of my heart, but must leave. Be My guests ... as long as You see it fitting. Thank You all again ... I'm very grateful.

*And Velsharess quickly walked off. Those with keen sense might spot that "she" barely endured until she passed beyond the closest corner. Then almost collapsed, and lean against the wall to catch a breath before uttering spell of teleportation. To Great City's palace.*

OOC:
Iuz teleports to Palace of Eclavdra and puts on it _Misdirections_, and _False Images_, so all scryers would locate Iuz/"Eclavdra" resting in another room instead of real Eclavdra. Who I presume is under care of Elistaree ... Iuz is poor doctor. Buther Yes, healer ... pathetic. He know how to tie wounds, and given time and torture tools he could even perform simple medical operations but nothing more with uncousiouness victim ... patient.   

You would ask why Iuz does it all ? To save public face of his best friend. But He wouldn't admit it even before himself. Chuckle. 

Serpenteye, I know that many spells could easily detect Iuz's disguise, and anyone knowing Eclavdra well will see trough this farce. But, I doubt that everybody present don't know the consequences of disintegration of Drow rule, in the delicate form of Elcavdra, anarchy and slaughter. Not from vile malice, but from simple fear. And total collapse of Drow nation, wich is now on the brink of selfdestruction.

Acha, and when Eclavdra regain cousiouness, she's tough enough to stand little pain ... 
Iuz will return her her Regalia and told her everything in a lightoned form of great entertainment waiting. And will demand his reply regarding the Aliador elves. he didn't saved her from good heart. 

And what with Iuz's "calming aura" over the Great City ? And Iuz will pacify Yuan-Ti if they don't behave. He's irritiated.


----------



## Serpenteye (Jan 15, 2005)

Guilt Puppy said:
			
		

> _(Serpenteye: To what extent was Elistraee able to quell the slave rebellion? The Brotherhood will send some scouts around the area, as it delivers its message to Elistraee, to try to understand the scale of the rebellion.)_




It's being quelled as you watch, scrying unhindered all over the city. Elistraees forces have almost cleared the center of the city, while the Wolf-God takes control over the vast majority of the rebellious slaves.



			
				Bugbear said:
			
		

> King Rhynnon and through him Greater Nyrond will do whatever they can to help the Mordheil within his lands and will send emessaries (and if neccessary Soldiers) to ensure the well being of the Mordheil of the Great City. This includes the use of druidic and clerical magic to help the Mordheil within Greater Nyrond.
> Rhynnon promised Eclavdra that he would aid her people and Rhynnon keeps his word. Furthermore, having read the most anceint elven histories, some of which dated back to before the sundering of the elven race and the great war, he has suspected that something of this sort may happen. Which would explain why he has been courting Eclavdra's people. The Mordeil are Drow no more, once agian they are Mordeil.
> 
> Rhynnon Himself teleports to the Great City to acertian the wellbeing of Eclavdra and her people. He take with him the Knights of Heirionious(5 Elite PL) and some of the more powerful modrons. They will locate Eclavdra, and contact Elistraee to determine her intent. They will also defend the incapacitated Mordheil from any attacks by their formor slaves and servants. The knights will seek out hostile elements within the great city and neutralize them while the Modrons are set to locating helpless Mordheil and bringing them to a central location which can be better defended.
> ...




You see Iuz striking a hard blow against Elistraee, sending little wet pieces of face flying widely. She still stands, though, and smiles mockingly at Iuz, "Is that all? Iuz the Old, Iuz the Feeble, Iuz the Impotent."

The unlikely coalition is quickly reestabliching order to the city.



			
				Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> *Serpenteye and possibly William/Kalanyr if ruling is accepted:* (Public)
> 
> OOC-I'll assume my post was ignored and that Glu'boise has not teleported to where Eclavdra's forces are.  Should he be able to locate Eclavdra's location via his divinations he will scry upon it and see the current situation, then create a _Sending_ to Al'Akbar and Morwel with Eclavdra's coordinates, the fact that Iuz is now wearing Eclavdra's Regalia of Lordly Might and that Elistraee apparently has healed Eclavdra to some extent.  Glu'boise will not teleport any of his forces, seeing the current situation as currently out of his purview with Eclavdra's regaining of consciousness and possibly free will (if there is ever such a thing, he ponders) but will allow a scrying sensor to remain and watch the situation.  He will step in with his forces should someone comes with the intent to harm Eclavdra.




(Not ignored, but since the situation was different I wanted to give you a chance to reconsider.)



			
				Melkor said:
			
		

> Serpenteye!
> 
> Gallador makes a Portal to the Great City, moving with 15 Elite and 2 Epic( not counting PC) of his children.
> 
> While his forces try to pacify the servitors, he rides on a Shadow Dragon to face Elistraee, Sword of Kas in his hand, when he sees the battle between her and Iuz, he looks for Eclavdra.




The unlikely coalition is quickly bringing order back the the city.

Eclavdra appears to be coming to. She seems uninjured.

--
Edena: Elistraee never got the chance to confort Eclavdra, a minor point but an important one.



			
				Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Chaos. Destruction. Fires.
> 
> Normally, Ashardalon would revel in these events that shook up the Underdark. But not now. Now was not the time for chaos. now was the time for stability. Thus, he sends a number of Elite spellcasters to find (5 elite PL), and if possible, rescue Eclavdra from the chaos, bringing her to Rel Astra.
> If successful, he calls upon all members of the TEC pact, as well as Eilistraee, to temporaily cease all action in the Underdark, and send emissaries to a meeting to resolve the situation - the Drow Resolution.




ooc: I'm going to wait ruling on this before Edena has posted regarding Eclavdra.


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Jan 15, 2005)

> ooc:
> Let it be known that the attention of Deities can be drawn by speaking their names.




OOC: Can't say I hadn't considered that, approaching it as a commonly held superstition which could be exploited to inspire fear... In any case, having Vecna actually show up would be convenient -- it looks bad when rally your people to war over a threat that never actually materializes.

Hm, perhaps I should send emissaries to Polaria, and teach gnomish children there the fun game of _Vecna, Vecna, Goose._

"Storm clouds gather, and a terrible figure takes form within the mush pot..."


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Jan 15, 2005)

Och, boy ... did I make change to Iuz's actions too late ? Bugger ... then forgot the post with peacable resolution. 

If not, then my next post is valid ... starting from the moment that DM give timer on.


----------



## Serpenteye (Jan 15, 2005)

ooc:
I can't really rule on anything regarding the Drow situation, especially rikandur's post above lol: "Plush Spider"), before Edena has had a chance to reply. 

-----

ooc:
I should write something clever about the Devils, but can't really wrap my head around a sufficiently devious and elegant writing-style. In summary, they would, appeal to your fears and insecurities, demonstrate the power of their technology in various ways, speak of how your peoples lives could be improved and be flattering, reasoning, seductive or threatening as the situation required.
They would also tell you some very important truths and lies that would explain your situation better. They will still do that, or someone else will, but for now it's bed time for me. 

Good night


----------



## Serpenteye (Jan 15, 2005)

Rikandur Azebol said:
			
		

> Och, boy ... did I make change to Iuz's actions too late ? Bugger ... then forgot the post with peacable resolution.
> 
> If not, then my next post is valid ... starting from the moment that DM give timer on.




Sorry, just missed that.  It was probably too late anyway, others had already seen the fight. Airwhales forces, at the very least...


----------



## Bugbear (Jan 15, 2005)

serpenteye said:
			
		

> You see Iuz striking a hard blow against Elistraee, sending little wet pieces of face flying widely. She still stands, though, and smiles mockingly at Iuz, "Is that all? Iuz the Old, Iuz the Feeble, Iuz the Impotent."
> 
> The unlikely coalition is quickly reestabliching order to the city.




Rhynnon calls upon the power of his artifacts to magnify his presence.

 "Iuz, you black-hearted fool, stop!! Do you wish to bring the ultimate distruction down upon you?!"


----------



## Melkor Lord Of ALL! (Jan 15, 2005)

Serpenteye, my forces stop their assault on renegade Drow, taking those that were turned into Vampires to Shavarash( did I get a few Elite Pl?) 

Rikandur!

Gallador smiles to Eclavdra/Iuz:

"I see that the situation is getting under control, I hope you will resolve the matter with Wolf God peacefully concerning the slaves, and if Elistraee becomes a problem, she will be crushed by our Pact. I don`t have time to stay here, greater designs await!" - He leaves with his Knights.


----------



## Uvenelei (Jan 15, 2005)

If it's not too late to intervene in Iuz and Elistraee's battle, I will. Informed of what's happening in the underdark, the Tempest deems that Elistraee's presence is an attack on Eclavdra's rightful rulership. He teleports in himself along with 2 ePL (for a total of 6 ePL) and joins Iuz against Elistraee (who said we couldn't play nice?). He will attack Elistraee only, and no one else unless he is attacked (he will defend himself against others if necessary). If Elistraee agrees to leave, the Tempest will allow her to retreat.

Since I'm only attacking Elistraee, it should be noted that any attack on the Tempest will be unprovoked and considered an assassination attempt and an act of war.

edit: of course, if the battle is over, I go back home, slightly disappointed I didn't get to fight anything.


----------



## Melkor Lord Of ALL! (Jan 15, 2005)

Serpenteye!

I am teleporting my 40 Elite Pl( 30 Pl of Undeath- Vampires, Ivid`s minions, 10 Pl of living- Dragons, Duergar elites, and others) and 7 Epic Pl( Gallador with Sword of Kas, most of his Princes) in a surprise strike against Galion Vool and Salitisa!

My forces should be mobile enough to avoid contact with regular troops, they are focusing on Salitisa herself and secondly her 10 Pl of Elites( I assume those are intelligent Undeath).

I try to defeat Salitisa and cast imprisonment on her as quickly as possible! Than I am offering her sentient servants chance to surrender and swear fealty to me.

And after Saliitisa is done with, hundreds of my Necromancers will focus on gaining control over the legions of lesser undeath, which you said are 300 Pl strong, but should be powerless wthout being controlled.

Rikandur, Airwhale, you can still join in the assault!


----------



## Anabstercorian (Jan 15, 2005)

The Triumvirate Rebellious maintains it's offer of Rary's Silver Palace for the meeting on the Drow Resolution proposed by Knight Otu/Ashardalon.

The Triumvirate Rebellious extends it's sovereignty in to the Underdark in the wake of the Drow collapse.  20 Elite PL worth of Seekers move in to the abandoned Drow cities (as in, 20 PL per city) beneath Triumvirate territory and proceed to loot the abandoned cities blind, while contesting with any demonic or vampiric forces who have entered them.


----------



## Melkor Lord Of ALL! (Jan 15, 2005)

Serpenteye!:

I am sending messages to other warlords of Ginebei , focusing my diplomatic efforts on those that meet at least two of three following requirements:

-they have lawful tendencies, or at least not strongly Chaotic and are not complete megalomaniacs, therefore can be reliable to an extent.

- are of average strenght and lower, therefore they can`t hope to conquer this world on their own.

-have emmnity towards Salitisa/Cult of Vecna, or at least are not allied to it.

I am making the following arguments to them:

-for ages the undeath of this world were wasting their great potential in constant and pointless internal squabling, if they agree to follow my lead I will lead them to great destiny, including expansion on other worlds, I emphasize the following benefits:

1. If they join with me, they will be given technology and together our development will be quicker than of any other single power in Greyspace.

2. We would be able to research the glories of 10th level magic rapidly using the world`s resources.

3. They will be governors of territories taken from warlords opposing me, and conquered on other worlds, achieving greater status and power.

4. They can look at Gallador`s Concord to see that I am fair to my vassals and aliies, Duergars and Kua-Toa under my rule have retained their ways, and are achieving greater prosperity.  Vecna on the other hand is insane and unpredictable, and he is returning!


----------



## Kalanyr (Jan 16, 2005)

Morwel looks up in sudden surprise from her place in the court
Impossible!


And then focusing her divine energy she views the place form which the disturbance in the very balance of good and evil has come and looks into the Great City itself. 

Turning to the queen.

"My apologies, your majesty, and to your court I am afraid something unbelievable has occured, perhaps you should send some clerics to the drow embassy ? I think they will be needed. I will return shortly."

And then without another spoken word she is gone in a shimmer of starlight.

For a moment the area brightens as if the stars shine softly overhead and then Morwel appears, Faerinall, and Gwynharwyf by her side, accompanied by a small force of Ghaele and Firre Eladrins. (15 Elite PL, taken in even percentage from where they are stationed and 2 Epic PL and Morwel).

Seeing the conflict between Ellisterae and Iuz (and the Tempest (assuming both of us arrive in time), and Rhynnon's speech, she raises her hand and a brilliant rapier formed of starlight, crackling with positive energy appears in her hand, as she moves to stand by Ellisterae's side.

"The Dark Maiden is known to me, and I will not see her destroyed or harmed any further. Cease these attacks on my ally! She has done no harm here. "

Serpenteye:
The clerics of the Miranda Alliance and the remaining Eladrin there will take care of the drow embassy to the best of their abilities, given their limited access to divine magic. However the eladrin do have many healing spell-like abilities.


----------



## Bugbear (Jan 16, 2005)

With the Arrival of Tempest, Rhynnon gives up his attempt to stop the battle and instead turns his attenton to the semi-concious Eclavdra. Carefully, he lifts her up and teleports her to the safehouse in the heart of the Great City.


----------



## Kalanyr (Jan 16, 2005)

Seeing Rhynnon's departure, Morwel gestures for the Elites that accompanied her to try and protect and heal the drow in the city, since they are unlikely to make a difference in this battle.


----------



## Kalanyr (Jan 16, 2005)

Nippon and Zindia are duly welcomed into the Miranda Pact.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 16, 2005)

With the servitor beings massacred at the hands of the remaining illithid overlords, Yug'rig'noth of the temple of physical power now loomed over Thul and Istigon. Istigon was the first to become aware of the observer, but he was unable to discern what he was seeing. It had the superstructures of an illithid, but its body was not trapped into a shape, it was moving about freely without flesh or muscle.

Thul, in his recent victory over the masses of lesser beings, saw Istigon of the highest house distracted. As Istigon looked above, Thul tried to throw together his most powerful binding ritual. Thul conjured a tiny cube, one that occupied a space so small that it was unobservable to the naked eye. The cube took on additions "sides" as it bended and shaped outward. It reached to the planes of astral, shadow, and ethereal. It then shaped around the bindings, which connect those planes that still could be reached from Oerth, and became a genesis into itself. The cube became a prison, one that could seal any being that lacked the power of a god. The cubes space in the material plane was extended, shaped, and formed so that it could fit the exact mass of Istigon into itself from its space on the material plane, and trap Istigon forever in his own infinite dimension.

Istigon, still distracted by the being above, finally became aware of Thul's psionic device and tried to throw up a barrier around him. All this accomplished when Thul sent the trap into Istigon's body and soul was to cause a colorful explosion of rippling psionic energy as Istigon was sealed into Thul's trap. Thul would laugh with victory for the rest of his existence as he watched his superior slowly be drawn into his own demiplane to be trapped for all eternity, had Thul not suddenly been dropped upon by a monster beyond his expectations.

Yug'rig'noth, having watched the binding ritual and the battle before came down upon Thul'hur'mca in a single instant. He broke the illithid's strength with his massive power and he broke the illithid's mind with only his horrid (even to an illithid) visage. Yug'rig'noth, paralyzing his prey with the touch of the ooze that enveloped his flesh, slowly opened his body and flesh to devour Thul whole. Yug'rig'noth, in his vile form, slowly entrapped the powerful illithid within himself, stealing all of his strength, mind, and pain in one slow meal.

As Thul's personality and abilities were absorbed into Yug, his hunger was shared between them. With an understanding of Thul's binding ritual and Yug's insatiable desire to eat, they set upon the dimensional portal in which Istigon had been sealed. Yug ripped the invisible barriers between dimensions with his incredible strength while still using the powers of the shaper to rip apart the seals, which Thul had only just placed. As their entwined abilities broke the barrier and the writhing mass of tentacles and terror came into the demiplane that had interned Istigon, the imprisoned illithid screamed in terror.

Istigon put up his barriers as the invisible walls crumbled around him. He raised every mental defense he has available, and sent out every domination attempt he could muster. The creature in front of him, however, was far too powerful. Istigon's defenses slowed the creature only a step, and when it was upon him it devoured him as well, absorbing his powers, strengths, and knowledge. Yug'Thul devoured Istigon and became Yug'Thul'Gon, the mass of the three most powerful Illithids on Oerth. Using Thul's power he gave his body a shape, that which would appear to most to be an aberration of three formed illithids. Using Istigon's mind, the three thoughts were given cohesion and rendered into one form capable of three simultaneous or distinct thoughts. Last, using Yug's power their body was given the ability to continue to devour and hunger for all other creatures, and to desire greater and greater power. 

The monster finally turned its thoughts to its missing god again. As the three minds roiled in a bit of ordered chaos, they realized what they must do. Three became one, one which would forever desire to increase its own strength. As the chaos of the world became known to Yug'thul'gon, he sought to gather what remained of the illithid empire, and reinforce it with a show of power to the lesser races which were most nearly related to his now inferrior kin.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Jan 16, 2005)

Back.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Jan 16, 2005)

POSTED BY RIKANDUR

OOC: Iuz heard that ! And figure out why.
And I repeat, again. Only, and only First Maid, entered Aliador borders ! Demons stayed on the border of the Country. They make faces and gestures, that were clearly reckognisable as nothing more than childish bickering by all standards of sane races. Drow probably felt gravely insulted and all, but as long as they under delicate heel of Elcavdra, all they can is to cry to their pillows and whine about unfairness of life. And I doubt thatthey would tell anyone about this "humilation", imagine all drow nation making laugh of them ... Maybe someone accidentally spill the gossip ?

  FROM EDENA

  Ok, the demons remain outside Aliador?  Noted.
  The Guardians watch the demons, but do not interfere with them.  They are, after all, with the ambassador, the First Maid.
  The Guardians, Norns and Nymphs, are unphased by the behavior of the devils.  They have no reaction to it at all.
  The Elves of Aliador, deeper within their realm, do not see the antics of the demons.

  The drow who are humiliated vow revenge at a later time.  (this, of course, occurs before the Withdrawal, and their incapacitation.)
  Eclavdra most certainly does not care if some of her drow are humiliated.  Eclavdra, prior to the Withdrawal, has no capacity to care about anything, in that sense of the word.

  -

  RIKANDUR POSTED

IC:
Ruling Pair's Sanctum, Aliador.
*Elven servant gently disturbed seclusion of Royal Pair.*

My liege, something appeared on the border ... it's horrible beyond words.

*On the border of Aliador a cage of blackened iron appeared, inside is something ... mutilated almost beyond reckognision. Pathes of furry skin torn out by some claws, disfigured limbs with broken bones extending from the flesh. It is one of the demons that were escorting elven emissary of Iuz. And he murmurs, whines from excruciating pain and screams desperately. Horrified elves could see that spikes from the cage are opening new wounds, while power emanating from the cage heal them ... apparently in very painful fashion. Guards could barely reckognize him as one who farted.*

I'm sooorry ! I'm sorryyy !!! I'mmm SORRRYYY ... AGGGH ! I'm sorry. Aaa.

*Elven runes are carved on the back of the creature, writer surely was a violent and aggresive person.*

You should. Light only blinds. Sadness is hipocrisy. You abadoned Your most precious property, for nothing.

  FROM EDENA

  The Guardians, Norns and Nymphs, are the ones who see this.
  They aren't happy about it, but because doing something about it would be a direct interference with Iuz, and possibly cause trouble and even war, they still their hands.
  The Lord and Lady also, after seeing this spectacle, do nothing.
  The Elves of Aliador do not see the spectacle of the tortured demon.

  -

Yes, they are hipocrites. And even toy that You send Us didn't understand them well. Big are chances that they will betray their ... honor, and attack Me ?
  And, Eclavdra ... my favorite maiden, You were slighty wrong. She's weak and submissive beyond all training that she recived. Wich slave gazes at it's master with bare devotion ? Without even slightest hint of normal emotions ? I let her go as she pleases ... and she stayed ! it scared even me ...

  FROM EDENA

  Since this happened prior to the Withdrawal, Eclavdra answers thusly:

  Elves are unwise, but we will enlighten them.  Hopefully.  Before the worlds' reality destroys them.
  You and I, Iuz.  We will bring wisdom to the elves.
  My gift to you displeases you?  Perhaps I should send another?  I will be happy to wreak vengeance upon her for failing you, your Majesty.
  She stayed with you because I trained her in obedience.  She knows full well the fate which awaits disloyalty.

  RIKANDUR POSTED

*Asked Iuz with irony while spelling the word honor, and Eclavdra noticed him almost invisible in shadows. Realisation that he just gave in her hands fate of one elven nation was a pleasant aftershock. And that Iuz didn't understand elf-toy ... was very, very funny. He will never understand women.*

  FROM EDENA

  Again, as this is prior to the Withdrawal, Eclavdra is amused - and has long been amused - at Iuzs' way with women.  But she doesn't say anything.  She simply takes dark delight in watching Iuz try to deal with the feminine sex.
  Eclavdra is very happy to know of the secret of Aliador!  Obviously.  And she intends to take advantage of that knowledge.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Jan 16, 2005)

PAXUS POSTED

The Wolf God will, of course, move as swiftly as possible to consolidate this torrent of new worshippers, while preventing them from provoking a war with those that used to be drow. The methods such a task requires are certainly brutal, killing many of those who were once servants of the drow, but brutality is a task with which the Wolf God has long familiarity. Fortunately, these servitors are accustomed to drow sadism, and many find the Wolf God's rational, predictable tyranny to be a far more comfortable alternative than either their previous slavery or the uncertainty of independence, especially in the absence of their own gods.

OOC: I imagine such a pacification project is best handled through the infiltration rules?

  FROM EDENA:

  Serpenteye must rule on this.  I have relinquished control of these humanoids.
  What they do is now in the DMs' hands.
  Personally, I'm guessing many go over to you, Paxus, but that's just a guess.

  -

  MELKOR POSTED:

Edena! Serpenteye!

My Nosferatu are teleporting across the Drow cities of Underdark, looking for those Drow that denied Eclavdra. They have a cure for what`s happening- the gift of Vampirism!

  FROM EDENA

  Since Serpenteye has allowed that the Withdrawal is happening, the drow in the 99 abandoned cities are in NO position to offer ANY resistance to what Melkors' forces are doing, anymore than they can offer resistance to the Rampage of Iuz (for those who do not remember, Rikandur specifically stated his minions swept through the cities, taking treasure, killing some drow, and inviting others to join Iuz.)
  If other powers wish to do something about this, it is up to you.
  If NOTHING is done to stop Melkor and Iuz, a race of SUPER EVIL drow will be created.  They will be as evil as Vecna himself.  Of course, with vampiric powers, they'll have might to match their evil.
  Eclavdra takes NO position on the matter, as it concerns the TEC Pact.  Eclavdra is in no position to, since she is incapacitated by the Withdrawal.  But the evil Eclavdra, would have said:  go ahead and take the rubbish, and do as you please with them.

  Remember that I am going through your posts one by one, folks, and responding as I read them.  I haven't read the latest posts you've put on the boards.
  So bear with me:  I'm writing out my responses in response to each of your posts as I get to them.  And I've got 4 pages to go through.

  Yours Sincerely
  Edena_of_Neith


----------



## William Ronald (Jan 16, 2005)

*The hand of friendship ....(again)*

(OOC: Serpenteye, my actions are essentially the same as earlier. Trying to diffuse the conflict.)

Al'Akbar, tired of waiting for the devils, goes to the aid of the drow in the Malkuvah Baklunim. His clergy and those of the remaining Baklunish pantheon, such as Azor'alq, attend to the dark elves. 

As he sense the presence of the avatar of Ellistrae, he smiles and realizes what she is doing.
"I thought the drow could change, but that Eclavdra would not. In the absence of the hatred and evil of the Queen of Spiders, the drow could not cope. So, they have collapsed and someone who truly loves them stands with them in their hour of greatest need. Now, I have a promise to keep to the Mordheil and to Eclavdra. However, I am keeping it under conditions I had not imagined." The demigod gathers a small force of celestials and djinn with Daoud by his side.

A bright light fills the cavern as Al'Akbar appears with a throng of celestials and djinn. (10 elite PL accompany Al'Akbar)

"I swore to  Vesharess Eclavdra that if her people were overcome and threatened with annihilation, I would aid her.  Also, I swore to aid her against the Whispered One. Ellistrae has aided me in the past. The Whispered One comes. I suggest that all prepare for the struggle to come!  I believe that many have come here to ensure that the strength of Vesharess Eclavdra and her people will be with Oerth in the struggle to come.  As well as to honor our respective commitments."

Daoud and a strike force of celestials search for Eclavdra. They check the place where Al'Akbar secretly meet with Eclavdra and the great city. (Daoud and 2 Elite PL.)


"Lord Gallador, Emperor Iuz, the Tempest, Queen Ellistrae, Queen Morwel, let us cease fighting. The Whispered One comes soon.  Indeed, it may be that he is coming sooner than we thought.  Shall we cease all conflict here to fight our true foe, one who would see all of us destroyed? It is said that only a fool fights in a burning house.  I do not see any fools here, only those devoted to their respective people and principles.  We will need all the strenght that we can bring to bear against our common foe.  I believe that we can all agree that Eclavdra and her people have a role to play in the coming conflict."

Al'Akbar will try to prevent further fighting.  

(OOC: Al'Akbar's ambassadors in Aerdy no doubt hear the speech and report it to him. Not a slam against Knight Otu or his faction. )

Al'Akbar, and if Ellistrae is willing, leaves with the Baklunish forces travelling with King Seth Rhynnon. 

In the city of Ekbir, Caliph Xargun announces that Nippon, Aliador, the Theocracy of the Pale, and the Miranda Alliance have been admitted into the Treaty of the Ataphad Isles.  (OOC: I initially called it the Araphad Isles, confusing a Greyhawk name with a real life Persian dynasty.)


----------



## William Ronald (Jan 16, 2005)

The forces of the Baklunish Empire collect the helpless drow underneath their lands and take gates to the surface, where it is bright daylight.

The Baklunish Empire makes the governments with which it maintains diplomatic relations, such as the Empire of Lynn, the Miranda Alliance, Orcreich and the Khanates, of what is transpiring under their lands, offering to help if requested.


----------



## Anabstercorian (Jan 16, 2005)

Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> Remember that I am going through your posts one by one, folks, and responding as I read them.  I haven't read the latest posts you've put on the boards.
> So bear with me:  I'm writing out my responses in response to each of your posts as I get to them.  And I've got 4 pages to go through.
> 
> Yours Sincerely
> Edena_of_Neith




I look forward to your responses, and will watch closely.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Jan 16, 2005)

BUGBEAR POSTED:

King Rhynnon and through him Greater Nyrond will do whatever they can to help the Mordheil within his lands and will send emessaries (and if neccessary Soldiers) to ensure the well being of the Mordheil of the Great City. Rhynnon promised Eclavdra that he would aid her people and Rhynnon keeps his word. Furthermore, having read the most anceint elven histories, some of which dated back to before the sundering of the elven race and the great war, he has suspected that something of this sort may happen. Which would explain why he has been courting Eclavdra's people. The Mordeil are Drow no more, once agian they are Mordeil.

  FROM EDENA:

  About half the drow delegation in Nyrond dies.
  The other half remain deathly ill through Turn 1, before recovering and turning into good drow (Mordeil.)

  And, the forces of Nyrond, come to the Great City under construction.
  Please note the Great City is directly under the Yuan-Ti capital city of the Yuan-Ti Empire, in southern Hempmonaland.
  The Great City is not shielded from scrying, so there shouldn't be a problem with Epic and Elite Forces teleporting in.

  -

  POSTED BY BUGBEAR TO MELKOR


Melkor, I suggest that you steer clear of the great city, as attempts to convert the Mordheil there into vampire spawn would be considered an attack on a fellow member, and thus a Violation of the TEC Pact. A violation which would ensure your destruction.

Edit: The fact that you are embracing those who choose to stay behind is a questionable act which could be construed as an attack. But unfortunately, Nyrond lacks the resources to police all the former Mordheil enclaves, so there is little that can be done about it at this time.

  FROM EDENA

  The Yuan-Ti Empire (my power) has nothing to say on the matter.
  They are concerned with collective security, and do not wish to see the TEC Pact fall apart.
  They believe that the TEC Pact members will figure out a way out of the trouble, without fighting ... or, at least, they hope so.
  They couldn't give a whit about the drow.  But they are concerned for their own skins.  If the TEC Pact falls apart, what remains to protect them?

  -

  POSTED BY KNIGHT OTU

Great care is taken that the Drow currently in Aerdi do not die. A number of professionals is sent to other places where the drow are suffering and where they are welcome. No healing magic is used, because frankly, without the gods, only bards have healing magic. Mundane skills are used, from herbalism and alchemy to soul-doctoring. Any skilled observer may recognize that those aiding the drow are not very enthusiastic about doing so. Still, they do their best, following Overking Jahren's speech about "no traditional foes".

  FROM EDENA

  An important point here:  they are not enthusiastic, and Aerdi is an evil leaning power.
  More than half the drow delegation in Aerdi dies.
  But those that remain, do not Withdrawl.  They turn into the horrific, insanely evil drow (so evil they make the old drow look like elves in comparison) that I said was a possibility.  This takes all of Turn 1 to happen.

  -

  POSTED BY MELKOR

Edena of Neith!
A gate opens near the Great City.
From it, Galllador himself emerges, ridng a Shadow Dragon, Sword of Kas in his hand, radiating a terrible and grear Power, some of his most powerful children on the side of their Lord, the sphere of unholy Darkness surrounding them, blocking the light of accursed sun.
Gallador rides to face Elistraee, angry and shocked.

"What are you doing to the Drow, my allies!? Where is Eclavdra?! The Greater Gods have left, you should have fled with them! I do not fear pathetic Godlings as you, not with the power of Sword of Kas on my side, the age of false Divinity on Oerth has ended. and you are nothing less than frivolious whore to me!"

Meanwhile, Shadow Prince Allator is looking for Eclavdra, using his great powers to sneak past Elistraee`s forces.

  FROM EDENA

  Eclavdras' exact location is protected from scrying by spells and her artifacts.
  However, it is possible she could be found by old fashioned searches.
  It would take a while to do this, of course, and I do not know how long Gallador and his forces have.

  Serpenteye has not ruled that Eilistraee is under my control:  therefore, I cannot speak for her.
  I'm guessing that she isn't going to be nice to Gallador, as Eilistraee is something of a militant demipower in her own way, and in any case she is trying to protect the drow, and help them convert to the Light, and here is Lord Gallador who wants to make them all into vampires.
  But Serpenteye must rule on this.  What Eilistraee does, is up to him.  (Assuming she is even there.  I haven't read the later posts in this thread, remember.  I'm reacting to the input I have at the moment.  I don't know what has been said on pages 3, 4, 5, and 6.)

  The Yuan-Ti Empire (my power) does NOT know that Gallador has appeared.
  Once they find out, they state that this is a matter for the TEC Pact members to decide on, and that THEY are staying OUT of this.
  After all, they have enough on their hands without getting into the drow brawl they see emerging as of Melkors' post.

  Aliador, of course, does not respond.  It cannot.  It is Thomas' power, and I'm merely subbing for him.
  It would be a Conflict of Interest thus, for Aliador to interfere or make statements.
  So all of Thomas' nations (Aliador, Celene, the Lendores, and the Yeomanry) are silent.

  -

  POSTED BY ANABSTERCORIAN

Sadly, the magicians and healers of the Greyhawk Isthmus can do little or nothing for the drow in their care. What divine healing they do have is not granted any longer, much to their woe and to the suffering of the wealthy, and the great wizards of the Greyhawk City-States will not expend their Wishes to save a paltry few. Though they are restrained in their raving and soothed in their fever, it is not likely that a significant fraction will survive these wracking pangs of addiction.
  However, those drow who fall in to the grasp of Eli's succubi minions (perhaps 25% of those who land in the Triumvirate's territory) will be treated with evil arcane magic, daemonic power, to attempt to assuage their withdrawl pains, as methadone to a junkie.


  FROM EDENA

  Nearly all the untreated drow delegates die.
  Of those 25% treated by the succubi, most survive ... and instead of Withdrawing they turn into the monstrously evil drow I commented was a possibility.
  This takes all of Turn 1 to happen, unless Serpenteye rules otherwise.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jan 16, 2005)

William Ronald said:
			
		

> Al'Akbar, tired of waiting for the devils, goes to the aid of the drow in the Malkuvah Baklunim. His clergy and those of the remaining Baklunish pantheon, such as Azor'alq, attend to the dark elves.
> 
> The demigod gathers a small force of celestials and djinn with Daoud by his side.
> 
> ...




Wherever Al'Akbar goes, the Wolf God's ambassador follows him; not intervening, not speaking unless spoken to, merely observing and waiting.  Her master has commanded that she speak with the god-king of the Baklunish, and so she will do.


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Jan 16, 2005)

Serpenteye said:
			
		

> Sorry, just missed that.  It was probably too late anyway, others had already seen the fight. Airwhales forces, at the very least...




OOC:
No problem, I were mistaken that You "disabled" all our actions and thought of fresh "start". Sorry for panicking everybody and mess made with this unfortunate Post. But keep in mind that Iuz's orders were true and Legion transports obedient Drow to Great City. And they avoid confrontation with any Powers from above. If such is their wish, let them manage all this in their way. Demons will even cheer to "allies". If they won't attack them. 

Iuz's 3 elPLs of War Maidens will come to help drow allies of Iuz. As I had written in yesterday post.  Everything except "Show of Iuz pretending to be Eclavdra" will be done.
Ouch ... and Iuz had probably gained bad fame as woman beater. 

Iuz's actions towards "traitorous" Elistaree don't change. He will attack her, until she surrender or he beats her uncousiouness. Then He spits a _Miracle_ to rob Drow Goddes of her Power and give it to him. More pleasant option than eating her alive, I think.

Kalanyr, Morwel will violate and betray TEC Pact if she harm Iuz. 

IC:
*Iuz gazed at insignificant kingling, Rhynnon, and ignored him completly while seeing that he departed. And grinned trough bloodied lips to Morwel of the Court of Stars. And shouted, directing it to Paragon ... while still fighting with Drow Goddes. And defending from unexpected assaults from her. Or anyone else.*

Of course ... it is how much word of so called "good" and "honorable" creature is worth. And Drow will choose on their own their future ! No drow goddes interfering in their fate ! My allies, who I like, could alvays count on Me ! And I don't like You, frivolous and painted mockery of woman ! No god or goddes will poison Eclavdra's Drow anymore. As I offered peace to Aliador and Drow didn't betrayed me in the past. Step aside or betray Our Pact, Morwel, the enbodiment of elf's weakness ! I will defend Eclavdra from any threat ! I treasure her wery much !!!

OOC:
If dropped beyond 1 epPL Iuz will cease attacking Elistaree, if she is operational still, and concentrate on defending his sorry buttocks. He will not direct any attack on Morwel or Tempest.

IC:
*Iuz laughtered while hearing lullaby of the Drow Goddes. And smiled vickedly between thrusts ... Power stopped exploding from him, instead it emanates in sickening waves ... harmless to those who aren't at their center. Black skin of Elistaree ashened under his assault. And everybody could clearly see that Wicked One is gaining upper hand in the deific duel. Sudden entrance of barbaric warrior and his entourage raised hiss of hateful respect from Iuz's bloodied lips.*

Tempest ... Ha ! Will You help me to free Black Elves from the legacy of Llolth ? 

*He ended while spittin out spell that summoned globe of protective force around Eclavdra. And then he reneved his attacks on Elistaree. While speaking softly and disarmingly to her.*

Talking big ... It's all You are capable of ? And You might not noticed that ... I'm old man. And drow female couldn't best male ? A weak and old human ? Surrender and Your slaves will be spared. You too, for I'm soft hearted, harmless old man.

Galion Vool
*Just as Gallador's forces arrived under the black skies of this dead world, mighty Vampire King noticed army, roghly quarter of his host, awaiting under black banner of Iuz. Group of young wizards and Iuz's delightful new priesstesses riding black unicorns is awaiting, grouped around single figure. apparently unarmed girl of seventeen years old. If she would ever smile, she might be even preety with her body wrapped in scarlet cloak and no weapon visible. It seem that they were praying. Priesstesses were chanting and marking with blood over their forheads assembled Ogres, Hill Giants and Trolls. These monsters were muttering prayers to Iuz, no ... Giants were praying aslo to, apparently, wolf totem. Drelzna, after all praying was done stepped in front of her army and raised hand, gathering attention. Her voice, hard as steel, was hearable clearly in every corner.*

Today, we will strike against our enemy ! Cowardly Lich will suffer unimaginable tortures ! Their spilled blood will satiate thirst of Iuz ! Their skulls will serve for the Throne of Skulls ! Glory shall be ours !

*Assembled crowd, those who were able of speech, repeated warcry with enthusiasm, joined by beasts and monsters with their unholy shierks, growls and roars. Young Suel maiden mounted impressively bloated Abyssal Drake and flied towards vampiric hosts, while all her army assembled in fighting formation. Ready to strike.*

King Gallador, may blessing of Iuz fell upon You. I am as He promised. Let's start.

*Blade of pure blackness appeared in her hand, looking like shard of void in the shape of sword.*

OOC:
Iuz is going as far as to shield Elcavdra with his own body if needed. If ... she isn't evacuated prior to this, of course. 

Melkor, I hate to remind You but I send army to Your side, don't You remember ?


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Jan 16, 2005)

(Mind you all, I have only read to the beginning of page 3 here.  I believe Serpenteye has oked the Withdrawal, so I am responding thusly.  But I do not yet know what bedlam went on in pages 4, 5, and 6, nor am I sure of Serpenteyes' rulings on a number of things.  I'm simply posting as I can here.)

  POSTED BY AIRWHALE

(OOC: IC post coming later. The forces under my control divert what they are doing, both to protect the elves, and to telaport all drow refugees to the great city... This movement is driven by the Grayspace parts of the elvish imperial navy, and is supported by the rest of the faction. They will only leave to perform their convoy and other actions once they are convincecd that the drow are in safe hands.)

  FROM EDENA

  Ok, if this is the case, then we have the following happening as of Airwhales' post:

  - Rikandur is having the Rampage of Iuz, through the 99 drow cities (taking stuff, killing some drow, inviting the rest to join Iuz.)
  - Melkor is sending his vampires to the 99 drow cities to help the stricken drow, to become vampires ... if he succeeds and Serpenteye allows it, we might have a race of superpowerful, superevil vampiric drow.
  - Airwhale is teleporting units from the Elven Imperial Navy of Greyspace to the 99 cities to rescue the stricken drow, and send them to the Great City under construction (where most of the drow are.)

  The Elves of Aliador are very grateful for any help the Elven Imperial Navy can give them, and they ask if some of their children can be taken to the safety of Ginsel.
  Beset Celene and the Lendores are just happy to have ANY help, from ANYWHERE, especially if that help is from elves.  They cheer as the Spelljammers appear in their skies.

  -

  POSTED BY WILLIAM

The hand of friendship

Al'Akbar, tired of waiting for the devils, goes to the aid of the drow in the Malkuvah Baklunim. His clergy and those of the remaining Baklunish pantheon, such as Azor'alq, attend to the dark elves.
  As he sense the presence of the avatar of Ellistrae, he smiles and realizes what she is doing.
"I thought the drow could change, but that Eclavdra would not. In the absence of the hatred and evil of the Queen of Spiders, the drow could not cope. So, they have collapsed and someone who truly loves them stands with them in their hour of greatest need. Now, I have a promise to keep to the Mordheil and to Eclavdra. However, I am keeping it under conditions I had not imagined." The demigod gathers a small force of celestials and djinn with Daoud by his side.

  FROM EDENA

  Most of the drow delegation to the Baklunish Empire survive through the Withdrawal and become good, because of the aid of Al'Akbar, a lawful good demipower.
  Now, as of this post, William is stating he is sending Al'Akbar and a contigent to the Great City under construction, where most of the drow are.
  Since the Great City is not shielded from scrying, he shouldn't have a problem getting there.

  POSTED BY WILLIAM

A bright light fills the cavern as Al'Akbar appears with a throng of celestials and djinn.

"I swore to Eclavdra that if her people were overcome and threatened with annihilation, I would aid her. This is not a matter for you, Lord Gallador! Furthermore, Ellistrae has aided me in the past. The Whispered One comes. I suggest you prepare for that struggle for the Sword of Kas no doubt hungers for the ultimate foe of Kas. I suggest that you go now!"

Daoud and a strike force of celestials search for Eclavdra. They check the place where Al'Akbar secretly meet with Eclavdra and the great city.

  FROM EDENA

  Ok, as of that post, there were two powers within the Great City that I can safely confirm:  

  Melkors' Gallador and his force.
  Williams' Al'Akbar and his force.
  And, of course, a million stricken drow, unable to react one way or another.

  Eclavdra is hidden by magic and her artifacts.  Even Al'Akbar cannot find her through scrying.
  Again, a conventional search, using manpower, might work.
  But that will take time.  And I'm guessing Gallador is the most pressing issue at hand.

  -

  BUGBEAR POSTED:

When Rhynnon learns that Gallador and his minions have appeared near the great city (from the small group he sent to check on the great city and it's inhabitants), He teleports to the Great City to find Eclavdra and ensure that she is safe. He takes with him a selection of the knights of Herionious (5ePL)and some of the more powerful Modrons who seemed to have joined him (more on the Modrons latter) to secure the city.
  He orders his armies to mobilize and prepare for action, and sends messengers to the other TEC pact members warning them that Gallador may have betrayed the Pact by attacking the great city.

  FROM EDENA:

  Ok, as of this post I can safely say that three powers are at hand in the Great City:

  Gallador of the Vampiric Concord and his force.
  Al'Akbar of the Baklunish and his force.
  King Rhynnon of Greater Nyrond and his force.

  -

  POSTED BY SOLLIR

The Arch-Merchant Glu'boise receives a sending from Al'Akbar, seeking the mercane's aid ... (post continues for a long ways)

  FROM EDENA

  Eclavdra is protected by magic and her Regalia of Lordly Might, so her exact position cannot be scried.
  She did this as a way of protecting herself from assassination.
  She will have to be located through searches, or magical forces greater than the Regalia.

  I cannot speak for Eilistraee, assuming she is there.  Not until I read the later posts:  if Serpenteye has ruled I control Eilistraee (which I doubt is the case) I'll return to this post, and have her respond.
  Otherwise, assuming Eilistraee is there, Serpenteye has control of her, and you'll have to talk to him, Sollir.
  Sorry about the confusion on this matter.  I hope we can get it straightened up as soon as possible.

  -

  POSTED BY KALANYR

Morwel looks up in sudden surprise from her place.
Impossible!

  FROM EDENA

  (chuckles)  And yet, it is happening.  The drow are turning good.  

  FROM KALANYR

  And then focusing her divine energy she views the place form which the disturbance in the very balance of good and evil has come and looks into the Great City itself. And then without a spoken word she is gone in a shimmer of starlight.

  FROM EDENA

  And she would see the following, as of this post:

  A million stricken drow.
  Gallador and his forces.
  Al'Akbar and his forces.
  King Rhynnon and his forces.
  All are in the Great City.
  I'm guessing quite a search is on for Eclavdra, at this point.

  FROM KALANYR


For a moment the area brightens as if the stars shine softly overhead and then Morwel appears, Faerinall, and Gwynharwyf by her side, accompanied by a small force of Ghaele and Firre Eladrins. (15 Elite PL, taken in even percentage from where they are stationed and 2 Epic PL and Morwel)

She stares up at Gallador, and draws her divine power around her, even as she gathers her impressive arcane energies.
"You are given a single opportunity to leave this place Gallador, your presence here violates the spirit of the TEC and I will not hesitate to destroy you utterly."

  FROM EDENA

  Ok, as of now, we have four powers debating the fate of the drow:

  Gallador the Lord of the Vampiric Concord
  Al'Akbar, Good Demipower of the Baklunish
  King Rhynnon, Neutral King of Greater Nyrond
  Morwel, Queen of the Eladrin (I believe)

  POSTED BY KALANYR

  Serpenteye:
The clerics of the Miranda Alliance and the remaining Eladrin there will take care of the drow embassy to the best of their abilities, given their limited access to divine magic. However the eladrin do have many healing spell-like abilities.

  FROM EDENA

  Most of the elves in Miranda survive, because they are being aided directly by elves.
  These drow will become good drow.
  Unless Serpenteye rules otherwise, this takes all of Turn 1.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jan 16, 2005)

*Serpenteye (Private):*

[sblock]Concerning the encounter with Elistraee, Morwel, Tempest, and Iuz.  Should Iuz attack and Morwel goes into conflict following their first strike, then Glu'boise will immediately intervene and both the Ring of Gaxx and the Ring of Cirrus suddenly appear on two of Morwel's fingers.  Should that not be possible, Glu'boise will personally appear and focus all his attacks with Morwel on Iuz, seeking to imprison him if they succeed.  15 PL of Elite forces will be sent should the Tempest attack Glu'boise as well if option 2 is taken.  Also worth noting is that the Regalia is only worth 1 epPL I believe by the post on the 2nd page of the OOC thread.

Edit-addendum, Glu'boise will assist Morwel either via artifacts or personally even if Morwel aggresses as long as she states a plausible reason for doing so.[/sblock]

*Public:*

The Mercane controlling the Empire of Lynn site common laws within Crystal Spheres that a territory on the surface of a planet typically owns everything beneath it, assuming it is not previously owned by anybody.  Due to the absence of the Drow, the Empire of Lynn claim all treasures that lie in the Underdark beneath its borders.  A troop of 10 Elite PL will loot all Drow cities underneath it as well as Drow cities underneath land not claimed by any one power, afterwards attempting to seal the tunnels leading out of the continent and leading underneath the Empire of Lynn.

Edit-They will also place all Drow suffering from Withdrawal under a _Sequester_ spell and bring them under the Empire of Lynn's care.


----------



## William Ronald (Jan 16, 2005)

The Baklunish Empire, in addition to collecting the drow beneath its lands, collects unconscious drow for the member nations of the Treaty of Ekbir and the Treay of the Ataphad Isles, assisting those nations as much as possible.  (These nations, include Orcreich and the Khanates, the Miranda Alliance, and the Empire of Lynn. Unless those powers have objections, this occurs.)

Also, I would suggest that those powers who have not yet posted yet on this issue (Azmodean, Uvenelei, and those players who are absent this turn) not have drow collected from them until they can respond.

Additionally, I picked up Dungeon Magazine 119, the February issue. Like the January issue, it has one part of a four part poster map of the Flanaess.  I suggest that everyone pick it up -- especially if you have territory in the Flanaess.

Paxus:  I will respond to your post later in the day. I want to give your amabassador time to present her case.

Rikandur:  I think that the fight with Ellistrae is over. If you continue to fight, you may end up provoking Morwel and other allies of Ellistrae.  The Whispered One is coming.  Also, Serpenteye did rule on what happened in your fight with Ellistrae.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jan 16, 2005)

> EDENA POSTED:
> Eclavdra is protected by magic and her Regalia of Lordly Might, so her exact position cannot be scried.
> She did this as a way of protecting herself from assassination.
> She will have to be located through searches, or magical forces greater than the Regalia.




FROM SOLLIR:

Glu'boise is a specialized Diviner as well as a Loremaster of 35 levels.  If he cannot directly detect Eclavdra's position (which he should, seeing as he is 2 epPL and the Regalia is 1) he has the experience to instead divine minute deals about her location, spread out so complex that a single protection spell cast on a person couldn't prevent it.  A normal person wouldn't be able to use these clues to find Eclavdra without more actual searching, but Glu'boise's massive intellect combined with experience and knowledge would allow him to piece all the information together, at least enough to find Eclavdra's whereabouts to a radius of 10 meters.  Epic level characters can do crazy things   Of course, this is all under SE's purview, but this is my counter-interpretation for yours ^_^


----------



## Kalanyr (Jan 16, 2005)

Morwel shrugs

"I am honouring the TEC pact, you have stolen Eclavdra's possessions and this is an attack on her. I am merely fulfilling my obligation, indeed I am giving you a benefit in giving you the opportunity to flee. You also violated the TEC by failing to inform other powers of Eclavdra's sickness despite this being clearly laid out in the TEC. Back down or be defeated, and possibly killed. "

If Iuz continues his assault on Ellisterae Morwel will attack Iuz. However she will attempt not to kill Iuz, merely to incapacitate and then _Imprison_ him.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Jan 16, 2005)

POSTED BY AIRWHALE

 ... And so it was?. All mobile forces of Ginsel and the Grayspace Imperial Navy teleported to the great city. Once they found that Edina and the city were secure, they teleported to the former cities of the drow and the underdark of the moon, to bring the elves their to the main city.

  Ok, this would mean that:

  In the 99 abandoned drow cities, we have:

  Rikandurs' forces.
  Melkors' forces.
  Airwhales' forces.

  In the Great City, we have:

  Gallador and his forces (Melkor)
  Al'Akbar and his forces (William)
  King Rhynnon and his forces (Bugbear)
  Queen Morwel and her forces (Kalanyr)
  The entire (teleportable) forces of Ginsel and the Elven Imperial Navy of Greyspace (Airwhale)

  And over a million stricken drow.  And obviously, they are not ok.  They are dying.
  Eclavdra remains hidden from magical scrying, as noted.  And she, too, is dying.

  -

  POSTED BY PAXUS:

The Wolf God sends no armies, no tremendous forces of his servants, to interfere in these events. Only one woman, plainly if richly dressed, with the long sleeves of her gown concealing her backwards hands, strictly to observe.

  FROM EDENA

  I'm assuming this observer was sent to the Great City ...

  -

  POSTED BY SOLLIR

  Serpenteye: about the Drow Embassy, the Empire of Lynn will Sequester the drow into temporary, unchanging stasis until a proper method of treatment can be discovered.

  FROM EDENA

  There are over a million stricken drow, Sollir.
  Also, there are a number of powers now standing in a face off in the Great City.
  Sequester of the drow may or may not be possible.  I do not know.

  The treatment ... there is a specific treatment for the Withdrawal that works very well.
  Exposure to elves and elven medicine, and to strongly good aligned beings and Outsiders.

  -

  POSTED BY RIKANDUR

Iuz's shock.
OOC:
Since Iuz was present near the Velsharess ... delivering his doubts regarding the Aliador elves, could I assume that he is near when disaster strikes her ? I will do.

Edena, I disagree that Drow were all evil just because of Llolth. Evil springs from the heart.
But that is just my thought and You are free to do as You will. Keep in mind that Black Elves from Empire suffered not from this "withdrawal" they are all rejected by Drow society, by atrocities or heresy, or "weakness" of spirit ... from Drow perspective. In Empire, they can live as they please and only guard their backs from other Citizens. It is C-E country.

  FROM EDENA

  Iuz has a chance to garner himself a force of extremely evil drow here, who would be loyal to him and not to Eclavdra.
  But he must help them resist the Withdrawal, and shove back the encroaching Light.
  Iuz is an evil demipower, so he could do that ...

  Eclavdra was in the Great City when the Withdrawal first struck.
  The Withdrawal is sudden, but not so sudden that Eclavdra is not first annoyed, then just simply sick, so she can talk to Iuz during the early stages of the Withdrawal, and she is with him when the below happens.

  RIKANDUR POSTED:

  IC:
*Iuz gazed at Drow Priesstess, suprised that she didn't noticed him. And then he saw that her beatiful skin is drowned in sweat, and fever is burning in her once cruelly beautiful eyes.*
  Eclavdra ? I didn't do it ... I know this smell. Elistaree, You crazy , what have You done in the name of all that's good and pure ?!
  *Cold glance fell on trembling Velsharess, and Iuz grabbed Regalia of Lordly Might. And with smile full of delight wore them. And admired how well they look on him, in one of Eclavdra's mirrors.*
  I don't know why I liked You so much. But I will help You anyway. You owe me more than just those pathetic trinkets.
  OOC: I'm sorry Edena, but Iuz would kill for such opportunity. We could think a way of restoring it to Elcavdra if she would like to. he still likes her.

  FROM EDENA

  Eclavdra was expecting an attempt to take the Regalia from her by force.  She had contingency spells up to prevent this from happening.
  When Iuz reaches out to snatch the Regalia, blinding and furious power erupts, slamming into Iuz and driving him momentarily back.
  This gives Eclavdra time, and the contigency alerts her to the treasonous act:  she teleports out before Iuz is given a second chance at such thievery.
  I realize this is going to make Iuz real, real mad.    But, Eclavdra was always a scheming brat of a girl.  (grins)  You didn't think she would be robbed that easily, did you?

  Now, Iuz could always go down to the Great City, search and find Eclavdra, and visit vengeance on her.  But, of course, there are all those other people there already ...

  RIKANDUR POSTED:

IC:
*Iuz deific aura exploded from him, magnified by Regalia tenfold, until the whole Great City was enshrouded in thin layer of evil power. Not enough to save the drow from their withdrawal, but enough to save them from physical symptoms. Battle for their minds they have to won alone. Iuz appeared before Elistaree, terrible power and wrath emanating from him, when his booming voice echoed trough whole city. So every drow, vampire and other living being could hear it and understand words spoken in their native language.*
  You pushed too much, Drow. Your spite for Your mother know no ends ! Even I'm not that vile. You are repulsive ... where is all that goddnes ? To kill children of Llolth when they started living on their own. For that I despise You.
  And You must pay for attacking one of my allies from TEC Pact. I will honor my word, as I alvays were.
  DIE !
  *And Iuz striked at Elistaree, with all fury of enraged demon. Regalia of Lordly Might tenfolding its terrible power. In meantime with Lord Gallador quiet mental voice of his little daughter contacted.*
  Papa, what will You do if Grandpa Iuz loose ?
  OOC:Iuz attacks Elistaree, if he wins he devours her Divinity leaving only pathetic good hearted Drow maiden behind. He wil even tie her wounds, so she wouldn't die.
If he is attacked by one of His allies: Al'Akbar, shame on You. Elistaree isn't member of TEC Pact. Iuz will withdraw if Al'Akbar attacks him, screaming of traitors. All drow who will stand in his way, he will ignore completly. So they should be wary or he might squash them accidentally.
  If Iuz loses, and he fights to the death, it is end of Iuz. But not the end of Empire. Unfortunately he isn't prepared and acts hastily, flowing with the wave, so I will say. Gallador might try to knock Iuz uncousiouness, when he will be weakened enough by Elistaree, and take him away ... And Meliana is present here, but invisible.
  All is in the hands of Serpenteye, and I apologise for Iuz's behavior Edena , I'm sure he would give the Regalia to Eclavdra if she asks him to. he ned them to increase his aura over the drow, so they wouldn't perish.

  FROM EDENA

  Ok, I haven't had a chance to read and respond to the posts from pages 4, 5, and 6 yet.
  As I stated above, Iuz was not successful in getting the Regalia, because Eclavdra was expecting theft, and had contigencies defending against such theft.
  Iuz could still go to the Great City to search for her.
  If Serpenteye brings Eilistraee in, Iuz could challenge her.
  This matter is up to Serpenteye.

  There is no need to apologize for Iuzs' behavior, Rikandur.  Iuz is evil.  Of course he would try to steal the Regalia!  
  Heh.  He would indeed.  But unless Serpenteye allows that he got it, Eclavdra made her getaway.  

  If Iuz goes to the Great City, then as of this post the following powers are there:

  Gallador (Melkor)
  Iuz (Rikandur)
  Al'Akbar (William)
  Morwen (Kalanyr)
  The elves of the Imperial Navy of Wildspace (Airwhale)
  An observer from the Wolf God (Paxus)

  -

  FESTY DOG POSTED:

  (posts in sblocks)

  FROM EDENA

  Aliador expresses it's heartfelt gratitude to the nations of Zindia and Nippon, for taking in its' children.  (The Guardians of Aliador know of the Guardinals, in all likelihood, being thousands of years old.)
  And what could possibly be more important to the elves?  Who could they possibly cherish more, than their own children?

  POSTED BY FESTY DOG:

Also, any drow who have fallen ill within the borders of Zindia and Nippon is given as much medical aid as possible. The demigod, Hachiman, attends to those who have fallen ill where possible.

  FROM EDENA

  About two thirds of the drow delegation in Zindia and Nippon survive then, and turn to good alignment.

  -

  POSTED BY RIKANDUR

  (From Festy Dog to Rikandur)  OOC: Rikandur, I think you may be going a tad far to be taking such liberties with Edena?s PL. I could understand Iuz's presence at the little demipower standoff going on, but to simply be in the right place at the right time and so easily liberate about 2 epic PL of artefacts from another player is not only unfair in my opinion, but if the other powers present saw Iuz wearing those (supposedly drow-owned) artefacts and attacking a demipower who was protecting the drow, I believe it would be him to be seen violating the TEC pact.

  OOC:
Iuz put on the Regalia, because I get the impression that they extend range of "divine aura"
enough to let him reach every corner of the city. And, I wrote eariler that Iuz was asking Eclavdra for advice about Aliador elves. I was suprised too with Edena's action. And abused little the rules of probability. And, from Iuz's point of view, it is Elistaree who is violating TEC Pact with her presence. You know, he had to blame someone for all this. And he heard nothing about fellow named Edena_of_Neith. So he picks Elistaree as the target of his "righteous" vengance.
  And, I repeat, Eclavdra will get the Ragalia back whenever she ask's Iuz. He likes her ! I thought it was apparent from my posts. If not sympathy He feel for Drow Mathron he wouldn't attack Elistaree on sight. Iuz thinks that she is responsible for disease ravaging the Great City. He isn't Overgod, to know almost everything, and this is simply a mistake. Risky one, I must admit with all those deities present. Who could smash Him en masse.
  Kalanyr, will You take responsibility on Morwel for attacking one of the members of TEC Pact ? Gallador came to help ? Of course this is fine, and very in character.
  Melkor, Gallador's honor will kill him someday. Three good Demigods, and frenzied Iuz. He likes risk his ... em, unlife.


  FROM EDENA:

  All I can say is, there is one heck of a standoff going on here, in the Great City.
  If Eilistraee is present, then the standoff is even more uproarous.
  As for the TEC Summit ... I sorta think we're having an impromptu and completely unexpected TEC Summit ... right now, in the Great City!  Not a Summit quite in the way everyone expected, though!!


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jan 16, 2005)

> POSTED BY EDENA:
> 
> There are over a million stricken drow, Sollir.
> Also, there are a number of powers now standing in a face off in the Great City.
> ...




FROM SOLLIR:

I don't plan on treating all the drow, just the ones I take under my care and those in cities under Lynn.  The Mercane and people of Lynn are not cruel, but they don't give charity for those who are under some one else's supposed supervision, especially when they can't afford so.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jan 16, 2005)

William Ronald said:
			
		

> Paxus:  I will respond to your post later in the day. I want to give your amabassador time to present her case.




My intent isn't to rush you, either IC or OOC.  I'm simply maintaining character; the emissary is nothing if not patient and persistent, and her presence gives me an agent capable of observing the events more accurately than nearly any other on Oerth, without interfering in these events.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Jan 16, 2005)

(ok, I am now responding to the posts on page 4.  I haven't read beyond that point.  It would be physically impossible for me to write a second response to 4 pages of posts.  After I have read through everything through page 6, I might give some blanket responses.  Also, please note that where I came to secret sblocks I simply deleted the text and did not read them.)

  POSTED BY JAMES

  (IC discussions between Murlynd, Zagyg, and others)

  OOC: Zagyg grants the drow spells. They're only one step away in alignment than he is (CE to his CN) so they're perfectly acceptable clerics of Zagyg. They've just done something massively and monumentally unpredicable so they've immediately come under the scrutiny of his portfolio. So they get spells when they pray, and since he doesn't care male drow can be clerics now too. Their new domains are chaos, knowledge and magic and I hope they all like clubs. He doesn't announce that he's done so, ask them if they want spells, or anything like that. He just fills them up as they so desire, except he obviously can't grant them nasty evil Llothy spells. If eventually one of them decides to check up on things and start doing some serious "Who's granting me spells?" sorts of inquiries, he'll probably tell them something cryptic. He really doesn't have time for the drow, but this is too weird for a deity of eccentricity and unpredictability to pass up. And besides, he liked Eclavdra because she wasn't a sore winner at chess.

  FROM EDENA:

  The drow delegation in Polaria and Aestia, mostly survive the transition.
  To Zagygs' absolute frustration, though, they are becoming Chaotic Good.
  At the end of Turn 1, presumably, most of them will turn to the worship of Eilistraee or even the Seldarine!

  But yes, some will be grateful enough to Zagyg to take up his worship.
  And some of the drow went insane during the Withdrawal, and THEY will most certainly begin worshipping Zagyg the Mad!  
  So a new Cult of Zagyg may well arise among the drow.

  Elsewhere, whether the stricken drow will worship Zagyg depends on what happens.

  There are 3 powers, as of this post, contesting the 99 abandoned drow cities.  And there are 5 powers and 1 observing power, contesting the situation in the Great City.

  -

  POSTED BY MELKOR

OOC : I am violating The Treaty?! I am saving the Drow from fate worst than death!
IC: Princess Lanfear, currently Regent of Shevarash in her father`s absence, sends a message to all members of the Treaty of Erelhei-Cinhu, she looks incredibly beautiful and majestic, with her exotic half-drow beauty, silver hair, and white dress all in pearls:
"One of the members of our Treaty is under attack by Elistraee`s forces, I demand we come to the aid of our allies! I also suggest that the next summit be held in our capital, Shavarash!"

  FROM EDENA

  (chuckles)  That TEC Summit is indeed in progress!  

  -

  POSTED BY KALANYR:

Morwel raises an eyebrow at Lanfear's message.
  "Elistrae's forces seem to be helping rather than attacking, I do not think even you could have arrived in time to have stopped them slaughtering everyone, since the drow seem to be almost comatose for the most part, if that was their desire. And last time I looked it was Vampirisim that was the fate worse than death. "
  OOC- Yes if this comes to war Morwel will take full responsibility for her actions, the spirit of a treaty, as she percieves it, and her nature, are far more important to her than any petty and abuseable wordings. Besides giving Galador a warning is remarkably polite considering she's about as Chaotic Good and nature-orientated as it gets and Galador is, a) Lawful Evil, b) Undead and c) Wielding an artifact forged by a god she does not like at all. Really the proper response is kill first, give warning second. She views Galador's actions as an attack upon the drow, who are members of both the TEC and the Miranda Pact.

  FROM EDENA

  (since my drow are disabled, sits and watches the TEC Summit)
  (very curious as to how this will end.  Seems it could go anywhere from here.)

  -

  POSTED BY BUGBEAR:

Originally Posted by Melkor, Lord Of ALL!
OOC : I am violating The Treaty?! I am saving the Drow from fate worst than death!

Turning them into Vampire Spawn is not saving them, It's an attack.

Quote:
IC: Princess Lanfear, currently Regent of Shevarash in her father`s absence, sends a message to all members of the Treaty of Erelhei-Cinhu, she looks incredibly beautiful and majestic, with her exotic half-drow beauty, silver hair, and white dress all in pearls:

"One of the members of our Treaty is under attack by Elistraee`s forces, I demand we come to the aid of our allies! I also suggest that the next summit be held in our capital, Shavarash!"

Rhynnon's response: Has Elistraee attacked you? This strikes me more as a war of aggression on your part. The question remains as to who it is you are striking against and why. Elistraee it would seem is protecting the Mordheil from the vengeance of their servants. I personally have come to the Great City to guard the Mordheil in their time of need. From all who would seek to harm them.

  FROM EDENA:

  (can do nothing but watch.  The rather terrified yuan-ti refuse to be involved.)

  -

  POSTED BY RIKANDUR

OOC:
Yes, and I think that everyone would understand ... that abuse of Eclavdra's trinkets is action that every Chaotic Evil being would do. I'm personally ashamed a bit and know that Elistraee's motives weren't those that Iuz is shouting at her. But from his point of view it is very "logical" and simple.
  He's irritated, because foundation of TEC Pact, the Eclavdra, is "ill". What Iuz does when he's irritated ? He kills someone. He belives that this treaty is useful to him and without Eclavdra it will fell apart. You know, CE horde of demons without soemone whipping them to act together. That's how Iuz is thinking.
  Why I wrote that he would spare Elistaree ? Because, as I were writing earlier ... probably in First OOC, Iuz read "Book of Exalted Deeds". Orginal wersion. It didn't killed him ... but give him some understanding of "Enemy's" philosophy, opened his mind trough extreme torment, and "tainted" him with little weakness toward women, kids and other pleasant things. Would cannonical Iuz would relase Unicorn ?! I doubt.
  And Kalanyr, I forgot that Morwel is CG ... yes, when she and Iuz will met ... sparks will fly. Imagine all those insults that they both will threw at each other ! And then, somebody will have to stop them from jumping at each other with claws.
  Melkor, I advise that Gallador should disarm Morwel with compliments and his natural charisma. She might then "forgive" him that he exists.
Just a sticking nose between the door's wings from my side.
  And ...
  Everybody !
  ... what with action that I wrote earlier ? Rampage of Iuz ?! Of course Demons will have to proceed without his lead. But weight of his shadow on their shoulders should keep them in line. And since Drow will be comatose, nobody would put up a fight yes ? Gallador's vampires should be wary too, Demons are dissapointed that elves don't object and might attack someone they will wiew as "threat" to Iuz's plans. Servitor races, if they didn't massacred their drow overlords would be submitted as well. Iuz could die but his will will live on.
At least until someone notice that there is no whip to keep them in line. Or noew leader arise.

  FROM EDENA

  Not much I can say here.  The drow of the 99 abandoned cities are helpless, the servitors gone or joining other powers.

  There are 4 million servitors that just escaped the Great City.  Paxus is making a play for them.  I wonder if Melkor will also ...


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jan 16, 2005)

Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> There are 4 million servitors that just escaped the Great City. Paxus is making a play for them.




I'm not sure that's a fair characterization.  Their former owner did, after all, post that they were already turning to my worship; I'm merely gathering my strayed flock.


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Jan 16, 2005)

OOC:
Sigh. I understand how Edena feels. I'm also a bit overhelmed with all those posts appearing just after I had written mine anservs.   

William, here is a problem ... that Iuz will fight Elistaree until he clearly will be victorious. Keep in mind that he is almost beyond all reason now. I, repeat, Iuz is Chaotic Evil ! He isn't nice, forgiving or compassionate to himself or others. When he enters fight he ends it or is taken on the shield. But ... I need a slightest reason to explain Iuz's ceasing fight, it could be:

Elistaree, defeated by Iuz. I posted several times that Iuz wouldn't kill her. Period ! He even have his 0 lvl spell slots filled with healing magic. So her wounds would be tended to some extent.
Option that seem very probable, with aid from Tempest and even without it ... Unless someone attack.

Or course after the battle emotions fade avay, he might speak with Al'Akbar ... but keep in mind that Iuz is almost brainlessly ... afraid. And his paranoia is taking heavy tool on his reason, too. Gentle gestures, calming voice ... or _Mindblank_ would help.

Iuz, defeated by Anyone attacking him. It's up to Serpenteye or Airwhale if they spare Iuz. Attackers might notice that Iuz is clearly trying to not direct his attacks in a way that would harm Eclavdra. Then billion new possibilities will open. 

Eclavdra awekens and urges Iuz to stop. It will suprise him so that he will forget, momentarily, about Elistaree and concentrate on his precious ally. It's up to Edena. 

Morwel shields Elistaree with her own body. It will stop Iuz from attacking, a suprise ... and then he could be resoned with, while he will spit his hate in rude words.   

Grat Cthulhu appear and turns everybody into tentacled frogs. Or someone will do something of equal "nonsense" ... to make everybody drop their jaws.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Jan 16, 2005)

POSTED BY MELKOR:

  (Melkor to William)  

  Gallador`s pale, noble face twists into a furious scowl when he hears Al`Akbar`s words.

"This is not my business!? I have signed alliance with Eclavdra, and wasn`t aware that you did such thing! Know that Lord Gallador keeps his promises! You and other self-righteous fools think you can judge others by your own standards, that only you know the words such as honor and loyalty! I was like you once, a great Paladin, a faithful hound of Pelor, who was much greater God than you! You would deny my children the right to exist if you only could, wouldn`t you!"

  (Melkor to Kalanyr)

Gallador gives a deathly smile to Morwell OOC: Gallador resembles Alucard from Hellsing Anime in terms of looks):
"You think I have fallen so low to take orders from the likes of you?! But I have better goals than anhilating tree-lowing es, so stop threatening me!"

OOC note: Gallador`s main characteristic is pride, this is the main reason he has fallen. He still has a LE twisted sense of honor, like Tywin Lannister from Song of Ice and Fire, he cares about his huge family, and tries to hold alliances, but he wouldn`t consider CG Drow his ally.

  FROM EDENA

  Again, watches the impromptu TEC Summit.
  If ever there was a wild summit, this is it.
  In fact, this will go down as the most unique conference in Oerth history ... if it doesn't end in bloodshed.  

  -

  POSTED BY SERPENTEYE

  (post as given on page 4)

  FROM EDENA

  (answer from Yours Truly was via e-mail)

  Everyone, remember that running an IR is a tough job.
  In my case, the 3rd IR was a 12 hour (sometimes 16 hour) a day job, non-stop, and no breaks for 4 months.  So you know it's got to be hard for Serpenteye, who hasn't got that kind of time to spend.
  I was overenthusiastic here, and have caused a real headache for Serpenteye, for which I apologize.  I want an IR, not a burned out DM and no IR, and no fun.  My apologies there, Serpenteye, for the mess.

  I'm trying to be careful in this group of posts not to create new situations.  Except for the fact that I doubt Iuz got away with Eclavdras' Regalia, I've yet to make any real rulings concerning my own power.
  I see that Serpenteye is making rulings starting below.
  I'll base all my future posts on those rulings, as they come in.


----------



## Kalanyr (Jan 16, 2005)

The Miranda Alliance lays claim to all drow cities below its territory. 15 Elite PL is again dispatched to protect and evacuate these cities. If hostile parties refuse to live the caverns are collapsed after the evacuation is complete.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Jan 16, 2005)

POSTED BY SERPENTEYE

  The Great City.

The Drow are accustomed to pain. Their lives are pain, and fear and hatred. But they have never felt pain such as this. For millennia they have been sustained on an almost physical flow of pure evil, a spider's venom more addictive than any other drug. They never knew, they never understood the nature of Lolths evil, true addicts never realise they're addicted, but now when they can no longer consume it and let it consume them they know. Pain such as this cannot be denied.
  An opportunity such as this cannot be denied. As millions of slaves see their masters collapse in contorted spasms or simply fall dead or unconscious on the floor they begin to break free of their pens. After killing their guards some of them begin to organize while most of them simply run amok on the killing-spree of their dreams. It's not a question of alignment, not now, not yet, for even noble dwarves and gnomes or the few unfortunate elves and humans in captivity murder their former tormentors indiscriminately. Even Eclavdra, the unquestioned ruler of the Drow, succumbs to the pain. The slaughter and the looting continues, and though mere seconds have past the City is already falling into ruins.
  As Eclavdra writhes in pain great bolts of pure and uncontrolled energy strike at random around her from the artifact she wears. The carefully placed spells and wards around the city cannot withstand this onslaught from within. They unravel, like a burning web, and the city is open.
  Iuz, already present in the city, is the first one to act. Telepathically calling his followers to his side he quickly teleports into the throne room. Stepping over a greasy stain of melted Pit-fiend and blackened documents he reaches Eclavdra, reaches for the Crown on her head and is stricken by a massive bolt of energy. [Hit! Iuz has lost 0,2 PL for the current turn.]
He recoils, but reaches forward again. Trough the immense power of his divine will he crushes another of the Artifacts undirected attempts to defend itself and rips it from Eclavdras helpless grasp.
  Elistraee was present on Oerth. Her following is weak and scattered, and many of them who were hiding in Drow society were found and cruelly murdered during Eclavdras consolidation. She did not intervene then, when her worshipers were slaughtered, but she intervenes now. The pain of her people, her race, is too great for even her to resist its call. One minute after the slave-rebellion arrives Elistraee begins to quell it.
  Her followers are few and the rebels are many. The slaves are driven mad with hate, they kill and destroy indiscriminately and Elistraee and her followers grieve for every life they have to take. But Elistraee is a God, and every spell she casts sooths, heals and passifies both humanoid and Drow. With her help her followers, great Drow and Elven wizards, bards and knights, mischievous but powerful fairies and a small troop of Celestial knights push the horde back, divides its chaotic ranks and scatters it. The battle is not won, but the central parts of the city are swiftly being secured.
  Two minutes after the closing Elistraee arrives in Eclavdra's throne room to find Iuz wearing the Regalia of Lorldy might. The two demigods face eachother warily but, unless Iuz attempts to stop her, she steps past him and takes Eclavdra in her arms. Whispering softly, while she pours her healing power trough the tortured woman. "It is over. Let go, my child. Leave your pain, your hate and your fear behind. I am here for you, and everything is going to be all right. Your people needs you, Eclavdra. Help them."
  Edit: Time On. The situation in the Great City continues from here.
Those of you who have already posted to adress later events in Edena's posts (that never happened) please re-post them if they still apply to the current situation.
  The Great City can be scried, and anyone can teleport to the scene if they feel like it

  FROM EDENA

  Well, congrats Rikandur!  It looks like Iuz got the Regalia in the end after all!    Hehe.
  And Eilistraee did show up, and is now confronting Iuz.  And Eilistraee, got Eclavdra.

  Which means, we have in the Great City, as of this post, as far as I know:

  Gallador (Melkor)
  Iuz (Rikandur)
  Al'Akbar (William)
  Rhynnon (Bugbear)
  Morwen (Kalanyr)
  The Wolf Gods' observer (Paxus)
  The elves of the Imperial Navy of Greyspace (Airwhale)
  Eilistraee (under Serpenteyes' control.)

  Now, THAT'S a party.  

  TO SERPENTEYE:

  If Eclavdra has recovered enough, at this point, to function, she does as Eilistraee commands, and tries to help her people.
  It looks like a fair number of drow were slaughtered by their servitors before help could arrive.  So be it.  After all, the drow treated their slaves with legendary horror, so it's payback time.
  I expected this might happen.  The drow were evil, and now many of them are finding out in a very final way that actions have consequences.  The rest, would gladly join those who were killed, as the Withdrawal tortures them beyond all reason.

  -

  POSTED BY PAXUS

  The Wolf God, upon learning of this rebellion (and his spy network will inform him, or there will be far worse than Hell to pay), enters the city and . . . helps Eilistraee? No, not quite, but their goals coincide for the moment. As the goblinoids, quaggoth, and other humanoid servitors are driven from the city center by the goddess, the Wolf God gathers them to him by charisma and brute force, and leads them away from the drow. He does what he can to assemble them in camps, arbitratily assigning interim leaders from those who appear most intelligent, and making a single display of his horrific power at each camp, to cow those who might rebel. These camps will, for the moment, do nothing but wait; if supplies are at issue, a few of his reserve troops will teleport in with massive stores of food and water. Under no circumstances are any to leave the camps, and the Wolf God trusts his demonstrations to be adequate to enforce this rule.
The emissary sent to Al'Akbar will remain with him, whether he stays in his palace or teleports to the scene.

  (grins evilly)

  As of this post, we had the following powers in the Great City:

  Gallador (Melkor)
  Iuz (Rikandur)
  Al'Akbar (William)
  Rhynnon (Bugbear)
  Morwen (Kalanyr)
  The Wolf Gods (Paxus)
  The elves of the Imperial Navy of Greyspace (Airwhale)
  Eilistraee (under Serpenteyes' control.)

  -

  POSTED BY JAMES:

OOC: This still counts as unpredictable. Zagyg still decides to grant spells to drow, nothing in Deities and Demigods makes me believe that he can do anything less given the fact that they're suited and suddenly tromping on his portfolio in such a delightful manner. In fact, given how much confusion it's sure to promote later on it's almost a divine imperative that he do so. Besides, he liked the girl who enjoyed Murlynd's muffins. He really did.
Besides, this is a perfect opportunity to get someone to buy Lloth-O's.
Like I said, the drow can reject him out of hand later on or confront him on the issue. He's simply reacting to the situation as his portfolio demands - and mixing things up a bit. He's not looking to convert people exactly, the drow are just enacting something so wonderfully bizarre that they're defacto worshipping him whether they like it or not. Just like a potter is paying homage to a goddess of pots just by the act of creation, at least for a little the drow are serving the portfolio of Zagyg. The fact that the icky man that smells like cheese might somehow be harmed is a bonus too. Uz, or Iz. Pez, or something like that.

  FROM EDENA:

  Well now, not all the drow had bad taste, you know.  That drow maid really DID like Murlynds' muffins.  

  And yes, there is going to end up being a nice little drowish cult of Zagyg.  
  Some of the drow will go mad during the Withdrawal, and some of these will join him.
  And some of those who will became chaotic good will join him.
  Perhaps many other drow will join also.
  Just remember that the Withdrawal is ongoing, through Turn 1.  Such evil as was in the drow cannot dissipate all at once!  (Even taking 3 months, it is nearly a 100% fatal affair, but with all this help coming in most of the drow are going to survive.)

  -

  POSTED BY AIRWHALE

?The Drow of Oerth, have been cut off from their dark gods, and are reverting to their true form. The members of the navy are honor bound to help their brethren.?
  Renzwick, looking confused, processed this new development. ?This might prove a significant delay for us, and? it may cause problems diplomatically. Are you sure they are worth this trouble??
  ?As I said, we are honor bound to help. With or without you. This is our highest priority, and we have all sworn to aid our fellows when we joined the navy.?
  ?Then we will help you. We will order all troops to dock, and our crews will teleport to the Great city.?
  And so it was?. All mobile forces of Ginsel and the Grayspace Imperial Navy teleported to the great city. Once they found that Edina and the city were secure, they teleported to the former cities of the drow and the underdark of the moon, to bring the elves to the healing grasp of the demigod.
  OOC: 40 elite pls and 6 epic pls are trying to gather up all of the dieing drow outside of the great city, and bring them to the healing grasp of Eclavdra inside the great city. If their are any intrusions upon the great city by those seeking to harm the elves, these forces will aid in it's defence.

  FROM EDENA

  (nods, and adds a new name to the list of people in the Great City)

  Gallador and forces (Melkor)
  Iuz and forces (Rikandur)
  Al'Akbar and forces (William)
  Rhynnon and forces (Bugbear)
  Morwen and forces (Kalanyr)
  The Wolf God (Paxus)
  Renzwick, and the elves of the Imperial Navy of Greyspace (Airwhale)
  Eilistraee and forces (under Serpenteyes' control.)

  -

  POSTED BY GUILT PUPPY

  The Scarlet Brotherhood sends an open message to members of the TEC Pact, and to Elistraee as well:
  The consensus seems to be clear: Any attempt to infect the Drow with Vampirism shall be considered a hostile action, in full violation of the TEC Pact, and warranting your utter destruction. Though she has likely fallen, the sovereignty of Eclavdra's Empire must be respected.
  Likewise, the rebellion of her servitors should be considered as an attack from a foreign power; as such, the Brotherhood calls all powers to aid in quelling this insurgency, once we have fully measured its violence.
  Regarding Elistraee, the members of the Pact should move quickly to determine whether she should be considered a rightful heir to the throne of Eclavdor, or an aggressive interloper whose presence should be considered hostile. The Scarlet Brotherhood will refrain from any judgment on the matter until Elistraee has had an opportunity to explain her position. Clearly, if she does not wish to be bound by our Pact, then her situation can be considered only invasion or treason, and must be dealt with accordingly.
  (Serpenteye: To what extent was Elistraee able to quell the slave rebellion? The Brotherhood will send some scouts around the area, as it delivers its message to Elistraee, to try to understand the scale of the rebellion.)

  FROM EDENA

  Obviously, I am only observing right now.  Pasting your posts, and commenting as needed, trying to catch up here.
  I will say this:  a lot of humanoids just got loose.  There were 4 million humanoids to get loose in the first place.  It would appear, based on Serpenteyes' ruling, that they still control a part of the Great City (as of this post.)

  So, in addition to all the powerful people and demipowers in the stand-off, and in addition to Airwhales' elves from the Elven Imperial Navy, we have a very large force of very angry (justifiably so) humanoids breaking for their freedom and for vengeance against their former drow rulers.

  And, as before, a lot of stricken and helpless drow.  Many of them dead, from the vengeance of the humanoids, apparently.


----------



## James Heard (Jan 16, 2005)

Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> FROM EDENA:
> 
> The drow delegation in Polaria and Aestia, mostly survive the transition.
> To Zagygs' absolute frustration, though, they are becoming Chaotic Good.
> ...



OOC:
You misunderstand. Zagyg isn't granting spells to "just the drow of the nearest delegation."

Zagyg is granting spells to the drow. Whether they like it or not, whether they asked for it or not. At least for the short time they're within his portfolio and in such a radical and nonstandard frame of being that he literally can't _help_ granting them spells. Their changed nature courts unpredictability, which is directly within his portfolio. He could no more _not_ grant them spells in this crux than Boccob could deny spellcasters his influence. Not just some of the drow. *All* drow with divine caster levels affected by this radical change, as chaotic creatures of magic in an unusual situation fall under his influence. He's not claiming them or converting them. He can't grant them Lolth only spells and he's not going to hand them Evil descriptor spells anymore than he'd grant Good descriptor spells without some occasion. They appeal to his divine chaos by what they are and what's going on, just by being there. Zagyg doesn't care if they know where the magic comes from. Zagyg isn't looking for followers among the drow in any particular. He's providing them succor and acting out his essential divine nature. This is what he's a god _for_, these sorts of situations. This is his place in the pantheon of gods, he's the ace in the hole to cover the bases and hedge the bets. He's the space between the other, more prominent gods of magic. He's a god of transition and limits and spaces between ideas and concepts. He might not be able to account for everyone, if he can't he _orders_ Murlynd to also aid his cause. Murlynd might not approve in totality, but he will obey Zagyg in this moment because whatever else is happening moments like these begin to show the clarity and moments of vision behind his Master's brilliant but purposely fractured mind. This isn't a decision really, it's an inevitable consequence of a series of actions.

IC:

"I can't sleep 'Lyndie. Sing me a song?"

And the god did, in a surprisingly soft and gentle voice.

"All the children go to rest..."

"Ah. Lyndie, that's nice. Where's that from? I think I remember..."

"All the children in their noonday best..."

"Something's wrong. Why can't they fix this? Where is He?"

"Go to sleep. Soon you shall wake..."

"...Such a nice girl."

"Rise above the golden lake. See the sun. Kiss the stars. Until you wake, lose the hours. Lose the hours, lose the hours, lose the...Master? Are you awake?"

And Murlynd, the mighty paladin took watch at the foot of his Master's bed.


----------



## Uvenelei (Jan 16, 2005)

The Tharquish Empire, in the Tempest's temporary absence, claims the Drow cities beneath the Empire and the Tharquish Dominions. My elite PL will delay their current actions, 'port down to the Underdark, loot the cities, and gather up the survivors. Once the surviving drow are brought to the surface, they will be liberated as the citizens of the Empire were. Of course, the Tempest and his arcanists who treat the drow view the evil as the true nature and the good as a corrupting influence, so they will be returned to their 'true' evil nature.

As for the Tempest himself, any comments directed to him in the middle of a fight go unanswered; as a Frenzied Berserker, his philosophy is, 'less talky, more fighty'.


----------



## Airwhale (Jan 16, 2005)

If Elistaree is still fighting Iuz, our forces continue to help her untill the situation is resolved. THey will basically defer to her judgement about how to handle the old one.

Once Iuz is forced out of the city, the following happens:
__________________________________________________________________________
As things seem to be calming down in the great city somewhat, Ranzwick nods to Foran, who teleports to the side of the vampire king to assist him in his assasination (1 epic pl).  He then approches General Legubim, and the two appear to have an argument for several moments.  Finally, Ranzwick anounces to the Ginsel forces that they will be performing the convoy as planed, but the ships will be operating on a minimal crew untill the ships reach oerth, at which time the Imperial navy will re-join the fleet on the way back.  Ranzwick then teleports off himself, to take care of some busness.   

The Navy (about 40 elite power levels), and Keoghtom remain to help gather the elves from the 99 citys, and to assist Elistaree and Eclavdra however they see fit. After the convoy the the accursed gas sphere, the navy will return to size up the situation and see if they can assist in other ways.  Keoghtom, however, has some research to catch up on, so he will not be returning after the convoy.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Jan 16, 2005)

(Answers to posts on page 5)

  (I thought it might clarify things if I answered all these posts, and reposted them:  the ones relevant to the chaos occurring with my power.)

  (I can't really play, and take action, until I myself know fully what's going on.  Certainly, Serpenteye can't.)

  POSTED BY BUGBEAR:

King Rhynnon and through him Greater Nyrond will do whatever they can to help the Mordheil within his lands and will send emessaries (and if neccessary Soldiers) to ensure the well being of the Mordheil of the Great City. This includes the use of druidic and clerical magic to help the Mordheil within Greater Nyrond.
Rhynnon promised Eclavdra that he would aid her people and Rhynnon keeps his word. Furthermore, having read the most anceint elven histories, some of which dated back to before the sundering of the elven race and the great war, he has suspected that something of this sort may happen. Which would explain why he has been courting Eclavdra's people. The Mordeil are Drow no more, once agian they are Mordeil.
  Rhynnon Himself teleports to the Great City to acertian the wellbeing of Eclavdra and her people. He take with him the Knights of Heirionious(5 Elite PL) and some of the more powerful modrons. They will locate Eclavdra, and contact Elistraee to determine her intent. They will also defend the incapacitated Mordheil from any attacks by their formor slaves and servants. The knights will seek out hostile elements within the great city and neutralize them while the Modrons are set to locating helpless Mordheil and bringing them to a central location which can be better defended.
  The remander of my Elite forces are on call and ready to teleport tothe great city shoould they be needed.

  FROM EDENA

  Again, I would say the majority of the drow delegation to Nyrond dies.
  The survivors, however, will turn good at the end of Turn 1.

  And, of course, King Rhynnon and his force are in the Great City, along with the others.

  -

  POSTED BY SOLLIR

OOC-I'll assume my post was ignored and that Glu'boise has not teleported to where Eclavdra's forces are. Should he be able to locate Eclavdra's location via his divinations he will scry upon it and see the current situation, then create a Sending to Al'Akbar and Morwel with Eclavdra's coordinates, the fact that Iuz is now wearing Eclavdra's Regalia of Lordly Might and that Elistraee apparently has healed Eclavdra to some extent. Glu'boise will not teleport any of his forces, seeing the current situation as currently out of his purview with Eclavdra's regaining of consciousness and possibly free will (if there is ever such a thing, he ponders) but will allow a scrying sensor to remain and watch the situation. He will step in with his forces should someone comes with the intent to harm Eclavdra.

  FROM EDENA

  Ok, there is a change of venue here, because Serpenteye made rulings on the matter.
  Eilistraee has commanded Eclavdra to help her people, so that is what Eclavdra is going to do.  She will not leave the Great City with anyone willingly, since Eilistraee personally asked her to help, and Eclavdra - stunned but now cognizant - is quick to obey.

  And yes, EVERYONE who is looking for Eclavdra can now easily find her, since Iuz has the Regalia of Lordly Might, and Eclavdra does not.

  If anyone wishes to try to take Eclavdra by force, there is nothing Eclavdra can do except fight, which she will ... she is HORRIBLY MORTIFIED at herself (she just turned chaotic good!) and she has been directly ordered by a chaotic good diety to protect her threatened people ... so obviously she will fight to stay here.

  If someone is going to attempt to kill Eclavdra, tell me.  She will, of course, fight to the end.

  -

  POSTED BY SERPENTEYE

  (long post by Yours Truly about Aliador)

ooc:
*speechless* Absolutely beautiful.

  FROM EDENA:

  Thank you.  I did my best.  I thought Thomas deserved no less.
  I realize that my subbing for Thomas interfered with some plans by certain powers to help themselves to the Theocracy of the Pale and Aliador, but don't you think Aliador should have a chance to put up a fight?

  POSTED BY SERPENTEYE

  (long post concerning Aliador sending away it's children, the elven suffering at the Closing of the Crystal Sphere, from Yours Truly)

  All this happens. Aliador's, and her close ally the Church of Tritheron's, sphere of influence begins to collapse. The alliance was new, by elven standards but an instant of time, and its roots were pulled easily enough.
Celene, experiencing much the same panic and despair that Aliador suffered, loses it's faith in Elvendom. Even as parents begin to comfort their children the Queen of Celene makes an unprecedented decision and requests humbly (her equivalent of grovelling naked in the mud) to join the powerful League of Athyr.
For the Yeomanry the choice is easier, and though the leaders keep their faith in Tritheron it's clear to them that the Elves have nothing to offer them but weakness. They too request to join the league of Athyr, on the condition that they are allowed interior self-rule.

  FROM EDENA

  I imagine it's terribly humiliating to Queen Yolande.  Yet I couldn't see any other choice, and neither could the elves.  They faced obliteration, and even Queen Yolande couldn't deny that.
  Aliador has no nearby allies to join, except the equally besieged nation of Greater Nyrond.  But Aliador has much greater strength than Celene, and it's elves are a far more lofty kind than the (rather bigoted and petty canon) elves of Celene, so they pull through.
  On the Lendores, the shock is really bad.  They depended on their island for safety.  That's gone.  They had Gates to the Afterlife.  Those are gone.  They had religious rule.  That's gone.  The elves sent their children to safety:  the elves of the Lendores are wondering if THEY shouldn't flee to safety?
  As for the Theocracy, it was hopeless.  The clergy of Pholtus would go into denial.  They would never admit THEIR diety was in trouble, or that THEIR religious might was gone.  Instead, they tried sending threatening letters to Iuz ... and the elves of Aliador stopped them before they could do it, probably saving their lives.
  The Church of Tritherion is in the same bad situation as all the other churches.  The Gods are silent, the Sphere is closed, clerics have lost all their powers ... it's sorta like the situation after the Cataclysm in Krynn, for the Knights of Solamnia and other organizations of that ilk.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Jan 16, 2005)

POSTED BY SERPENTEYE

   (from Melkor to Serpenteye)

Edena! Serpenteye!

My Nosferatu are teleporting across the Drow cities of Underdark, looking for those Drow that denied Eclavdra. They have a cure for what`s happening- the gift of Vampirism!

  (from Serpenteye to Melkor and others)

The remaining Drow, who had just begun to re-organize their societies in the traditional bloody way, are helpless. City after runied city falls to your onslaught, but your Vampires soon find that the convertion to Vampire Spawn becomes increasingly unreliable. The only certain way to make it work is to take the energies required from themselves. It soon seems that the world is running low on Negative Energy, ironic as that might be in times such as this.

  FROM EDENA

  But it produces a new, horrifically evil race of vampire drow.
  These new drow - prevented from achieving Withdrawal by the interference from the vampires - react violently the other way, turning into monsters so evil they make the old drow look good in comparison.

  I had said during my Withdrawal post that any evil power forcibly halting Withdrawal with magic would either kill, drive insane, or drive to incredible evil the unfortunate drow in question.
  Being turned into vampires definitely counts as evil magical interference in the Withdrawal!

  Whether these new vampiric drow are numerous, and who can claim them, is up to Serpenteye.
  But they are ... bad ... people.  Truly bad.

  Ironic.  Most of the drow might be turning to good, but a few are becoming more evil than the drow ever were under Lolth.
  If this new, ultra-evil race of drow, and drow-vampires in particular, were to flourish and multiply ... hmmm ... we'd have a new and far more horrible scourge from the Underdark than the drow ever were ...

  -

  POSTED BY SERPENTEYE 

 (Rikandur Azebol posted)

DIE !
*And Iuz striked at Elistaree, with all fury of enraged demon. Regalia of Lordly Might tenfolding its terrible power.*

  (Serpenteye posted)

ooc: It seems like little enough has changed regarding these circumstances. Is this what you decide to do?

In that case...

Elistraee never gets the chance to comfort Eclavdra. Instead she turns to Iuz, never having let down her guard an instant, and blocks him. The two deities are equal in strength, equal in stature, but the Regalia makes Iuz vastly superior in battle.
Raw power bathes the two combatants as they unleash their full strength against each others, most attacks are blocked harmlessly but some strike true. Iuz is thrown back, breaking bones and solid rock. Elistraee bites back a cry of pain as a terrible agony almost overcomes her. Iuz's hand is severed by a solid blow of Elistraes sword, but his right hand still holds the scepter. Iuz strikes back, and the air screams with power as he misses and then hits, leaving Elistraees divine spleen ruined inside her. Fire and lightning and death rains down around them as they battle with spell, sword and scepter.
Eclavdra, still incapacitated and delerious with pain, is miraculously unharmed, for now.

ooc:
Iuz is down to 2,5 Epic PLs (+2 from the regalia), Elistraee is down from 3 to 1,2.

  FROM EDENA

  Ok, change of venue.  ANYONE can FIND Eclavdra, and ANYONE can do ANYTHING with her that they please.
  It's a simple matter of who gets to her first.  Starting with the next post.

  -

  (can no longer answer post by post, and reads the rest of page 5, and page 6, and page 7, and has a good look at what happens.)


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jan 16, 2005)

If this ridiculous clause is okay, then, a portal opens below Eclavdra and she finds herself in an extradimensional chamber with Glu'boise, who waits patiently for her reaction.


----------



## Airwhale (Jan 16, 2005)

EDINA:
"The Elves of Aliador are very grateful for any help the Elven Imperial Navy can give them, and they ask if some of their children can be taken to the safety of Ginsel.
Beset Celene and the Lendores are just happy to have ANY help, from ANYWHERE, especially if that help is from elves. They cheer as the Spelljammers appear in their skies."

Once things have calmed down with the drow for a bit:

General Legubim greats the Aliador delagates with a salute followed by a very traditional elvish bow.  He then speaks, in a strange accent that you do not associate with your kind.  It is clear that every move, every word is disciplined and controlled. "We would be happy to assist you in providing haven for your children, as well as any non-combatants you feel would be in danger.  Whilest our home, Cenalterien, is a military facility, it is well defended, has not been attacked in the past 15 years, and is a beautiful place.  Our ship growing facilities and military defenses only take up about 10% of the planetoid, while the other 90% consists of the traditional arboreal trappings of the elves.  We could also take your non-combatants to the... human... planet of Ginsel, but, we would not recommend it. While they are powerful allys, they do not understand our ways, and we have found them to be prone to violence and chaotic, disorderly conduct. However, Ginsel does have considerably more land mass, and I am sure the Gnome leader of the planet would make special accomidations for your people."

"In any event, we would help you in whatever capacity you wish."


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jan 16, 2005)

*NOTE* the Regalia is only 1 epPL according to page 2 of the OOC thread.  Does this ruling still stand or is it now worth 2?



If Glu'boise does indeed find Eclavdra first, she will be transported via Gate to a Magnificent Mansion spell or if that doesn't work, a room in one of many palaces in the Empire of Lynn.  He will speak to her, "This is no kidnapping, merely a time out for you to regain your wits and your senses.  How do you wish to proceed?"  A slight, ironic smile crosses his lips as he speaks, "I told you once the Prophet either dies first or ascends.  It seems you have a chance to ascend now.  Your philosophy has changed without your consent, it is my will to offer you all the roads that alignment can offer and with my help you can overcome all trappings of the gods and choose for yourself your own destiny.  Self-determination."  In addition, he will proof her and their location from divinations via _Mindblank_, _Screen_, _Mage's Private Sanctuary_, and similar spells.

*Edena and Serpenteye (Private):*
[sblock]OOC-Despite all of Glu'boise's fancy words, he will do his best to convince Eclavdra to change her state of Ethics to a lawful one, although he doesn't care what axis of morality she chooses.  His argument is a strong one, backed with true belief and logical arguments, and while he forces no compulsion on Eclavdra he hopes to influence her in her philosophically fragile state.[/sblock]

Edits were concerned with what to make private or public.


----------



## Kalanyr (Jan 16, 2005)

I'll just note that Morwel will grant spells to any drow of Chaotic Good, Neutral Good or Chaotic Neutral alignment (so long as they are heading for good alignment). After they recover. The massive change to chaotic good alignment and encouraging it falls within her portfolio. Her domains are Chaos , Good and Arborea. And I hope they like using rapiers.


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Jan 16, 2005)

OOC:
Good mercane, have  a skull. And a gnome bubblegum. And enough sweets that even looking on them is rotting teeth. 

And if everybody are giving spells to Drow ... Then Iuz too ! All Evil Drow recive most vile spells, knowing that Iuz is blessing them. All Drow clerics of evil aligment, even Lawful ones. As well as Chaotic Neutral Drow (Those Ivid insane) even if they couldn't recive Corrupt Magic. Chaos is also in Iuz's portfolio and he wishes the drow to choose for themselves ! 
Of course he would aprreciate greatly if they turn to him afterwards.


And, now, we need our DM to resolve the dillema. I'm waiting for his ruling in regard of results of this mayhem. I will remind everybody that currently, as far as I get it, Summit is done that way:

Airwhale's troops are attacking Iuz. (No ruling from DM)
Morwel is willing to violently interfere in Iuz's grand duel. Such a hasty woman, I must say. 
Kalanyr, You should clarify how she tries to stop Iuz, attack him or other way ... I state that You could wrote Iuz's reaction ... if You wish so.

He will be deaf on threats, attacking Elistaree. Morwel must get his attention first, attacking him will do the thing. Slapping him on the face and treating him like unruly seven year old would stop him also, he will be too stunned to react in any way. Iggwilv does it often.   Or literal shielding Dark Maiden with her own body ... so Iuz will have to hurt TEC Pact member before finishing his way with Elistaree.

Arch Merchant "kidnapped" Eclavdra.

Gallador left to his conquest.

Al'Akbar is trying to pacify the tensions. William, Iuz must be shocked somehow to unset from his raging mood now. Sorry but Morwel, being a lady have greater chances. 

Rhynnon, is pacifing the Great City along with Wolf God.

Iuz's War Maidens are helping Drow, in Great City, to recover, Al'Akbar's healers too if I'm not mistaken. Elistaree Mordheli too are tending the wounded. As well as Rhynnon's forces.

Iuz and Elistaree are making free Wrestling Match in the battered throneroom of Eclavdra.

Tempest joins Iuz's side, defending fellow TEC Pact member.

Zagyg is sleeping. 'Lyndie is singing and cleaning his pistols. 

Beside that all hell break loose and fate of at least two nations are at the stake, as well as TEC Pact, nothing wrong is happening.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jan 16, 2005)

My actions are basically the same as stated in my previous post, with any appropriate changes noted here.


*          *         *          *          *


Galeda stood not far from the conflict of demideities, while buffeted by waves of power he witnessed discreetly what was happening. With the appearance of Morwel things changed, not much, but enough to warrant urgency. Telepathicly he contacted Hachiman and Zennef.


*          *         *          *          *


Zennef looked over to Neelah, directing a few guardinals in their task at hand. All were disguised as humans.

“Neelah, you’re in command for the time being.”

With that he disappeared.


*          *         *          *          *


Hachiman suddenly appeared, interposing himself between Eilistraee and Iuz. His visage is one of serenity, but his hand is upon the katana at his side.

“This ceases now,” he says, in a calm and clear tone, “It is my interpretation that Iuz has violated the TEC pact, as its terms are made publicly clear. As I am a member of the Miranda Treaty, any attack upon Morwel, _or those under her protection_, must be responded to by all members.”

Galeda and Zennef appear at either side of Morwel. Energy blade and greataxe wielded respectively. They take a brief moment to incline their heads respectfully.

“It’s been too long, Lady Morwel,” Galeda says, watching the situation anxiously, “Seeing you get involved, well, we couldn’t just stand there.”

Zennef grunts, and lays down some protective arcane magicks.

(Hachiman, 3 epic PL, and another 2 epic PL are now with Morwel and Eilistraee)


*          *         *          *          *


Iuz: Your forces are given a single warning, that if they cross Zindian/Nipponese borders, even while underground, it will be interpreted as an act of war and reacted to appropriately. The same goes for any inherently evil faction.


*Serpenteye - PRIVATE*

[sblock] I figured it would be easier to include what I wanted to do in sblocks rather than burden you with mail. Here it is:

Hachiman is putting aside helping the stricken drow in my territory long enough to pay a visit to the Great City, assuming he survives the standoff there he will return to doing so for the remainder of Turn 1 (assuming he isn't called off somewhere else again). The 2 epic PL which were aiding the stricken drow in the Great City have also been redirected to the standoff, leaving 10 elite PL to do the job.

As the armies of Iuz are being expected, assuming there is no subtlety in their pillaging of the Underdark, each drow city under my territory (if there is too many then just the ones which have the highest chance of being pillaged first) is rigged to collapse. As Iuz’ forces pass under the border to Zindia/Nippon they will be given warning that to not leave immediately will be construed as an act of war. The 15 elite PL on this task will not engage Iuz’ forces (unless they are a weaker force than the 15 elite PL, by comparison), but will collapse the first city the enemy enters on their heads, then engage the survivors (assuming the elites are the superior force by then). Any drow survivors in the Underdark cities under Nippon/Zindia will be transported out for treatment of their Withdrawal symptoms before any conflict or demolition takes place.[/sblock]


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Jan 16, 2005)

TO ALL IN THE IR  

  (chuckles merrily, and ruefully)

  Ok, I've looked at all the posts on page 5, 6 and 7.

  And, even ... I ... can't quite figure out what the situation is now in the Great City.
  Not even after carefully reading each and every post, can I figure out what is happening.  I can take guesses, though!  

  All I can say is, it's ... well ... mess isn't the word.  Chaos, is not the word.  To say the situation is messy or chaotic, is like saying the sun is warm.  
  I don't even think the word bedlam quite describes the situation at hand!  

  (chuckles again)

  Let's see:

  Iuz and Eilistraee are battling.  Both are wounded.  Iuz has the Regalia.
  The forces of Eilistraee hold part of the city, protecting the drow there.
  The Wolf God is trying to pacify the humanoids who hold other parts of the city.
  The Elves of the Imperial Elven Armada of Realmspace are here in force, battling the humanoids and the vampires and the others ... and trying to save the drow.
  Gallador and a large force from the Concord are there, to face Eilistraee, Morwen, and all comers.
  Rhynnon teleported away with Eclavdra, or did he?  Did Sollirs' leader get their first? Or did someone else get there first?  Or did anyone get there at all?
  Al'Akbar and his force is there, trying to help Eilistraee and stop the humanoids.
  Morwen and her force is there, trying to help the drow and Eilistraee.
  Zagyg has intervened, offering himself as a diety to worship, and it's helping the drow through the Withdrawal.
  The Tempest of Hell (Uvenelei) has shown up ... what is he doing?
  Aerdi has intervened ... I believe Asharadon is calling for a Drow Resolution?  Asharadon sent a large force to the Great City looking for Eclavdra.
  Rary is somehow now involved ... how?
  Hachiman of Zindia is now standing between Iuz and Eilistraee (?) ...
  Now, I'm quite sure I've missed about 5 or 6 of the major things happening right now ...

  Does this mean my industrialization of the Great City is interrupted?    

  The Yuan-Ti aren't doing anything to irritate Iuz.
  The Yuan-Ti are sitting in their homes, hoping the Bedlam Below doesn't migrate UP to them ... their capital city is right above it.


  Eclavdra hasn't the faintest idea of what's going on.  (I REPEAT, ECLAVDRA CAN BE LOCATED BY ANYONE NOW.  SHE HAS NO MAGICAL DEFENSES AGAINST SCRYING, AND IS PHYSICALLY HELPLESS RIGHT NOW.)

  The last thing Eclavdra knew, her plans were going perfectly (just like a computer flowchart.)
  Then she started feeling ill, then strange feelings and thoughts erupted in her, then she couldn't act she was so sick, then all her people were suddenly sick and nobody could figure out the faintest clue as to what the sickness was, much less how to reverse it ... then a horde of Gods and Celestials and Infernals and elves and humans and wizards and Lolth knows who else descended all at once on her beautiful Great City To Be, then all hell broke out everywhere, then Eilistraee was suddenly there defending HER against Iuz, and Iuz had HER Regalia, and then a bunch of people and Gods all tried to grab her at once and teleport her somewhere else, and if they succeeded she doesn't know, and then ...
  To say Eclavdra is confused and incapable of grasping the situation would be quite the understatement.  Even if she wasn't completely submerged in the Withdrawal!  

  The chaos continues in the 99 mostly abandoned drow cities.
  Melkors' vampires are running amok, creating drow vampires.
  Iuzs' forces are there, giving Melkors' vampires a run for their money.
  And I remember that Airwhales' elves from the elven Imperial Armada were also there, to defend the drow ... I remember him saying that.
  And now I am reading that Kalanyr has sent forces to defend the drow of those cities.  
  So at least four competing powers, two evil and two good, are contesting the 99 abandoned drow cities and the remaining drow within them.
  EDIT:  Ok, I just read:  Uveneleis' forces are down in the cities too.
  But Kalanyr and Uvenelei are only claiming the cities under their dominions ... Iuz and Melkors' forces are probably attacking those cities, but I'm not sure of that.  I'm fairly sure Airwhales' forces are defending those cities, based on his post.
  EDIT:  Ok, I see Williams' forces and Sollirs' forces are in the cities under their powers, claiming them and rescuing the drow there ... which brings them into direct conflict with the forces of Melkor and Iuz also.
  Umm ... is anyone else down there?  

  Nice going, whoever it was who just woke up Vecna!

  (Does something that William and Bugbear will understand in a new and profound light:  Yours Truly ................ laughs.)

  (Yours Truly laughs long and merrily, at the wild, tumultuous, and totally IRish situation in progress.)


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Jan 16, 2005)

(imagines Acererak showing up in the midst of this:  I AM ACERERAK THE GREAT, AND YOU ALL WILL BOW TO ...)

  (WHAP!)

  (Everyone else to Acererak:  WAIT YOUR TURN.  WE'LL GET TO YOU WHEN WE'RE DONE WITH EACH OTHER!)


----------



## James Heard (Jan 16, 2005)

OOC:
Again, for clarity - Zagyg isn't "offering himself up for worship." The drow are defacto directly in accordance of his portfolio for the time being: Magical beings in massive unexpected transition. If Zagyg were the god of storms he wouldn't "offer himself up for worship" by being sucked into the needs and necessities of a hurricane, he'd just have to attend to it. This is a similar situation, others are offering their divine services. The drow have stumbled into one of the basic building blocks of Zagyg's divinity, they don't _have_ to worship him at this point for him to attend to them. He's just *there *because of the state they're in, providing divine aid in accordance to imperatives dictated by his place in the universe. When the sun rises, everyone worships the sun who enjoys its light. This is the same situation. Whether you acknowledge the sun is of no consequence, it provides you light because that is its nature to do so at the proper times and you are in the proper places.

I don't expect the drow to know who Zagyg _is _actually, and who knows? Maybe they'll be pretty ticked off when they don't get their "proper" spells. After a while the transition will be over and his influence will wane unless they stay irrational or cling to his power by their prayers. Like a sudden tornado that a storm god _must _attend to, Zagyg _must _do this. Just for further clarity, if any other of anyone's people decide to go completely nutjob over the lack of divine power they're also getting a dose of what Zagyg is really about as well. The circumstance of radical change and magic are the catalysts for Zagyg's divine "job" really, nothing normally changes much. What did everyone think Zagyg was all about, practical jokes? There are other deities for that. Zagyg is the god of the unexpected and MAGIC though, he's the error correction for the deities of magic and the only reason he's not a bigger deal is that the other deities of magic rarely make errors.


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Jan 16, 2005)

OOC:
Iuz wasn't attacking Eclavdra ! Boohoo, he tried to defend her from Drow Goddes who will poison her mind. He feel terribly dissapointed here and may withdraw. 

Okay, Festy, You made it clear first. Thank You. 

IC:
*Iuz nearly split Hachiman's face in two with his greatsword that was raised agains Elistaree. Look of utter suprise written all over his old face. Reason seem to return to him when he thrusted the blade into the ground with great howl of anguish.*

Who are You samurai ? I didn't breached my word ! I was visiting my friend and ally Elcavdra when this ... disease overcame her people. And then I saw Drow Goddes entering Eclavdra's throneroom. I reacted true to my word, retribution on all who attack my allies from TEC Pact ! She should be beheaded for not defending Eclavdra !!!

*Thump of Iuz's severed hand pointed at Morwel.*

Besides ... It is up to Council to decide ! Not You, foreign upstart !

*Demon God gazed at his bleeding arm and cauterized wound within nearest fire. Then he bore his eyes in Elistaree's form.*

You will be punished by Council then for attacking my ally along with Your traitorous protector !

*Another pointing at Morwel.*

Now, where's Eclavdra ?!


----------



## Gurdjieff (Jan 16, 2005)

OoC: Eep, busy weekend and suddenly so much to catch up. IC posts coming up soon... Sorry for the lack of posting from me last couple of days.


----------



## Kalanyr (Jan 16, 2005)

> Hachiman suddenly appeared, interposing himself between Eilistraee and Iuz. His visage is one of serenity, but his hand is upon the katana at his side.
> 
> “This ceases now,” he says, in a calm and clear tone, “It is my interpretation that Iuz has violated the TEC pact, as its terms are made publicly clear. As I am a member of the Miranda Treaty, any attack upon Morwel, or those under her protection, must be responded to by all members.”




Morwel also backs down but stands guard over Ellisterae and if the situation seems calm enough she will invoke her own divine power to cast _heal_ on the drow goddess.

To Iuz
"Defending Eclavdra from _what ?_ Rhynnon ? Her erstwhile ally  ? The sickness ? How ?  Ellisterae who was trying to aid her ? And if you wish to invoke the council every time the TEC comes into play, well then the situation will be passed before anything can be accomplised. I believe Eclavdra is with Rhynnon although the Archmerchant may have her.  " A brief look of disgust passes Morwel's face

"I shall _scry_ for her if you will allow me to do so, and I swear that if she is in any danger, I will inform you and go to her aid. I am ever true to the spirit of my oaths." 

OOC: Sorry I have no idea where Eclavdra is, I'm unsure if Rhynnon has her (first post way back), or the Archmerchant (in response to Edena's post).




> Galeda and Zennef appear at either side of Morwel. Energy blade and greataxe wielded respectively. They take a brief moment to incline their heads respectfully.
> 
> “It’s been too long, Lady Morwel,” Galeda says, watching the situation anxiously, “Seeing you get involved, well, we couldn’t just stand there.”
> 
> ...




Morwel takes a moment to nod.

"Indeed it has Galeda, it is good to see you and I thank you for your aid. Zennef ever busy. "

Faerinal will aid Zennef in laying down his arcane protections.


----------



## Kalanyr (Jan 16, 2005)

OOC -

Compiles a list of the drow's new domain options and favoured weapons.


The drow originally start with:

Lolth (CE): Chaos, Drow, Evil, Darkness, Destruction, Spider, Trickery Favoured Weapon: Whip

Who fell silent:

Zagyg (CN): Chaos, Knowledge, Magic, Rune, Spell Favoured Weapon: Club
possibly with the help of
Murlynd (LG): Good, Knowledge, Law Favoured Weapon: Longsword

Morwel (CG): Chaos, Fey, Good, Arborea Favoured Weapon: Rapier
Eilistraee (CG): Chaos, Charm, Drow, Elf, Good, Moon, Portal Favoured Weapon: Bastard Sword

Iuz (CE): Chaos, Evil, Suffering, Trickery Favoured Weapon: Greatsword

I hope the drow like swords, they can pretty much have their choice of them. And they have a wide variety of domains for any alignment except Lawful Evil and True neutral, but its not like anyone gave those drow spells before anyway.


----------



## Serpenteye (Jan 16, 2005)

ooc:
Bedlam indeed...  

I will soon answer your posts at greater length, but first I wanted to share my general impression. 
It seems after reading the last pages of the thread that noone is particularly interested in widening the incident in the Great City and the other drow cities to a full-scale war. I got the impression that it was something most of you wanted to avoid. I'm going to base my longer post on that assumption, but first tell me; Am I wrong?


----------



## Kalanyr (Jan 16, 2005)

If its unavoidable to war we go, otherwise nope don't want a major war over this.


----------



## Bugbear (Jan 16, 2005)

Nyrond would like to see the situation contained with a minimum loss of life. "let's give peace a chance"

As for Eclavdra, she should be with Rhynnon unless somewone intervined and took her. They went to the safe section of the great city which was sucured by the Kinghts and the Modrons to be with her people.


----------



## Knight Otu (Jan 16, 2005)

Aerdi sure does not want a war at this point. 

 I have absolutely no idea where Eclavdra is now. Let me check if she safely arrived in Rel Astra...



			
				Edena said:
			
		

> An important point here:  they are not enthusiastic, and Aerdi is an evil leaning power.
> More than half the drow delegation in Aerdi dies.
> But those that remain, do not Withdrawl. They turn into the horrific, insanely evil drow (so evil they make the old drow look like elves in comparison) that I said was a possibility. This takes all of Turn 1 to happen.



 As soon as the healers notice that their efforts to heal the drow are in vain, and that those healed turn to monsters (despite the precautions that were taken against this!), they contact the other members of the TEC pact as well as Al'Akbar, for advice, or to transport the drow into their care.



			
				William said:
			
		

> OOC: Al'Akbar's ambassadors in Aerdy no doubt hear the speech and report it to him. Not a slam against Knight Otu or his faction. )



 (Sure, that would happen, it was a public speech after all. Not that I see a reaction to the speech in your post. )


----------



## Kalanyr (Jan 16, 2005)

I've noticed that a few peoples posts could be clearer if the used quotes when copying something others have said you can use quotes using the following format:

(quote=Name)Something someone else posted(/quote)

replacing the ( with [ and the ) with ].

For example the above yields


			
				Name said:
			
		

> Something someone else posted




And then underneath or above the quote block (but preferably not inside it) you can put your own text. You can also break one quote up into several by putting in new open and close quotes.

You can also drop the =Name part in order to make a quote without specifying who you are quoting.

Which makes the format this:
(quote)Something someone else posted(/quote)

and yields the below 


> Something someone else posted


----------



## Anabstercorian (Jan 16, 2005)

Well, as long as the opportunity is open, IF Eclavdra is no longer at the Great City...

----

Who should appear before the wandering Eclavdra in a flash of astral light but the Triumvirate Rebellious?  Rary, Robilar, and Eli move toward her, and Robilar reaches out his gauntletted hand.

"You appear to be in some distress, madam," says Robilar respectfully. "I believe, as signatories of the TEC Pact, that we owe you what aid we can muster. We are at your service for the time being."

Eli and Rary grumble quietly, not so gallant as Robilar.  Indeed, they were talked in to this by him.


----------



## Anabstercorian (Jan 16, 2005)

Serpenteye said:
			
		

> ooc:
> Bedlam indeed...
> 
> I will soon answer your posts at greater length, but first I wanted to share my general impression.
> It seems after reading the last pages of the thread that noone is particularly interested in widening the incident in the Great City and the other drow cities to a full-scale war. I got the impression that it was something most of you wanted to avoid. I'm going to base my longer post on that assumption, but first tell me; Am I wrong?




War bad!


----------



## Bugbear (Jan 16, 2005)

Anabstercorian said:
			
		

> Well, as long as the opportunity is open, IF Eclavdra is no longer at the Great City...
> 
> ----
> 
> ...



Which would mean they appear in the middle of the safe house. Rhynnon confronts them.
"Now that you are here I suggest you help in making this place secure. Robilar, help with getting food and water to the ill. Rary, Eli, can you make this location safe from scrying?"


----------



## Serpenteye (Jan 16, 2005)

Airwhale said:
			
		

> (OOC: Time is short, sadly, but Ren, Foran (4 epic pls), and 30 elite pls(mostly elves) assist the drow demigod in fighting the wicked one.   Keoghtom(2 epic pls), and 10 elite pls (mostly elves) guard and try to apply Keoghtom's healing balm to Eclavdra.  This second group will join in the fight if Iuz is close enough to the drow queen)
> 
> (And another 20 elites are trying to gather the other drow to the great city(mostly human... ginsal forces)




And the battle turns against Iuz. 



			
				Rikandur Azebol said:
			
		

> Sindol and Legion of the Black Death (18 elPls of Teleporting Demons) will bring hapless drow from former hundred cities of Eclavdor to Great City, where 3 elPls of Priesstesses of Iuz, of Suel descend will tend, in ruthless way of military surgeons, their irritiating drow patients. It will be about 1500 6 lvl Clerics, so it should increase percentage of drow recovering. They recived direct orders from Iuz, wia link with deity, and are prepared with all spells they have avaible for strengthening patient's spirits and flesh. Healing magic only of lowest sort (0 lvl). Life is pain, for citizens of Empire.
> 
> Later, Serpenteye, Rampage of Iuz will occur ... or rather Pillage of Iuz ? Keep in mind that Sindol will direct mortal part of Legion to this duty, as well as Demons that couldn't freely Teleport. They will gather everything valuable and prepare packages ... and install Gnomish Demolition Charges, so all andamantite and mithral mines that aren't under TEC Pact members Powers or any other Iuz's ally, will be collapsed. Those under Iuz's empire will be taken out as Iuz's rightful property. And Kobolds, Dwarves and Gnomes that are empire's citizens will move to tend them and make them operational as fast as possible.
> 
> ...




The Drow are in no position to resist and your forces easily begin to gather them up. The Great City, by now passified, is turning into a huge hospital as the clerics of Iuz compete with Elistraeans and spelljamming doctors. The disparate forces eye each-others with distrust and open hostility, but peace still regins, everywhere but in the palace.
...
The "calming aura" didn't do much. It could have, if given enough time to work.



			
				Bugbear said:
			
		

> Rhynnon calls upon the power of his artifacts to magnify his presence.
> 
> "Iuz, you black-hearted fool, stop!! Do you wish to bring the ultimate distruction down upon you?!"




Iuz is now severely outnumbered, but Elistraee is almost out.



			
				Melkor said:
			
		

> Serpenteye, my forces stop their assault on renegade Drow, taking those that were turned into Vampires to Shavarash( did I get a few Elite Pl?)




Gallador's forces withdraws, leaving empty and looted cities behind them. Most of the wealth, most of the population, had already been taken to the Great City by Eclavdra, but you manage to scrape together a small fortune and about 2,000 new vampires and vampire-spawn. 



			
				Uvenelei said:
			
		

> If it's not too late to intervene in Iuz and Elistraee's battle, I will. Informed of what's happening in the underdark, the Tempest deems that Elistraee's presence is an attack on Eclavdra's rightful rulership. He teleports in himself along with 2 ePL (for a total of 6 ePL) and joins Iuz against Elistraee (who said we couldn't play nice?). He will attack Elistraee only, and no one else unless he is attacked (he will defend himself against others if necessary). If Elistraee agrees to leave, the Tempest will allow her to retreat.
> 
> Since I'm only attacking Elistraee, it should be noted that any attack on the Tempest will be unprovoked and considered an assassination attempt and an act of war.
> 
> edit: of course, if the battle is over, I go back home, slightly disappointed I didn't get to fight anything.




The battle once again turns to Iuz' advantage, as his rival rescues him from near-certain defeat. 
It's a surreal dance of violence as the few but powerful individuals clash. A strangely lop-sided dance, as only Iuz and Elistraee are being attacked on the two sides. Their injuries are quickly worsened, and divine blood surrounds the combatants like a fine mist. Elistraee is almost struck down under the onslaught and tries to retreat. 
"I have no quarrel with either of you, but the Drow are my responsibility. I am the only deity left in my family. The Drow are my legacy. *gasp* They must not be divided..."



			
				Melkor said:
			
		

> Serpenteye!
> 
> I am teleporting my 40 Elite Pl( 30 Pl of Undeath- Vampires, Ivid`s minions, 10 Pl of living- Dragons, Duergar elites, and others) and 7 Epic Pl( Gallador with Sword of Kas, most of his Princes) in a surprise strike against Galion Vool and Salitisa!
> 
> ...




You know, from your espionage and infiltration on Gnibile, that the war that has raged there for so long is all but over. The undead rulers of the planet had long relied on the non-intervention of their respective deities and fought their war only with their own strength. Their loss of all true deities, all but one, is swiftly changing all that. 
 The rulers of Gnibile realised soon after the closing of the sphere that Vecna, in some form, was still precent. Even though the Lord of Secrets kept his silence and remained apparently passive the balance of power on Gnibile was desicively shattered. Selitisa's enemies, and her reluctant allies swiftly concluded that their independence would very soon be irreversibly lost. Seeing peaceful negotiations for surrender as preferrable to an unwinnable war and a painful final death they, one after the other, chose the only option they had.

The arrival of Gallador changes everything.

The wards around the capital, an airless underground fortress filled with poinsonous gases, are swiftly ripped apart by the power of the Sword of Kas and Gallador's Elite armies descend virtually unchallenged into the city. They easily brush aside the meager resistance with minimal casualties to themselves and enter the palace.

Selitisa is not caught unaware by the attack, though, and she knows that the battle is unwinnable. She and her Elite legion is nowhere to be found, nor is the fabled treasure of Galion Vool.

The city is yours, the country soon will be.


The other rulers of Gnibile are shaken by the sudden and overwhelming fall of their former overlord, that is those of them who are still to be found. They greet your messengers with mockery, though, for they consider you doomed and will not willingly share your fate. Selitisa is gone, they say, to raise Vecna. That is their certain belief. When your messengers suggest that they join forces with you against Vecna most of them simply laugh or just look at them incredulously.



			
				Anabstercorian said:
			
		

> The Triumvirate Rebellious maintains it's offer of Rary's Silver Palace for the meeting on the Drow Resolution proposed by Knight Otu/Ashardalon.
> 
> The Triumvirate Rebellious extends it's sovereignty in to the Underdark in the wake of the Drow collapse.  20 Elite PL worth of Seekers move in to the abandoned Drow cities (as in, 20 PL per city) beneath Triumvirate territory and proceed to loot the abandoned cities blind, while contesting with any demonic or vampiric forces who have entered them.




There's noone there to stop them, but their immediate gains are small. The cities are nearly de-populated and everything valuable has already been moved out. They find several rich mines, though. One enormous mithril and copper mine far beneath the Suel Imperium looks nearly undamaged.




			
				Melkor said:
			
		

> Serpenteye!:
> 
> I am sending messages to other warlords of Ginebei , focusing my diplomatic efforts on those that meet at least two of three following requirements:
> 
> ...




Noone accept your offer, but one of them begins to inquire about the wordings of the different pacts on Oerth. He has heard much about the Treaty of Erelei-Cinlu...




			
				Kalanyr said:
			
		

> For a moment the area brightens as if the stars shine softly overhead and then Morwel appears, Faerinall, and Gwynharwyf by her side, accompanied by a small force of Ghaele and Firre Eladrins. (15 Elite PL, taken in even percentage from where they are stationed and 2 Epic PL and Morwel).
> 
> Seeing the conflict between Ellisterae and Iuz (and the Tempest (assuming both of us arrive in time), and Rhynnon's speech, she raises her hand and a brilliant rapier formed of starlight, crackling with positive energy appears in her hand, as she moves to stand by Ellisterae's side.
> 
> "The Dark Maiden is known to me, and I will not see her destroyed or harmed any further. Cease these attacks on my ally! She has done no harm here. "




The conflict escalates.



			
				Bugbear said:
			
		

> With the Arrival of Tempest, Rhynnon gives up his attempt to stop the battle and instead turns his attenton to the semi-concious Eclavdra. Carefully, he lifts her up and teleports her to the safehouse in the heart of the Great City.




ooc: I'm sorry but Knight Otu posted first...

Assuming noone tries to stop him Overking Jahren's agent picks up the lithe form of Eclavdra and teleports her away, to what's probably a safer location...



			
				Kalanyr said:
			
		

> Seeing Rhynnon's departure, Morwel gestures for the Elites that accompanied her to try and protect and heal the drow in the city, since they are unlikely to make a difference in this battle.




Elistraee cries out in pain and falls to her knees. For her the battle is almost over, either way.

---

I will post more on the situation, there are stil plenty of posts i haven't answered, but I'll be back after dinner.


----------



## Knight Otu (Jan 16, 2005)

Should there be any unclaimed, abandoned drow cities left beneath my territories, I'll take them under "safekeeping."

 Ashardalon still calls for the "Drow Resolution," and accepts the offer of the Silver Palace as the meeting place, but before announcing the meeting, sends _messages_: "King Rhynnon, High Cleric Al'Akbar, and Eilistraee: We need to meet as soon as possible in Rel Astra!"


----------



## Knight Otu (Jan 16, 2005)

Of course, if Eilistraee dies, she isn't invited.


----------



## Anabstercorian (Jan 16, 2005)

Bugbear said:
			
		

> Which would mean they appear in the middle of the safe house. Rhynnon confronts them.
> "Now that you are here I suggest you help in making this place secure. Robilar, help with getting food and water to the ill. Rary, Eli, can you make this location safe from scrying?"






			
				Serpenteye said:
			
		

> ooc: I'm sorry but Knight Otu posted first...
> 
> Assuming noone tries to stop him Overking Jahren's agent picks up the lithe form of Eclavdra and teleports her away, to what's probably a safer location...




Knight Otu, would Eli, Robilar, and Rary be able to move to your location to offer aid and assistance?  If so, they do with all haste and gusto, along with a small contingent of men-at-arms and arcanists.


----------



## Anabstercorian (Jan 16, 2005)

> There's noone there to stop them, but their immediate gains are small. The cities are nearly de-populated and everything valuable has already been moved out. They find several rich mines, though. One enormous mithril and copper mine far beneath the Suel Imperium looks nearly undamaged.




Excellent.  Once the situation normalizes to something less unstable, we'll be sure to fortify this mine and claim it properly as our own.


----------



## Melkor Lord Of ALL! (Jan 16, 2005)

Rikandur Azebol said:
			
		

> OOC:
> 
> Galion Vool
> *Just as Gallador's forces arrived under the black skies of this dead world, mighty Vampire King noticed army, roghly quarter of his host, awaiting under black banner of Iuz. Group of young wizards and Iuz's delightful new priesstesses riding black unicorns is awaiting, grouped around single figure. apparently unarmed girl of seventeen years old. If she would ever smile, she might be even preety with her body wrapped in scarlet cloak and no weapon visible. It seem that they were praying. Priesstesses were chanting and marking with blood over their forheads assembled Ogres, Hill Giants and Trolls. These monsters were muttering prayers to Iuz, no ... Giants were praying aslo to, apparently, wolf totem. Drelzna, after all praying was done stepped in front of her army and raised hand, gathering attention. Her voice, hard as steel, was hearable clearly in every corner.*
> ...




Gallador raises the Sword of Kas, which begins to radiate a great Aura of Evil energies, flowing through his Undeath warriors and Iuz`s host, infusing them with vigor, confidence and will to kill!: - He can be heard in few miles as he flies on his Shadow Dragon over the assembled forces:

"Yes, death and eternal suffering to those that oppose Lord Gallador and Iuz the Old One, we shall devour their souls!  We shall bring Peace and Order to this world, which has fallen to Vecna`s followers!" 

OOC: Not sure how Iuz`s followers feel about peace and order, but I am sure they hate Vecna.


----------



## Bugbear (Jan 16, 2005)

Anabstercorian said:
			
		

> Eli and Rary look at each other askance for a moment before accepting direction.  "I will ward the area against further astral penetration," says Eli, moving outside (read, Dimensional Lock).
> 
> "I shall evoke a Mordenkainen's Private Sanctum," says Rary, before doing so.
> 
> "I will give what aid I can," says Robilar with knightly dignity.




Never mind. Serpenteye ruled that I don't have Eclavdra.  So I beleve you would arrive in Rel Astra. A much safer place I might add.

Nonetheless, I wiil continue to have the Modrons locate and rescue the Incapcitated Morheil, and bring them to the safe-house. William said that Al'Akbar and his forces were joining mine once the situation with Elistrie and Iuz had been resolved. They are welcome to do so. In the meentime the Knights of Heironius will provide sucurity for the safehouse. Healers wil tend to the sick and injured.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jan 16, 2005)

OOC: Just an idle question, since my leaders' attentions are elsewhere, but were there any drow cities within my borders, or close under my mountains?  If so, they're currently quarantined; no one's going in, but neither do the border guards look kindly on anyone, allied or no, sending troops inside my borders.


----------



## Melkor Lord Of ALL! (Jan 16, 2005)

Serpenteye! Rikandur!

Firstly, Gallador invites Iuz`s Clerics( but preferably the NE rather than CE ones) to start the worship of Iuz among my 4 million of servitor Humanoids!- It shall double the Iuz`s worshipper base, and bring him closer to achieving Lesser God status, I believe!

On Gibenei, the 25 Elite Pl and 2 Epic of my forces( including most of my Necromancers!)- stay in Galion Vool, gaining control over Salitisa`s regular undeath legions and the country, are there any other inhabitants than mindless Undeath?

Rest- 15 Elite, 5 Epic of mine, and 10 Elite, 2 Epic of Iuz`s forces, are striking against the next strongest warlord loyal to Cult of Vecna.

Gallador sends a furious message to Warlords:

"You cowardly fools! So you would rather be Vecna`s slaves than my honored partners and allies?! Know that Vecna is not the only God that is still here, so is my ally, Lord Iuz!. My allies from Erelhei- Cinhu Pact, half of powers on Oerth, will gladly join me in anhilating all followers of the Whispered One, so forsake him, or your doom shall be inevitable!"

I am making closer contacts with the Warlord who asked about the Pact.


----------



## Melkor Lord Of ALL! (Jan 16, 2005)

Serpenteye, some matters:

Vecna is actually a Lesser God or Demigod?!

How much do 2000 Drow Vampires and Vampire Spawn give me- around 10-15 Elite Pl I assume?

How much regular troops can I transport through gates using my Elite forces?

Can I sacrifice some of my humanoid slaves to bring Gallador closer to Divinity( like gaining Hero-Deity status?)


----------



## Airwhale (Jan 16, 2005)

I am so confused... is Iuz still fighting? If not, have my human troops transported back to undock their ships, and head to oerth? Is Foran helping with the assasination of the archlich?


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Jan 16, 2005)

*TEC Pact Members:*

The Scarlet Brotherhood suggests that both the Drow Resolution and the TEC Summit take place immediately. I, Brother Abbon Craylor, shall arrive there shortly, and await what other representatives may come.

We wish to make public our opening statements concerning both matters:

_The Drow Resolution:_

We feel that given the utter chaos which permeates their cities, the Drow and the Empire of Eclavdor can no longer be considered a _nation_ for any functional purposes, and neither Elistraee, Eclavdra, nor anyone they claim as subjects should have any eligibility for protection or obligation under the TEC Pact. At such time as chaos this chaos is resolved, and a clear leader steps forward, they should of course be allowed to sign into the Pact; but they would represent a new, distinct power, and should not be afforded any special consideration until they have signed.

The Yuan-Ti Empire, however, appears to represent an unbroken nation who, though no longer beholden to Eclavdra, should still be held to all commitments she bestowed upon them during her reign. We consider them members of the TEC Pact, to receive full protection and to be accountable for all obligations it entails.

_The TEC Summit:_

First, the Scarlet Brotherhood calls for the creation of a system for collective action and decision-making between the powers. We propose a simple vote, by which any proposed action or amendment to the terms of the Pact shall be ratified by any two-thirds of the powers involved. The terms of this system should stipulate clearly that all powers in the Pact will be held obligated to any proposal so ratified, regardless of their own approval. We believe that this issue should be addressed _first_, to provide a simpler means for recognizing consensus among the other concerns raised at the Summit.

Second, we propose an article be added to the Pact which shall exempt any power from protection against an attack which has been provoked by their own aggression. This article should clearly state that this exemption shall only cover attacks equalling the original aggression, and then be lifted; that is, should Pact Member A attack Foreign Power B with 10,000 troops, then B may respond with an attack to A of 10,000 troops without fear of recourse. Should B send 20,000 troops, then that would represent 10,000 troops beyond exemption, and the mutual retribution clause would require all pact members to send forces equalling 10,000 troops against power B.

*Edena:*

The Scarlet Brotherhood sends representatives to the Yuan-Ti Empire, to try to determine just who is in charge there, now, and to request that this ruling power attend the TEC Summit. We will try to express that without an officially and universally recognized leadership, it will be difficult to convince world power that they are at all capable of meeting the obligations to which the Yuan-Ti will be held.

*Melkor:*

The Scarlet Brotherhood would like to invite Gallador to speak on the matter of Vecna at an upcoming rally in Kro Kerlep. We request that he appear in the robes and regalia of Our Brotherhood, and come bearing the Sword of Kas, whose history and significance should be told in his oration. We wish for his presence to demonstrate the solidarity of our nations against the upcoming struggle, and to spurn our people forward to deliver Vecna his defeat.

*To all powers housing elven refugees:*

It has come to our attention that numerous powers throughout Oerth have come into possession of substantial child resources from Aliador, Ratik, and the former Drow. We are interested in purchasing these resources to ensure their safekeeping, at a negotiable price of one trained soldier per ten elven children. _(1 rPL per 30,000 children)_ If you are interested in such trade, please contact us immediately.


----------



## Serpenteye (Jan 16, 2005)

Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> FROM SOLLIR:
> 
> Glu'boise is a specialized Diviner as well as a Loremaster of 35 levels.  If he cannot directly detect Eclavdra's position (which he should, seeing as he is 2 epPL and the Regalia is 1) he has the experience to instead divine minute deals about her location, spread out so complex that a single protection spell cast on a person couldn't prevent it.  A normal person wouldn't be able to use these clues to find Eclavdra without more actual searching, but Glu'boise's massive intellect combined with experience and knowledge would allow him to piece all the information together, at least enough to find Eclavdra's whereabouts to a radius of 10 meters.  Epic level characters can do crazy things   Of course, this is all under SE's purview, but this is my counter-interpretation for yours ^_^




Noone had any problems finding Eclavdra when she was unconscious in the Great City, wether they can find her now is up to Knight Otu. He has several locations that are almost completely safe against divinations of any sort (so do the rest of you). 



			
				Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> POSTED BY SERPENTEYE
> 
> (post as given on page 4)
> 
> ...




 
I overreacted, a lot. Sorry.



			
				Kalanyr said:
			
		

> The Miranda Alliance lays claim to all drow cities below its territory. 15 Elite PL is again dispatched to protect and evacuate these cities. If hostile parties refuse to live the caverns are collapsed after the evacuation is complete.




City after city is emptied. 




			
				James Heard said:
			
		

> OOC:
> You misunderstand. Zagyg isn't granting spells to "just the drow of the nearest delegation."
> 
> Zagyg is granting spells to the drow. Whether they like it or not, whether they asked for it or not. At least for the short time they're within his portfolio and in such a radical and nonstandard frame of being that he literally can't _help_ granting them spells. Their changed nature courts unpredictability, which is directly within his portfolio. He could no more _not_ grant them spells in this crux than Boccob could deny spellcasters his influence. Not just some of the drow. *All* drow with divine caster levels affected by this radical change, as chaotic creatures of magic in an unusual situation fall under his influence. He's not claiming them or converting them. He can't grant them Lolth only spells and he's not going to hand them Evil descriptor spells anymore than he'd grant Good descriptor spells without some occasion. They appeal to his divine chaos by what they are and what's going on, just by being there. Zagyg doesn't care if they know where the magic comes from. Zagyg isn't looking for followers among the drow in any particular. He's providing them succor and acting out his essential divine nature. This is what he's a god _for_, these sorts of situations. This is his place in the pantheon of gods, he's the ace in the hole to cover the bases and hedge the bets. He's the space between the other, more prominent gods of magic. He's a god of transition and limits and spaces between ideas and concepts. He might not be able to account for everyone, if he can't he _orders_ Murlynd to also aid his cause. Murlynd might not approve in totality, but he will obey Zagyg in this moment because whatever else is happening moments like these begin to show the clarity and moments of vision behind his Master's brilliant but purposely fractured mind. This isn't a decision really, it's an inevitable consequence of a series of actions.




True.



			
				Uvenelei said:
			
		

> The Tharquish Empire, in the Tempest's temporary absence, claims the Drow cities beneath the Empire and the Tharquish Dominions. My elite PL will delay their current actions, 'port down to the Underdark, loot the cities, and gather up the survivors. Once the surviving drow are brought to the surface, they will be liberated as the citizens of the Empire were. Of course, the Tempest and his arcanists who treat the drow view the evil as the true nature and the good as a corrupting influence, so they will be returned to their 'true' evil nature.
> 
> As for the Tempest himself, any comments directed to him in the middle of a fight go unanswered; as a Frenzied Berserker, his philosophy is, 'less talky, more fighty'.




It takes very little to make the Drow remain Evil, turning them Good is a far longer and more difficult process. Evil is, after all, their true nature.



			
				Airwhale said:
			
		

> If Elistaree is still fighting Iuz, our forces continue to help her untill the situation is resolved. THey will basically defer to her judgement about how to handle the old one.
> 
> Once Iuz is forced out of the city, the following happens:
> __________________________________________________________________________
> ...




Selisita, the Arch-lich, is nowhere to be found.
-
Soon there will be no more Drow left in the Underdark, except in the Great City. Your healers do what they can to help, but the recovery is long and hard.



			
				Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> *NOTE* the Regalia is only 1 epPL according to page 2 of the OOC thread.  Does this ruling still stand or is it now worth 2?
> ...
> If Glu'boise does indeed find Eclavdra first, ...




Ah, my mistake. 1 epic PL it is.

Iuz is hurt a bit worse than he would otherwise be. He's now down to 1 epPL.



			
				Kalanyr said:
			
		

> I'll just note that Morwel will grant spells to any drow of Chaotic Good, Neutral Good or Chaotic Neutral alignment (so long as they are heading for good alignment). After they recover. The massive change to chaotic good alignment and encouraging it falls within her portfolio. Her domains are Chaos , Good and Arborea. And I hope they like using rapiers.




In time she might build up quite a following, for indeed many of the Drow being treated by the Goodly factions become CG. The road will be long and hard, and they will not all change their natures by free choice, but few can resist their powerful protectors for long.



			
				Rikandur Azebol said:
			
		

> And if everybody are giving spells to Drow ... Then Iuz too ! All Evil Drow recive most vile spells, knowing that Iuz is blessing them. All Drow clerics of evil aligment, even Lawful ones. As well as Chaotic Neutral Drow (Those Ivid insane) even if they couldn't recive Corrupt Magic. Chaos is also in Iuz's portfolio and he wishes the drow to choose for themselves !
> Of course he would aprreciate greatly if they turn to him afterwards.
> 
> 
> ...




Iuz is a bit preoccupied at the moment, but soon he too grants spells to the Drow. Only spells of level 0 and 1 for now, though. 

The spiritual battle for the souls of the Drow is just beginning.




			
				Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> Hachiman suddenly appeared, interposing himself between Eilistraee and Iuz. His visage is one of serenity, but his hand is upon the katana at his side.
> 
> “This ceases now,” he says, in a calm and clear tone, “It is my interpretation that Iuz has violated the TEC pact, as its terms are made publicly clear. As I am a member of the Miranda Treaty, any attack upon Morwel, _or those under her protection_, must be responded to by all members.”
> 
> ...




Noted

---

The cities under your domain are fast being emptied with no outside interference. The forces of Iuz wisely choose to avoid conflict.



			
				Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> And, even ... I ... can't quite figure out what the situation is now in the Great City.
> Not even after carefully reading each and every post, can I figure out what is happening.  I can take guesses, though!




Me neither, . Everyone, if I mess up too bad please feel free to correct me.



			
				Rikandur Azebol said:
			
		

> OOC:
> Iuz wasn't attacking Eclavdra ! Boohoo, he tried to defend her from Drow Goddes who will poison her mind. He feel terribly dissapointed here and may withdraw.
> 
> Okay, Festy, You made it clear first. Thank You.
> ...




And the battle is over.

Elistraee, clinging to life by pure force of will, collapses on the scarred floor.

(Elistraee is down to 0 epPL, just barely alive but helpless. Iuz is down to 1,1 epPL, seriously wounded.)



			
				Kalanyr said:
			
		

> Morwel also backs down but stands guard over Ellisterae and if the situation seems calm enough she will invoke her own divine power to cast _heal_ on the drow goddess.




The spell appears to do little, but she seems to be breathing a bit easier. You suspect that only time can heal her wounds.



			
				Kalanyr said:
			
		

> OOC -
> 
> Compiles a list of the drow's new domain options and favoured weapons.
> 
> ...




It seems Iuz and Elistraee are the two deities with the most in common with Lolth. However, that has only a marginal effect on who gains the Drow's worship.



			
				Knight Otu said:
			
		

> As soon as the healers notice that their efforts to heal the drow are in vain, and that those healed turn to monsters (despite the precautions that were taken against this!), they contact the other members of the TEC pact as well as Al'Akbar, for advice, or to transport the drow into their care.




Most Drow are already monsters. This can be changed with carefull and nurturing indoctrination, but that's does not always work.



			
				Kalanyr said:
			
		

> I've noticed that a few peoples posts could be clearer if the used quotes when copying something others have said you can use quotes using the following format:
> 
> (quote=Name)Something someone else posted(/quote)
> 
> ...




ooc:
That's good advice. But I cannot quote a quote, only one level of text is visible when I reply. Sometimes it's convenient for me to be able to quote your quote directly without having to do extra copy-pasting and tag-writing. Ah... use whatever format you're comfortable with.



			
				Anabstercorian said:
			
		

> Well, as long as the opportunity is open, IF Eclavdra is no longer at the Great City...
> 
> ----
> 
> ...




ooc: That's up the Knight Otu.



			
				Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Should there be any unclaimed, abandoned drow cities left beneath my territories, I'll take them under "safekeeping."
> 
> Ashardalon still calls for the "Drow Resolution," and accepts the offer of the Silver Palace as the meeting place, but before announcing the meeting, sends _messages_: "King Rhynnon, High Cleric Al'Akbar, and Eilistraee: We need to meet as soon as possible in Rel Astra!"




All of the drow cities under your territory are unclaimed, by anyone but the Drow themselves who are in no position to object...

The Drow never consented to be annexed, by anyone, but some time will pass before they are able to object to you saving them.

Elistraee accepts, when she wakes up.


----------



## Airwhale (Jan 16, 2005)

In that case...

The convoy begins it's trip to take the undead kings armys to Gallon vools planetoid.


----------



## Knight Otu (Jan 16, 2005)

> Knight Otu, would Eli, Robilar, and Rary be able to move to your location to offer aid and assistance? If so, they do with all haste and gusto, along with a small contingent of men-at-arms and arcanists.




 Ashardalon, in his true form, is only mildly surprised as Rary, Eli and Robilar appear before him in Rel Astra.
 "I do not remember inviting you here, but as long as you can aid Eclavdra, I am not opposed to your presence. I hope Al'Akbar and King Rhynnon react as quickly, and Eilistraee has survived the battle my agents reported."


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 16, 2005)

> And the battle is over.
> 
> Elistraee, clinging to life by pure force of will, collapses on the scarred floor.
> 
> (Elistraee is down to 0 epPL, just barely alive but helpless. Iuz is down to 1,1 epPL, seriously wounded.)




If it was time, I would SOOOOO jump on this opportunity to smash some gods to little itty bitty bits.


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Jan 16, 2005)

When Elistraee falls, six individuals in sleek red garb, faces obscured by ornate masks, teleport in to surround Iuz. One speaks: "We consider that the theft of Eclavadra's Regalia represents an attack equal to her life. The terms of the pact are clear." The voice is Abbon Craylor's, and he says it with a judicial lack of enthusiasm.

The Elder Brothers attack Iuz.

*Meanwhile:*

Messages are sent to members of the TEC Pact, starting with the Wolf God.

"We hold Iuz in treason for the theft of Eclavdra's Regalia. Regardless of our position regarding her power, that resolution has not been reached, and so is not binding. Eclavdra is, for the moment, afforded full protection, and likewise Iuz must be held fully responsible for his actions.

We shall shortly loose the reins on our Brothers in the North, who have longed for revenge against his Empire. We request full passage from those territories which lie en route. When we have routed his Empire, the territory shall belong to those who have most assisted us."

The Scarlet Brotherhood moves no troops, just yet.


----------



## Uvenelei (Jan 16, 2005)

Serpenteye said:
			
		

> And the battle is over.
> 
> Elistraee, clinging to life by pure force of will, collapses on the scarred floor.
> 
> (Elistraee is down to 0 epPL, just barely alive but helpless. Iuz is down to 1,1 epPL, seriously wounded.)




This is still a game of DnD, no matter how large, and thus the meaning of life in a DnD world ("Kill people and take their stuff") still applies. I'll forgoe killing Elistraee, but I do claim looting rights. I help myself to a few shiny things, then go back home. She's defeated, and Eclavdra was taken away by TEC Pact members, so she's safe.

edit: When the Elder Brothers show up and attack Iuz, I make sure they don't kill him; the legality of his actions should be determined at the summit. If found guilty of an attack on Eclavdra, he can be dealt with more harshly then, but for now he should be only taken into custody.

As for the non-TEC powers present, I say to them that Eclavdra is safe and Elistraee is defeated; they should take the demigoddess and leave, as this is TEC business.


----------



## Bugbear (Jan 16, 2005)

Guilt Puppy said:
			
		

> *TEC Pact Members:*
> 
> The Scarlet Brotherhood suggests that both the Drow Resolution and the TEC Summit take place immediately. I, Brother Abbon Craylor, shall arrive there shortly, and await what other representatives may come.



This may not be possible given current circumstances, but I agree that the finalization of the TEC pact should take place as soon as possible. Until the TEC conference takes place, the Pact is at best an informal affair. 


> We wish to make public our opening statements concerning both matters:
> 
> _The Drow Resolution:_
> 
> ...



A few hours of civic disorder does not unmake a nation. Until the situation becomes clear, Nyrond considers the Empire of Eclavdor to be the Empire of Eclavdor. If the Yaun-Ti have, as it seems broken off from the Empire, then they may or may not wish to sign into the pact.  They may now be an indipentant power, and as such should be treated with the respect that they diserve.


> _The TEC Summit:_
> 
> First, the Scarlet Brotherhood calls for the creation of a system for collective action and decision-making between the powers. We propose a simple vote, by which any proposed action or amendment to the terms of the Pact shall be ratified by any two-thirds of the powers involved. The terms of this system should stipulate clearly that all powers in the Pact will be held obligated to any proposal so ratified, regardless of their own approval. We believe that this issue should be addressed _first_, to provide a simpler means for recognizing consensus among the other concerns raised at the Summit.



Nyrond agrees with this and seconds the motion.



> Second, we propose an article be added to the Pact which shall exempt any power from protection against an attack which has been provoked by their own aggression. This article should clearly state that this exemption shall only cover attacks equalling the original aggression, and then be lifted; that is, should Pact Member A attack Foreign Power B with 10,000 troops, then B may respond with an attack to A of 10,000 troops without fear of recourse. Should B send 20,000 troops, then that would represent 10,000 troops beyond exemption, and the mutual retribution clause would require all pact members to send forces equalling 10,000 troops against power B.




Nyrond does not agree with this, since 10,000 men does not equil 10,000 demons. should party A send 10,000 demons against party B who only has halflings withwhich to defend, party B would have no choice but to send more than the allowed 10,000.
Instead I propose that acts of agression by Pact mambers against non-pact members do not bring into being the retribution clause of the pact. Members may ask for assisstance from individual pact members, but that is between them and does not and should not involve the pact as a whole.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jan 16, 2005)

*Kalanyr:*

[sblock]"Would Lady Morwel risk letting Iuz go, allowing his evil to exist further and bring suffering to more lives when she has a chance to end him now, an option which she has every right to use?  I promise that should you let him go there will be few prime chances as the one which lays now before you.  Alternatively, if Iuz lets you go and the council doesn't punish you, which it shouldn't, he may now bear a grudge.  If he is there to lead his forces they will be stronger from his ferver.  Deal with him now, under auspices that if the council should resign him to his fate, that he should at least be imprisoned until then, if you so choose.  I have already promised my aid."[/sblock]

*Serpenteye and Kalanyr:*

[sblock]If Morwel continues to attack Iuz, she has Glu'boise's Ring of Gaxx and Ring of Cirrus should she wish to have them as I've noted previously.[/sblock]


----------



## Airwhale (Jan 16, 2005)

> This is still a game of DnD, no matter how large, and thus the meaning of life in a DnD world ("Kill people and take their stuff") still applies. I'll forgoe killing Elistraee, but I do claim looting rights. I help myself to a few shiny things, then go back home. She's defeated, and Eclavdra was taken away by TEC Pact members, so she's safe.




The elvish Imperial navy and Keoghtom will obviously attempt to stop anyone hostle from coming anywhere *near* the demigod.  Also, General Legubim will ask if the demigod wishes to be transported someplace safer untill she recovers.


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Jan 16, 2005)

Uvenelei said:
			
		

> edit: When the Elder Brothers show up and attack Iuz, I make sure they don't kill him; the legality of his actions should be determined at the summit. If found guilty of an attack on Eclavdra, he can be dealt with more harshly then, but for now he should be only taken into custody.




The Brothers insist that he should be fully subdued (dropped 0, as Elistraee), and stripped of the Regalia, but we agree not to kill him. Although it may be hard to quibble much over details, since the Elder Brothers aren't wasting any time getting to the subdual part.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jan 16, 2005)

GuiltPuppy said:
			
		

> Messages are sent to members of the TEC Pact, starting with the Wolf God.
> 
> "We hold Iuz in treason for the theft of Eclavdra's Regalia. Regardless of our position regarding her power, that resolution has not been reached, and so is not binding. Eclavdra is, for the moment, afforded full protection, and likewise Iuz must be held fully responsible for his actions.




The Wolf God responds with a runner, a poor frightened quaggoth carrying a hastily scrawled missive.  "This is a matter which must be determined at a meeting of all member nations; as many are already in the Great City, we will hold the summit there."

It is likely several days, at the very minimum, before the Wolf God leaves his task of organizing and restraining the humanoids.


----------



## Uvenelei (Jan 16, 2005)

Airwhale said:
			
		

> The elvish Imperial navy and Keoghtom will obviously attempt to stop anyone hostle from coming anywhere *near* the demigod.  Also, General Legubim will ask if the demigod wishes to be transported someplace safer untill she recovers.




Since I was one of the two hostile powers that brought her down in the first place, I figure I'm about 5' away, since I don't use a reach weapon. However, if you insist, you can have her stuff, but you owe me something in return.



			
				Guilt Puppy said:
			
		

> The Brothers insist that he should be fully subdued (dropped 0, as Elistraee), and stripped of the Regalia, but we agree not to kill him. Although it may be hard to quibble much over details, since the Elder Brothers aren't wasting any time getting to the subdual part.




If I get this assurance, then very well, I won't interfere. However, I deem it within Iuz's rights to kill the lot of you if he can.


----------



## Airwhale (Jan 16, 2005)

Uvenelei said:
			
		

> Since I was one of the two hostile powers that brought her down in the first place, I figure I'm about 5' away, since I don't use a reach weapon. However, if you insist, you can have her stuff, but you owe me something in return.
> 
> If I get this assurance, then very well, I won't interfere. However, I deem it within Iuz's rights to kill the lot of you if he can.




The elves and Ranzwick were fighting along side her, so they were even closer.  While they stop fighting when it is apparent that no one is about to kill her, they are not about to let anyone touch her. If you do attempt to loot her body or molest her in any way after she has fallen, they will continue to fight.

The elves would be shocked (In a british sort of way) if you implied they were about to loot the demigods body.  They would keep on yammering about some oath they took.


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Jan 16, 2005)

Uvenelei said:
			
		

> If I get this assurance, then very well, I won't interfere. However, I deem it within Iuz's rights to kill the lot of you if he can.




Since it seems your request will be made fairly strongly, Abbon Craylor will step away from the battle, remove his mask, and politely assure you that the demigod will not be slain until members of the Pact have had appropriate time to consider the charges against him.

Behind him, the others are jumping and spinning around, throwing showers of gleaming shuriken, and generally trying to get things taken care of as quickly as possible. Once his assurance is made, Craylor dons his mask once more, and returns to the fray.


----------



## Knight Otu (Jan 16, 2005)

Aerdi sends diplomats to the Great City for the TEC Summit and the Drow Resolution. They state that they agree with King Rhynnon on the matters of both issues, and urge again all side to cease hostilities in the Underdark until the Summit has been finished.


----------



## Melkor Lord Of ALL! (Jan 16, 2005)

Lord Gallador is currenlty unavailible, Princess Lanfear will represent Gallador`s Concord on the TEC Pact meeting( and Princess Meliana might be there, but she is insane to an extent).


----------



## Melkor Lord Of ALL! (Jan 16, 2005)

Guilt Puppy!

A sinister looking(OOC: think all those little girls in horror movies like Ring or www.fear.com) human girl around 10 years old appears before Iuz and Elder Brothers:

"No, how dare you strike Grandpa Iuz, traitors! He protected Eclavdra from this Elistraee whore, we must harm her, not Iuz! My father, Lord Gallador, will punish your actions against his ally!"

If Iuz is gravely injured, Meliana will try to teleport him to his stronghold.


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Jan 16, 2005)

Guilt Puppy said:
			
		

> When Elistraee falls, six individuals in sleek red garb, faces obscured by ornate masks, teleport in to surround Iuz. One speaks: "We consider that the theft of Eclavadra's Regalia represents an attack equal to her life. The terms of the pact are clear." The voice is Abbon Craylor's, and he says it with a judicial lack of enthusiasm.
> 
> The Elder Brothers attack Iuz.
> 
> ...




OOC:
Guilt Puppy, magnificient coup. I congratulate ... But Elder Brothers risk more than just their lives. Iuz can eat souls. He's also Demon Prince. And have Powerful Artifact in his hands ... that is fully capable of giving him edge over the goddes !
Unless very lucky, some Brothers will die today. Let's see ... in comparision with each other our Epic's have such combat capabilities: +1 Attack,+0 Defense. Iuz's edges: 
Demigod and Cleric. Serpenteye ... it is stillunclear to me if Cleric's help gives +2 or +1 to Defense ? Judging from weapons used by Scarlet Brothers, they have not technological superiority over Iuz so eventual bonuses nullify each other. So my math looks that way:
Iuz +2 A / +2 or +3 D. Elder Brothers +1 A / +0 D.

Here is how Iuz will deal with Brothers using spellike _Time Stop_. Three free rounds, on average, to build up magical barrage against Brothers including _Curses_ that will lower their saves and stats, _Confusion_, _Wall of Blades_, _Word of Chaos_ and _Destruction_, and close observation of one of brothers for three uninterrupted rounds, while moving behind them or in other unexpected place to strike Assasin Death Blow wit his Law hating sword. Iuz have magical greatsword that is enchanted against law and good. Brothers aren't bleedinghearts but it didn't decrease their lawfulness. And He uses Regalia to defend himself ... mainly their protective powers first, and careful usage of their offensive capabilities not to hurt any one who wasn't attacking Iuz. 

This battle is fought desperately, and much more thoughtfully that his brawling with Elistaree.

And Iuz's momma will safeguard herself from scrying, wasting no time on pointless mourning.
Her boy could defend himself. And Brotherhood will _pay_.

If dropped below 1 epPL, now he is just 1,1 epPL. Iuz turns tail and flees to unknown place. And will remain hidden from all scrying due to Regalia. And wait until Eclavdra recovers, before giving sign of life. Only to her, and just to restore Regalia to their beautiful Owner. And to tell her his version of treachery and bloodshed started by Elistaree. And Morwel's treason, and Brotherhood's treason. Only He remined faithful to his word, Wolf God, Tempest and Gallador. And if she probes he will add unwillingly that Rhynnon and Al'Akbar seemed to not betray them, this time of course.

IC:
Empire of Iuz, safe place.

M'lady ... Lord Iuz was betrayed by former allies and ordered us to take you to safehouse just in case it is preemptive strike from _Menace_.

*Scarred terribly Red Abishai, and humanoidal woman in slave's gray dress, wearing silver mask of beautiful elven face and wrapped in bandages covering her whole body. Fresh and smelling strongly of herbal medicines. Eiryne Victoria, wery unhappy with whole situation was violently giving back her breakfast. She rasped between spasms.*

Ughh ... I will kill him for making THIS to me Uuu ... >blee<

OOC:
Sollir, Anabstercorian _Sendings_ reach for Arch Merchant and Eli and Rary, Drelzna informs them that Selitisia the Lich Servant of Vecna fled from Gallador and they should locate her before she ressurects Vecna ! Especially Mercan who is Multiverse famous Diviner, and mightest mages of Oerth Eli and Rary.


----------



## Knight Otu (Jan 16, 2005)

"Just how foolish are those..." Ashardalon lets loose a draconic swear loosely translated as "non-dragons." Realizing that things do not calm down in the Great City, he then teleports to the Great City as well, in his natural form.

   "Cease all hostilities!"
  Ashardalon does not even wait if his words are heeded and continues.

 "Demigods, great leaders, and several other entities of power are gathered here, at a site of catastrophe, and all that happens is that you smash each other's SKULL? Did you even pause to think what happened? Did you even try to listen to the multitude of reasonable voices? Any fighting at this point will only lead to more fighting!
 Do any of you know what happened to the drow? They were isolated from Lolth, that is what happened! But it goes beyond this. Oerth is isolated from the Outer Planes. It is isolated from the Inner Planes!
It is isolated from the Positive Energy Plane, the birthplace of all souls!!.
 What impact do you think that will have? And the souls already here, what do you think will happen to them? THEY CANNOT PASS ON TO THEIR JUST REWARDS! They will remain on Oerth eternally, with no chance to receive their just reward! THAT is what we need to worry about now!"


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jan 16, 2005)

OOC-Here's where I'm confused.  I was under the impression that only the Outer Planes were sealed, not the Inner ones like the positive/negative energy and elemental planes, but then again I could very well be wrong.  Anyways, the point is moot as it seems both of the planes are still functioning as people are still living and undead are still churning-however, this depends on how the multiverse is run in this game.  However, Ashardalon could just be trying to make a grand intimidating statement, if so, just ignore my whole post then


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jan 16, 2005)

Serpenteye said something about Gallador's vampiric forces finding the supply of negative energy very weak, back when they were converting the leftover drow, and thus having to supply the energy themselves; it's not unreasonable to think that this should be equally true of positive energy.  If I recall correctly, souls normally went to the Outer Planes, to become petitioners, after their deaths; it's going to be a fun question as to what happens with them now.


----------



## Kalanyr (Jan 17, 2005)

I'll just clarify the bonus for Rikandur:

Militia  -4/-3
Regular +0/+0
Elite +4/+3
Epic +8/+7

Demigods add +2/+2 to themselves personally, +1/+1 to those they favour.
Druids/Clerics with gods get a further +0/+1
Every full 4 tech levels adds +1/+1.
Undead for the moment add +0/+2. When fighting those backed by Lesser gods Undead add +0/+0. When fighting those backed up intermediate or more gods they add +0/-2.

In short the
Elder Brothers + Tempest + Their Epics are +8/+7, 
Iuz + Morwel + Hachiman + Ellisterae is +10/+10, 
Iuz + Morwel + Hachimans epics are +9/+8 or +9/+9 if they have clerics.

If I am correct. If someone has 4 tech levels which its too early to tell yet they'll fight at +1/+1 above the listed.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Jan 17, 2005)

Uh ... yes.
  Ok ...

  The Lord of the Yuan-Ti (absolutely frightened out of his wits by now:  you'd be frightened too if six or seven odd demipowers were having it out directly below you, and now VECNA is coming back, and there is an undead army out there in space on .. what world? ... and Eclavdra is missing (there is no way the yuan-ti could know where she's been taken, or if she's been taken, or anything else) and all your allies are ... well, you can't even begin to tell what in Serpents' name is going on with them ...)  declares:

  We are still a part of the TEC Pact.
  The Yuan-Ti Empire will remain in the TEC Pact.
  As Lord of the Yuan-Ti Empire, I shall attend the TEC Summit. 
  (then says to himself)  Wherever in the name of the Great Serpent it is going to be held, if it is going to be held ...

  By the way, the Ice Elves of the Adri are just very nicely saying nothing.  Nothing at all.
  When in doubt, out of sight, out of mind, they would say.

  -

  Eclavdra is still incapacitated.
  She would have recovered and become good, but Eilistraees' healing was interrupted.
  Whether Eclavdra is going to make it through Withdrawal and become a good drow, go uttelry insane, die, or become horrifically evil, is still up in the air.
  Since Iuz is (assuming he is alive) trying to corrupt Eclavdra, and because she is in the care of Ashardalon the Dragon, who is evil, and Rary (who is evil) is present, it is more likely than not that Eclavdra will become the superevil drow that was the fearful possibility from the beginning.

  The situation with Eclavdra is not decided yet:  it is tipping towards evil, and Eclavdra becoming super evil, but it hasn't happened yet.
  That fate hasn't quite yet been decreed.  But because Eilistraee fell, and is now unconscious, and because Iuz is still out there throwing his corrupting influence, and because Ashardalon is - after all - an evil power, the scales are tipping that way.

  The drow who are being treated and aided by Good powers and elves are making it through Withdrawal and becoming good.  All over Oerik, thousands of drow taken from (the 99) Underdark cities are becoming good.
  The drow who are being incorporated (from the 99 cities) by evil powers (such as the Tharquish Empire under Uvenelei, those who joined with Iuz, those who were taken by Gallador, those who joined Anabstercorians' power, and those in cities held by Paxus' humanoids) are probably going to end up becoming super evil instead.  Those who survive the Withdrawal and it's reversal, that is.

  The 99 drow cities, including the Vault of the Drow, have now all been plundered and occupied it would seem (you do realize, don't you, that this ... could ... be considered a violation of the TEC Pact ... (chuckles))
  Some cities are occupied by good invaders, some by evil invaders.
  As I said, some of the drow that were there (those drow who refused to follow Eclavdra to the Great City in the first place, before the Withdrawal hit all the drow) are now dead, some are insane, many are still sick, some are turning to good, some are turning to incredible evil, and some to neutrality.

  In the Great City (actually, the drow never really got a chance to even start building the Great City, and the way everyone has been posting, at times it looked like the area was literally packed wall to wall with Celestials, Infernals, humans, elves, drow, and everything else) the drow remain sick, going through the Withdrawal.
  As I previously stated, it will take a while for them to make it through Withdrawal.
  If Eilistraee had not been interrupted, it would have gone much more quickly, but she was interrupted, and a great deal of evil and malevolent energy came into the Great City:  the effects of all that malevolent energy is not lost, on the suffering drow.

  The result is that there is TRULY a battle going on for the hearts and minds of the stricken drow.
  They are trying to revert to good, to elves, in effect.
  The presence of good forces and beings, such as Al'Akbar, Morwel, and Eilistraee, is helping this process along, reinforcing it, giving the drow strength to survive the Withdrawal and make the change.
  But ...
  The presence of evil powers:  Iuz, the Wolf God, the Tempest, Ashardalon, Gallador, Abbon of the Scarlet Brotherhood, is interrupting the Withdrawal, perverting it, trying to reverse it and cause a horrific result:  the drow ending up being as much more evil as they were, than the old drow were compared to the elves.
  The Awakening of Vecna is also affecting the drow, perverting their Withdrawal, trying to force them away from the path back to the Light.

  So, the battle for the hearts and minds of the drow continues.
  It is not a physical battle.  It is not a battle that can be viewed by any normal means.
  But it is there, and for those with eyes that can see it, it is frightfully real and violent.


----------



## Kalanyr (Jan 17, 2005)

Morwel will also attempt to stop the Tempest looting Ellisterae and since she was fighting by Ellisterae's side she should be as capable of doing this as any are. 

If Morwel manages to stop the Tempest from looting Ellisterae (or even if she does not) she'll have the goddess teleported to safety in the Court of Stars for the time being in the company of Faerinall  (1 of the Epic PL she brought with her). She will then turn her attention to Iuz and the Elder Brothers (assuming she's in anything like time). And after invoking a Dimension Lock:

With a cold look in her eyes she stares at the Old One and the Elder Brothers
"Give him a chance to surrender and be _Imprisoned_. His reactions are not incomprehensible if reprehensible. Well Old One ?"

If Iuz surrenders , Morwel will _Imprison_ him. If Iuz refuses Morwel will then join the battle against Iuz and _Imprison_ him on defeat. (Where I believe she now has a fair edge.)


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Jan 17, 2005)

(Speaking for Thomas' power)

Aliador states unequivocably that if ANY power betrays the trust given to them by the people of Aliador:  if they exchange the children of Aliador given into their safekeeping to Greater Aerdi in exchange for soldiers, gold, or anything else, that that will be considered an ACT OF WAR.
  Aliador demands that Aerdi withdraw this infernal offer, to exchange it's soldiers and goods for the children of Aliador, that Aliador sent for their protection to other lands.
  Aliador states Aerdi is in violation of the TEC Pact in making this offer in the first place, and insists the offer be withdrawn.

  Celene and the Lendores state they never joined the TEC Pact in the first place, they are not bound by it's rules and obligations, and that if the Evil Powers want to discuss matters, that is their business.
  And, they state, if Aliador insists on joining the TEC Pact, that is THEIR problem and not the problem of Celene and the Lendores!

  The Yeomanry has nothing to say, except privately.  Privately, they state they are glad all the madness is going on over THERE, and not over HERE, in the safety of the League of Athyr.  And, the Yeomanry would add, the League of Athyr was never foolish enough to join the TEC Pact and get involved in all that insanity, thank Tritherion.

  -

  (Speaking for my power)

  The Ice Elves of the Adri, evil elves who had allied with Eclavdor, state that - since it would appear the leadership of Eclavdor is incapacitated - they will send their own ambassador to the TEC Pact conference.

  So the Lord of the Yuan-Ti and the King of the Ice Elves (with his infamous Sword of Cold) show up at the conference.
  They believe the conference to be in Aerdi, so they head to Rel Astra.

  A FEW drow have made it through the Withdrawal, become good aligned, and they state THEY now speak for the Empire of Eclavdor.
  A delegation of these good drow (from Miranda, the Baklunish Empire, and other good places) show up in Rel Astra, in full diplomatic colors.

  At the same time, some of the drow have now made it through the Withdrawal, but it was reversed by evil influences (these drow are from the Empire of Iuz, Tharquish Dominion, mountain areas controlled by Paxus, and other places of this sort) are now claiming THEY speak for Eclavdor.
  These now super evil drow show up at Rel Astra, in full diplomatic colors.
  The good drow immediately denounce the evil drow.
  The evil drow immediately denounce the good drow.


----------



## Knight Otu (Jan 17, 2005)

Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> Aliador states unequivocably that if ANY power betrays the trust given to them by the people of Aliador: if they exchange the children of Aliador given into their safekeeping to Greater Aerdi in exchange for soldiers, gold, or anything else, that that will be considered an ACT OF WAR
> Aliador demands that Aerdi withdraw this infernal offer, to exchange it's soldiers and goods for the children of Aliador, that Aliador sent for their protection to other lands.
> Aliador states Aerdi is in violation of the TEC Pact in making this offer in the first place, and insists the offer be withdrawn.




 Aerdi answers that they have no part in the trade of drow children, and that they would not trade away drow childrin under their care. Aerdi has already tried to contact Al'Akbar to safekeep the drow in the territories of Aerdi, including Eclavdra.

 Aerdi also relays that the Scarlet Brotherhood is responsible for the trade offer, and suggests contacting them on that matter, but cautions against rash action. In this time of chaos, it is hard to do the right thing.


----------



## Kalanyr (Jan 17, 2005)

The Miranda Alliance declines to even respond to the Scarlet Brotherhood's offer.


----------



## Knight Otu (Jan 17, 2005)

Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> However, Ashardalon could just be trying to make a grand intimidating statement, if so, just ignore my whole post then




 Who knows...  But Ashardalon certainly believes what he says. One might wonder if he really is still chaotic evil...?


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Jan 17, 2005)

(speaking for Thomas' power)

  Aliador demands that anyone (whoever it is) suggesting that their children be put up for trade, cease and desist from said suggestion.
  Aliador states this suggestion, or offer, is a violation of the TEC Pact.

  -

  (speaking for my power)

  TO KNIGHT OTU

  Which drow delegation does Ashardalon choose to admit, Knight Otu?
  The good drow, or the evil drow?
  Or does Ashardalon admit both delegations?

  I'm assuming the Lord of the Yuan-Ti and King of the Ice Elves are admitted ...


----------



## James Heard (Jan 17, 2005)

Edena said:
			
		

> The effect of Zagyg is manifesting itself forcibly, as the drow writhe in the grip of the Withdrawal, and Zagygs' magic is forced into them (as James said, whether they wanted it or not, like it or not)
> Remember that I said outside influences could drive drow in the process of Withdrawal insane, especially if that influence was evil, but also especially if that influence was insane itself.



No. That's wrong. The influence isn't insane. Zagyg himself is insane, but he's neither the god of madness nor the god of chaos. Just because the god is mad says nothing about the flavor of the influence of his divinity. 

You can worship Zagyg without turning into a mad archmage, just like you can worship Murlynd without turning into a cowboy. Zagyg is being forced by his divinity to fix this mess, he's neither preying on the drow with chaos nor perverting them. Something like that might have happened if he'd instigated this, but this is mostly just a natural reaction like a reflex. I repeat, Zagyg isn't a god of madness. Eccentricity, yes - this is one of those eccentric situations: If anything this is his godly essence working to promote order whether HE likes it or not.

I'm going to disregard the rest of your post and let SE rule on it, because I think it's wrong and incorrect in its way of interpreting the essential nature of Zagyg...


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Jan 17, 2005)

Ah, ok, James.
  I'll delete that then.


----------



## Anabstercorian (Jan 17, 2005)

The *Triumvirate Rebellious* believes it is in the best interest of all thinking creatures for Eclavdra to fall upon the side of good when she completes the withdrawl.  Thus, we will do our best to arrange it to be thus.

*Al Akbar* (William Ronald), *League of Athyr* (Eluvan), we could really use some of those celestials you have hanging around.


----------



## Anabstercorian (Jan 17, 2005)

Rikandur Azebol said:
			
		

> OOC:
> Guilt Puppy, magnificient coup. I congratulate ... But Elder Brothers risk more than just their lives. Iuz can eat souls. He's also Demon Prince. And have Powerful Artifact in his hands ... that is fully capable of giving him edge over the goddess!
> _long description of combat techniques_




In the event that Iuz defeats and consumes the soul of one of the Elder Brothers, we will petition for him to immediately cough it up.



> Sollir, Anabstercorian _Sendings_ reach for Arch Merchant and Eli and Rary, Drelzna informs them that Selitisia the Lich Servant of Vecna fled from Gallador and they should locate her before she ressurects Vecna ! Especially Mercan who is Multiverse famous Diviner, and mightest mages of Oerth Eli and Rary.




*Gluboise* (Sollir), the *Triumvirate Rebellious* finds this task somewhat worthy of our attention, but we are far from the finest wizards for this task in Oerth.  We must in all sincerity yield that honor to the *Circle of Eight* (Xael).


----------



## Kalanyr (Jan 17, 2005)

Would the Triumvirate accept some Eladrin celestials. ? If so Faerinall can pop in with a small escort of Shierre, Ghaele and a Tulani after he takes Ellisterae to safety.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Jan 17, 2005)

(The statements below are given now, by all 4 competing factions of my power.  They send these messages to all the other leaders of Oerth.)

  -

  From the (few as yet) New Evil Drow:

  Iuz, our ally, came to save and protect Eclavdra and our people in their hour of need.  Iuz answered the TEC Pact, honored the TEC Pact, and has the honor of all the drow.
  Eilistraee interfered.  By what right did Eilistraee interfere in Iuzs' effort to help us?
  We did not invite Eilistraee to come to the Great City, and start interfering when the Withdrawal was upon us.

  We denounce Eilistraee and her interference, and we believe the TEC Pact should see her executed as a traitoress to them and to us.
  We appeal to Ashardalon, in the wisdom of the Dragon, to see justice done upon Eilistraee, and to care well for our stricken leader, Eclavdra, so that she may recover from the Withdrawal and become enlightened as we are.

  We denounce Morwen as a traitor.  We believe she has betrayed the TEC Pact, in aiding Eilistraee.
  We believe Miranda, Marchwards, and Elvanian Forest should be obliterated for this treason, as outlined under the TEC agreement.
  We appreciate that the Whispered One comes, and some would argue that all should stand against him.  However, we believe that the TEC Pact is better off without traitors like Morwen and her people, and that our battle against the Whispered One would be more effective without their help.
  At the very least, we call for the expulsion of Miranda, Marchwards, and Elvanian Forest from the TEC Pact.

  We are withdrawing the drow from the Treaty of Miranda.  We do not believe there can be alliance or reason with the elves.  They have already betrayed Iuz, threatened Gallador, and they will betray all of us in the end.

  We call for a closer role for Iuz and Gallador in our council against the Whispered One.
  We call for greater military cooperation and readiness with them, that we may emerge victorious.

  If any further harm is inflicted upon Iuz the Great, the drow will consider that treason against the TEC Pact, and we will act accordingly.


  -

  From the (few as yet) New Good Drow:

  We denounce the actions of aggressors who came to the Great City to thwart the Withdrawal.  We consider this a violation of the TEC Pact.  We do not ask for justice for this violation, but we condemn Iuz, the Tempest, Gallador, and others who came to once more corrupt us back into the ways of evil.

   We give our thanks to Eilistraee for aiding us in our darkest hour.
  We hope that Eilistraee yet lives, for we would have her as our Queen.
  We appreciate that Eclavdra is probably lost to us, so we would plead for Eilistraee to become our Queen.  We plead in all humbleness and humility for the Dark Maiden to consider us once more, even as she granted her mercy and charity upon us Below.

  We renounce forever the ways of Lolth.
  We renounce the Darkness.
  We ask for mercy and forgiveness for our ways from our Surface Brethren, and we will work to make amends for the harm we have done.
  We appreciate that the justified hatred and suspicion of us will not go away quickly, but we will work for as long as it takes to make amends for the evil we have done, and to earn the goodwill and respect of our Surface Brethren once more.

  To Greater Nyrond, the Baklunish Empire, Miranda, and others who truly supported us, we give our thanks and goodwill.
  We will live up to the alliance of the TEC Pact, not out of the greedy expediency and plotting of the old ways, but out of altruism and common ground against the Whispered One.
  We will honor the Pact of Miranda as it was truly meant to be honored, in friendship and goodwill and common need, and not in secret plots and greed and hate.

  We do not advocate retribution against Iuz, the Tempest, Gallador, or anyone else.  
  We do not advocate harm to any on Oerth.
  We believe all should stand together against the coming threat from Without.
  We remain in the TEC Pact because we appreciate the gravity of the situation that now exists.

  -

  From the Lord of the Yuan-Ti:

  I speak for Eclavdor since Eclavdra is currently ill, and others in the high leadership are incacitated.
  I believe the violence in the City Below should end, that compromise should be achieved, and that we should not tear the TEC Pact apart with accusations against Iuz and Morwen.

  For the purpose of collective security, the Yuan-Ti Empire will honor the Treaty of Miranda.
  We hope for the cure of Eclavdra.  May the Serpent bless her.

  -

  From the King of the Ice Elves of the Adri:

  (has nothing to say)


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jan 17, 2005)

*Rikandur:*



> Sollir, Anabstercorian Sendings reach for Arch Merchant and Eli and Rary, Drelzna informs them that Selitisia the Lich Servant of Vecna fled from Gallador and they should locate her before she ressurects Vecna ! Especially Mercan who is Multiverse famous Diviner, and mightest mages of Oerth Eli and Rary.




(OOC-Pardon me I missed this message and didn't see it til it was quoted again)

Glu'boise is flattered although before engaging in any action that could endanger himself and his nation he advises against it anyways as Lord Iuz has at this moment little ability to combat Selitisia.  He further inquires as to what sort of compensation he could offer the mercane for this risky manuever.  

Moments later the Arch-Merchant casts some divinations upon Gallador's actions and irefully discover about the vampire's attack on Selitisia's palace.  _Intriguing..._  he thinks, although he does nothing at the moment.


----------



## Bugbear (Jan 17, 2005)

Once things settle down somewhat in the Great City and it looks like my Modrons have resuced all the drow they could reach, Rhynnon orders the Modrons and the Knights to transport the Mordheil refugees back to Rel Mord where they can receive better treatment. 

Rhynnon, however remains in the city, and returns to the place where he left Iuz and Elistrie. Seeing that Iuz is badly wounded and facing the Elder Brothers and Lady Morwel, Rhynnon slips quitly into the room and pulls a small iron flask from his belt. 

Then he waits to see what happens.

(Serpenteye, I sent you an e-mail concerning this in case I'm not online when you rule on the battle.)


----------



## Anabstercorian (Jan 17, 2005)

The Triumvirate would, but whether *Aerdi* (Knight Otu) would is unsure.

*Private to Kalanyr and Serpenteye:*
[sblock]In the event that Knight Otu refuses them entry, the Triumvirate will attempt to smuggle em' in.[/sblock]


----------



## William Ronald (Jan 17, 2005)

*Al'Akbar Acts*

During the great battle between Iuz and the powers arrayed against him, Al'Akbar, Daoud, and their forces encountered drow deep in the throws of Withdrawal. The minds and bodies of the drow writhed in torment, their features contorting as if in the grip of a horrific nightmare.  Al'Akbar, Daoud, their clergy, and the gathered celestials and genies poured forth their power to aid the stricken people.  (As I have been away, I imagine that no one listened to Al'Akbar's earlier call for peace.)

Al'Akbar's mind reaches forth into those of the stricken drow of Oerth, sending a message of hope and love.  The mental voice is one of comfort, the facial expression the drow perceive is one of someone who has gone through great struggles and survived, as well as having learned the lessons of compassion.

"You are not alone, my friends.  All of sentience is bound  up in the great family of Being and all life is truly akin.  Feel it within yourselves. You are loved. There are those who are willing to stand with you in your time of need.  You are not alone, my friends.  Your lives and the lives of others have value in and of themselves, apart from the doctrines you learned in your youth.   I believe that Oerth and Greyspace will need all her children in the days to come.  I call you to life, to hope, and healing.  You are not alone and you are loved."

They see a vision of Oerth and Greyspace as it could be, worlds of great beauty where all use their gifts to promote peace and understanding.  The damage of the Twin Cataclysm is undone and rivers flow through the Dry Steppes and the Sea of Dust, amid cities, farmlands, great plains, forests, and fruit trees.  Nation does not make war against nation, hunger is ended, and all are treated with compassion and dignity.

"This is what we may be able to achieve.  I urge you to respond to my healing.  I will work to help you through the Withdrawal.  Remember, there are those who love you and respect you.  I offer healing and hope, to you, my friends."  

AIRWHALE:

Al'Akbar sends a message to the leaders of the Elven Imperial Navy.  I will be there shortly to resolve the situation.

KALANYR:

Morwel receives a telepathic message.  "I am arriving shortly."

Al'Akbar, the hero god Daoud, and seven elite PL worth of djinn and celestials appear near Ellistrae and Morwel.  If the fight with Iuz and the Tempest continues, Al'Akbar will state the following.

"The Whispered One comes soon, the being who desires to feed upon our souls like a man might feed on luscious grapes, and you fight still.  The gods, in an act of courage and compassion, walled us off from the forces attacking the planes. What force could be so powerful? Is it coming for us.  Iuz and the Tempest, you are mighty warriors but are also known for brilliant minds.  We have worse threats to face than each other. I urge everyone to stand down now!  I respect the power and the courage of everyone gathered here.  Yet Oerth and Greyspace will need all their defenders -- regardless of their respective differences -- in the struggle to come. I urge everyone to stand down.  For the sake of Oerth and Greyspace, by all you hold dear, I ask you to do so now"

If Morwel and Hachiman are still under attack after this, Daoud and Al'Akbar create a Prismatic Wall to separate the Tempest and Iuz from them.  If possible, he will try to ensure that the Elder Brothers of the Scarlet Brotherhood are protected as well.  (Yes, the Baklunish demigod will try to save the lives of those who despise him and his people.) This will give time for Morwel, Hachiman, the Elven Army to leave, while not harming Iuz and the Tempest.

KNIGHT OTU:

Private:
[sblock] "Ashardalon, I do wish to meet with you in Rel Astra.  Additionally, I seek to attend to Eclavdra, as may some others.  I fear that if she does not benefit from my healing or those of Ellistrae or allied powers, Eclavdra may become truly destructive.  I ask to heal an ally.  I will come to you now if you wish."

"Your words make sense, and it seems that we are among the few who realize the true danger. What threat could lead the gods to wall off Greyspace? I believe it was done for our protection, as the stories I have heard in recent days are terrible. I worry that something truly horrific has been released on the multiverse. Oerth and all of Greyspace may be islands under seige."[sblock]

Al'Akbar appears at the embassy of the Baklunish Empire, and sends word to the Overking and his advisor that he has arrived.  All this assumes that I can end the conflict.  Daoud returns to the Baklunish Empire and contacts Queen Morwel, telling him that Al'Akbar has gone to his nation's embassy in Aerdi to try to attend to Eclavdra.


The celestials and djinn aid the forces of Greater Nyrond and the Triumvirate Rebellious in attending to the Drow. King Sethannon Rhynnon, Lord Rary, Lord Robilar, and Lord Eli Tomorast are informed that Al'Akbar is in his embassy in Aerdi.

A noble djinn bows politely to the Triumvirate Rebellious.  "Verily, the Triumvirate is wise indeed.  For Eclavdra in her condition may emerge from the Withdrawal more evil than any can imagine.  She may even chose to side with the Whispered One if she views the world should die now that her goddess has vanished."


----------



## Kalanyr (Jan 17, 2005)

_Morwel_ is puzzled as to who Morwen is and why this person is a traitor since she cannot even remember seeing her.


----------



## James Heard (Jan 17, 2005)

serpenteye said:
			
		

> And the battle is over.
> 
> Elistraee, clinging to life by pure force of will, collapses on the scarred floor.
> 
> (Elistraee is down to 0 epPL, just barely alive but helpless. Iuz is down to 1,1 epPL, seriously wounded.)




An interlude: Somewhere in Aestia.​
The young girl hesitantly mopped his brow.

"M'Lord? Will he be ok?"

Like a shadow stalking more shadows, Murlynd sometime Master of Spoons, paced the cramped quarters of the cave. He made a short, harsh gesture of his hands.

"I don't know, Melinda. He's remarkably lucid sometimes. That's never a good sign. He's using himself up. He wasn't created to handle this sort of strain."

"Is he...is he going to die?"

The god barked out a surprisingly human laugh.

"Of course not. You or I might die, Zagyg is something...more eternal."

"M'Lord?"

"You think that his madness is his purpose. Everyone does. No, don't try to lie to me when I can see your eyes. You know this is truth."

She nodded in embarrassed acknowledgement.

"You misunderstand him and underestimate him. It's a disservice, but I admit it's one I understand."

"But Master, he's just so..."

"Yes. Often he is. But crucial to the order of things no less, understand?"

She nodded weakly.

In the sweat-soaked cot, the figure stirred.

"...Such a nice girl...Yes...Accept..."

"What's he doing, Master?"

The great paladin shrugged.

"Who knows what is hidden in his mind? He is like the stars, of uncertain consequence and hidden depths."

She worried her face into a frown and hurried to mop the man's fevered forehead. 

Somewhere Else- Yes, Right There.​
A thread of consciousness scours Oerth looking for her, his intuition making work of the gaps between logic where his ruined ego fails him. Why her? Because something is wrong, or more crucially something is _different_.

Ah. Yes, there she is. Right there. Lyndie would laugh at him with those worried eyes if he only knew. 

"You old goat," he'd say, "They're all the same."

But, of course, Lyndie would be wrong. Lyndie is always wrong, even when he's right. Lyndie is wrong sometimes even when he can prove that he's right. Poor Lyndie, such a dear.

Where was she again?

"Take," he said. Or rather he didn't say, but something like saying. Or maybe it wasn't like saying anything at all. In any case though, he said it.

"Take."

The battered intellect stirred. Such a pretty girl, very polite.

"Accept."

It was hard to think under these circumstances, luckily he remembered how to not think. Carefully he concentrated on not thinking, until he was just a painful powerful shadow of a whisper of a...well, until he wasn't not there.

Begging her to take it - A gift. No reward. No cost. Just a lending between friends. Her friends, her people. Not Zagyg's. 

***​
OOC: Zagyg is offering to loan Elistraee 1 epic PL of his divine essence until turn 2, as a surrogate. Basically after the bombs drop and he's ill he figures that someone closer to the drow might be able to take care of them better than his subconscious and much better than his conscious. Right now, while he's thinking about it and before he forgets that he's doing something important. You better give it back though, he's doing _this_ intentionally.


----------



## William Ronald (Jan 17, 2005)

Kalanyr said:
			
		

> _Morwel_ is puzzled as to who Morwen is and why this person is a traitor since she cannot even remember seeing her.




*The 11th Commandment of the IR:*  Thou shalt make allowances for typographical errors. Al'Akbar will get back to you on the other commandments.   

I believe tha 7 elite PL of celestials and djinn will help stabilize the situation in the Great City.

If attacked, Al'Akbar and Daoud will strike but to render people unconscious. -- assuming that separating people will not work.  The demigod will say to his attackers, "I came to fight the Whispered One and other horrors would destroy us all.  I will not slay you, as I want you alive to fight those threats."



KALANYR AND FESTY DOG:
PRIVATE:
[sblock]Assuming Al'Akbar can get access to Eclavdra to heal her, he shall contact you and ask if either Morwel or Hachiman can aid in healing her. I am worried that an evil Eclavdra will not be lawful evil, or chaotic evil, but psychotic evil. See the Dark One (OOC: Tharzidun) for details of this sort of evil.[/sblock]


----------



## Airwhale (Jan 17, 2005)

William Ronald said:
			
		

> AIRWHALE:
> 
> Al'Akbar sends a message to the leaders of the Elven Imperial Navy.  I will be there shortly to resolve the situation.




From the General:

"Understood.  We will give command of the situation to you, and will assist you however you ask."

Behind the General, a gnome is cursing under his breath, looking at his pocketwatch, and saying something along the lines of "It's about time..." The gnome then vanishes via teleport.
SerpentEye:

How did Knight otarus forces teleport Eclavia out from under my nose? I was very explicitly guarding her body (with 20 Elite pls and 2 epic pls), and I was the first on the scene, following Iuz, of course. The relevent post is somewhere on page 7... I can dig it up if you like.


----------



## Uvenelei (Jan 17, 2005)

The Tempest stands quietly with a dull stare while Morwel, Al'Akbar, and the other forces defending Elistraee spout out oaths to battle for her safety and pleas for peace. Finally, after Al'Akbar appears and finishes his impassioned speech, the Tempest rolls his eyes and says, "You good demipowers are really boring bastards, you know that? Yak yak yak..." (OOC: not really William, but the Tempest is very young and more than a little pompous with most people).

He leaves Elistraee and the others, and watches the battle between Iuz and the Elder Brothers. He believes the Brother's assurance that they won't kill Iuz, but he's going to make sure no one else tries to.


----------



## Kalanyr (Jan 17, 2005)

In the interests of aiding Aliador, Celene and the Lendores and as the closest approximation to an active Elven power, as she is here on behalf of the Seldarine, Morwel will grant the elves and other inhabitants and of these places divine magic as long as they fall within her clerical alignment (CN,CG,NG). 

William/Serpenteye/Festy Dog
PRIVATE:
[sblock]Morwel will willingly show up assuming the conflict is resolved at such a time in order to aid Eclavdra.[/sblock]


----------



## William Ronald (Jan 17, 2005)

(OOC: I figured I would respond to an insult with a compliment. Not only is it polite, it ought to surprise the Tempest.)

"Do not worry, storm of battle!  For I think soon that you shall prove your mettle against the Whispered One and perhaps even foes more terrible.  Against such threats, I believe you would fight with skill, fury, and courage.  Soon, the mightiest warriors of Oerth will be needed to defend this world.  I hope that Oerth and Greyspace will truly see your full might and skill against the foes of all.  Perhaps you shall strike down the Whispered One."

Airwhale:  Probably best to include the relevant post to save some time for Serpenteye.  When in doubt, make the DM's life easier.

"General," Al'Akbar says "your courage is an honor to your people.  Perhaps it is best to accompany Queen Morwel.  I regret being delayed so long."

"Queen Morwel, it is an honor to meet you again." Al'Akbar says gravely, "May I attend to Ellistrae? (I presume I can do a heal spell quickly.  This is probably enough to make her conscious.) Or do you desire to leave? There is another who needs my attention."

Upon seeing Hachiman, Al'Akbar bows politely in the Nippon fashion.  "Domo ia gato, Hachiman.  You showed great courage.  Perhaps you and Queen Morwel can attend to Ellistrae."

(OOC: Still waiting to hear from Knight Otu.  I can't control the action of any other players, but I outlined my intentions.)


----------



## Kalanyr (Jan 17, 2005)

" I have already _heal_ed the Dark Maiden, at best this seems to stabilise her, it would seem that something is missing, but you are welcome to try Al'Akbar. And Tempest, I've heard that said before. "


----------



## Kalanyr (Jan 17, 2005)

True. Faerinaal will ask Ashardlon's (or whoever appears to be in charge) permission before entering with his escort. He will refrain if not given approval.

Triumvirate, Serpenteye
PRIVATE
[sblock]If it comes to that they'll go along with it.[/sblock]


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Jan 17, 2005)

Just a few quick points, since I'd rather wait for Serp to rule on the combat before going to much further:

- Re Iuz, is retreat an option? I was kind of assuming spells like Dimensional Anchor/Lock/Etc would be in place in any given combat (otherwise, every epic/elite combat ends in teleporting away, rather than defeat... kinda hard to make progress.)... If I do need to specify, consider it specifed, and consider it specified henceforth whenever it's an option 

- Re Lady Meliana (sp?), the Elder Brothers will ignore her for the time being; if she (or anyone else) intervenes against them, they will defend themselves, but otherwise divert as little attention as possible.

- Should Iuz be incapacitated, the Brothers will surround him to prevent him from being moved, until the violence has calmed down and the Pact members present have agreed on a means of holding him.

...

- Regarding the trade of children, the Brotherhood will have two things to say (whoever is left to say them after the battle with Iuz):
-- First, we question Aliador's claim to membership within the TEC Pact. Since clearly they are part of one larger faction, we find it difficult how they can claim to be Pact members when the powers they control deny it. It seems they wish to see their left hand protected, and yet attack free of obligations with their right. In numerous ways their power is misrepresented, and clearly they should not be allowed to participate in the Pact unless their power is held accountable _in its entirety._
-- Second, even if they were to capable of membership in the TEC Pact, there is no clause in any way limiting or regulating trade, between Pact members or otherwise.

If Aliador can properly explain how first it can be considered a member of the TEC Pact, and second how the trading of their former assets should constitute a breach of said Pact, the Brotherhood will immediately rescind its offer. Until that time, we will listen to offers, although we will not finalize any deals or transport any stock until Aliador has had adequate chance to respond, out of respect for their position.


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Jan 17, 2005)

Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> (The statements below are given now, by all 4 competing factions of my power.  They send these messages to all the other leaders of Oerth.)
> 
> From the (few as yet) New Evil Drow:
> 
> ...




OOC:
Uch, Edena. We are disagreeing about what truly evil and good is. From at least my point of view. 

But yes, this is silently accepted. And Black Elf Priests and Priestesses could recive spells from Iuz. Except those slavish to him. He don't rejects friends, and insane friends, he only laughs on those without spine.

Iuz uses _Miracle_ upon Elclavdra, all could hear that he wishes her wellbeing and swift return to health whatever way *she chooses*. Edena You should inmediately pick up character for Eclavdra, ignoring all stupid things like Iuz or Elistaree, good and evil of elves.

*Eclavdra heve, for a moment, absolutely free choice.*


			
				Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> From the (few as yet) New Good Drow:
> 
> We denounce the actions of aggressors who came to the Great City to thwart the Withdrawal.  We consider this a violation of the TEC Pact.  We do not ask for justice for this violation, but we condemn Iuz, the Tempest, Gallador, and others who came to once more corrupt us back into the ways of evil.
> 
> ...




OOC:
Empire's of Iuz only response is clear: Jumper sends such message to All elves involved and uninvolved. Why ? Because he's nuts.

IC:
You could clearly see who was seeking harm to Black Elves, since only Drow are those being slaves of Elistaree the Daughter of Llolth. She already corrupted free wills of some and brainwashed them to do her bidding. Our Lord's faithful servants aren't using much magic to recover the sickened Black Elves. Only enough that Elistaree's corruption wouldn't kill them.

What we see isn't nothing more than free will of Black Elves endangered by greedy Drow Goddes. Why none of Iuz's subjects was stricked by this malady ? Because they rejected all gods and live only as Empire's citizens. Of course some of them choosed to worship Iuz. But that was their orginal decision.

Morwel with her decisions betrayed TEC Pact, seeking harm to God-Tzar Iuz. But in his great wisdom he wotes that consequences should be drawn only for her, in person. Not for Hachiman or his escorts, who were fulfilling their oaths to Miranda Pact. The didn't harmed Lord Iuz. 




			
				Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> From the Lord of the Yuan-Ti:
> 
> I speak for Eclavdor since Eclavdra is currently ill, and others in the high leadership are incacitated.
> I believe the violence in the City Below should end, that compromise should be achieved, and that we should not tear the TEC Pact apart with accusations against Iuz and Morwen.
> ...




Empire agrees.


----------



## Kalanyr (Jan 17, 2005)

OOC- I do not believe Morwel has actually engaged Iuz yet.  She has two or three times given him the chance to surrender and is even attempting to prevent the Elder Brothers beat the living crud out of him, if he surrenders.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 17, 2005)

Yug'Thul'Gon, now only a bit insane, set out to establish dominance over his cracked and broken civilization. He sought out the lair of the Staff of Ancient Penumbra. He searched for the staff that was stolen by an army of worshippers of Zuoken and hidden away in the Astral Plane. Despite his immense psionic abilities, he lacked the necessary power to discern the objects precise location, and so set out to lure his enemies away from his goal.

Yug'Thul'Gon sought out the illithid slayers of the Githyanki, Githzerai, and other races which were still on the astral and material planes. With each kill, he made his prey more observant of his actions. They organized, lifetime enemies and racial foes set out to conquer the "greater evil" of the illithid monster Yug had become. With each newly devoured mind, Yug'Thul'Gon would become more aware of the location of the hidden fortress that housed *his* weapon.

Slowly enraged by these actions, many of the greater masters of the Githzerai joined to attempt to stop this fiend before he devoured more of their students, or worse, came after their temples. Seven Githzerai masters formed a raiding party against the illithid, sworn to slay him or never return. They set a trap, using their foes hunger as bait. Yug'Thul'Gon could not, would not, did not resist the temptations. The Psionic auras the seven masters generated would have drawn out astral abominations the likes of which are to be avoided at all costs by those unprepared. They did not let their strength appear for very long, for fear of such a beast coming, though perhaps such a creature would have at least provided their prey with enough of a distraction to give them an opportunity to win. Perhaps it was an error in wisdom.

Yug'Thul'Gon did not expect to be attacked. He had no longer the concept of fear or of comprehension of a threat. Caught unaware, he was struck suddenly from six sides by an anti-psionic barrier of immense power. He was contained in a single small globe no more than a a dozen meters in diameter. The seventh githzerai, a monk who was without any dependance on psionic power for his personal might, was set out to destroy the illithid in close quarters. Such a plan, simple and elegant, should have been enough to prevent an illithid from using any of their potent psionic powers to present a threat. While the monk engaged the illithid, the others would maintain the barrier and heal the monk in turn, protecting him and preventing him from being injured. They would strengthen him with their own strength and bring great power to their chosen warrior for this purpose.

Yug'Thul'Gon was stronger. Yug'Thul'Gon was vastly stronger. The might brought on by Yug'Rig'Noth's lengthy metamorphosis was not something the githzerai monks would have predicted. The monk was grappled, dragged in closer to the illithid. The monk reacted quickly, he must avoid being held close by the fiend for fear of 'losing his mind'. Where his strength was inferior, his agility would have to provide. He attempt to escape with a stealthy and quick movement that should have been impossible for a githzerai body to perform. The monk bent and twisted his body in truly unusual ways. The monk freed himself.

Nevertheless, his freedom was only partial. While he had indeed freed himself from these tentacles, he also let his eyes look away from the monster for a split second. The illithid reared back one of his six open arms and reached for the monk’s face. The single hand split open into four separate tentacles and a newly formed set of teeth buried within. Yug’Thul’Gon’s tentacles held the monk’s head still while the monster’s hand went about feeding on the monk’s softest and ‘sweetest’ organ. While the head was held still, the body became limp.

Enraged, two of the Githzerai stopped maintaining the barrier. These two were brother and sister, destined children of the Githzerai who brought new techniques into their order. These two were individually very powerful, but together nearly unchallenged. Their power, to fuse into a single creature via a powerful psionic metamorphosis technique, was once thought to be lost for ages. Therefore, the twins became one greater creature that would combat the illithid monster and destroy it.

The two were focused, but they could not fight while the barrier was raised. Their very existence was partially dependant upon psionics when they fought like this. The remaining four githzerai reluctantly relinquished the imprisonment and prepared to join the battle with the menace. Yug’Thul’Gon, as the barrier dropped, used the powers of Istigon to view the minds of all the creatures, including the symbiote. Three illithids as one creature, two githzerai as another, Yug’Thul’Gon charged the joined twins.

The twin has focused one-half of their power on projecting a protective field. The other half of their power was sent in a wave of elemental energies. Yug’Thul’Gon was decimated by the attack, losing half his body to the energy as it burned through his resistances and into his body. The barrier deflected his physical attack.

The other four Githzerai fired off separate bursts of similar magic, causing less but still further damage to the illithid. They seemed confident that they could take victory with brute force of psionics now. Thul’hur’mca took presence then. The mind of the shaper could seal itself from attacks for but a moment, repair the body, and then trap his enemies. Thul would use his power to stump time, if only for a split second. He unraveled enough of the cosmic ‘time’ as one could in the astral, providing himself with almost half a minute with which to do his job. Thul would create four barriers first, to seal away the four weaker warriors. Then he would repair the body in a single instant and bring Yug’Thul’Gon back to its full illithid power. Last, Thul’hur’mca released Istigon’s mind to fulfill the next act of aggression.

To the Githzerai, it appeared as if the creature had both totally healed itself and sealed each of the four warriors away into a barrier. Soon it would appear to them that this barrier was closing in around them. Eventually, eternally, it would slowly crush them into infinitely small pearls of what once were great warriors who sought only to protect the innocent. For now though, they would simply watch as their enemy attacked their champion.

The Githzerai twins voiced their descent, “Abomination, monster, fiend: you have shown the very worst traits of your kind. You are perhaps even worse, killing only to eat. You are a monster that has never been seen before, and will not ever be seen again. Prepare to die like so many others.”

Istigon, inside of Yug’Thul’Gon, laughed an illithid laugh. His four tentacles of the twelve on the hybrid illithid gibbered a bit in delight. Istigon transmitted his thoughts to the fighter in front of himself, “You _two_ are very strong for such lesser creatures. Perhaps you are even stronger than one or two of the lesser illithids. Perhaps you are even stronger than an entire army of our slaves. However, you are nothing compared to me. Your strength, however, and your knowledge, will serve me well. Consider yourself honored. You will be the first thrall of Yug’Thul’Gon.”

Hense, Yug’Thul’Gon, with little trouble, made his words come true.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 17, 2005)

_And I said I'd never write a huge post this IR..._


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Jan 17, 2005)

TO KNIGHT OTU, SERPENTEYE, THEN EVERYONE ELSE

  Eclavdra remains unconscious.
  Based on what I've read, Ashardalons' people are caring for her in Greater Aerdi, Rary, Robilar and Eli are helping her (trying to cause her to become good), and Morwel wants to send help, but Knight Otus' power of Greater Aerdi hasn't yet cleared this.
  Others might want to send help, but Knight Otus' power hasn't cleared them either.

  Iuz apparently, based on what I read, has teleported away ... he said he did if he dropped below 1.1 PL.  That's what I read.  I could be wrong. 
  And, according to what I read, Melkor had Princess Meliana teleport Iuz out of the battle in addition, if Iuz was knocked unconscious.  That's just what I remember reading.  I could be wrong.
  I ... think ... Eilistraee was saved and carried out of the battle.  Again, I could be wrong.
  And I ... think ... that Ashardalon, Al'Akbar, Morwel, Hachiman, Brother Abbon and his Fellows, and an enormous force of elves of the Elven Imperial Navy of Greyspace are still in the Great City.  

  I must wonder, what the Wolf God and the millions of humanoids, still in the Great City - I think! - in it's far reaches around the encampment of stricken drow and those tending them, are doing?

  Let me get this straight:  Melkors' Gallador is taking over Gnibble, the World of Undead, and the Lady Lich who is loyal to Vecna escaped and he's looking for her now?  And the undead of Gnibble are loyal to Vecna, who seems to be waking up?

  -

  If Serpenteye agrees with this, I'd like to comment that the overwhelming presence of elves in the Great City, and the presence of so many good demipowers, and the fact they won the battle against the evil demipowers, made the difference.
  It looks like - it appears like - we are going to have a Great City of good drow on Turn 2.
  I don't know who they'll be worshipping, and I don't know who my PC will be if any, for Eclavdras' fate is up in the air still, but it would appear the drow of the Great City are going to make it through the Withdrawal and become good.
  At least, the EARLY INDICATIONS that the demipowers and healers present have, indicate this.  They indicate that the (originally over one million, currently population remaining unknown) hundreds of thousands of drow are all going to become good drow.


  In Eclavdras' case, she was very deeply steeped in evil, so the Withdrawal is particularly hard for her, and she is very subject to falling back into evil.
  Ashardalon is evil, so this is a factor.  Rary, Robilar, and Eli want her to become good, but they also are evil, and this is a factor.
  And nobody else has yet come to aid Eclavdra, because Knight Otu hasn't cleared them to come to Greater Aerdi to help (I THINK that's the situation) and that is a factor.
  But the jury is still out.  Eclavdras' fate still hangs in the balance.

  EDIT:  Iuz just threw Miracle on Eclavdra, to grant her free will in making this choice.  Does ANYONE else do anything or try anything that would influence Eclavdra?

  A lot of powers in Greyspace and on Oerik just got new drow citizens, obviously.  It's up to Serpenteye how many, but everyone was claiming the drow cities under their powers, and taking in the local drow who remained there.
  I know the Tempest incorporated the drow into his Tharquish Empire.  Kalanyr, Festy Dog, William, Rikandur, Anabstercorian, Paxus, Knight Otu, and Bugbear have all claimed the drow cities under their lands.
  What happens to these drow varies greatly, and Serpenteye must rule on it.  I'm guessing many thousands become terrible monsters, the Withdrawal corrupted.  Maybe some worship the Tempest, and worship Iuz.  Many thousands become good, and some decide to worship Morwel and Al'Akbar.  Perhaps some turn to Zagyg as their permanent diety.  Some turn to Eilistraee.  I don't know.  I no longer control these drow, who refused Eclavdras' initial call to come to the Great City To Be before the Withdrawal hit the drow.
  I know Melkor got several thousand drow vampires.  These would all be monstrously evil, obviously.
  And everyone is helping themselves to the rich mithril and adamantite mines, and other treasures of the drow.  Certainly, the drow had treasures Below ...

  -

  TO GUILT PUPPY

  (playing Thomas' power)

  Aliador states that it was invited into the TEC Pact by the Empire of Eclavdor, and that no complaints were lodged against it's application for membership at that time, nor at any time since then until now.
  That is, no other nation - other than the Empire of Eclavdor, that is - within the TEC Pact has had any complaint or grievance concerning the status of Aliador within the TEC Pact, since it signed the Pact.

  Now, Lord Leathnor and Lady Gwyndilyn address the specific complaints laid forth by the Scarlet Brotherhood:

  'In what way is Aliador a part of a larger faction?  For thousands of years, we have existed in secret, and few even of our own kindred in Celene and the Lendores have known of us.'
  'We do not claim control over Celene and the Lendores.  Nor do they claim control over us.  We have no formal alliances drawn up.  We have no charter or any recognizable agreements that would resemble treaties.'
  'It is true that the Church of Tritherion is common to our three nations.  But the Church within our own country is separate from the Church in Celene and the Lendores.  The branch of the Church here has maintained the secrecy of it's Aliadoran Covent and protected our historic anonymnity.'
  'Now, the Church of Tritherion has collapsed in our three countries, and no longer exists as a cohesive force at all, thanks to the closing of the Crystal Sphere, and the Catastrophe Beyond.'
  'Is the Scarlet Brotherhood claiming we are part of a single power, on the basis of religion?'

  'Aliador recognizes trade rights.  However, trade is defined as a barter of goods.'
  'We did not give our children into slavery.  Their status is not that of slaves.  Perhaps slaves could be considered goods ...  (the Lord and Lady shudder) ... but our children do not fall under that status.'
  'If another power enslaved our children, then they would be considered goods, and fall under the trade clauses of the TEC Pact.  Until then, our children cannot be bartered and this be considered trade, because they are not yet defined as goods.'

  'Thus, we maintain that what you call trading for our children to be a hostile act.  How could we not think thus?  They are our children.'
  'They are not assets or goods.  They are certainly not former assets or former goods.  They are our children.'

  'We are curious ... why, exactly, does the Scarlet Brotherhood so desire the children of Aliador anyways?'

  -

  (looks at what happened in Creamsteaks' post)
  (decides that Yug'Thul'Gon is going to be one of those foes you don't mess with.  Perhaps we could set him and Vecna on each other?    )


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jan 17, 2005)

The Wolf God, and the humanoids outside the Great City, are arranging for long-term care.  A few Elite units are being used to shuttle in supplies, and to locate long-term sources of food and water; where they cannot be found here, Teleportation Circles are used to bring in supplies from the Pomarj.  The humanoids do not leave the area; they are building residences, according to standardized plans provided to them from the Wolf God's iron-fisted bureaucracy.

The cities of the drow that were in the Wolf God's lands, or nearer to his lands than any others, have _not_ been invaded or sacked; neither have rescuers entered to heal the stricken drow.  Until such time as someone is able to speak for the drow as a whole, the Wolf God simply waits; neither his troops nor anyone else's enter these cities, nor will anyone come from them into the Wolf God's empire.


----------



## Airwhale (Jan 17, 2005)

The post in which I stated I was guarding Eclavia was post 88, page 5 on this thread.

http://www.enworld.org/forums/showpost.php?p=1964238&postcount=88


> (OOC: Time is short, sadly, but Ren, Foran (4 epic pls), and 30 elite pls(mostly elves) assist the drow demigod in fighting the wicked one. *Keoghtom(2 epic pls), and 10 elite pls (mostly elves) guard and try to apply Keoghtom's healing balm to Eclavdra. This second group will join in the fight if Iuz is close enough to the drow queen)*
> (And another 20 elites are trying to gather the other drow to the great city(mostly human... ginsal forces)




If the navy had a choice about it, they would gladly release her to some elven nation, with a minimal deligation to ensure her well being (1 elite power level).  They would also release her to any lawfull, non-evil nation (i.e. Nyrond), but they would insist on accompanying her to ensure her well-being. (i.e. the 2 epic and 10 elite power levels).  They would not willingly release her in to anyone else.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Jan 17, 2005)

TO PAXUS

  Understood, Paxus.  Sorry for the mistake.
  Most of the drow in those cities within your territories, are going to die during the Withdrawal, unable to make it through without help.
  Those that do make it through, will become good drow.
  This was my concept, at least, and if Serpenteye allows it this will be the case.

  Interesting that the millions of humanoids are building residences.  The drow originally intended the humanoids as slave labor to help build the Great City for them.  They never would have imaged the Great City was being built by the humanoids ... for the humanoids!  

  -

  TO KALANYR  (playing Thomas' power)

  Some, but only some, of the elven clerics are turning to Morwel and becoming her clerics, if Morwel allows it.
  These few elves, mostly in Celene and the Lendores, get those 0 and 1st level spells, I'm guessing.

  However, MOST of the elven clerics in Aliador, Celene, and the Lendores, are pleading with Morwel to grant them her spells and the powers of clerics ... but refusing to convert to her worship.
  Why?
  It's simple.
  The elves are very loyal to their own deities, the Seldarine.  Now, the Seldarine are not talking to them, and there is rumor of war in Arborea and Arvandor, but that does not mean - according to the elven clerics - that the Seldarine are dead.
  The elves would not turn away from their dieties, in what might be their deities' darkest hour, just because they are noncommunicative!  The elves are loyal to Corellon, Sehanine, Hanali, and the others.  They are loyal to their deities, and they are loyal to each other.  Such is the way of the elves.

  But the elves are in a serious plight, as I explained in my introductory post concerning Aliador.  They are like 5 year old children in a boarded up house with adults with knives and torches coming.
  So yes, they turn to Morwel.  They plead.  They beg.  They ask for the power she could grant, the spells she could give, the protection she could afford.  They plead for her goodwill, her friendship, and her alliance, in their desperate hour.  They plead for her mercy, her charity, her kindness.
  They do this in total humility.  This is not an act of greed or subterfuge or plotting.  This is genuine need, and an honest request for help.

  But they cannot convert to her as their diety.  They would be betraying Corellon, Sehanine, and all the others if they turned their faces away from them, when Corellon might be in his darkest hour also, maybe dying, and this is the time to abandon him, and put him outside their prayers?
  It is unthinkable.  They would never betray the Seldarine, just as they would never betray each other.
  They aren't trying to say there is something wrong with Morwel.  They aren't trying to say the Seldarine are superior to her.  They aren't saying she isn't worthy of worship!
  But they are saying they cannot turn to her for worship.

  So, it is up to you.  Morwel could grant the elven clerics spells and powers, or withhold them, according to your desires and Morwels' powers.

  As I said, a very few elven clerics do turn to the worship of Morwel.  But they are few, they generally didn't worship the Seldarine originally, and they are the less lofty elves of Celene and the Lendores.

  -

  Kalanyr, what happens next is that a fair number of NON-clerical elves, especially from Aliador, but also from Celene and the Lendores, are now petitioning to BECOME clerics of Morwel.
  These elves consider that they can reverence the Seldarine, and reverence Morwel also, and that there is no ethical conflict involved.  They have not sworn alliegance to a particular diety or dieties, so why would there be anything wrong with revering the Seldarine and swearing loyalty to Morwel?
  There are a few elves also petitioning to become worshippers of the other demipowers present in the world.
  These elves would be seeking out demipowers of chaotic good, neutral good, and lawful good, in that order of preference, followed by chaotic neutral as a distant fourth, and neutral as a very distant fifth.  (Obviously, Eilistraee is chosen by a few of the non-clerical elves as their deity, and they swear loyalty to her.  But is any PC interested?  And are there any NPCs out there they could select?)

  -

  TO AIRWHALE

  Serpenteye ruled that Knight Otu got Eclavdra.  His power got her, out of the 8 or 9 powers who tried to protect her and/or take her to safety.
  Sorry, Airwhale.  : (  
  Thanks for the effort your power made.
  You do realize, if you read my writing above, that the presence of your elves - all those elves of the Elven Imperial Navy - are helping to make a big difference in the Withdrawal, for the drow of the Great City.  Your elves, are helping just by being there, and giving medical aid, to convert the drow to good.  Hundreds of thousands of drow.  If this happens, it will be a historic first on Oerth:  the first time in over 20,000 years the majority drow population has stood in the Light.

  I realize you made that post.  You'll have to talk to Serpenteye, I guess.  Hes' the only one who can change a ruling.  It's out of my hands.
  Now, as usual, I could be wrong.  Maybe I misinterpreted things.  Maybe Knight Otu didn't get Eclavdra.  But I remember Ashardalon got her.  That's what I remember.

  And Iuz, threw that Miracle from his own Empire.  I'm guessing a Miracle spell cast by a demipower would penetrate Knight Otus' realm and affect Eclavdra, even though she was under Ashardalon and Rarys' protection. 
  That's just my guess.  If Serpenteye rules that that's not the case, then it isn't.  Otherwise, it would seem to me that Iuzs' move was the decisive one.  I mean, Miracle is a pretty powerful spell, especially if a demipower throws it, and I don't think either Ashardalon or Rary were prepared for this happening.  I really don't.  Again, I could be mistaken.  
  I'll wait for people to post, though, before I jump again (jumping last time caused Serpenteye no end of grief, and I won't do that to him again.)  I will not decide for my PC until everyone has had a chance to have their say.

  -

  TO RIKANDUR

  I'm guessing Iuz is trying to teleport in to Ashardalons' holdings?  To give back the Regalia of Lordly Might to Eclavdra?
  Is this the case?
  If so, again I can't rule on whether he succeeds.  We'll have to wait until Serpenteye calls it, especially if Knight Otus' power resists Iuzs' attempt.
  Heck, if Iuz teleports in, he could well grab Eclavdra right then and there, and teleport out with her.  I don't know what Iuz will do.  It's up to you, Rikandur.

  What I will say is that, I have decided what choice Eclavdra is going to make, if she is given the free choice that Iuz attempted to bequeath to her with the Miracle spell.
  I've made up my mind.  The die is cast here.


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Jan 17, 2005)

OOC:
And for Your inormation Edena, Iuz is using to cast this spell on Eclavdra his *Chaotic* part of personality. Without Evil Intent or anything like Evil Power ... it costed him much. Two _Miracles_ ... in a row. Hard times come over Iuz, he shouldn't ever again perform good deed. 

Nope, he will give it back to her in a way safe for him, if she remind him of this little fact. He likes her, but he's evil ! And Regalia protect him from detection attempts, at least for now.

And one more thing ... Iuz is VERY DISCREETLY, giving _Cure_ spells to elven clerics of Aliador. They would detect only that it is something amiss that Iuz's healing magic patches the wound more or less like modern medicine, but without anthestetics so it hurts like hell. And leaves scars ...

One more thing, how long Aliador Elves resist begging from tortured demon ? First Maid, if asked will tell that creature's fate is in their hands. It was punished for disobedience and insulting the Elves, and very lightly according to Drow and Iuz's law. Now it's further life, sanity and/or punishment is up to Aliadoran's. It wil also show Iuz how they truly are, because this punishment is also a probing of elven nature. Iuz belive that acts have more meaning than worthless words.

Kalanyr, Iuz consider Morwel a traitor because of her helping Elistaree who were "invading" Drow. For Iuz is clear that Elistaree caused Withdrawal. And nobody explained him his mistake, but all jumped at him and started attacking. 
And he wouldn leave his fate in the hands of someone he distrusts completly ! Earlier Iuz would surrender to Rhynnon, who is controlled by Regalia of Neutrality.


----------



## Airwhale (Jan 17, 2005)

Melkor sent:


> I assume the Navy will help with its full force if Vecna shows on Gibenei?




King Gallador,

That would depend on the situation... Ginsel would strongly discourage
the navy from entering into a fight in which they suffered irrevocable
losses. Ginsel would also strongly discourage the navy from entering a
multi-front war, if they were already involved in another conflict.
However, as a part of a large military operation, the Navy would
probably help out.

The navy, however, is also very upset at you, for attacking their
charges on Oerth with negative energy.  It is already very hard for me
to convince them to use their ships to transfer your army, as they
would rather attack you on sight for attempting to interfere with the
natural process involved when the corruption left the drow. They beleve you should have used  other methods to keep them from dieing.  I am
trying to keep things diplomatically stable between you and them, but,
please be aware, you are not making my job easy. 

Please send my regards to Foran.

RanzwickTurroTurmalkinEllyjopestCorymottin, ruler of Ginsel


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jan 17, 2005)

Rikandur said:
			
		

> *Iuz nearly split Hachiman's face in two with his greatsword that was raised agains Elistaree. Look of utter suprise written all over his old face. Reason seem to return to him when he thrusted the blade into the ground with great howl of anguish.*
> 
> Who are You samurai ? I didn't breached my word ! I was visiting my friend and ally Elcavdra when this ... disease overcame her people. And then I saw Drow Goddes entering Eclavdra's throneroom. I reacted true to my word, retribution on all who attack my allies from TEC Pact ! She should be beheaded for not defending Eclavdra !!!
> 
> ...




Hachiman inclined his head momentarily before introducing himself.

“Iuz-san, I am Hachiman, demigod of war,” he replied to the enquiry of his indentity, before another brief statement, “If you’d care to take a closer look, I know it is well within your power, you would find the drow's condition arises from the lack of an influence, rather than from one’s presence. They are returning to their natural state. Eilistraee came to ease the pain of their transition to what they once were: elves.”


*          *          *          *          *


When the Tempest moved towards Ellistraee, Hachiman took a step, placing himself between the barbarian deity and the gravely injured goddess.

“Galeda, Zennef, you had best get back to what you were doing,” he said to the guardinals, without removing his gaze from potential enemy before him.

They disappeared, resuming their duties elsewhere. 

Hachiman doesn’t interfere with the conflict that starts between Iuz and the Scarlet Brotherhood. Instead staying back and protecting Ellistraee, if she is taken to safety, he resumes his duties back in Nippon and Zindia.


*          *          *          *          *




			
				William Ronald said:
			
		

> Upon seeing Hachiman, Al'Akbar bows politely in the Nippon fashion. "Domo ia gato, Hachiman. You showed great courage. Perhaps you and Queen Morwel can attend to Ellistrae."




Hachiman bows deeply in return.

“I am merely doing my duty, Al’Akbar-san. I commit myself to this task, so I shall see to Ellistraee’s safety,” he replied.

Until Elistraee has been taken to safety, Hachiman stands by and protects her, and will attempt to heal her if it will aid her recovery.


*          *          *          *          *


Back in Nippon, Emperor Noru reads the message from the Scarlet Brotherhood. He raises an eyebrow, and then looks to the messenger who brought it.

“This isn’t a prank of some sort is it? This is hardly the time for such things,” he says sternly.

“No, my lord, it is not,” he replies earnestly.

The emperor then looks more puzzled.

“They want to buy children, who aren’t even ours to sell in the first place?” He turns to Gul’thor, who represented Zindia’s counsel in Nippon, “Gul’thor-san, any suggestions for a reply?”

The ogre mage had an amused smile on his face by now, “The best reply is likely to simply not reply, Emperor Noru.”

The emperor nodded, “Let us hope no other factions take such terrible measures with those who would seek safety within their borders.”

He hands the letter back to the messenger.

“Dispose of it, please, it offends me.”

Hastily the messenger bowed, and was gone.


*          *          *          *          *


*William Ronald & Kalanyr – PRIVATE*

[sblock]Hachiman is ready and awaiting the all-clear to go help Eclavdra, assuming Ellistraee is safe in the court of the Eladrin, or wherever.[/sblock]


*Serpenteye – PRIVATE*

[sblock]The 2 epic PL at the standoff resume their discreet assistance of the drow in the Great City.

Also, once it’s clear that Iuz’s forces have been deterred, the 15 elite PL seeing to defence of the drow cities will split, 5 PL remaining below to keep watch for any would-be invaders, and the other 10 PL distributing themselves among any drow refugees suffering from the Withdrawal within Nipponese/Zindian borders, in an effort to help their recovery.[/sblock]


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 17, 2005)

I've been skimming google for images that might fit my PC (looking up illithids and cthulhu and what-not). Here's one that I thought was just plain IR-ish. And funny.


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Jan 17, 2005)

OOC:
Disarming, truly disrmig Creamsteak. 

Festy Dog, I thank You for clearing all for Iuz. but his only reply is denial and stubbornly inclining that Elistaree, as only Drow Deity that was affecting them, is responsible. And it may even be true, to some extent.


----------



## Kalanyr (Jan 17, 2005)

To all:
Morwel will not actively promote herself, but she will grant spells to anyone of the chaotic good alignment who petitions her, and likewise anyone of the alignments within one step, although she will revoke the access from any who perform evil or lawful acts.

To Edena/Serpenteye:

Morwel will willingly grant spells to those who worship the Seldarine as long as they are within one step of chaotic good alignment, she is not capable of granting spells to others. 

Likewise she will willingly accept those who are capable of becoming clerics, who are within 1 step of the chaotic good alignment. 

(It would seem Iuz is looking after the evil ones anyway)


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Jan 17, 2005)

Kalanyr said:
			
		

> To Edena/Serpenteye:
> 
> Morwel will willingly grant spells to those who worship the Seldarine as long as they are within one step of chaotic good alignment, she is not capable of granting spells to others.
> 
> ...




Nope, Iuz is anonymously helping ones he promised to protect. Since they go to war soon, he  is giving them _Cures_ whenever, for whatever and to whoever they pray, regardless of aligment. I simply indicate that _Cure_ from evil demigod of Suffering is without build in advantages that good deities are giving with their _Cures_. Presence of his small shrine in Aliador gives him rough indication, and that's my excuse. Zagyg is mad, so he doesn't need excuse ... and Morwel ?


----------



## Kalanyr (Jan 17, 2005)

Morwel's backstory is she was sent here by the Seldarine to help the elves. Thats her excuse.  And besides its not her nature to deny her power to anyone sincerely of chaotic good alignment who petitions her for it, the support of this principle is perhaps the fundamental reason for her existance.


----------



## Knight Otu (Jan 17, 2005)

(Calm down, calm down, a man got to sleep some time... 
 Here's a request - once your post isn't the last post anymore, do not edit it unless you need to close an sblock or correct a minor error. Specifically, do NOT add anything important, as it might get overlooked!

 I'll now go into reply mode. )


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Jan 17, 2005)

Sorry, Knight Otu.
  I was trying to avoid flooding the thread.

  Rikandur, the Guardians of Aliador are sending a missive to Iuz.
  It states, in general terms, that ... they are asking for mercy for the creature that is being tortured publicly on the borders of Aliador.  Would Iuz grant the being mercy?
  If Iuz refuses to do so, the Guardians (rather grimly) do nothing.  Their mission is to protect Aliador, not cause a war by interfering in the affairs of another sovereign power.
  The Elves of Aliador do not know about the suffering creature, because the Guardians are shielding them.

  Kalanyr, note taken.
  And the gratitude of the Elves of Aliador, Celene, and the Lendores, pours out in praise, song, and reverence to Morwel.  As I said, a few of the elves become clerics of Morwel.  Most, do not become her clerics, but they accept her goodwill, her spells, her gifts, with gratitude.
  As I said priorhand, some of the elves turn to Eilistraee.  Some turn to other dieties, but it isn't clear to me who they turn to.  They choose, in order of priority, demipowers of chaotic good, neutral good, lawful good, chaotic neutral, and neutral alignment.
  Sorry, Rikandur, but none of the elves openly chooses Iuz.   Of course, some of them get his help anyways, and they are mighty puzzled when their 1st level healing spells start acting strangely.  (And I am beginning to wonder:  Is Iuz turning to chaotic neutrality?  Giving the noble elves spells is quite an act of good will, if you think about it.)

  As for Eclavdra, I'm still waiting.  I must.  A number of people need a chance to respond to her situation, as I outlined above.

  Eclavdras' stricken people in the Great City aren't yet able to choose anything.  They go on fighting to survive the Withdrawal, while the elves and others tend to them.
  The same applies to the many thousands of drow taken to Greater Nyrond and other nations for treatment.  They are still down, making the slow transition towards good.
  The few drow who are up as of this point, are mostly trying to help their kindred.  These elves are turning to Eilistraee and Morwel in droves.

  As previously stated, a very few drow are trying to speak for Eclavdor at the TEC Summit, and the (mostly) good drow and those (few) extremely evil drow created are both claiming they are the rightful representatives, and that the other side should be kicked out of the Summit.
  The Lord of the Yuan-Ti and the King of the Ice Elves have nothing to do with this fray, holding themselves aloft with cold dignity.

  TO SERPENTEYE

  I am informed by Rikandur that Iuz is bequeathing the status of hero-diety on Eclavdra.
  Can Iuz do that?  Is that allowed?
  If yes, what are the rules for this?

  Also, now I am informed Iuz has thrown a second Miracle spell on Eclavdra.  This, if the spell gets through, is going to further affect what happens to her, concerning the Withdrawal.


----------



## Knight Otu (Jan 17, 2005)

Aerdi states clearly that it will withdraw from the drow cities beneath its territory, once the drow are capable of defending themselves, and if the drow demand so. Until then, it will defend the cities from predators or invaders. Healers from good nations will be urged to care for the drow in these cities.



			
				Edena said:
			
		

> Which drow delegation does Ashardalon choose to admit, Knight Otu?
> The good drow, or the evil drow?
> Or does Ashardalon admit both delegations?



 Overking Jahren or Ashardalon will listen to the arguments brought forth by both sides, on whatever matter that may be.

 Aerdi welcomes representatives from the good powers to Rel Astra, so that the Withdrawal of Eclavdra to good alignment can come to pass, as the natural way it should happen.
 William/Serpenteye:


			
				William said:
			
		

> [sblock]"Ashardalon, I do wish to meet with you in Rel Astra. Additionally, I seek to attend to Eclavdra, as may some others. I fear that if she does not benefit from my healing or those of Ellistrae or allied powers, Eclavdra may become truly destructive. I ask to heal an ally. I will come to you now if you wish."[/sblock]



 [sblock]"Al'Akbar, it is my wish that you come to Rel Astra, and I urge you to haste. It is my wish that you tend to Eclavdra, and if possible, the drow cities we currently protect."[/sblock]



			
				Kalanyr said:
			
		

> Faerinaal will ask Ashardlon's (or whoever appears to be in charge) permission before entering with his escort. He will refrain if not given approval.



 Faerinaal of the Court of Stars is welcome.



			
				Rikandur said:
			
		

> Kalanyr, Iuz consider Morwel a traitor because of her helping Elistaree who were "invading" Drow. For Iuz is clear that Elistaree caused Withdrawal. And nobody explained him his mistake, but all jumped at him and started attacking.



 Did Ashardalon's breakout help? 

 Let's see what happens next, and if Iuz gets Eclavdra.


----------



## James Heard (Jan 17, 2005)

Rikandor said:
			
		

> Zagyg is mad, so he doesn't need excuse ...



OOC: I don't know who or how you're used to Zagyg having been played in previous games, but I assure you that - like normal people with mental health issues - Zagyg being mad does in no way suggest that he doesn't have clear reasons for his behavior. That is: he's not Chaotic Random like it seems to be somehow though of by the players of the IR so far, else he wouldn't have been an acceptable choice for worship across the Flanaess for a lot longer than Iuz has been eating hot meals. This...thing...that you and others seem expect of Zagyg, this would be a dangerous deity - something that good and lawful powers would have to work to destroy. Instead Zagyg works directly under the influence of Boccob, whom among other things is the god of foresight. Zagyg is the god of the unpredictable, ergo Zagyg's place in the order of all things is to assure the god of seeing the future that he's not blindsided by...things that you can't foresee - Like, apparently, IRs. Zagyg hasn't been on Oerth sufficiently long enough time for Aestia to be reflective of Zagyg, though it does have important "Zagyg reasons" for being a choice for Zagyg to make his refuge there. Perhaps everyone has just been confused by Aestian diplomatic customs, but I thought it was important to nip this particular track of thought in the bud: Zagyg is neither the god of chaos, madness, madmen, randomness, or any other such nonsense. He might seem to be so, but then so might Iuz or Morwel or any multitude or perfectly logical people. He _is_ insane, but that is the nature of his personality- not his divinity, his worshippers (despite his tendency to succor those who find themselves inexplicably mad), nor is it his only outlet of personality. Illithids might be singularly described as "hungry" (or not), but Zagyg is nothing singular. He's nothing less than the divine personification of "everything I didn't think of" from the god who sees the future and arcane magic. That's the craziest thing about Zagyg, he's got a really crappy job as a deity that amounts to "expect the unexpected." Anyone would have stress issues with a job description like that, he's the insurance agent of the Greyhawk gods.

Anyways, until my next IC post I thought that I'd make sure that everyone was on the same page in regards to my PCs and not in some weird feedback loop of expectations that would never be fulfilled as everyone expected Zagyg to do something silly just for the sake of being silly. Zagyg's certainly not beyond that, but that's not the only trick the old dog knows. 

Rikandor, please don't think I'm pouncing on you specifically. It was just a convenient segue from talking with several posters in the chat room and realizing that everyone might not really understand how I intend to portray Zagyg and Murlynd in this IR, and how and why I'm interpreting them. It seems to be a common problem, so I decided to take the opportunity to address it in a common and public manner. So, anyways, back to everyone's regularly planned posting barrage and assaults of the senses.


----------



## Kalanyr (Jan 17, 2005)

Granted the permission of the ruler of Aerdi, Faerinaal will enter with his escort, who understand the need to be non-aggressive at the time, and do what he can for Eclavdra, using his innate healing abilities, and the clerical magic of the ghaele who accompany him.  

If Iuz's miracle is detectable Faerinaal will add a _Wish_ to it, Eclavdra's choice should be free and perhaps the balance of good and evil will help.  

OOC - Likewise the Wish  as arcane magic does not carry influence for good or evil. To force someone down a path is not the nature of the Eladrin.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Jan 17, 2005)

I will say that some few of the elves are turning to the worship of Zagyg, if that is allowed.


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Jan 17, 2005)

James Heard said:
			
		

> Rikandor, please don't think I'm pouncing on you specifically. It was just a convenient segue from talking with several posters in the chat room and realizing that everyone might not really understand how I intend to portray Zagyg and Murlynd in this IR, and how and why I'm interpreting them. It seems to be a common problem, so I decided to take the opportunity to address it in a common and public manner. So, anyways, back to everyone's regularly planned posting barrage and assaults of the senses.




OOC:
I were only joking then, it is Iuz who don't really need excuses. Zagyg, _perhaps_, have some moral spine or 'Lyndie would shot him on sight. 

I'm not offended, and I don't take everything like Iuz, remember that I'm different person than Him ? 

Edena, don't make rulings to what way Black Elves turn ! It's up to Serpenteye ... and I apologise for mean reminding You of this.

I hope You will write beautiful post regarding Eclavdra's wherabouts. 

And guys ... Iuz, as I wrote, flees only reduced beyond 1 epPL and I think that Elder Brothers alone have small chances of defeating him, especially with Regalia wielding, infuriated Iuz. Even wounded Iuz is a great challenge and is not demoralised. Too angry. 
Their only chance of surviwal is that Iuz will be wounded enough to withdraw for once. Otherwise their demise will be messy and painful, even if rather fast.

And Iuz's _Miracle_ was spoken aloud, with his voice booming through whole Great City, so only deaf people didn't heard it. Just before Brothers attacked Him.

Second _Miracle_ was extremly discreet and isn't concerning Eclavdra, so don't concern Yourself with it. It wait for Serpenteye's ruling. 

And I hope that Rhynnon with his Iron Flask know what is he doing ... it may not work on Iuz who is native to this plane.


----------



## Bugbear (Jan 17, 2005)

Rikandur Azebol said:
			
		

> And I hope that Rhynnon with his Iron Flask know what is he doing ... it may not work on Iuz who is native to this plane.




Serpenteye said that it would - Under the right circumstances.

You had better hope it works too, the Iron Flask may the only thing which keeps Iuz from being killed by someone else.


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Jan 17, 2005)

Being imprisoned by Demoncidal "Maniac" ? Iuz know Rhynnon's reputation of guy who hate demons, guess with who demonic mothers scary "unruly" demonic children in Empire ? They are too afraid that Iuz might overhear it, to scare children with him. 

I think that Iuz would flee first ... but anyways, thank You for thinking "warmly" of My PC. I guess that Rhynnon irretogators are heating bars and cleaning their tools. 

And another thought striked me ... Iuz, in cold reality, is almost innocent comparing to innumerable killings done by Morwel or Elistaree, how many people could die because of You during 160 years of life in comparision to almost unimaginable age of Morwel, countless worlds she visited and hordes of foes that she killed during this time, in person. The same for Elistaree ... It gives me "moral" upper hand. >Chuckle.<


----------



## Bugbear (Jan 17, 2005)

Demoncidal Maniac? That hurts.  I admit that in the past Rhynnon has killed a few demons, but it's not like he spends his weekends on safari in your empire. That was a time of war. 

Putting you in the bottle is simply a way to keep you out of harms way until the TEC pact can determine weither you have intentionaly betrayed the pact. Regardless of Rhynnon's personal feelings towards Iuz, he will keep to the terms of that aggrement. Think of it as spending a little time in the county lock-up while you wait for your trial. 

You won't be lonely either, as several of your former demonic generials are also in the flask. Hmmm, I wonder if they blame you for their situation.

Besides, if it doesn't work, no harm, no foul right  It's not as if Iuz has time to notice what Little 'ol Rhynnon is doing off in the corner, not when he is fighting off the elder brothers. It's not as if he's doing anything threatening. He's just watching the fight.


----------



## Serpenteye (Jan 17, 2005)

Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> OOC: Just an idle question, since my leaders' attentions are elsewhere, but were there any drow cities within my borders, or close under my mountains?  If so, they're currently quarantined; no one's going in, but neither do the border guards look kindly on anyone, allied or no, sending troops inside my borders.




Some of the greatest of the Drow cities are beneath your mountains. The old capital, the city that gave its name to the TEC-pact, is beneath the Hellfurnaces.
Some of the cities have already been evacuated, but should you annex them you would find quite a rich prize of mining, heavy industry, architecture and infrastructure.



			
				Melkor said:
			
		

> Serpenteye! Rikandur!
> 
> Firstly, Gallador invites Iuz`s Clerics( but preferably the NE rather than CE ones) to start the worship of Iuz among my 4 million of servitor Humanoids!- It shall double the Iuz`s worshipper base, and bring him closer to achieving Lesser God status, I believe!




In time this will make a tremendous difference, assuming Iuz is in any condition to be worshiped...



			
				Melkor said:
			
		

> On Gibenei, the 25 Elite Pl and 2 Epic of my forces( including most of my Necromancers!)- stay in Galion Vool, gaining control over Salitisa`s regular undeath legions and the country, are there any other inhabitants than mindless Undeath?
> 
> Rest- 15 Elite, 5 Epic of mine, and 10 Elite, 2 Epic of Iuz`s forces, are striking against the next strongest warlord loyal to Cult of Vecna.
> 
> ...




Most of the population of the planet is indeed mindless undead. Another large segment of the population, if you can call them that, are humans kept as cattle. Deprived of all the requirements of mental development from birth they are practically mindless as well. They have no language, and nearly no emotions.
There are also numerous intelligent lesser forms of undead. Ghouls, Ghasts and more exotic variations. Incorporeal undead are also plentiful, though they are mostly used as scouts. There are quite a few Vampire-Spawns, but not many Vampires.
--
You easily take control of Galion Vool, but due to the small numbers of troops at your disposal the process will still require several months to complete. The arrival of large Regular forces would make it much quicker.

The Warlords answer you: "It is you who are the fool, Gallador. Do you really think you can stand against the power of Vecna? Iuz is a Demigod, a blind and bumbling fool wasting his power in a meaningless battle. All the worlds, all the remaining worlds, can see that it is a battle he cannot win. Vecna is a God, a true God, and while we still followed the likes of Hextor, Wee Yas and Erythnul we could dare stand against him. But not now. There is noone left who even comes close to being His equal.
 If you surrender to him willingly, and undo the damage you have wrought, perhaps he will allow you to be more than a slave. That is now your only choice. Until then, every one of our servants you strike down is a sacrifice that will speed his return."

You do not know wether or not they are speaking the truth.

The Warlord who approached you about the pact, an Elder Vampire just like yourself and the most powerful of Salitisa's former enemies, tends to agree with them. He agrees that you have no hope of surviving against Vecna, but he's never been anyones servant and will gladly die to spare himself that degradation. He will ally with you, but he will not be your servant. If you attempt to enslave him, he warns, he will turn his full power against you and fight to his own certain death.
Your morbid prospective ally is named Lord Yaghal, 1 epPL +10 elPL +320 rPL, 150 IC.
-
For the first time you are facing real opposition, for many warlords seem to have decided to stand together against your attack. When you strike against the second most powerful worlord you're faced with a force superior to your in quantity, but lacking somewhat in Epics. (approximately 4 epic PLs and 30-35 elites, and about 50 rPLs spread out across the city.) Neither side gains an initial advantage.

Other warlords, who could decisively shift the balance in either direction, wait. Or perhaps they are otherwise preoccupied.



			
				Melkor said:
			
		

> Serpenteye, some matters:
> 
> Vecna is actually a Lesser God or Demigod?!
> 
> ...




It is uncertain wether Vecna is a Lesser or Intermediate God. He was Intermediate, but might have been weakened by the loss of his worshipers on other worlds. You can only speculate, and hope for the best.
-
You can bring in 2,5 regular PLs per 1 elite PL used per day. That 1 elite PL will be unable to be used for other tasks during that time. Your Epic PLs can bring in much greater numbers, 50 rPL per EpPL per day, they are the ones (since most of your troops have a high ecl) who are able to cast Teleportation circles.
-
You do not at this time have the ability to absorb that many souls into yourself. Iuz is sponsoring your divine ascension, but it will take some time before Gallador becomes a Hero-God.



			
				Airwhale said:
			
		

> I am so confused... is Iuz still fighting? If not, have my human troops transported back to undock their ships, and head to oerth? Is Foran helping with the assasination of the archlich?




Iuz is/was fighting the High Council of the Scarlet brotherhood.
-
Foran tried to help, but noone could find her.



			
				Airwhale said:
			
		

> In that case...
> 
> The convoy begins it's trip to take the undead kings armys to Gallon vools planetoid.




The arrival of fresh Regular troops does a lot to help Gallador restore order to Galion Vool



			
				Guilt Puppy said:
			
		

> When Elistraee falls, six individuals in sleek red garb, faces obscured by ornate masks, teleport in to surround Iuz. One speaks: "We consider that the theft of Eclavadra's Regalia represents an attack equal to her life. The terms of the pact are clear." The voice is Abbon Craylor's, and he says it with a judicial lack of enthusiasm.
> 
> The Elder Brothers attack Iuz.
> ...
> The Scarlet Brotherhood moves no troops, just yet.




(ooc: This represents 5 EpPLs, right?)

Iuz, wounded and tired, staggers back under the initial assault. He's still much more powerful than any one of the mortal Brothers, though, and he strikes back. Fighting with all his cunning and all his power... he still keeps getting worn down.



			
				Uvenelei said:
			
		

> This is still a game of DnD, no matter how large, and thus the meaning of life in a DnD world ("Kill people and take their stuff") still applies. I'll forgoe killing Elistraee, but I do claim looting rights. I help myself to a few shiny things, then go back home.




 



			
				Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> *Serpenteye and Kalanyr:*
> 
> [sblock]If Morwel continues to attack Iuz, she has Glu'boise's Ring of Gaxx and Ring of Cirrus should she wish to have them as I've noted previously.[/sblock]




 



			
				Airwhale said:
			
		

> The elvish Imperial navy and Keoghtom will obviously attempt to stop anyone hostle from coming anywhere *near* the demigod.  Also, General Legubim will ask if the demigod wishes to be transported someplace safer untill she recovers.




Elistraee is unable to comply, or to resist. She would probably not want to stay in the City in her current condition, though.



			
				Guilt Puppy said:
			
		

> Since it seems your request will be made fairly strongly, Abbon Craylor will step away from the battle, remove his mask, and politely assure you that the demigod will not be slain until members of the Pact have had appropriate time to consider the charges against him.
> 
> Behind him, the others are jumping and spinning around, throwing showers of gleaming shuriken, and generally trying to get things taken care of as quickly as possible. Once his assurance is made, Craylor dons his mask once more, and returns to the fray.




Iuz has no such compunctions, though. He's fighting for his life by now.



			
				Rikandur Azebol said:
			
		

> OOC:
> Guilt Puppy, magnificient coup. I congratulate ... But Elder Brothers risk more than just their lives. Iuz can eat souls. He's also Demon Prince. And have Powerful Artifact in his hands ... that is fully capable of giving him edge over the goddes !
> Unless very lucky, some Brothers will die today. Let's see ... in comparision with each other our Epic's have such combat capabilities: +1 Attack,+0 Defense. Iuz's edges:
> Demigod and Cleric. Serpenteye ... it is stillunclear to me if Cleric's help gives +2 or +1 to Defense ? Judging from weapons used by Scarlet Brothers, they have not technological superiority over Iuz so eventual bonuses nullify each other. So my math looks that way:
> ...




ooc: Time Stop is not what it was, unfortunately. In 3,5E you're unable to affect anyone but yourself during a Time Stop.

Iuz falls... below 1 epPL and tries to teleport away. It's close, really close, but the combined attack of the most powerful monks in the world fail to stop him. 
...
As he limps into the room Victoria turns from her bucket and smiles at him cruelly. "I see that you are hurt, darling, let me lick those beautiful wounds."

Iuz is now 0,7 epPL, the Brothers are 4,8.



			
				Knight Otu said:
			
		

> "Demigods, great leaders, and several other entities of power are gathered here, at a site of catastrophe, and all that happens is that you smash each other's SKULL? Did you even pause to think what happened? Did you even try to listen to the multitude of reasonable voices? Any fighting at this point will only lead to more fighting!
> Do any of you know what happened to the drow? They were isolated from Lolth, that is what happened! But it goes beyond this. Oerth is isolated from the Outer Planes. It is isolated from the Inner Planes!
> It is isolated from the Positive Energy Plane, the birthplace of all souls!!.
> What impact do you think that will have? And the souls already here, what do you think will happen to them? THEY CANNOT PASS ON TO THEIR JUST REWARDS! They will remain on Oerth eternally, with no chance to receive their just reward! THAT is what we need to worry about now!"




   



			
				Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> OOC-Here's where I'm confused.  I was under the impression that only the Outer Planes were sealed, not the Inner ones like the positive/negative energy and elemental planes, but then again I could very well be wrong.  Anyways, the point is moot as it seems both of the planes are still functioning as people are still living and undead are still churning-however, this depends on how the multiverse is run in this game.  However, Ashardalon could just be trying to make a grand intimidating statement, if so, just ignore my whole post then




Nope, all planes are sealed off, except for small isolated parts of the Ethereal and Astral and a handful of pocket-dimensions and demiplanes located inside the sphere. 
Your sages believe that Oerth, and the other bodies of the Crystal Sphere, can supply you with the elemental energies and substances needed to support life and spellcasting. However, you no longer have an inexhaustable supply to draw upon, especially of Negative and Positive energy.



			
				Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> Serpenteye said something about Gallador's vampiric forces finding the supply of negative energy very weak, back when they were converting the leftover drow, and thus having to supply the energy themselves; it's not unreasonable to think that this should be equally true of positive energy.  If I recall correctly, souls normally went to the Outer Planes, to become petitioners, after their deaths; it's going to be a fun question as to what happens with them now.




ooc:
You'll see...



			
				Kalanyr said:
			
		

> I'll just clarify the bonus for Rikandur:
> 
> Militia  -4/-3
> Regular +0/+0
> ...




That's right. If Iuz had been unwounded he would probably have defeated the Elder Brothers, but in his reduced condition he had no choice but to flee. 



			
				Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> The result is that there is TRULY a battle going on for the hearts and minds of the stricken drow.
> They are trying to revert to good, to elves, in effect.
> The presence of good forces and beings, such as Al'Akbar, Morwel, and Eilistraee, is helping this process along, reinforcing it, giving the drow strength to survive the Withdrawal and make the change.
> But ...
> ...




There is also an inner conflict, besides that being fought by outside forces of Good and Evil on an inner battlefield. 
A Freudian, not that Oerth has ever heard of Freudianism, would prehaps describe it like this. The Ego, the conscious mind of the Drow, and the Super-ego, their culture and ubpringing is fighting against a small part of their Id, their subconscious instincts. That small part of their Id, that urges them to revert to their original elven nature is also fighting another part of the Id, that represents the primal evil they have lived with for so long. 
 They have 2,5 parts of their souls fighting against 0,5 parts of their souls... But the mind is a complicated machine and my amateurish simplifications are off course flawed.

My point is, that the change to Good is not uncontested for any single Drow. Some of them will be turned Good, but many more will probably turn Evil or insane or both.
The help they are given by the Good factions might change some of that, perhaps.



			
				Kalanyr said:
			
		

> Morwel will also attempt to stop the Tempest looting Ellisterae and since she was fighting by Ellisterae's side she should be as capable of doing this as any are.
> 
> If Morwel manages to stop the Tempest from looting Ellisterae (or even if she does not) she'll have the goddess teleported to safety in the Court of Stars for the time being in the company of Faerinall  (1 of the Epic PL she brought with her). She will then turn her attention to Iuz and the Elder Brothers (assuming she's in anything like time). And after invoking a Dimension Lock:
> 
> ...




Morwel and Keoghtom did manage to prevent the Tempest from looting Elistraee, but Iuz is gone.



			
				Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> A FEW drow have made it through the Withdrawal, become good aligned, and they state THEY now speak for the Empire of Eclavdor.
> A delegation of these good drow (from Miranda, the Baklunish Empire, and other good places) show up in Rel Astra, in full diplomatic colors.
> 
> At the same time, some of the drow have now made it through the Withdrawal, but it was reversed by evil influences (these drow are from the Empire of Iuz, Tharquish Dominion, mountain areas controlled by Paxus, and other places of this sort) are now claiming THEY speak for Eclavdor.
> ...




Indeed. Two delegations of Drow come to Rel Astra. Their legal mandate to represent Eclavdor is questionable, to say the least, but fairly equal as such. They both consist of high-ranking officials and militaries, though.



			
				Bugbear said:
			
		

> Once things settle down somewhat in the Great City and it looks like my Modrons have resuced all the drow they could reach, Rhynnon orders the Modrons and the Knights to transport the Mordheil refugees back to Rel Mord where they can receive better treatment.
> 
> Rhynnon, however remains in the city, and returns to the place where he left Iuz and Elistrie. Seeing that Iuz is badly wounded and facing the Elder Brothers and Lady Morwel, Rhynnon slips quitly into the room and pulls a small iron flask from his belt.
> 
> ...




The situation has already been resolved. Iuz was severely wounded but managed to escape.
-
Over the coming weeks most of the Drow in the Great City get adequate care.



			
				Anabstercorian said:
			
		

> The Triumvirate would, but whether *Aerdi* (Knight Otu) would is unsure.
> 
> *Private to Kalanyr and Serpenteye:*
> [sblock]In the event that Knight Otu refuses them entry, the Triumvirate will attempt to smuggle em' in.[/sblock]




ooc: Who?



			
				William Ronald said:
			
		

> Al'Akbar's mind reaches forth into those of the stricken drow of Oerth, sending a message of hope and love.  The mental voice is one of comfort, the facial expression the drow perceive is one of someone who has gone through great struggles and survived, as well as having learned the lessons of compassion.
> 
> "You are not alone, my friends.  All of sentience is bound  up in the great family of Being and all life is truly akin.  Feel it within yourselves. You are loved. There are those who are willing to stand with you in your time of need.  You are not alone, my friends.  Your lives and the lives of others have value in and of themselves, apart from the doctrines you learned in your youth.   I believe that Oerth and Greyspace will need all her children in the days to come.  I call you to life, to hope, and healing.  You are not alone and you are loved."
> 
> ...




It takes time and effort, but Al-Akbar's help and compassion makes a big difference. It is not yet apparent, but his messages will save thousands of Drow from Evil and madness.



			
				James Heard said:
			
		

> OOC: Zagyg is offering to loan Elistraee 1 epic PL of his divine essence until turn 2, as a surrogate. Basically after the bombs drop and he's ill he figures that someone closer to the drow might be able to take care of them better than his subconscious and much better than his conscious. Right now, while he's thinking about it and before he forgets that he's doing something important. You better give it back though, he's doing _this_ intentionally.




Elistraee gasps and wakes up. Smiling weakly she says "Thank you."


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Jan 17, 2005)

(Waits for Serpenteye to complete his rulings on all recent posts, before posting any further.  The fate of the drow of the Great City and Eclavdra hang in the balance.)


----------



## azmodean (Jan 17, 2005)

(OOC:  I apologise for being out of touch during this lovely chaos, I thought, "hey, I can miss a day or two while I run my home game", ok, mental note, no I can't.)

OOC, but in game:
When the Drow, er, situation is detected, N'grath leads a force (about 1 epic PL) into the drow cities under Barundi, the Red Kindom, and Ishtarland to investigate.  

If he can determine that at least some of the afflicted drow can be "brought over", he and his druids will work to heal them and bring them through this situation.  This will all be done using trusted members of the druidic order, and be kept secret from the general populace to avoid a backlash from a population who believes the drow to be irredemably evil.  N'grath will also launch a campaign to slowly persuade his people that the drow aren't so bad after all and might even be able to work together with others without biting their faces off.

If his divinations and intuition tell him otherwise, that the drow will be a force for evil and destruction when they recover, the same force of druids, along with N'grath will purge the cities of all drow and take the resources of the cities for their own.  He will then announce the great victory over the forces of evil to his people.

When the diaboloic envoys arrive with their offers of technology, N'grath drives them forth from his lands using any means necessary (though he doesn't use force if they leave when asked, after hearing them out).


----------



## Serpenteye (Jan 17, 2005)

William Ronald said:
			
		

> *The 11th Commandment of the IR:*  Thou shalt make allowances for typographical errors. Al'Akbar will get back to you on the other commandments.
> 
> I believe tha 7 elite PL of celestials and djinn will help stabilize the situation in the Great City.
> 
> If attacked, Al'Akbar and Daoud will strike but to render people unconscious. -- assuming that separating people will not work.  The demigod will say to his attackers, "I came to fight the Whispered One and other horrors would destroy us all.  I will not slay you, as I want you alive to fight those threats."




ooc: I'll agree with that commandment. If it's not followed, I'd never be able to make myself understood.   

The Bakluni are not attacked. The slave-uprising has been subdued, and the suffering Drow are being taken care of by a grand coalition of healers.



			
				Airwhale said:
			
		

> SerpentEye:
> 
> How did Knight otarus forces teleport Eclavia out from under my nose? I was very explicitly guarding her body (with 20 Elite pls and 2 epic pls), and I was the first on the scene, following Iuz, of course. The relevent post is somewhere on page 7... I can dig it up if you like.




Heh... Sorry. I know you wrote that but I forgot about it. :\ I can't undo what I have ruled, though, that would make a mess out of everything. I can say that Knight Otu seems to be handling Eclavdra in a nearly saintly way and that his intention didn't seem to be to cause Eclavdra harm.
The fact is, plenty of factions were protecting Eclavdra and it would have been a lengthy process for you all to negotiate about who would be entrusted to take care of her. Knight Otu was the first one to state that he was taking her and I, wanting to simplify the situation, ruled in his favour. Anyway, what's done is done, and it probably won't cause too much trouble.




			
				Kalanyr said:
			
		

> In the interests of aiding Aliador, Celene and the Lendores and as the closest approximation to an active Elven power, as she is here on behalf of the Seldarine, Morwel will grant the elves and other inhabitants and of these places divine magic as long as they fall within her clerical alignment (CN,CG,NG).
> 
> William/Serpenteye/Festy Dog
> PRIVATE:
> [sblock]Morwel will willingly show up assuming the conflict is resolved at such a time in order to aid Eclavdra.[/sblock]




Many elves accept your blessing gratefully (see Edena's posts on the matter). Your generosity, of giving of your own power freely and unconditionally, will gain you new converts. In the short term, though, it costs you as much power as it gives you.
-
Since Knight Otu stated that Eclavdra's location is not protected against divinations of teleportation Morwel has no difficulty arriving by her side.



			
				Guilt Puppy said:
			
		

> - Re Iuz, is retreat an option? I was kind of assuming spells like Dimensional Anchor/Lock/Etc would be in place in any given combat (otherwise, every epic/elite combat ends in teleporting away, rather than defeat... kinda hard to make progress.)... If I do need to specify, consider it specifed, and consider it specified henceforth whenever it's an option




It does need to be specified, because your forces will have to divert some power into it which will make them less effective in combat. If one of the Brothers would have done nothing but cast Dimensional Anchors or similar spells Iuz's chances of escaping would have been much lower (but his chances of defeating them would have been greater). 



			
				Rikandur Azebol said:
			
		

> OOC:
> Uch, Edena. We are disagreeing about what truly evil and good is. From at least my point of view.
> 
> But yes, this is silently accepted. And Black Elf Priests and Priestesses could recive spells from Iuz. Except those slavish to him. He don't rejects friends, and insane friends, he only laughs on those without spine.
> ...




Absolutely free choice... That would give Eclavdra what no being in existance has ever truly had. Some might speculate that absolutely free choice, absolute power, would elevate her to a status that transcended reality. She would become... infinite in every way.
Fortunately, or unfortunately, Iuz does not have that kind of power.

The Miracle is granted. Eclavdra will have free choice, to some degree.
--

Iuz can grant them spells, but since few of them under His control only a very small number will turn to His worship. Those under the control of Iuz's ideological and theological enemies might cast an occasional spell drawn from Him. In the end, it seems unless some things change, Iuz will spend more divine energy on granting the spells than he will get back in worship.



			
				Creamsteak said:
			
		

> _And I said I'd never write a huge post this IR..._




Nice... I'm really looking forward to when your character will enter the game in truth.   



			
				Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> Eclavdra remains unconscious.
> Based on what I've read, Ashardalons' people are caring for her in Greater Aerdi, Rary, Robilar and Eli are helping her (trying to cause her to become good), and Morwel wants to send help, but Knight Otus' power of Greater Aerdi hasn't yet cleared this.
> Others might want to send help, but Knight Otus' power hasn't cleared them either.
> 
> ...




Eclavdra woke up briefly, thanks to Zagyg's intervention, but drifted back to unconsciousness again. One way or the other, I rule, Iuz's Miracle will wake her up. What free choice Eclavdra makes is entirely up to you.
--
I rule that many of the Drow being tended by the goodly factions will become Good. Many, not necessarily a majority, though, that remains to be seen. Others will turn Evil, insane, both, or worse. The Drow are evil, they are the poster-girls (and boys, but mostly girls) of evil, that's not going to change easily. 
Many of those who turn Good will turn a grim kind of Good, not all sunshine and lollypops. The adults of the Drow have been evil for centuries, they've committed terrible deeds of cruelty and loved it with all their hearts, that is a stain on their conscience they may never be rid of, a heavy burden to carry. 



			
				Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> The Wolf God, and the humanoids outside the Great City, are arranging for long-term care.  A few Elite units are being used to shuttle in supplies, and to locate long-term sources of food and water; where they cannot be found here, Teleportation Circles are used to bring in supplies from the Pomarj.  The humanoids do not leave the area; they are building residences, according to standardized plans provided to them from the Wolf God's iron-fisted bureaucracy.




So, the millions of former slaves are once again taking up residence in the city as subjects of the Wolf God. There is open speculation in the literate circles on Oerth wether this means that the Wolf God is de-facto making a claim to the Great City itself...



			
				Airwhale said:
			
		

> The post in which I stated I was guarding Eclavia was post 88, page 5 on this thread.
> 
> http://www.enworld.org/forums/showpost.php?p=1964238&postcount=88
> 
> If the navy had a choice about it, they would gladly release her to some elven nation, with a minimal deligation to ensure her well being (1 elite power level).  They would also release her to any lawfull, non-evil nation (i.e. Nyrond), but they would insist on accompanying her to ensure her well-being. (i.e. the 2 epic and 10 elite power levels).  They would not willingly release her in to anyone else.




ooc: I know, I know... I ed up. As I wrote, it would have been a long and difficult process to determine her whereabouts to be if it would have been handled by diplomacy. I wanted to resolve the situation and move on. Anyway, sorry, If I had remembered correctly I would have handled things differently.



			
				Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> TO PAXUS
> 
> Understood, Paxus.  Sorry for the mistake.
> Most of the drow in those cities within your territories, are going to die during the Withdrawal, unable to make it through without help.
> ...




True... The Drow, the vast majority of them, are completely unable to take care of themselves and those of them who recover on their own are more likely to slit some throats than help their fellow dark-elf. Almost all of them die, from pain, thirst, or violence.



			
				Rikandur Azebol said:
			
		

> OOC:
> And for Your inormation Edena, Iuz is using to cast this spell on Eclavdra his *Chaotic* part of personality. Without Evil Intent or anything like Evil Power ... it costed him much. Two _Miracles_ ... in a row. Hard times come over Iuz, he shouldn't ever again perform good deed.




Free choice is free choice... The wording of the spell should protect her against its inerent taint. 
(And perhaps Iuz is not as evil as He used to be)


----------



## Melkor Lord Of ALL! (Jan 17, 2005)

Serpenteye! 

I am giving Sulhaut Mountains to Airwhale, most of inhabitants would be glad to be free of Vampire rulership.( I now see I didn`t need Aiwhale`s ships at all, since my Epics can transport 50 PL a day! Grrr, I should have asked before!) 

Some of my regular forces were transported by Airwhale, but I am transporting the rest using 1 Epic Pl. It should transport most of my troops in several days, I want to have 350 Pl of regular armies on Gibenei, 150 will help secure Valion Gool, rest is joining the war).

Lord Gallador is kind towards Lord Yaghal, treating him as equal. He calls him the only brave of the Warlords and states that they are not going to die, Gallador will soon become a God himself, and his allies are mighty! Gallador demands that Yaghal throws most of his forces against the second`s strongest Warlord capital. And he invites his ally to Erelhei Cinhu Pact.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jan 17, 2005)

Serpenteye said:
			
		

> There is open speculation in the literate circles on Oerth wether this means that the Wolf God is de-facto making a claim to the Great City itself...




No comment.



			
				Serpenteye said:
			
		

> The Drow, the vast majority of them, are completely unable to take care of themselves and those of them who recover on their own are more likely to slit some throats than help their fellow dark-elf. Almost all of them die, from pain, thirst, or violence.



Regrettable, but unavoidable; the Wolf God could not countenance any uninvited interference in their affairs, on his part or anothers.


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Jan 17, 2005)

Serpenteye said:
			
		

> In time this will make a tremendous difference, assuming Iuz is in any condition to be worshiped ...




OOC:
Yup, he is still kicking despite best efforts of Sinister Monks ... I must admit that this time Lady Death hugged Iuz a bit too strongly for my liking. And now he is missing hand ! How humilating ... Elistraee will suffer a thousand times for this. Iuz will ... marry her to a sleazy dretch, or ... Tee Hee, or to 'Lyndie, James's crazy paladin.  

Serpenteye, could I assume that Iuz's other wounds are just impressive scarring on his wrinkly as ...  ... hide ? And he ruined Elistraee's good looks forever, if I read it right Wicked One chopped off half of her face, yes ? She'll need a mask I think. Because scars inflicted by Iuz will stay. *Forever*. Like DM stated no magic will regenerate this, once, preety face ! Iuz have his vengance. Mu, Cha, Cha. 

She must wait until modern cosmetic surgery will became avaible, I'm afraid.  :\   

I repeat, Guilt Puppy's seizing of opportunity was a spark of genius ! I'm congratulating him again. Unfortunately for Brotherhood ... Iuz lives, is free, and is undetectable. And breathes hatred as hot as Ashardalon's firestorms.  Many will suffer ... Unless somhow Iuz's wouded pride will be healed. Task as collosal as explaining meaning of virtues to lemure.



			
				Serpenteye said:
			
		

> Most of the population of the planet is indeed mindless undead. Another large segment of the population, if you can call them that, are humans kept as cattle. Deprived of all the requirements of mental development from birth they are practically mindless as well. They have no language, and nearly no emotions.
> There are also numerous intelligent lesser forms of undead. Ghouls, Ghasts and more exotic variations. Incorporeal undead are also plentiful, though they are mostly used as scouts. There are quite a few Vampire-Spawns, but not many Vampires.




OOC:
Chmm ... Teleporting some troops there might be unwise.

IC:
*Drelzna come before lord Gallador, asking for audience ... and she is suprised for a moment when she saw him, as if he had changed somehow.*

King Gallador, I'm here to inform You that Scarlet Brotherhood betrayed TEC Pact and attacked my brother. Eclavdra is free of influences of those seeking to enslave her and mold her in parody of free being like themselves. She will choose her fate, alone.

And humans here ... they are wonderful material, my priests started to teach them. In time ... they may became faithful. Diviners that I contacted refused to help in localizing Selitisia ... and without her head on the pike, or groweling at Your feet ...

*She left unspoken that it will surely not help in cementing Gallador's power over the land. Suddenly she cut down, with her blade made of her very soul as Nosferatu King suspects, a rogue shadow ... who probably was hiding in this place and tried to feed on her life. Undead vanished, when entropy take him after tasting edge of Drelzna's sword.*

... and we should find her, before she resurects Vecna. There is too much that we don't know about our enemy. For example how much time we are left.



			
				Serpenteye said:
			
		

> It is uncertain wether Vecna is a Lesser or Intermediate God. He was Intermediate, but might have been weakened by the loss of his worshipers on other worlds. You can only speculate, and hope for the best.




OOC:
I hope that Iuz will have time to recover. Otherwise, they are all doomed. Vecna will kill other Demigods, ate them ... and Iuz will commit sucide with Morganti blade. If he will be lucky. 



			
				Serpenteye said:
			
		

> You do not at this time have the ability to absorb that many souls into yourself. Iuz is sponsoring your divine ascension, but it will take some time before Gallador becomes a Hero-God.




OOC: And Iuz ? Did he have the ability ? Time could be found ... 



			
				Serpenteye said:
			
		

> Iuz, wounded and tired, staggers back under the initial assault. He's still much more powerful than any one of the mortal Brothers, though, and he strikes back. Fighting with all his cunning and all his power... he still keeps getting worn down.
> 
> Iuz has no such compunctions, though. He's fighting for his life by now.







			
				Serpenteye said:
			
		

> ooc: Time Stop is not what it was, unfortunately. In 3,5E you're unable to affect anyone but yourself during a Time Stop.




OOC:
Yes, where are these Wizard's spells when You need them ? Several _Horrid Withlings_ would turn the battle in favor of Iuz.    



			
				Serpenteye said:
			
		

> ...
> As he limps into the room Victoria turns from her bucket and smiles at him cruelly. "I see that you are hurt, darling, let me lick those beautiful wounds."
> 
> Iuz is now 0,7 epPL, the Brothers are 4,8.




IC:
*Dangerous light danced in Demonic Eyes of Iuz when he raised his had against Victoria. But then he spotted bucket, and that arm he raised is missing hand. His eyebrows crossed.*

What are You doing ?

*Iuz asked dangerously, before uttering _Calling_ and at his feet appeared severed limb. And he sighed, while murmuring to himself.*

Momma will be pissed ... She hates when someone disturbs her researches. But I need my hand ...

*Deviless whimpered, and runned back to her bucket. Iuz face twisted in disgust.*

Could You explain me, please, what is happening to You ?



			
				Serpenteye said:
			
		

> Nope, all planes are sealed off, except for small isolated parts of the Ethereal and Astral and a handful of pocket-dimensions and demiplanes located inside the sphere.
> Your sages believe that Oerth, and the other bodies of the Crystal Sphere, can supply you with the elemental energies and substances needed to support life and spellcasting. However, you no longer have an inexhaustable supply to draw upon, especially of Negative and Positive energy.




OOC:
Then we should create some, neh ? 



			
				Serpenteye said:
			
		

> That's right. If Iuz had been unwounded he would probably have defeated the Elder Brothers, but in his reduced condition he had no choice but to flee.




OOC:
Yup, with a bit of luck Iuz's strength might be enough to defeat even Epics ... but not this time. 



			
				Serpenteye said:
			
		

> My point is, that the change to Good is not uncontested for any single Drow. Some of them will be turned Good, but many more will probably turn Evil or insane or both.
> The help they are given by the Good factions might change some of that, perhaps.




OOC:
I fully agree, and humbly remind of Iuz's cute clerics tending stupid Black Elves. What is Your rule about this ? Are the forces of Good to corrupt Black Elves with impunity ?



			
				Serpenteye said:
			
		

> Indeed. Two delegations of Drow come to Rel Astra. Their legal mandate to represent Eclavdor is questionable, to say the least, but fairly equal as such. They both consist of high-ranking officials and militaries, though.




OOC:
Iuz laughs, wipes tears and laughs again.



			
				Serpenteye said:
			
		

> The situation has already been resolved. Iuz was severely wounded but managed to escape.
> Over the coming weeks most of the Drow in the Great City get adequate care.




OOC:
Okay, goodies are corrupting with impunity ... Iuz is in no condition to make meaningful protest, but I hope that His clerics give some drow fair chance of returnig to their senses without brainwashing from ,so called, good powers ? I repeat, Iuz doesn't brainwash anyone and his Priesstesses only help Black Elves to surviwe and not fall in madness. Nothing more.



			
				Serpenteye said:
			
		

> Elistraee gasps and wakes up. Smiling weakly she says "Thank you."




OOC:
Chmm, is Iuz's discreet revenge succesful Serpenteye ?

Private, Serpenteye:
[sblock]And will Zagyg's intervention help to mask it if Iuz achieved succes ? I don't mind if it will help.[/sblock]

Edena, Iuz doesn't respond. But First Maid, after reffering Iuz's version of events in Great City to Ruling Pair, will. Good powers are robbing Black Elves of their free wills, with their  foresightless ... "influence". She may smile then and add that those who remained Drow, call it even corruption. And ask Ruling Pair of their decision about hapless demon. Iuz left it's fate in the hands of Aliador Elves as it seems. Her's destruction or anything other fate that Aliadores will choose for her. Yes, Glabrezu is a she.   
And I'm sorry for writting it OOC but I'm afraid that I might be too slow if I will write it IC.


----------



## Serpenteye (Jan 17, 2005)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> *Serpenteye – PRIVATE*
> 
> [sblock]The 2 epic PL at the standoff resume their discreet assistance of the drow in the Great City.
> 
> Also, once it’s clear that Iuz’s forces have been deterred, the 15 elite PL seeing to defence of the drow cities will split, 5 PL remaining below to keep watch for any would-be invaders, and the other 10 PL distributing themselves among any drow refugees suffering from the Withdrawal within Nipponese/Zindian borders, in an effort to help their recovery.[/sblock]




And some of them will even be grateful for your help...



			
				Creamsteak said:
			
		

> I've been skimming google for images that might fit my PC (looking up illithids and cthulhu and what-not). Here's one that I thought was just plain IR-ish. And funny.




Sweet. The ultimate combination of Magic, Divinity and Technology. 



			
				Kalanyr said:
			
		

> To all:
> Morwel will not actively promote herself, but she will grant spells to anyone of the chaotic good alignment who petitions her, and likewise anyone of the alignments within one step, although she will revoke the access from any who perform evil or lawful acts.
> 
> To Edena/Serpenteye:
> ...




Some of them will be brought over to your worship.



			
				Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> TO SERPENTEYE
> 
> I am informed by Rikandur that Iuz is bequeathing the status of hero-diety on Eclavdra.
> Can Iuz do that?  Is that allowed?
> If yes, what are the rules for this?




Ehh, yes and no. Iuz can't bequeath the status, but he can give her a little help on the way. It does require, however, that she and Iuz spend some time together.



			
				Kalanyr said:
			
		

> If Iuz's miracle is detectable Faerinaal will add a _Wish_ to it, Eclavdra's choice should be free and perhaps the balance of good and evil will help.




That works. Eclavdra's choice is a little freer.



			
				Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> I will say that some few of the elves are turning to the worship of Zagyg, if that is allowed.




Zagyg only granted spells to the Drow, right? ...?



			
				Rikandur Azebol said:
			
		

> And Iuz's _Miracle_ was spoken aloud, with his voice booming through whole Great City, so only deaf people didn't heard it. Just before Brothers attacked Him.
> 
> Second _Miracle_ was extremly discreet and isn't concerning Eclavdra, so don't concern Yourself with it. It wait for Serpenteye's ruling.




The second Miracle... might not have worked, you don't know yet. You know it didn't work to the degree you intended, though.



			
				Rikandur Azebol said:
			
		

> And another thought striked me ... Iuz, in cold reality, is almost innocent comparing to innumerable killings done by Morwel or Elistaree, how many people could die because of You during 160 years of life in comparision to almost unimaginable age of Morwel, countless worlds she visited and hordes of foes that she killed during this time, in person. The same for Elistaree ... It gives me "moral" upper hand. >Chuckle.<




Ahh, the innocense of youth...



			
				azmodean said:
			
		

> (OOC:  I apologise for being out of touch during this lovely chaos, I thought, "hey, I can miss a day or two while I run my home game", ok, mental note, no I can't.)
> 
> OOC, but in game:
> When the Drow, er, situation is detected, N'grath leads a force (about 1 epic PL) into the drow cities under Barundi, the Red Kindom, and Ishtarland to investigate.
> ...




Your divinations reveal that some of the Drow can be redeemed, and that some are destined to remain Evil. They don't tell you which ones will end up which way, though.


----------



## Airwhale (Jan 17, 2005)

OOC: I have company here today, so I have to keep this short... sorry!

SE:

Not a problem about Eclavia =)

Our spelljamming forces will continue to assist Gallador to transport his army in the fastest way... either via magic or ship.

(private)
[sblock]
As stated in my post, and as Galador and I agreed upon, I am holding onto 150 pls of galadors army.  I'm freeing humans and dwarves first, and other gobolinoids second. 
[/sblock]

__________________________________________________________________
RanzwickTurro approches the Sulahat mountans, in a two man elven flitter.

He anounces the following to them, via magic:
" Good people of the Sulhaut Mountains,  We have freed you from your
enslavement!  In a few days, ships will come with supplies and food,
and we will help you rebuild your society.  We will protect you from
further enslavement, and we welcome you the kingdom of Ginsel.  You
are free to leave your homes if you wish, and if you wish to leave
your mountain homes and join us in the mountains and plains of Ginsel,
You would be welcome!   We would require you to pay for your transport
with a year of service to the crown, but we guarantee that you will be
paid a good wage, you will not be over worked, and you will be treated
fairly!  This I swear, on my family, and my name!"

Foran(1 epic pl) is still by the side of Gallador the undieing.  

Keoghtom teleports away from the elven imperial navy, to go about his never-ending explorations.

(SE... private)
[sblock]
K's actions are detailed in my template,
[/sblock]

The Grayhawk imperial navy assists in the troop convoy, but then they will go back to assisting the drow demigoddess and Al'Akbar.(40 pls) Once the troop convoy is complete.  They will transport the drow demigoddess to a safer location should she request it.


----------



## James Heard (Jan 17, 2005)

Serpenteye said:
			
		

> Zagyg only granted spells to the Drow, right? ...?



Correct. The elves aren't in anywhere near the ridiculously unexpected predicament as the elves are. I don't personally understand the actions of the elves, the reasoning of the elves, or what possible logic the elves could be using to justify mailing their kids to other places - but it seems to me that it's something to do with the elves wanting to do it to themselves I suppose rather than a sudden unexpected action of the universe. Therefore, in the subconscious deity-bits of Zagyg I don't think he'd feel any hard tug of demand on his divinity for something that the elves are apparently doing with their own free will. Maybe if they keep acting like they've got something disturbed going on in their racial personalities that falls into the eccentric aspect of the deity, but for now the Zagyg-endorsment test results aren't in on if they're doing something unexpected or if it's just incredibly unwise.

If Elves decide to worship Zagyg though, or the Alci, or Murlynd, then I don't suppose they'll find much resistance. If they choose to devote themselves to a non-elven, non-solicited god en masse then Zagyg will probably be compelled to fill in the spaces and try to attend to them because there's nothing BUT eccentricity and the unexpected involved with an unprovoked, unasked for radical change in whom your entire race worships. I mean, if Iuz's followers all suddenly up and started praying to Murlynd then Zagyg would be there helping give spells, because that would be sort of "what the hell" too. Does that make sense?

So, if the elves want to convert to Zagyg that's fine. During the Greyhawk Wars lots of people payed homage to Zagyg temporarily too, because frankly he's the correct god to worship in uncertain times - if you've got the right mindset. Who better to watch over you than the god who expects the unexpected? Barring troops in bunkers, because those would probably be better. And mages, mages defending your home would be better too. But if you didn't have anything else going for you, and you watered the plants in the front yard naked occasionally, then Zagyg would be the right god for the job. 

Is Ellistrae using the portion of Zagyg to manage the drow any? That's what he's loaning it to her for, because the sooner the drow calm down the sooner that Zagyg can go back to...whatever Zagyg does.


----------



## azmodean (Jan 17, 2005)

Serpenteye said:
			
		

> Your divinations reveal that some of the Drow can be redeemed, and that some are destined to remain Evil. They don't tell you which ones will end up which way, though.



In that case N'grath will embark on course #1, giving all of the drow in his reach the chance to become "rehabilitated" while preparing his people for the appearance of the feared drow in their midst when the time comes.


----------



## Kalanyr (Jan 17, 2005)

SE - So where is Ellisterae currently ? I posted removing her to safety but I assume if she woke up she would have come back. If she wakes up in the Court of Stars someone will see to it, that she can to go Eclavdra if she wishes to. 

Morwel and Faerinaal are both in Aerdi then with Eclavdra. And owe a debt to a chaotic evil half-fiend great wyrm red dragon ? This is so nuts it can only be an IR.   

Gwynnarwyf (1 epic PL) will remain with the 15 elite PL helping/(evacuating I suppose since the Wolf God seems to be claiming it) the drow in the Great City.


----------



## Kalanyr (Jan 17, 2005)

OOC - Morwel rarely leaves the Court of Stars in its place on Arborea, then again I suppose with the fiendish invasions that happen every so often Morwel still has a death toll the size of a few dozen worlds. Maybe we should call Iuz, Iuz the Innocent instead of Iuz the Evil ?


----------



## Knight Otu (Jan 17, 2005)

Along with the others (Al'Akbar, the Court of Stars and other assorted nice guys), Ashardalon waits to see what effect the Withdrawal, and Iuz' miracle, and Faerinaal's wish, have on the (former? future? never again?) Velsharess Eclavdra. Should Ashardalon's presence be too harmful, he will leave for the time being. Should the location itself interfere with the Withdrawal, Ashardalon will suggest relocating to Ekbir, or another suitable place.



> Morwel and Faerinaal are both in Aerdi then with Eclavdra. And owe a debt to a chaotic evil half-fiend great wyrm red dragon ? This is so nuts it can only be an IR.



 IRs make strange allies.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Jan 18, 2005)

THE AWAKENING OF ECLAVDRA

  Free will ...

  A lot of magical firepower was poured into Eclavdra.  Two Miracles from a demipower, a Wish from a demipower, high powered magic from archmages, the care of another demipower, many beings of divinity ...

  The Withdrawal is over, and Eclavdra awakens.
  A kind of good radiates from Eclavdra now.  A strong but febrile good.  A chaotic good of strange nature.

  It would appear insight was granted as well, for Eclavdras' first words - the very first words she says - upon awakening, are:

  The Well of Souls is closed, and the Gates of the Hereafter are shut.
  Vecna will come ... and all will be slain ... but they will not die.
  In unlife they will go on serving him ... forever.
  And he will torture them for all time to be.  For all eternity.

  Eclavdra leaps out of the bed, and strong energies, energies of the Light but violent energies, ready to strike, ready to kill, illuminate her in a brilliant white light.

  Eclavdra speaks softly still, eyes looking at something not visible in the room:

  Iuz my friend ... Eilistraee our benefactor ... Al'Akbar, noble one ... Ashardalon my caregiver ... we must fight him.  We must go to Galladors' aid.

  She suddenly lets the energy burst forth, and the building rocks.
  She raises her fist, and energy, molten white and silver pours out.

  WE WILL FIGHT.  WE WILL TRIUMPH.  WE ARE THE DROW.

  She lowers her voice, and concludes:

  And that is enough.


----------



## Bugbear (Jan 18, 2005)

Serpenteye said:
			
		

> The situation has already been resolved. Iuz was severely wounded but managed to escape.
> -
> Over the coming weeks most of the Drow in the Great City get adequate care.




When Iuz Teleports away, Rhynnon puts the Iron Flask away. He sticks around for a few minutes, making small talk with the Elder Brothers, Queen Morwel, and the Tempest, and then Teleports back to Rel Mord.

---
Actually, (in case you missed it) The Modrons and the knights of Heironius evacuate the drow from the great city to Rel Mord where they can receive proper medical attention and psychological counseling.
I'm am pointing this out because it looks like the wolf god may have plans for the great city and I don't want to have to deal with another fight breaking out over my troops squatting there.


----------



## Bugbear (Jan 18, 2005)

Rhynnon also grabs Iuz's severed hand on his way out...


----------



## Kalanyr (Jan 18, 2005)

OOC note - Iuz only directed one Miracle at Eclavdra, and Faerinaal (the Wish user) is not a demipower, he is one of Morwel's consorts and a high level wizard and a Tulani.


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Jan 18, 2005)

OOC: One note -- I had six epPL (including Abbon) in the battle, not five... As indicated by the "six figures appear"... Not sure where you get five from (assuming I didn't send in Abbon?). Anyway, if I understand the rules right (and it's becoming more and more clear that I don't) that would put the Elders at 5,8 PL, and Iuz at what, 0,6?



IC:

The Scarlet Brotherhood issues a message to members of the TEC Pact:

"As you are aware, former Pact-member Iuz has responded to our founder Eclavdra's illness with the shameless and opportunistic theft of Her Regalia, then followed with an attack against the goddess Elistraee, to prevent her from rendering aid to the fallen Drow leader. When she fell to his attack, the Brotherhood was quick to enter in an attempt to subdue Iuz, until his punishment might be determined.

Unfortunately, the Brotherhood failed to estimate Iuz' cowardice; he fled before he could be effectively captured, and now hides himself from scrying by the power of Eclavdra's stolen Regalia. Leaving his nation leaderless, Iuz now selfishly risks allowing his territories to plunge into anarchy, certainly to the detriment of all powers surrounding.

Leave no doubt: If Iuz' negligence allows his subjects to attack, we shall treat that attack no differently than if it had come from his own hand, and tally it further onto his growing list of crimes.

We recommend that those Pact members who are threatened by Iuz move in troops to temporarily maintain order. To this end, we will provide whatever assistance we can manage. Clearly, this is more of a favor to the demi-god than an attack, and in any case, a leader who retreats from his affairs can hardly be afforded any rights at all.

Should Iuz emerge from hiding, we recommend that no force be spared in capturing and imprisoning him until such time as the members of the Pact are able to convene to determine the appropriate penalty for his treason."

Abbon Craylor, now trailed by two elPL of Brotherhood guardians, begins a whirlwind tour of Iuz territory, hitting all of the large population centers (but steering clear of anywhere with a large political backing), spreading word that Iuz has abandoned them, and been stripped of his godhood, and suggesting that it would be wise for them to swear allegiance to neighboring powers quickly, to defend them from Vecna (Vecna! Vecna!)... Vecna will strike at the former Empire of Iuz first, he explains, for he is bound to interpret their decision to worship such a paltry God as Iuz as a sign of great weakness.

Between stops in Iuz' lands, Craylor and his entourage will stop in to check on Eclavdra frequently, assuming Ashardalon (or whoever takes charge of her care, if she is moved) has no objection. Once he's hit all of the major spots in Iuz' empire, the group will retire to wait for Eclavdra to recover, leaving only to attend the TEC Summit, should it commence.

SERP:
[sblock]Hidden among the two elPL are two of the Elder Brothers, the ones least wounded. The others three have returned to secret locations in the Tilvanot Plateau, for the time being.[/sblock]


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jan 18, 2005)

The Wolf God strongly advises against any occupation of Iuz's lands; he urges that a place neutral to Iuz and the Scarlet Brotherhood be found in which to hold accords regarding the situation.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Jan 18, 2005)

THE WILL OF ECLAVDRA

  She goes to the Great City.  She goes to Greater Nyrond.  
  It doesn't matter if it's dangerous.  It doesn't matter what is said or unsaid.  
  If she is opposed, she kills any who stand in her way.

  She goes to the stricken drow.
  She goes to every hospital they are in.
  She goes to every cave and cavern they lay in.
  She goes to every part of the Great City they suffer in.

  She acts like someone possessed.
  She acts like someone driven beyond all madness.
  She acts like someone gifted with an insight that drives her beyond all endurance.
  She does not stop.
  She does not stop, even though people would pile up on her in heaps:  she hurls them aside with magic, and continues.

  She bores her will, her might, her image, into the minds of those drow who are stricken, who are suffering Withdrawal, who are tettering on the brink between good, evil, and madness.
  She is like an adamantite pillar, glowing white with heat, a furious blast of the Light of good, of determination, of fixated purpose.
  She speaks to her people, over and over and over.  By the hundreds.  By the thousands.  By the tens of thousands.
  She does not stop.  She goes from drow to drow, and she rams her way into their minds, and she forces them to listen to her, and her demand to them is clear, unequivacable, and the immensity of that demand is backed up by all her furious determination, her infuriated desire to triumph and survive against what she has seen, her savage embrace of the Light, her primordial drow nature - violent and savage - turned towards a single purpose.

  If Iuz was nice enough (chuckles) to give back the Regalia of Lordly Might to Eclavdra, what she does is heightened in power by about 10 fold.

  She speaks to her stricken people, who are in Withdrawal, one by one:

  LET THE LIGHT COME WITHIN YOU.
  LET THE LIGHT BURN YOU, SAVAGE AND PRIMORDIAL IN IT'S FURY, UNTIL IT BURNS OUT THE EVIL.
  LET IT BURN OUT THE EVIL LIKE A HOT IRON SUNK DEEP INTO YOUR FLESH BURNS AWAY WOUNDS!
  SCREAM IN IT'S PAIN, AND BE DEVOURED BY IT'S MIGHT, AND LET IT SWEEP YOU AWAY ... AND IN IT'S FIRES BE REBORN!
  SCREAM.  SCREAM!  SCREAM!!!
  AND THEN LAUGH.
  FOR YOU ... WILL ... LAUGH.  AS THE DARKNESS IS BURNED AWAY, THE LIGHT WILL ENFOLD YOU, THE LIGHT WILL BRING SAVAGE PLEASURE AND DELIGHT AND VIOLENT TRIUMPH ... AND YOU WILL LAUGH.
  THE LAUGHTER OF THE DROW WILL SHAKE THE CITY, SHAKE THE OERTH, SHAKE THE VERY FOUNDATIONS OF THE COSMOS!!!

  I AM ECLAVDRA, AND YOU SHALL OBEY ME!!!
  I COMMAND YOU TO BURN, UNTIL YOU BURN AWAY!  AND ARE REBORN.  REBORN, IN THE LIGHT!
  DEFY ME AND DIE!  DEFY ME AND I CURSE YOU, AND I CAST YOU OUT OF THE DROW.  I CAST YOU INTO THE DEEPEST PIT OF PRIMORDIAL FIRE, YOU UNGRATEFUL TRAITOR, YOU WRETCHED WORM, LOWER THAN THE LOWEST SLIME THAT EVER SLITHERED ON OERTH BEFORE THE SUN EVER ROSE ON THAT FIRST MORNING!
  OBEY ME AND FIND YOUR SALVATION.
  OBEY ME AND LIVE.  OBEY ME ... AND FIND LAUGHTER.  LAUGHTER!  LAUGHTER!!!
  OBEY ME AND FIND BLISS.
  OBEY ME AND FIND STRENGTH.
  LET THE LIGHT BURN THROUGH YOU UTTERLY, AND FIND IN IT'S AGONY THE SWEETEST OF DELIGHT, THE GREATEST OF STRENGTH, THE MIGHTIEST OF MIGHT.
  AND YOU WILL LAUGH.
  YOU WILL LAUGH!
  YOU WILL LAUGH!!!
  YOU ... WILL ... LAUGH!!!!!

  THE LAUGHTER OF THE DROW OF THE LIGHT, WILL SHAKE THE FIRMAMENT OF EXISTENCE ITSELF DOWN!!!

  (then, after that, quietly)

  And you will be redeemed.
  Your Queen commands you to let the Light in.
  Obey her now, and join her in the laughter.
  Power beyond your wildest dreams await, and triumph beyond all triumph.
  Obey your Queen, embrace the Light, and scream in it's fire ... until the laughter comes.
  The laughter that never ends.

  -

  (It's not quite Al'Akbars' feel good speech, is it?  But it is Eclavdra:  her own version of calling her people to the light, to become a good people.)

  (If Iuz gives Eclavdra the Regalia of Lordly Might back, she - as I said - is magnified 10 fold.
  But even if not, Eclavdra has great power of her own - she is a great archmagistress and warrior - and her determination, if nothing else, is absolute.)


----------



## Bugbear (Jan 18, 2005)

Greater Nyrond agrees that occupation of Iuz's empire may be in the best interest of both Nyrond and The Empire. However it must be handled in the proper fashion. I advise that The TEC conference convene immediately so that this matter, as well as others may be handled as quickly as possible and in a manner which satisfies all involved.


----------



## Bugbear (Jan 18, 2005)

When Eclavdra arrives in Rel Mord and atteempts to apraoch the hospital, she finds that it is guarded by a band of knights of Herionius and inside dozens of tridrones, elven healers and human druids are attending to the ill Drow. nearby children are playing and the sounds of their laughter fill the air. 

She proudly approaches the gate, fire burning in her eyes. The kinights, not recognizing her but sencing that something isn't right, seal the gates and move to block her way.

"You may not enter, madam. These refugees are under the protection of King Rhynnon. I know not who ye be, or what you are about, but I sence trouble travels with you. These poor folk don't need no trouble, they've seen enough."

edit: Needless to say, but the hospital is protected from Teleportation by dimentional lock and zone of respite. The only way in is through the gate.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Jan 18, 2005)

TO ALL IN THE IR:  ECLAVDRAS' GREATEST SHOUT

  Eclavdra takes a rock in her hand, and screams in fury, and the white magical might around her screams out with her:  the rock melts and runs out of her hand.

  She sends a powerful sending to all the good leaders and demipowers, including, but not limited to:  Al'Akbar, Morwel, Zachiman, Murlynd, Eilistraee, Boccob if he is present, and the others.

  This powerful message is, of course, heard by just about every other leader on Oerth as well.  It's heard by a lot of people who aren't leaders.  It's heard by just about any being that has magic, innate magic, access to magical spells, and it's heard by a lot of beings that don't have any magic at all.
  The message sweeps across Greyspace as Eclavdra gives the Greatest Shout.  It is heard on the other worlds.  It is heard on Gnibble.  It is heard on distant Ginsel.

  In the head of Creamsteaks' illithid leader, it is like a blast that shatters glass, then goes echoing from one chamber to another another, endlessly back and forth ... a most annoying intrusion indeed.
  The same could be said for Nac Mac Feegles' Kaballim of Psionic Leaders:  the Greatest Shout is like psychic thunder.

  Eclavdra pours the full might of many 9th level spells into the Greatest Shout.
  This is a request for help.
  This is a request for others to help her achieve the miracle she is giving everything for:  the ultimate miracle;  the rebirth of her people.
  She cannot do this alone.  She cannot hope to make the rebirth happen alone.  She needs the help of every good power in the IR.  She needs that, and maybe more.  She needs everything, that they can give her.  She needs, everything that can possibly be done, to be done.

  - To enable the drow to survive the Withdrawal, to prevent them from going mad or reverting back to evil or even neutrality.
  - To enable the drow, in their hundreds of thousands, to go ALL the way.
  - To enable the drow, to become a good people.
  - To enable the drow, to embrace the Light, and be embraced by the Light.


  And Eclavdras' words are as follows:

  HELP ME!!!
  SAVE MY PEOPLE!!!
  HELP ME TO BRING THE DROW TO THE LIGHT!!!
  HELP THE DROW TO BE REBORN, AND BECOME GOOD!!!
  HELP ME!!!!!


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Jan 18, 2005)

TO BUGBEAR

  Bugbear, Eclavdra is driven beyond all reason:  she might as well be insane, for this purpose.
  To save her people is her one goal, and everything else simply doesn't matter.
  Call it the ultimate case of temporary insanity.

  Eclavdra sweeps the Knights and guards and all the others out of her way with a great wave of magic, sending them hurling off to the side.
  For some incredible reason - perhaps caused by her new alignment of chaotic good and some last split second restraint, perhaps the result of sheer dump luck, or perhaps by the intervention of some demipower - none of the guards and Knights are killed.
  All are injured, though.  Some severely.

  Then Eclavdra throws her full might at the gates to the hospital.
  The gates are torn off their hinges and hurled away in pieces.
  The walls shatter, flinders of stone flying everywhere.
  The pavement itself jumps, cracking and splitting apart.

  And Eclavdra, awash in power and light, blinding furious purpose and need, walks into the hospital.
  And may Rhynnon help ANYONE who gets in her way!!!

  A chaotic good of sweetness and light, flowers and lollipops?
  Not for THIS girl!
  This is chaotic good with an ATTITUDE.

  This is a chaotic good that means it when it says CHAOTIC good!


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jan 18, 2005)

The Wolf God extends formal permission for small groups of celestials or good clerics from TEC member nations to enter the cities within his borders, should they so desire, in order to tend to the drow within.

In addition, the Wolf God proposes the Empire of Lynn as a meeting ground for the TEC conference, as it is a member nation entirely neutral in all events in question, and distant from their location.


----------



## Bugbear (Jan 18, 2005)

Seeing The strange and menacing drow woman melt a rock in her hand only confirms the Knight-captain's suspicions. He sounds the alarm.  The massive wave of magical energy she unleashes causes the guards to reel  and fall to the ground, but , perhaps because they were so near the source, they do not understand the message she sent. 

The Tridrones, acting on secondary protocols to defend the hospital from attack, pour out of the building forming into lines in the courtyard between the gate and the entrance.

Inside the Elven healers and druids prepare to defend the patients inside should this intruder gain entrance.

And outside in the street, the children have stopped playing. They no longer laugh, but now stand frozen, starring at the scene unfolding before them.


----------



## Bugbear (Jan 18, 2005)

Eclavra's first blast incapacitates many of the knights and rips the gates from their hinges.  The Modrons charge her. They do not understand why she is her. They do not care why she is here. All they know, is that the Hospital is under attack and they are to defend it. 

Very quickly Eclavdra is surrounded and soon will be buried by Tridrones.  Theire claws rip at her. they do not retreat. They cannot retreat unless a higher ranking Modron orders them to.

Inside, the healers and druids set up wards against chaos, and ready their spells for the intruder.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Jan 18, 2005)

TO BUGBEAR

  Eclavdra stops, and looks at the modrons, mages, knights, druids, and everyone else present, and she screams, a blood curdling scream that shatters glass, and then booms out:

  I AM ECLAVDRA, QUEEN OF THE DROW.
  I COME TO CALL MY PEOPLE TO THE LIGHT!
  MOVE ASIDE.
  MOVE ASIDE!
  WHAT MUST BE, ... SHALL ... BE.
  THE ... DROW ... WILL ... BE ... REBORN.
  MOVE ASIDE!!!

  (If they don't move aside, we have a real problem.  And a lot of dead people.)

  (I'm conducting Eclavdra according to the various posts made priorhand in this IR.  Too much power was poured into Eclavdra.  Too many conflicting powers helped her.  The strain was too great.  And what Eclavdra foresaw - that all would die and not be able to escape the Crystal Sphere, and be forever enslaved to Vecna - was too much.  Driven by a fury unquenchable, driven by a need unstoppable, driven by a passion unmatchable, Eclavdra cannot stop, cannot hold back.  It is like Thomas Covenant himself, lost in the delirium of the Ravers' poison, in the 2nd Chronicles, but no Linden Avery is there to stop Eclavdra or somehow reason with her.
  And, after all, Serpenteye ruled it would be a grim good, if the drow became good.  Eclavdra has become good ... a grim good.  And Iuz threw extra chaos into the mixture, to quote Rikandurs' post.  A grim good, with extra chaos on the side.  Sort of like a Burger King Whopper burned to a crisp, with so much mustard it sank in the mustard like a ship gone down in a storm.
  For the moment, at least, that is the situation.  In a delirium of chaos and good, determination and purpose, Eclavdra will do, what she feels she must do.  I suppose few see it as good - Iuz would be laughing his butt off - but it's Eclavdras' version of ... good.)


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jan 18, 2005)

It is, really, the distillation of Chaotic Good.  It's what happens when one's concern for doing Good is completely unhindered by concerns regarding fairness, propriety, or law.


----------



## Bugbear (Jan 18, 2005)

Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> TO BUGBEAR
> 
> Eclavdra stops, and looks at the modrons, mages, knights, druids, and everyone else present, and she screams, a blood curdling scream that shatters glass, and then booms out:
> 
> ...




Then it seems we have a problem. As I said The Tridrones don't care who eclavdra is or why she is there. You are attacking the hospital and they must defend it. They will continue to defend it until either they are destroyed, you go away, you die, or until a higher ranking Modron tells them to stop. 

They cannot be reasoned with or intimidated.  They cannot be demoralized. There own lives mean nothing to them. Only the task at hand is important.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Jan 18, 2005)

(Ok, I'm holding off further posting.  I know the modrons are charging Eclavdra.  I appreciate they must fight her, being lawful beings bound by duty, oath, and law.
  Since Eclavdra is a 50th level character, the resulting battle could bring down half of Rel Mord, and I don't want that to happen.
  I'm going to avoid further posting, and hope someone figures out a way to intervene before Eclavdra is killed and half of Rel Mord is reduced to molten slag.
  I'm going to avoid further posting, until someone figures out how - if that is possible - to stop the situation from escalating to that.

  ECLAVDRA may have lost her mind and wits, but her PLAYER is going to calmly wait, and see if someone can't stop this Armaggedon At Hand.

  I mean, it's not like Eclavdra didn't just let EVERYONE IN GREYSPACE know what her current state of mind is!    )


----------



## Bugbear (Jan 18, 2005)

I understand Edena. You know, if Eclavdra had just made gone through the proper channels and made an appointment, all of this could have been avoided.


----------



## James Heard (Jan 18, 2005)

Right. Chaotic Psychotic Evil.

After her outburst, Murlynd magically sends a signed, notarized, and dated copy of the TEC alliance - joining it. 
Another shows up in Miranda, also signed, notarized, and dated by an ornate but shaky XZ signature - joining it as well.

_Noted at the bottom of the one that shows at Rel Mord:_
"To: The Grey Seer:"

"Our illustrious monarch liked Eclavdra, but he doesn't want to get Aestia invaded if he is motivated to remove her life and the life of all the wounded ones of her people since they're apparently more trouble than they're worth and dangerously inhinged as a species."

"Do you require assistance?"

Zagyg and Murlynd give divine aid for this battle to King Rhynnon's forces, but aren't going to come in there and kill anyone _yet _until asked to.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jan 18, 2005)

Arch-Merchant of the Glu'boise grants permission for the TEC conference to be held in the Empire of Lynn, and gives the coordinates of a quaint to all pact members (save Eclavdra until she regain her sanity), country side palace a good distance away from most of the Lynnian civilization.  If it is held there he does insist on there being no violence or bringing in of forces more than the equivilant of 5 elite PLs along with the ambassador and will notes there will be a few protections up including _Dimensional Lock_, _Guards and Wards_, an enlarged _Mage's Private Sanctum_, as well as a fair number of _Walls of Force_.  These precautions will be taken to guarantee everyone's safety.  Anyone is free to object however, and negotiations as to the actual protections can be made.  The Arch-Merchant least of all wants an attack on his nation, of course.

Notice-OOC wise I know a few won't agree to these terms, but Glu'boise is paranoid and thinks that the Whispered One might make an appearance to interrupt the conference and plus isn't very excited about hosting it in the first place due to all the important people that will be there.


----------



## Bugbear (Jan 18, 2005)

James Heard said:
			
		

> _Noted at the bottom of the one that shows at Rel Mord:_
> "To: The Grey Seer:"
> 
> "Our illustrious monarch liked Eclavdra, but he doesn't want to get Aestia invaded if he is motivated to remove her life and the life of all the wounded ones of her people since they're apparently more trouble than they're worth and dangerously inhinged as a species."
> ...




Your assistance may be needed. We have only just learned of the disturbance and his majesty has gone to investigate. Hopefully, he will be able to calm Eclavdra.

---

 "What is the meaning of this!!" 

Rhynnon looked down upon the battle, a look of fury on his normally calm face.  The street was in ruins, littered with the bodies of men and modrons.  A cold white light shinned in his eyes.
"Tridrones, stop! Return to your other duties!"

The mass of Tridrones immediately disengage Eclavdra and return to the hospital, oblivious to Eclavdra continued attacks against them. Rhynnon floats down to stand behind Eclavdra. 

"Eclavdra, what has come over you?  Why have you attacked my people? Look at this destruction!" 

Rhynnon motions to the hospital, it's wall partially collapsed. To the torn up street. to the fires. To the bodies of slain men and children. 

"Children, Eclavdra, Children!"

Then Rhynnon slaps her hard across the face.

Edit: OOC: I doubt Eclavdra intentionally would have caused the deaths of innocent Bystanders, but given the ferocity of her first attack, I thought it was reasonable to assume that she would get more careless as the battle progressed. Given her current state of mind. 
Eclavdra needs to learn the the difference between good and evil. in her madness, Eclavdra is acting in an irresponsible manner, her good intentions leading to undeniably evil actions. That's the real difference between good and evil: responsibility. Hopefully what has happened here will shock her out of her madness, if even for a moment.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Jan 18, 2005)

TO BUGBEAR AND OTHERS

  OOC:  

  I'm going to sound like Serpenteye here, but wait, wait, wait ...
  Eclavdra hasn't killed anyone yet.
  She didn't kill any of the defenders at the doors on her first attack.
  I deliberately broke off posting before any second attack occurred.

  Eclavdra, seeing the modrons and others charging ... moves to kill them ... and ... freezes.
  The Light within Eclavdra, the primordial compunction of the Light which says:  you will not kill innocent people and you will not kill children ... locks in mortal combat with Eclavdras' mad determination to get inside that hospital.  
  Caught in the conflict, unable to resolve it, unable to cope and deal with her new nature, Eclavdra is locked in a contradiction, and paralyzed.

  She is still paralyzed when the modrons pile up on her, and bring her down.
  Then, the shock - the internal war - resolves itself, because this attack occurred.
  Eclavdras' power surges up, and knocks the modrons away, injuring them.

  Eclavdra, in a fury, raises her arms to unleash a wave of destruction on those who would hinder her, and then the Lights' dictate hits her again, and this time she shrieks in pain and frustration and conflict, tears running down her face.

  She shouts at the modrons and others:

  WHY ARE YOU DOING THIS?
  I ONLY WISH TO HELP MY PEOPLE!

  She once more raises her arms to blast these modrons and others blocking the way, and AGAIN the Light within her says NO, YOU WILL NOT KILL INNOCENT PEOPLE AND CHILDREN.

  Eclavdra collapses in the street, tears running uncontrollably down her face, hugging herself, rocking herself, in both physical and psychological pain.

  This time, when the attack comes against Eclavdra, she does not stop it.  This time, she does not resist as they pile onto her.
  She has spells up that protect her from being killed by physical injury, but she does nothing as they chain her up.

  So when King Rhynnon does come down, and when he faces her, and slaps her across the face, none of his own people are dead.  Many are injured, some are wounded badly, but none are dead.
  And Eclavdra is helpless, in chains and spell chains, before him.

  And Eclavdra whispers, and whimpers:

  I'm only here to help my people.
  You must let me help my people.
  They are lost to the Dark without me.
  They are lost children without guidance.
  Please.
  Please!  
  Let me help them.


----------



## James Heard (Jan 18, 2005)

Zagyg and Murlynd teleport to near the scene of the crime in Rel Mord and seal the area together against anyone leaving with their combined magical and divine power. Then they prepare to kill Eclavdra or to subdue her by choking her blue with the Rod of Seven Parts (as necessary, or depending on how much their mood improves).

OOC: Edena you DID say you killed anyone who got in your way. Eclavadra is a dangerous, evil creature right now. You wanted a "more evil than the most evil drow", well Ms. Random Violence is it. If Eclavdra has "spells that prevent her physical death" and she's not doing anything to defend herself then the Zagyg and Murlynd are dismantling those and any that prevent the death of the soul as well. We'll get rid of those permanently, since this seems to be a habit that Eclavdra is forming, even if it takes Wishes and Miracles and  Pie. Eclavdra has significantly ticked Zagyg off that he doesn't care how cutesy and good natured she appears under any circumstance, she's obviously a dangerously duplicitious...set of terms that I won't use on ENWorld. About the only thing right now keeping Zagyg and Murlynd from just outright slaying her is the modrons.


----------



## Anabstercorian (Jan 18, 2005)

(OOC: I need a timeline check.  What time during Turn 1 did the Withdrawl begin, and how long has it been since then?  I'm thinking one week till withdrawl, one week since then.)

Eli and Rary, engaged in discussion with Robilar in the Triumvirate's secret chambers, grip their temples in sudden agony and drop to their knees, overwhelmed momentarily by the sheer volume of that astral echo brought by the Greatest Shout.

The ensuing confusion lasts mere minutes.  Then, action.

Rary and Eli, acting together and using their web of contacts, first determine that Eclavdra is unstable mentally, and then divine that Eclavdra will shortly be moving to recover the drow from their 'safehouses'.  Quickly, they use their web of apprentices to determine which 'safehouses' she has already discovered, until they pinpoint her location.

Then, Rary and Eli, acting together, scry on the area to observe the madness ensuing there - preparing in case they are needed to act to bring Eclavdra down, either to Sanity, or to Merciful Death.

"This is entirely your fault," mutters Rary acidly towards Eli.  "I told you your experimental healing incantations were reckless in your direction toward her!  You were never skilled at such benevolence."

Eli shrugs.  "If she is my error," he says coldly, "Then we will undo it, if necessary."


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Jan 18, 2005)

Eclavdra, in chains and spell chains, pleads, crying:

  Vecna will come.
  He will kill us all.
  The Sphere is sealed;  our souls cannot escape.
  He will torture us forever.  For all eternity.

  I must save my people.
  I must give them my strength.
  I must make them into true warriors of the Light, like I have become.
  Only as warriors of the Light can they win against Vecna.
  Only as determined and strong can they win.

  They will be lost again to the Dark if I don't help them.
  They will be lost again to Lolth if I don't save them.
  They will be lost.
  Please, you must believe me.  You must help me.  
  Please.
  Please!

  EDIT:  OOC ... LOL, Anabstercorian!  Heh.  Maybe Rary should stick with wizardry, and leave the clerics to do the healing?  Hehe.  
  EDIT:  Maybe she should have made an appointment?  LOL, Bugbear.  I'm sure she had that in mind ... she just decided to schedule the appointment on her own time!  

  EDIT:  James, your people arrive ... and there is Eclavdra, presumably bound in chains and spell chains.  I guess the next step is up to you and the others.  Eclavdra is not insane per se, according to divination spells if they are cast.  She is unstable, but not insane.  She is radiating good, if that is detected for.  She is telling what she believes to be the truth, according to your spells.  And it is true that her people are not really winning the battle of Withdrawal:  apparently most of the drow are not going to make it, as Serpenteye pointed out, and become good.  Not at least, without some serious intervention.


----------



## Bugbear (Jan 18, 2005)

Edena of Neth said:
			
		

> So when King Rhynnon does come down, and when he faces her, and slaps her across the face, none of his own people are dead. Many are injured, some are wounded badly, but none are dead.
> And Eclavdra is helpless, in chains and spell chains, before him.




Oh, they may be dead, they may not be dead. I'll let Serpenteye decide on that. 

Rhynnon however, when he arrived believed them to be dead. with all the destruction and battle, what else would he think? 

Rhynnon will give Eclavdra a moment to collect herself. Rhynnon has a 47 strength, so even with her magical protections, she'll be knocked for a loop by that pimp slap  But once she does, she'll have some explaining to do.


----------



## Anabstercorian (Jan 18, 2005)

*OOC Post*



			
				Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> If she is opposed, she kills any who stand in her way.






			
				Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> I'm going to sound like Serpenteye here, but wait, wait, wait ...
> Eclavdra hasn't killed anyone yet.
> She didn't kill any of the defenders at the doors on her first attack.
> I deliberately broke off posting before any second attack occurred.




*sternly arched eyebrow*


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Jan 18, 2005)

And she just did explain, Bugbear.  Look above.

  (Give me some latitude here, Anabstercorian.  Yes, she was going to kill any in her way.  But if I hold to that, then Rhynnon is possibly dead, tens of thousands in Rel Mord are dead, and Eclavdra is dead.  Not much fun there.  I added a new story component at the last second, the Compulsion of the Light.)


----------



## James Heard (Jan 18, 2005)

OOC: Eclavdra most certainly is not radiating good if she's killing people to "rescue" people. Your posts sound definitely CE. Dangerously CE. I'm treating it as such. Furthermore, given the circumstances I don't see how Zagyg and Murlynd have any recourse but to act as, even if you were glowing like the Positive Plane itself, that it was anything more than a ruse and a deception. Eclavdra is a dangerous entity and is most positively the source of most of the troubles in Oerth this day. Killing her will be a mercy to all others.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Jan 18, 2005)

(chuckles)

  Each to their own interpretation, James.
  As I said before, she probably isn't coming off as very good to most people ...

  What happens to her now is not in my hands, because Rhynnon and his people have captured her.
  So, if your people want to kill her, they'll have to take it up with Bugbears' people.  They have her.


----------



## Bugbear (Jan 18, 2005)

Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> Eclavdra, in chains and spell chains, pleads, crying:
> 
> Vecna will come.
> He will kill us all.
> ...





Rhynnon looks upon her, and feels a twinge of pity. He has some tridrones take her into the hospital, still restrained. There she will be taken care of until she calms down and starts talking in complete sentences.  All he physical needs will be taken care of and  she will receive the best of care. She will be kept under guard, but the other patients will not be prevented from speaking with her if they so wish. 

It's not that Rhynnon doesn't beleve her. He does and he wants to help.  It's just that she is dangerously out of contol. I mean just imagine if she had tried this in Aerdi or in the domain of the brotherhood.


----------



## Kalanyr (Jan 18, 2005)

Morwel will grasp her head at the cry and immediately leave Aerdi, for Rel Mord.

She appears in Rel Mord in her full glory, every piece of divine and planar power unveiled. If Zagyg and Murlynd's wards prevent her teleporting in she will teleport as close as possible and fly in.

"*Eclavdra, in the name of all that is good and free, cease this insanity! Violence is a last resort not a first one! If you wish to see your peope *ASK*. We are trying to aid you and your people, but I believe your current actions will cause nothing but harm. Let the healers tend to them, speak to them as they awaken or as they sleep, do not invade their minds, forcing your will upon them is an act of evil! *"

The Miranda Alliance takes all due precautions to prevent any repeat of this taking place in the areas they are watching over. 

OOC - Edena, I have trouble believing this is grim good, I'd peg it as Neutral Evil, Eclavdra is willing to kill innocents and willing to invade drow minds. The first is hardly the behaviour of a good being. The second is hardly the action of a chaotic being, except maybe the chaotic evil.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Jan 18, 2005)

Ok, regardless of what alignment Eclavdra is  she is under constraint, in the hospital in Rel Mord.

  Is anyone going to heed her Greatest Shout, and help the drow in the big way she asked for?


----------



## Kalanyr (Jan 18, 2005)

The Miranda Alliance is continuing there efforts to aid the drow in their care and will likewise send small delegations of good clerics, and eladrin (and if we run out of those then some Titans and good aligned fey) to any good, neutral or evil power that will allow them to tend to the drow.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jan 18, 2005)

By allowing beings of Good into the cities his territory surrounds, the Wolf God has done everything he can.  Given his alignment, and that of his society, any direct intervention would break the drow's sanities like so many matchsticks.


----------



## Uvenelei (Jan 18, 2005)

Shortly after Iuz's escape in the Great City, the Tempest returned home, and now, a short while later, further trouble brewed beneath the earth. The Tempest sat by a campfire, watching images of the conflict play across a pool of water. A druid sat nearby, maintaining the spell.

The Tempest had sat by the pool for quite a while, ever since Eclavdra's Shout echoed through his head, silently watching and thinking. He almost didn't notice Warfather Aldar approach him and pitch a rock into the pool, ending the spell. The Tempest looked up at the warrior with a slightly annoyed glare.

"You've been thinking for too long. You're just rolling things over and over again in your head; that's no good. Act, or you're no man worthy of leading."

The Tempest stood and faced the warrior. "You may be right, but one day I'll kill you for acting like that."

The elder warrior stood unflinching. "Well then, at least you'll act on that day."

The Tempest allowed a slight smile, then had a servant fetch paper. He wrote a short order, sealed it, and handed it to Aldar. "Go on, don't waste time." The Warfather mounted his horse and rode off to carry out his king's order. 

The Tempest sat again and motioned at the pool. "Cast it again." The druid complied, and began to chant.

Serpenteye:

[sblock] I stop influencing the drow I retrieved from the cities below my territories towards evil. I quarantine them and prepare to teleport them to the Great City when things have calmed down. I'm giving them back to Eclavdra to do with as she wishes. I'd actually give them back now, but things are a little hectic. As soon as things quiet down, and when you rule on all that's happening now, I'll send them. [/sblock]


----------



## Anabstercorian (Jan 18, 2005)

The Triumvirate, frankly, has found that when it messes around with Drow in the middle of Withdrawl, they usually become monstrous and evil beyond belief.  And then we have to kill them.

So, um, we'll just stay back, if that's cool.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Jan 18, 2005)

(OOC:  Sorry I can't join you in the chatroom.  I haven't got the plugin, and am unable to download it.  Stupid Macintosh computers.  : (  )

  (What Eclavdra was looking for was a very forceful intervention, for the drow.  An in your face affair, as it were.  Al'Akbar preached personally to the stricken drow, and Serpenteye said this made a big difference.  So Eclavdra was hoping Al'Akbar and other good demipowers would do some more personal preaching.  For it seems the drow are very stubbornly evil, and to make them otherwise would take an equally stubborn effort.
  As for Eclavdra, she sees what she is doing as wholly good and right.  She believes that by forceful intervention, by demanding the drow sit up and heed her voice, they will respond and make it through.  At least, more of them will.
  Sort of like you're trying to lift a very heavy weight, and your gym teacher is shouting encouragement in your ear.  Or think of Basic in the army, where the seargeant screams at the recruits to encourage them on.
  Turning the race of drow to good is no easy thing, as Serpenteye said.  It wouldn't be possible in canon, but it isn't easy even in an IR.)


----------



## Anabstercorian (Jan 18, 2005)

(Do you have a Mac OS 9 or a Mac OS X type computer?)


----------



## Kalanyr (Jan 18, 2005)

If the sitaution in Rel Mord has calmed down then, Morwel will leave Eclavdra in the capable hands of Rhynnon and Murlynd and Zagyg. And personally visit each of the drow hospices held by powers willing to let her enter. She will speak no words but allow her love for freedom and free choice to flow over them, and she will attempt to remove any unnatural evil in them, but she will not force them towards good, if they are heading towards it she will help them through, with images of deeds done for good over the millenia and the feelings it inspires.

Good aligned Powers/Edena (Drow)
PRIVATE
[sblock]If she feels it will help the drow and will not adversely affect her worshippers, Morwel will use up 1 Epic PL of her power (As if lost in battle) to aid the drow she visits.[/sblock]


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jan 18, 2005)

*Kalanyr:*

The Empire of Lynn will allow the clerics of Morwel tend to the drow embassy and the drow from the city below Lynn (which my elite PL earlier rescued while looting the city below the Empire of Lynn) to be released from stasis and treated.  If their true alignment is Chaotic Good, logic follows that it would be wise to allow clerics of a deity of that alignment to treat them.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Jan 18, 2005)

(I couldn't get in to the ENWorld chatroom.  I tried many times.  Sorry.  : (  )
  (I can be contacted on AOL Instant Messenger.  E-Mail me if you have that program and want my SN there.)


----------



## Kalanyr (Jan 18, 2005)

OOC - Serpenteye, can Demigods grant spells to those not usually of their clerical alignments if they want ? 

private
[sblock]If so Morwel will extend her power to any good, and any non-lawful neutrals, amongst the drow and elves, she will still frown on lawful acts, and revoke access for evil ones. [/sblock]


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Jan 18, 2005)

Guilt Puppy said:
			
		

> OOC: One note -- I had six epPL (including Abbon) in the battle, not five... As indicated by the "six figures appear"... Not sure where you get five from (assuming I didn't send in Abbon?). Anyway, if I understand the rules right (and it's becoming more and more clear that I don't) that would put the Elders at 5,8 PL, and Iuz at what, 0,6?




OOC:
More or less clear. But, people of Empire are already hostile to Brotherhood. Brotherhood is outlaved here, don't You forget ? Greater Boneheart still listen to Iuz's orders. And he have more people who know how to speak to CE folks to spill here Iuz's wersion of Events. 

Okay, this is opportunity that Iuz wouldn't miss. He is aware of everything happening in his Land ! 

Melkor, I belive that forces that You gave at my disposal are still avaible ?

Serpenteye, Private:
[sblock]Since GP splits his forces so thin. All Iuz's Elite and Epic PLs will set a trap in second place they would visit. Because after the first visit Iuz will know it all. Melkor said he is lending me 3 epPLs and 15 elPls. If this is true, it will only easy down Iuz's work. I use them too, in the shape of Meliana Vampire Princess of the Veil. My trap is of course guarded against any Magical Escape attempt. And subdued, Yes, subdued brothers will became snacks for Iuz recovery.[/sblock]

Edena, Eclavdra will have to lie to Iuz that she is uncorrupted.  Or don't show any sign of weakness while around or his sympathy will vanish.

His Priests leave Great City without second word and Demons stopped transporting Drow wounded. They all vanished. Short note is send to Drow, that they are welcomed to became citizens of Empire if the will to leave Eclavdor.


----------



## William Ronald (Jan 18, 2005)

*The Words of Al'Akbar*

(OOC: I have been away, but I will post now before I hit the hay. I will be back tomorrow evening.  Al'Akbar's travels may be a way to help hook up future players in this IR with the current factions. Al'Akbar may have made a brief visit to them.)

From the depths of Oerth, Al'Akbar rises.  He had journeyed through many distant regions to help bring hope and healing for the drow, and comforted them.  The demigod had jouneyed thoroughout Oerik and even the other continents of Oerth, comforting the drow and giving the freed servitors avenue for escape if they so chose.  There was far more to Oerth than the Oerik continent, but Al'Akbar hurried on his mission of mercy.  He paused briefly to heal Eclavdra, and returned to his work, even visiting a few drow outposts in Greyspace.  Whenever possible, he negotiated with local good and neutral powers to tend to the drow.  It was difficult work, however, all realized that redeemed drow who turned their back on the Queen of Spiders would be better than evil drow who mourned the disappearance of their goddess. He told the local leaders what he knew of the events that transpired.  Counsel he gave and counsel took. He explained who he was to people who had not heard of him, and referred the leaders to contact the other powers of Oerth and Greyspace.

As Al'Akbar finished his work in the uttermost reaches of Greyspace, he heard Eclavdra's shout.  He had been pleased with Ellistrae's recovery, regretting only that he had not been able to reach her side earlier.

As he arrives in Rel Mord, Al'Akbar smiles at Eclavdra.  "Vesharess Eclavdra, it is good to see you awake.  I realize that you did not intend to cause the destruction here, but it still occurred.  I think it is best to come to the Light out of free will, and persuasion is the best tool for that.  Rather than conversion by force, which often causes harm, I think there are some things that the drow should see.  As should the elves."

Al'Akbar closes his eyes, and his brow is beaded with sweat. He calls up the images of his time as an ambassador to Arvandor.

"Behold, Arvandor -- home of the Eladrin and the Seldarine." A plane of great beauty, with majestic mountains and woods appears in the minds of the elves and drow on Oerth and Greyspace.  "I was honored to visit Arvandor many times as an ambassador. Behold some of its wonders."

The fountain of Hanali Celanil, elven goddess of love and beauty, appears. Its rich and deep blue waters hold the promise of quenching any thirst and washing away any impurity.  The smile on the face of the goddess is warm and inviting, offering love, acceptance, and forgiveness. Rillifane Ralathil, god of the wood elves, appears in his form as a Great Tree, with roots and branches stretching forth to touch Oerth.  His voice speaks as a gentle wind in the trees.

"Perhaps they shall return to us, Al'Akbar. We have never stopped loving the drow even while opposing their deeds.  They need to seek forgiveness. Redemption is hard work, yet the drow are capable of it.  Are they, like their surface brethren, not known for doing well at whatever task they put their hands to? Perhaps they shall see that they are still part of the elven family and truly loved.  We pray for their healing and their redemption."

Al'Akbar pauses for a moment.  "The love of Hanali Celanil and Rillifane Ralathil for all the elves is indeed great. Others I have meet among the Seldarine -- indeed all whom I have meet -- spoke of their hope for the drow."

"Yes, they have been estranged from their brothers and sisters for a long time.  It is a great sorrow to us." Labelas Enoreth, elven god of longevity and patron of the gray elves says in a gentle voice.  "Yet I love them still.  Are they not beautiful, are they not valiant, are they not brilliant? The spark of goodness is still within them.  It must be fanned into a fire that will purify from within.  They must seek redemption, and we will reach out to comfort them."

Sehanine Moonbow and Corellon Larethian also spoke of the drow.  "Beautiful and magnificient as they are now, still they would be more if they turned to the Light.  Ellistrae tends to them and offers her love.  As do we.  The words of any mortal language are inadequate to express the love of the Seldarine for all the elven peoples, the drow especially.  All are our children whom we love, and hope shall return to us. The elven peoples united can withstand any threat.  If you so chose, we would ask us to show you the love of the elven peoples.  All must learn that their lives are more precious than gold and gems, and that they are indeed loved.  If you indeed return to Oerth, share this message with our children in their time of need."

Al'Akbar stretches forth his hands, trying to summon forth the sensation he felt in the presence of the Seldarine.   From the demigod, as best as he can send forth, is what he felt in the presence of the elven gods.  The feeling of the love of the elven gods, as perceived by Al'Akbar, flows into the elven peoples, drow and surface love alike, like a mighty wave. Deep is the love, deeper than the depths of the Cosmic Ocean, and vaster than the void between the stars.  If the love of the Seldarine could be envisioned as Light, it would be like the light of ten thousand suns, searing away the darkness and healing with love.  A light that transforms and truly illumines the soul. Sweat pours forth from Al'Akbar and his voice is taught as he speaks.

"This is the message I received from the Seldarine when I asked them about the elves and the drow, and whether they could withstand the threats I saw in my visions.  Together, I believe the elven peoples could be a mighty force.  All of you are loved, and I believe the Seldarine still await you.  Turn, therefore towards Light and Love.  Faith manages, allowing one to walk paths that reason alone cannot see. Love endures, giving strength to the weary, offering reconciliation and understanding."

"All of life is precious, and we must remember that we are all part of the family of Being. I believe what unites sentience is far more powerful and important than what divides us.  True, mortals wear flesh. Yet there is also a spark of the divine in all of us, a spirit that seeks others in friendship and unity. I urge you to respond to this spirit."

"The struggles ahead of us are great, yet I believe we must stand together.  I ask each of you to turn towards the Light. I ask all to stand for Oerth and Greyspace against those who would seek our ruin.  There is greatness within each of us.  Reach for the goodness and greatness within each of you.  Who knows what brave and noble heroes and heroines shall emerge in this time. Perhaps it is you who will help save the worlds.  Know and remember that  you are loved. Your lives have value in and of themselves.  Turn towards each other in friendship and unity.  Truly, if all of the defenders of Oerth and Greyspace stand together then who can stand against us.  I urge you to Light, Love, Hope and Healing. May each of you be blessed with peace and understanding. Now and always."

Al'Akbar stands and speaks to Eclavdra:  "Now they know what the elven gods said to my inquiries.  I hope that you and others will add to my message and attend the healing of your people. Your love of your people led you to seek healing. Yet you inadvertently caused harm. I urge you to seek the forgiveness of those who have been harmed and to aid them as well."


----------



## William Ronald (Jan 18, 2005)

*The Words of Al'Akbar*

Double post.

"Perhaps Queen Morwel and Ellistrae can share their words with all the elven peoples. I will await for any to address me. Including the representative of the Wolf God, whom I must praise for her great patience."

At this point, Al'Akbar turns to the representative of the Wolf God, if she is still around.  (Al'Akbar made no move to stop her from following him. She may or may not have followed him or been able to keep up with a demigod.)


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jan 18, 2005)

The robed woman bows, a slight smile on her face.  "Prior to this series of events, you had asked for emissaries from any parties that wished to treat with you; in particular, you spoke of my lord and master:


			
				William Ronald said:
			
		

> "I had hoped to receive some diplomatic reply from an ally of your lord, a warrior of magnificent skill whose mind is far keener than any blade that he may wield. Perhaps the Wolf God will send his ambassador to my court. I hope that no one interferred with the delivery of the missive I sent to him. I suspect that even the Whispered One pauses in considering fighting both Iuz, Lord of Demons, and the Wolf God."



I am glad that there is now time for such discourse.  My master extends his greetings, and hopes that our nations can stand together against the coming storm."


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Jan 18, 2005)

*Posts.*

Melkor:

IC:
*While forces of Iuz wanished from Galion Vool, _sending_ from Drelzna reached Gallador.*

My brother and Emperor called for us, traitors and enemies are on His heels. We will return as fast as possible, things should be resolved within hours. Then, if we surviwe we will rejoin You, and some more forces will assist You ... Finding Selitisia is *CRUCIAL*. 

*And short telepatic message from Iuz. He is Demon Prince so he can.*

Meliana was very brave, and give me time to ... rethink my strategy, I'm grateful to Father of such wonderful child. Could she assist me, with her bodyguards in small ... rat hunt ?

Guilt Puppy and Serpenteye:

OOC:
First, Iuz cease to give spells to all Aliadores, if Morwel is helping them anyway ... 
Oly evil elven clerics will recive then his blessing. But this later.

Here's Tactic, so Serpenteye could judge: In the next place,  where Brotherhood forces will enter Iuz's Epic forces will wait, along wilt Epic forces borrowed earlier from Melkor, if they are avaible. Hidden will wait until _invisible_ and protected with _nondetection_ Demons will surround all traditional escape routes. Incorporeal Elite Undead will assemble in the ground below Brothers, beyond reach of _Detect Undead_ but ithin their own charge range. Then, using Rods of Maximize Spell, Iggwilv, Iuz and eventually Meliana Will cast on themselves _Time Stop_, it will give them five combat rounds before Brothers realise peril in wich they are. Then Iuz will cast several _Firestorms_ used with Subdual Spell Metamagic Feat. He used _Miracle_ to change his spell list and rejunevate it if it was depleted. It will be used that way that spells will cover as many Brothers as it is possible. Real life equivalent of napalm bombing. 
Iggwilv will cast _Walls of Force_, surrounding Brothers so they would have fly to escape. If left wit time she will also throw at them _Mordenkainen's Disjunction_ first and _Dimensiona Anchors_ second. 

Meliana will throm _Horrid Withilings_ on Brothers, along with _Ice Storms_, _Cones of Cold_ ... mages have plenthora of evil magic at their disposal. But first she will cast Spell preventing magical communication. Just after the _Mordenkainen's Disjunction_ cast by Iggwilv. All these nasty spells are subduing. Not killing.

Remeber, that Mordenkainen's Disjunction is first spell to fall on Brothers ! _Dimensional Anchors_ appear hearbeat later, then _Walls of Force_, damage spells hit last.

And after that, _Time Stops_ wear off and all Hell break loose. Since Spells are Subduing, Undead will ignore them completly while draining strenght and vitality from Brothers. First wave, while Succubi start flying above and casting their confusing magic on brothers. Vrocks will add their 2 cents too, with nondamaging spells and screeches. Undead will cease attacks, just before particular victim will be about one third of his strength. They will not drain them to death, Iuz used nasty _Miracle_ scroll to make their deadly attacks subdual for a hour. About twenty minutes before Brothers arrived.

Rest of Iuz's and Meliana's ground forces will then start hurling blunt missiles from roofs and chimneys, revealing themselves. All against the Brotherhood upstarts. Epic spellcasters will then use _Wave of Despair_, _Doom_, _Wrack_, _Symbol of Fear_, _Curse_, _Greater Curse_ and other morale breaking magic. Elite spellcasters will hurl _Fireballs_ with subdual description, _Rays of Enfenmbleet_, _Enervations_ and other offensive magics, with subdual description. And later ... Vrocks and Winged Iuz, carrying Drelzna will hit in remaining Brothers like ton of bricks. Demons were enchanted so their natural attacks will cause only subdual damage. The same with Iuz and Drelzna, both have lifewards on them , that are transporting damage from them to other troops. As well as _Stoneskins_, _Righteous Mights_, _Cat's Grace_, _Bear's Endurance_, _Bull's Strength_ and _Greater aspect of the Deity_. When meele start, only spells that will fell on the combatants will be _Prayers_ and other clerical magic that help fight against Law and Evil. Or is helping allies and distracting foes.

Well ... if all will go right, nobody would know where Brothers "dissapeared". Keep in mind that it will be force as overhelming as it is ppossible ! I'm hoping that they will squish Brothers in first attack enough that they won't have chance of retaliation against Iuz who might fall to their attacks easily. Demoralizing spells are mentioned intentionally. 

And, Serpenteye ... Guilt Puppy I ask for permission of describing the battle. After DM will judge it's outcome.   

Edena:
OOC:
Sorry, but Iuz is busy.


----------



## Melkor Lord Of ALL! (Jan 18, 2005)

OOC: What the hell?! I don`t have much time to post, I will be back in 4-5 hours, but my forces are not attacking a fellow Pact power without very good reason!


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Jan 18, 2005)

(AFK for a bit)


----------



## Kalanyr (Jan 18, 2005)

William Ronald said:
			
		

> Double post.
> 
> "Perhaps Queen Morwel and Ellistrae can share their words with all the elven peoples. I will await for any to address me. Including the representative of the Wolf God, whom I must praise for her great patience."
> 
> At this point, Al'Akbar turns to the representative of the Wolf God, if she is still around.  (Al'Akbar made no move to stop her from following him. She may or may not have followed him or been able to keep up with a demigod.)



 OOC - I assume Al'Akbar's was widely broadcast since its unlikely Morwel is even currently in the country.

Morwel will look up from tending to the drow in whichever hospice she is in and projects a wave of good will and love. 

"I am not one for long speeches. Al'Akbar speaks much that is true, the Seldarine love their children equally, and would joyfully accept any who returned to them. The Seldarine sent me to help the elves and this aid extends to the Mordheil for you are elves too." 

_The Seldarine with one exception that is. But that one has ever danced on the edge of falling. Perhaps this will return him to a more stable stage._ 

Morwel will also use water from the Fountain of Beauty in tending to the drow, perhaps its purifying and cleansing nature will aid them. She will attempt to visit all possible hospices that will allow her to enter.


----------



## Kalanyr (Jan 18, 2005)

Oh some of the Elite PL in the great city will pick up any remaining bits of Ellisterae or Iuz that are around.  Don't want anyone doing bad things with pieces of demidiety. *tsk tsk*


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jan 18, 2005)

_We’re already doing everything we can,_ Hachiman thought to himself, wincing in the aftershocks of the message.

“That was loud,” a guardinal nearby professed, to which Hachiman nodded.

Neelah walked into the room, followed by a couple of other elite troops.

“Lord Hachiman, we can’t spread ourselves any thinner than we already are,” she said, “Only the experienced troops at our disposal can really help the drow in any capacity, what does she expect of us?”

“More?” he answered, uncertain, “We shall see, Galeda and Zennef are looking into the situation. Perhaps they can give us some enlightening information on the matter. I trust they’ll do their job well. For the moment, we can only continue our work.”

Hachiman turned back to the stricken drow in his care, and the others resumed their duties.


*          *          *          *          *


Gul’thor sat around a table with the Zindian Counsel as they discussed matters at hand. Things were becoming hectic, and they needed to take their neighbours into consideration to determine who would be threatening. Emperor Noru sat in on the assembly, should he be able to help with any questions.

“As it stands our remoteness from the Flaeness and non-inclusion in the TEC pact has allowed us to keep our distance from the rising chaos, but we still have an obligation to assist those in need. At this time, that would appear to be the elven refugees in our care, and the drow who have fell ill in recent times. Nippon shares our stance in assisting them,” the counsel elder, a greying vanaaran dictated, “Since the matter of the refugees is already being attended to we must bring our attention upon our neighbours.

“First, the Celestial Empire. Since their time of civil conflict we have heard nothing from them, this likely arises from a lack of central leadership. I suspect there are many separate factions vying for control of that country, internal and possibly even external, so we must pay the place special heed lest they be unified under a potentially hostile leadership. Humanitarian aid would be rendered futile while a country bickers internally, it is likely best we sit it out until we can do something or react.

“As usual, the Sea of Dust presents itself as a potential barrier between us and anyone with hostile intent in the Flaeness.

“The Baklunish Empire is now unified under Al’Akbar, any threat that they might have posed in the past, if any, has now been removed. They can be considered to share common goals and interests, as shown in previous interactions.

“Any suggested courses of action?”

Gul’thor answered.


*          *          *          *          *


Galeda and Zennef stood nearby, out of sight, witnessing Eclavdra’s mental breakdown and capture.

“She’s pretty desperate,” Galeda said.

“Stressful situation,” Zennef answered.

“No point in helping, there’s already enough being done, and we have our own business to resume,” Galeda reasoned.

“You’re right, too many guardinals spoil the hunt,” Zennef quipped, “We’d best be off before we make matters worse.”

They left.


*          *          *          *          *


Hachiman (being Chaotic Good) hears the prayers of elves (and others) who would seek his aid in their time of need, but is hesitant in granting spellcasting ability with the limit of positive and negative energy on Oerth. He restricts granting spells to only clerics of his faith, and other clerics who lack spellcasting, have sought him out specifically and are within one step of his alignment.


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Jan 18, 2005)

OOC:
All remaining bits/blood of Iuz mysteriously dissapeared, when he called them "home". 

IC:
[CENSORED], some hours later.

Son ?! What have You done to Yourself ?

>sigh<

You know mom, I have dangerous job.

>Pfff<

And when are You going to stabilize and marry some nice girl ? You are going to impress one with severed hand !!! Gimmie that ... I will try to tie it in proper place. 

>tsk, tsk<

Awww !

OOC: 

Just for lightening up the mood.


----------



## William Ronald (Jan 18, 2005)

Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> The robed woman bows, a slight smile on her face.  "Prior to this series of events, you had asked for emissaries from any parties that wished to treat with you; in particular, you spoke of my lord and master:
> 
> I am glad that there is now time for such discourse.  My master extends his greetings, and hopes that our nations can stand together against the coming storm."




"That is my hope as well.  May I ask for a formal introduction to the esteemed ambassador of the Wolf God.  As things have calmed down for the moment, I will gladly hear the message of your lord.  I believe that all will be tested in this time, but I believe that your lord will do well.  He will no doubt prove that our common foes underestimate his prowess and the keenness of his mind."

"The storm is far worse than I anticipated. The Whispered One may be but one of many threats.  I see the need for peace among those who would oppose such threats. We should ensure that we do not give our enemies an opening."

"We may now be in a lull in the storm.  At such times, the wise should seek counsel from the wise.  Therefore, I eagerly wait to hear the words of thy lord, the Wolf God, whose might and brilliance must make the Whispered One hesitate in his plans and actions."


----------



## William Ronald (Jan 18, 2005)

Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> The robed woman bows, a slight smile on her face.  "Prior to this series of events, you had asked for emissaries from any parties that wished to treat with you; in particular, you spoke of my lord and master:
> 
> I am glad that there is now time for such discourse.  My master extends his greetings, and hopes that our nations can stand together against the coming storm."




"That is my hope as well.  May I ask for a formal introduction to the esteemed ambassador of the Wolf God.  As things have calmed down for the moment, I will gladly hear the message of your lord.  I believe that all will be tested in this time, but I believe that your lord will do well.  He will no doubt prove that our common foes underestimate his prowess and the keenness of his mind."

"The storm is far worse than I anticipated. The Whispered One may be but one of many threats.  I see the need for peace among those who would oppose such threats. We should ensure that we do not give our enemies an opening."

"We may now be in a lull in the storm.  At such times, the wise should seek counsel from the wise.  Therefore, I eagerly wait to hear the words of thy lord, the Wolf God, whose might and brilliance must make the Whispered One hesitate in his plans and actions."


----------



## Melkor Lord Of ALL! (Jan 18, 2005)

Rikandur Azebol said:
			
		

> Melkor:
> 
> IC:
> *While forces of Iuz wanished from Galion Vool, _sending_ from Drelzna reached Gallador.*
> ...




Lord Gallador sends a sending back, there is much frustration in his voice:

"So the Erelhei-Cinhu Pact is broken?! We need its strenght to fight Vecna if he returns! And I have heard Eclavdra has fallen to the Light, she will pay me for this! I strongly recommend Lord Iuz to do not undertake any military actions before the Pact summit! But if war is unavoidable, I shall stay loyal to my closest ally, he will be helped by my forces on Oerth!( OOC: I have 10 Elite and 2 Epic Pl remaining on Oerth, including Princess Meliana and Princess Lanfear, plus those Vampire Drow, likely worth as much.)"


----------



## Melkor Lord Of ALL! (Jan 18, 2005)

Serpenteye, to clarify the current situation of my Power, is the following accurate?:

-Sulhaut Mountains were given to Airwhale, but I am sucessfully securing Galion Vool, with its 200 IC, and population of ?( 5 millions?).

- I had 400 Pl of regular forces mobilized at the beginning of the turn, 150 Pl went to Airwhale( do not mention this deal to me in the future!), 250 Pl should be on Gibenei by now, and my Necromancers are gaining control over Salitisa`s 300 Pl of mindless Undeath legions. I also have 40 Elite and 7 Epic Pl an Gibenei.

-Lord Yaghal agreed to ally with me as an equal, and our forces are fighting the Warlords loyal to Vecna in the capital of the strongest of them?


----------



## Serpenteye (Jan 18, 2005)

Melkor said:
			
		

> Serpenteye!
> 
> I am giving Sulhaut Mountains to Airwhale, most of inhabitants would be glad to be free of Vampire rulership.( I now see I didn`t need Aiwhale`s ships at all, since my Epics can transport 50 PL a day! Grrr, I should have asked before!)
> 
> ...




ooc: I had to reconcile your troop-transportation ability with Edena's ability to move her many millions of people from all over Oerth to Hepmonaland. That does make spelljammers less valuable as a consequence.

Do you give 150 of your rPLs to Airwhale, like you agreed on?
--

Day by day great waves of your armies arrive at Gnibile, carried there by spell and ship. Your undead armies fight their enemies under equal conditions, but your living forces are going trough hell.
 Facing an enemy who knows neither fear nor tiredness they fight day and night with no rest, traps and ambushes keeping them in a constant state of frayed readiness. Against an enemy that can appear trough the ground right under their feet at any time, making a sudden concentrated lightning-attack and then swiftly disappearing from where they came, your living armies have no reliable defence. Wraiths and Shadows find new converts every night, though only some of those slain are turned undead. Oh, you can lace the ground of their camps with spells, but without clerical magic even that accomplishes little.

The war goes on, but your enemies match your power in every category...

Lord Yaghal fights at your side, a veteran of a thousand Gnibilian wars his help swiftly proves to be invaluable.



			
				Rikandur Azebol said:
			
		

> Serpenteye, could I assume that Iuz's other wounds are just impressive scarring on his wrinkly as ...  ... hide ? And he ruined Elistraee's good looks forever, if I read it right Wicked One chopped off half of her face, yes ? She'll need a mask I think. Because scars inflicted by Iuz will stay. *Forever*. Like DM stated no magic will regenerate this, once, preety face ! Iuz have his vengance. Mu, Cha, Cha.
> 
> She must wait until modern cosmetic surgery will became avaible, I'm afraid.  :\




Even with only half a jaw-bone, a deep gouge in her cheek and with little left that resembles a nose Elistraee is still more beautiful than most mortals. Her grace and charm is still awesome, and when she hides her lower face under a veil few mortal men could withstand her allure. 
As she walks wearily trough the hospitals of the Great City, pouring her borrowed power into the Drow, she's still a vision of hope.



			
				Rikandur Azebol said:
			
		

> OOC: And Iuz ? Did he have the ability ? Time could be found ...





To snack on some souls? His ability is limited, but yes.



			
				Rikandur Azebol said:
			
		

> IC:
> *Dangerous light danced in Demonic Eyes of Iuz when he raised his had against Victoria. But then he spotted bucket, and that arm he raised is missing hand. His eyebrows crossed.*
> 
> What are You doing ?
> ...





Victoria smiles/snarls in reply, "Is it not obvious? I'm pregnant with your quarter-demon, half-Devil, quarter human half-God. 
If my mother was here to see this it would surely kill her again." She smiles wistfully. 



			
				Rikandur Azebol said:
			
		

> OOC:
> I fully agree, and humbly remind of Iuz's cute clerics tending stupid Black Elves. What is Your rule about this ? Are the forces of Good to corrupt Black Elves with impunity ?
> 
> OOC:
> Okay, goodies are corrupting with impunity ... Iuz is in no condition to make meaningful protest, but I hope that His clerics give some drow fair chance of returnig to their senses without brainwashing from ,so called, good powers ? I repeat, Iuz doesn't brainwash anyone and his Priesstesses only help Black Elves to surviwe and not fall in madness. Nothing more.





The Drow under your care stay evil, for the most part.



			
				Rikandur Azebol said:
			
		

> OOC:
> Chmm, is Iuz's discreet revenge succesful Serpenteye ?
> 
> Private, Serpenteye:
> [sblock]And will Zagyg's intervention help to mask it if Iuz achieved succes ? I don't mind if it will help.[/sblock]




Not completely, and perhaps...



			
				Airwhale said:
			
		

> (private)
> [sblock]
> As stated in my post, and as Galador and I agreed upon, I am holding onto 150 pls of galadors army.  I'm freeing humans and dwarves first, and other gobolinoids second.
> [/sblock]




Ok.



			
				Airwhale said:
			
		

> RanzwickTurro approches the Sulahat mountans, in a two man elven flitter.
> 
> He anounces the following to them, via magic:
> " Good people of the Sulhaut Mountains,  We have freed you from your
> ...




The people, Dwarves, Kobolds, Goblinoids, Gnomes and Orcs, greet your messenger with cheering. Even though Gallador's reign was not particularly hard they still lived under an everprecent threat. Now, many of them hope, they have a chance to be free once again. They seek a return to the days of old, the time of small but proud independent tribes and kingdoms.



			
				Airwhale said:
			
		

> Foran(1 epic pl) is still by the side of Gallador the undieing.
> 
> Keoghtom teleports away from the elven imperial navy, to go about his never-ending explorations.
> 
> ...




Ah, yes. The explorations proceed, but for now you find little of interest.
-
Elistraee thanks your people, and all those precent when she awakens, warmly. "It was not long ago when a Drow, any Drow, would be met with unreasoning fear and violence. Her every word would be taken for a deception. She would be driven away, hunted down and killed, and word of her death would be greeted with relief and grateful prayer.
And now you, the leaders and representatives of half the realms of heaven and Oerth, risk yourself to save my poor wicked people. Simply because it's the Good thing to do. You compete with each others on who can show the most mercy and compassion to my bent and twisted criminals, my poor lost children, when not long ago many of you would have competed on who could kill the most of us... Though the end of the world might well be approaching it seems the world is becoming a better place. I thank you."



			
				James Heard said:
			
		

> Is Ellistrae using the portion of Zagyg to manage the drow any? That's what he's loaning it to her for, because the sooner the drow calm down the sooner that Zagyg can go back to...whatever Zagyg does.




She is.



			
				azmodean said:
			
		

> In that case N'grath will embark on course #1, giving all of the drow in his reach the chance to become "rehabilitated" while preparing his people for the appearance of the feared drow in their midst when the time comes.




Mercy and compassion...



			
				Kalanyr said:
			
		

> SE - So where is Ellisterae currently ? I posted removing her to safety but I assume if she woke up she would have come back. If she wakes up in the Court of Stars someone will see to it, that she can to go Eclavdra if she wishes to.
> 
> Gwynnarwyf (1 epic PL) will remain with the 15 elite PL helping/(evacuating I suppose since the Wolf God seems to be claiming it) the drow in the Great City.




Elistraee is still in the Great City with her followers, helping the sick. She'll soon go the Eclavdra, but not quite yet.



			
				Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> THE AWAKENING OF ECLAVDRA
> 
> Free will ...
> 
> ...




Elistraee looks up from the sleeping boy before her. A single tear tuns down her scarred cheek.



			
				Bugbear said:
			
		

> Actually, (in case you missed it) The Modrons and the knights of Heironius evacuate the drow from the great city to Rel Mord where they can receive proper medical attention and psychological counseling.
> I'm am pointing this out because it looks like the wolf god may have plans for the great city and I don't want to have to deal with another fight breaking out over my troops squatting there.




The evacuation takes weeks to complete, but greater and greater numbers of drow are carried to Nyrond.



			
				Guilt Puppy said:
			
		

> OOC: One note -- I had six epPL (including Abbon) in the battle, not five... As indicated by the "six figures appear"... Not sure where you get five from (assuming I didn't send in Abbon?). Anyway, if I understand the rules right (and it's becoming more and more clear that I don't) that would put the Elders at 5,8 PL, and Iuz at what, 0,6?




Sorry, I'm working mostly from memory here. I don't have the time to look everything up and it's unavoidable that I make some mistakes. I know you have/had 6 epic PLs, but I didn't know exactly how you had assigned them. You did mention something about "the number of PLs I have does not limit the number of members in the council", but I may be wrong about that.
In summary, it's not the rules that are broken, It's just I who am flawed.



			
				Guilt Puppy said:
			
		

> Abbon Craylor, now trailed by two elPL of Brotherhood guardians, begins a whirlwind tour of Iuz territory, hitting all of the large population centers (but steering clear of anywhere with a large political backing), spreading word that Iuz has abandoned them, and been stripped of his godhood, and suggesting that it would be wise for them to swear allegiance to neighboring powers quickly, to defend them from Vecna (Vecna! Vecna!)... Vecna will strike at the former Empire of Iuz first, he explains, for he is bound to interpret their decision to worship such a paltry God as Iuz as a sign of great weakness.
> 
> Between stops in Iuz' lands, Craylor and his entourage will stop in to check on Eclavdra frequently, assuming Ashardalon (or whoever takes charge of her care, if she is moved) has no objection. Once he's hit all of the major spots in Iuz' empire, the group will retire to wait for Eclavdra to recover, leaving only to attend the TEC Summit, should it commence.
> 
> ...




The local authorities attempt to strike back, but assuming you don't stay for the fight there's nothing they can do. The occasional exchanges of fire-power end up completely one-sided in your favour.
The people of the Empire of Iuz are used to him coming and going and greet Abbon's words with extreme sceptisism. Though some are surprised that you're being allowed to spread your inflammatory propaganda most of them have no doubt that Iuz or his legions will soon end your campaign.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jan 18, 2005)

William Ronald said:
			
		

> "That is my hope as well.  May I ask for a formal introduction to the esteemed ambassador of the Wolf God.  As things have calmed down for the moment, I will gladly hear the message of your lord.  I believe that all will be tested in this time, but I believe that your lord will do well.  He will no doubt prove that our common foes underestimate his prowess and the keenness of his mind."
> 
> "The storm is far worse than I anticipated. The Whispered One may be but one of many threats.  I see the need for peace among those who would oppose such threats. We should ensure that we do not give our enemies an opening."
> 
> "We may now be in a lull in the storm.  At such times, the wise should seek counsel from the wise.  Therefore, I eagerly wait to hear the words of thy lord, the Wolf God, whose might and brilliance must make the Whispered One hesitate in his plans and actions."




[sblock]"I am Khana Vhearshalkhoura, consort and minister to the Wolf God.  His counsel is in line with yours: we _must_ not allow the petty struggles of chaotic half-nations to split our forces, weakening us and distracting our watch from the Whispered One's return.  As to how this can be done, well . . ."  Check your email.  Some things are best not spoken aloud.[/sblock]


----------



## Serpenteye (Jan 18, 2005)

Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> THE WILL OF ECLAVDRA
> 
> She goes to the Great City.  She goes to Greater Nyrond.
> It doesn't matter if it's dangerous.  It doesn't matter what is said or unsaid.
> ...




The Drow do not understand love. They don't know the meaning of compassion, or mercy or Good. 
They do understand force. They understand violence and compulsion and madness. They understand the need to fight and to kill, but they have no idea of the meaning of salvation. A part of them strives to be Good, true. But even that part has forgotten the meaning of Good.

Eclavdra speaks to them, to their very souls, in a language they understand. She speaks to them like a Matron Mother, she speaks of obediance and torment, defyance and death. She offers them Good, wrapped in all the trappings of Evil and madness. 
She bludgeons trough their defenses, her sheer savagery rips trough their souls and fills them with her essence. They cannot resist her, not on any level, for they once have already surrendered to her by free choice. They are hers, and as her madness fills them, they scream and laugh. 
Elistraee can do nothing, for she is still weak. She tries to speak to Eclavdra, but is easily brushed aside like all others. 
The Drow in the Great City laugh and scream in pain and hysteria. The great cavern echoes with their voices and the noice from all those hundreds of thousands raw and bleeding throaths is painful even to the Demi-Gods.



			
				Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> HELP ME!!!
> SAVE MY PEOPLE!!!
> HELP ME TO BRING THE DROW TO THE LIGHT!!!
> HELP THE DROW TO BE REBORN, AND BECOME GOOD!!!
> HELP ME!!!!!




Elistraee, far away in the Great City, presses her hands against the sides of her head and screams.



			
				Bugbear said:
			
		

> Eclavra's first blast incapacitates many of the knights and rips the gates from their hinges.  The Modrons charge her. They do not understand why she is her. They do not care why she is here. All they know, is that the Hospital is under attack and they are to defend it.
> 
> Very quickly Eclavdra is surrounded and soon will be buried by Tridrones.  Theire claws rip at her. they do not retreat. They cannot retreat unless a higher ranking Modron orders them to.
> 
> Inside, the healers and druids set up wards against chaos, and ready their spells for the intruder.




The violence continues.



			
				Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> TO BUGBEAR
> 
> Eclavdra stops, and looks at the modrons, mages, knights, druids, and everyone else present, and she screams, a blood curdling scream that shatters glass, and then booms out:
> 
> ...




It is Eclavdra's version of Good... A Drow version of Good. A Good that speaks to their fear, their hatred, their madness and their thirst for violence...



			
				James Heard said:
			
		

> Zagyg and Murlynd give divine aid for this battle to King Rhynnon's forces, but aren't going to come in there and kill anyone _yet _until asked to.




Still, the Modrons are no match for Eclavdra. They charge her and die.



			
				Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> Arch-Merchant of the Glu'boise grants permission for the TEC conference to be held in the Empire of Lynn, and gives the coordinates of a quaint to all pact members (save Eclavdra until she regain her sanity), country side palace a good distance away from most of the Lynnian civilization.  If it is held there he does insist on there being no violence or bringing in of forces more than the equivilant of 5 elite PLs along with the ambassador and will notes there will be a few protections up including _Dimensional Lock_, _Guards and Wards_, an enlarged _Mage's Private Sanctum_, as well as a fair number of _Walls of Force_.  These precautions will be taken to guarantee everyone's safety.  Anyone is free to object however, and negotiations as to the actual protections can be made.  The Arch-Merchant least of all wants an attack on his nation, of course.
> 
> Notice-OOC wise I know a few won't agree to these terms, but Glu'boise is paranoid and thinks that the Whispered One might make an appearance to interrupt the conference and plus isn't very excited about hosting it in the first place due to all the important people that will be there.




Noted.



			
				Bugbear said:
			
		

> Then Rhynnon slaps her hard across the face.






			
				Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> I'm going to sound like Serpenteye here, but wait, wait, wait ...
> Eclavdra hasn't killed anyone yet.
> She didn't kill any of the defenders at the doors on her first attack.
> I deliberately broke off posting before any second attack occurred.
> ...




She has killed. Not people perhaps, though many are seriously wounded and might not make it without immediate care, but Modrons. The children ran when the battle started, they fled for their lives, and most of them made it to safety.
The compulsion came over her just when Rhynnon slapped her, and prevented a true bloodbath from erupting.



			
				James Heard said:
			
		

> Zagyg and Murlynd teleport to near the scene of the crime in Rel Mord and seal the area together against anyone leaving with their combined magical and divine power. Then they prepare to kill Eclavdra or to subdue her by choking her blue with the Rod of Seven Parts (as necessary, or depending on how much their mood improves).




Eclavdra, Evil or Good, sane or insane, is subdued and bound. Her sudden compulsion not to kill and the chaotic battle inside her mind makes her easily taken care of.



			
				Anabstercorian said:
			
		

> (OOC: I need a timeline check.  What time during Turn 1 did the Withdrawl begin, and how long has it been since then?  I'm thinking one week till withdrawl, one week since then.)




The withdrawal takes place just when the sphere is closed off (Edena's earlier posts were pre-game background posts), the battle between Iuz and Elistraee happened almost immediately afterwards and we're now perhaps a week into the game. (At this pace we'll never get trough the Turn   )



			
				Bugbear said:
			
		

> Oh, they may be dead, they may not be dead. I'll let Serpenteye decide on that.
> 
> Rhynnon however, when he arrived believed them to be dead. with all the destruction and battle, what else would he think?




Many Modrons are dead (Tridrones are a lesser kind of Modrons, right, rPL?), and a number of guards and civilians are wounded, some seriously some not. Many more would have been killed id Eclavdra, to some degree, restrained herself.



			
				Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> (Give me some latitude here, Anabstercorian.  Yes, she was going to kill any in her way.  But if I hold to that, then Rhynnon is possibly dead, tens of thousands in Rel Mord are dead, and Eclavdra is dead.  Not much fun there.  I added a new story component at the last second, the Compulsion of the Light.)




That might easily have happened. It was close, very close, but now Eclavdra has been rendered harmless.



			
				Bugbear said:
			
		

> Rhynnon looks upon her, and feels a twinge of pity. He has some tridrones take her into the hospital, still restrained. There she will be taken care of until she calms down and starts talking in complete sentences.  All he physical needs will be taken care of and  she will receive the best of care. She will be kept under guard, but the other patients will not be prevented from speaking with her if they so wish.




Eclavdra, Queen of the fallen nation of Eclavdor, is now an unwilling mental-patient in Nyrondese captivity.



			
				Kalanyr said:
			
		

> Morwel will grasp her head at the cry and immediately leave Aerdi, for Rel Mord.
> 
> She appears in Rel Mord in her full glory, every piece of divine and planar power unveiled. If Zagyg and Murlynd's wards prevent her teleporting in she will teleport as close as possible and fly in.
> 
> ...




And once again the powers of Good, Evil and Neutrality assemble around Eclavdra. For all her antics she's still the center of diplomacy on Oerth.



			
				Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> Is anyone going to heed her Greatest Shout, and help the drow in the big way she asked for?




The Drow are being helped, across Oerth and even in space.
 The Drow in the Great City are also being helped, but most of them are impossible to calm. They still laugh and scream, they have been laughing and screaming for almost a day. Those who can no longer laugh and scream still try to, moaning and writhing and coughing up blood.

Dark things writhe in glee deep beneath the surface of the Oerth, drinking in the madness and the pain like a sweet nectar.



			
				Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> By allowing beings of Good into the cities his territory surrounds, the Wolf God has done everything he can.  Given his alignment, and that of his society, any direct intervention would break the drow's sanities like so many matchsticks.




And these Drow are also being evacuated. To Ekbir, to Nyrond, to Keoland and into the care of other generous nations.


----------



## Bugbear (Jan 18, 2005)

Serpenteye said:
			
		

> Many Modrons are dead (Tridrones are a lesser kind of Modrons, right, rPL?), and a number of guards and civilians are wounded, some seriously some not. Many more would have been killed id Eclavdra, to some degree, restrained herself.




Tridrones are the pyrimid shaped trifunctional laborers. They sometimes act as supervisors for Duodrones and Monodrones (the two Modron Castes below them)
From the Modron Web Enhancement: 







> They accept orders from quadrones and can give instructions to duodrones. Tridrones are capable of reporting actions and observations,
> as well as actually planning limited objectives on the battlefield.
> As a trifunctional being, a tridrone can carry out a multiple-task project on its own. Typically, it receives a general order, then divides the objective into smaller tasks
> that can be completed by duodrones.
> ...




Tridrones are CR2, have 3d8+3 HD, an AC of 15 and the following special trais: 







> *All-Around Vision (Ex):* With its three eyes, a tridrone can see in all directions at once. Because of
> this, it gains a +4 racial bonus on Spot and Search checks and cannot be flanked.
> *Modron Traits:* Immune to mind-influencing effects; not subject to subdual damage, ability damage, ability drain, or energy drain; not subject to critical hits.
> *Outsider Traits:* Darkvision 60 ft.; cannot be raised or resurrected.
> ...



So yes, I would say they are regular PL
---
An unrelated question. When Rhynnon left the Great City, I posted that he grabed Iuz's severed hand. Is there any potential use for this or should I just have it made into an ashtay?


----------



## Knight Otu (Jan 18, 2005)

Ashardalon's comment is short, but it propably speaks for many witnessing Eclavdra. "That was... unexpected."

 Several soldiers try to calm the public of Rel Astra after the events of the Velsharess' Withdrawal, stating that there is nothing to worry about. They use the presence of those celestial beings that did not hide their presence as a proof (Ashardalon, of course, tried not to be seen in his true form to the public).

 In response to Ecladvra's plea, Aerdi continues to petition for aid to the Drow in and under the territory of Aerdi.

 Regarding the "divine bits," Ashardalon offers to reduce them to piles of ashes, openly, if this helps to prevent ... misuse by malevolent entities.

 (And while he certainly won't advertise that openly, Ashardalon would be quite happy to get some worshippers - not that he can grant spells or something. )


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Jan 18, 2005)

Hearing Eclavdra's call, Abbon heads at once to Rary's Silver Palace -- he is less concerned with how to aid the Awakened Drow, but trying to keep together the Pact she founded has just become that much more difficult.

He will keep his entourage with him until enough other leaders or powerful representatives have arrived to assure his protection; then they are dismissed, and return to the Tilvanot Peninsula.

The Scarlet Brotherhood propose the following agenda for the TEC Summit:

- The Means of Concensus (voting procedure, or...?)
- The Drow Resolution (to determine their status as a nation)
- The Trial of Iuz (for the theft of Eclavdra's Regalia)
- The Trial of Gallador (for the vampiric infection of Drow citizens)
- The Unprotected Aggression Clause (to avoid pact members being dragged into wars of aggression)

Rikandur & Melkor (semi-private, "off the record" at least):
[sblock]Be advised that the Brotherhood will advocate strongly for both of your nations to be found guilty of treason; be advised as well that we will seek a full pardon in concurrence with this, _if_ we can be persuaded to believe that these behaviors will not be frequently repeated. To remove you from the Pact would represent far too great a loss, far too soon. We wish that both of you will attend or send representatives to Rary's Silver Palace as soon as possible.[/sblock]

Serp:
[sblock]Nothing, actually. I just want the other players to see this, and assume I'm laying a trap of some sort.[/sblock]


----------



## Knight Otu (Jan 18, 2005)

(Wait, so we are actually, finally holding that elusive TEC summit? )

 Ashardalon, too, will travel to the Silver Palace.


----------



## Serpenteye (Jan 18, 2005)

Uvenelei said:
			
		

> Serpenteye:
> 
> [sblock] I stop influencing the drow I retrieved from the cities below my territories towards evil. I quarantine them and prepare to teleport them to the Great City when things have calmed down. I'm giving them back to Eclavdra to do with as she wishes. I'd actually give them back now, but things are a little hectic. As soon as things quiet down, and when you rule on all that's happening now, I'll send them. [/sblock]




Eclavdra is in no position to recieve them, Elistraee would sure like to get her caring hands on them, though.



			
				Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> (What Eclavdra was looking for was a very forceful intervention, for the drow.  An in your face affair, as it were.  Al'Akbar preached personally to the stricken drow, and Serpenteye said this made a big difference.  So Eclavdra was hoping Al'Akbar and other good demipowers would do some more personal preaching.  For it seems the drow are very stubbornly evil, and to make them otherwise would take an equally stubborn effort.
> As for Eclavdra, she sees what she is doing as wholly good and right.  She believes that by forceful intervention, by demanding the drow sit up and heed her voice, they will respond and make it through.  At least, more of them will.
> Sort of like you're trying to lift a very heavy weight, and your gym teacher is shouting encouragement in your ear.  Or think of Basic in the army, where the seargeant screams at the recruits to encourage them on.
> Turning the race of drow to good is no easy thing, as Serpenteye said.  It wouldn't be possible in canon, but it isn't easy even in an IR.)




She did get trough to them, and the Drow in the Great City are no longer unconscious. They are in terrible pain right now, the fires of Eclavdra are burning their very souls, but wether they will be better off in the end than the Drow she didn't speak to is unknown.



			
				Kalanyr said:
			
		

> If the sitaution in Rel Mord has calmed down then, Morwel will leave Eclavdra in the capable hands of Rhynnon and Murlynd and Zagyg. And personally visit each of the drow hospices held by powers willing to let her enter. She will speak no words but allow her love for freedom and free choice to flow over them, and she will attempt to remove any unnatural evil in them, but she will not force them towards good, if they are heading towards it she will help them through, with images of deeds done for good over the millenia and the feelings it inspires.
> 
> Good aligned Powers/Edena (Drow)
> PRIVATE
> [sblock]If she feels it will help the drow and will not adversely affect her worshippers, Morwel will use up 1 Epic PL of her power (As if lost in battle) to aid the drow she visits.[/sblock]




It helps, and though the loss of power weakens Morwel's abilities in combat it does not affect her ability to provide for her worshipers.

The Drow she visit in the Great City calm themselves somewhat. They're still in pain but no longer laugh and scream as loudly as before. As time passes the noice in the City becomes less unbearable.



			
				Kalanyr said:
			
		

> OOC - Serpenteye, can Demigods grant spells to those not usually of their clerical alignments if they want ?
> 
> private
> [sblock]If so Morwel will extend her power to any good, and any non-lawful neutrals, amongst the drow and elves, she will still frown on lawful acts, and revoke access for evil ones. [/sblock]




Yes, but doing that requires more effort from the Deity than it's probably worth.
-
Morwel can grant spells to them, but it will be a heavy strain on her, and she won't recieve enough worship in return (at least in the short term) to compensate for the energy spent. It won't affect her PL, but it will make it harder for her to gain divine ranks if she grants her spells that freely.



			
				Rikandur Azebol said:
			
		

> OOC:
> Serpenteye, Private:
> [sblock]Since GP splits his forces so thin. All Iuz's Elite and Epic PLs will set a trap in second place they would visit. Because after the first visit Iuz will know it all. Melkor said he is lending me 3 epPLs and 15 elPls. If this is true, it will only easy down Iuz's work. I use them too, in the shape of Meliana Vampire Princess of the Veil. My trap is of course guarded against any Magical Escape attempt. And subdued, Yes, subdued brothers will became snacks for Iuz recovery.[/sblock]
> 
> His Priests leave Great City without second word and Demons stopped transporting Drow wounded. They all vanished. Short note is send to Drow, that they are welcomed to became citizens of Empire if the will to leave Eclavdor.




Noted. 
-
The departure of Iuz's priests leaves a large number of Drow uncared for. Free of their restraints some of them rise from their blankets and begin to wander around, screaming and laughing. 


			
				William Ronald said:
			
		

> Al'Akbar closes his eyes, and his brow is beaded with sweat. He calls up the images of his time as an ambassador to Arvandor.
> 
> "Behold, Arvandor -- home of the Eladrin and the Seldarine." A plane of great beauty, with majestic mountains and woods appears in the minds of the elves and drow on Oerth and Greyspace.  "I was honored to visit Arvandor many times as an ambassador. Behold some of its wonders."
> ...




He can sense something stirring in some of their confused minds, a sorrow for something lost once long ago and now lost again, forever beyond their reach...



			
				Rikandur Azebol said:
			
		

> Guilt Puppy and Serpenteye:
> 
> OOC:
> First, Iuz cease to give spells to all Aliadores, if Morwel is helping them anyway ...
> ...




Hmm. You had 40 elPL and 6 (fighting-capable) epPL at the beginning of the turn. You've gained 1 epPL from the Regaila and Iuz has lost 2,4 ep PL during the last battles.
You borrowed some elPL to Melkor, but they've suffered only light casualties so far.

Now you have 39 elPL and 4,6 epPL plus 15 elPL and 2 epPL from Melkor, against the 3 epPL from the Scarlet Brotherhood. And, you're ambushing them, and you have the advantage of having your forces enhanced by a Demigod... The odds are overwhelmingly on your side. 
-

The Battle doesn't start out good for you, though. You first attack fails and the Brothers counter-attack, the damage they inflict is minimal, though. 
The Dimensional Anchors worked, but only on one of the Brothers (not Abbon). Realising how completely outnumbered they are by the great horde of Demons and spellcasters I rule that Abbon and the other Brother flee immediately (forfeiting their counter-attack).
The one Brother who remains is swiftly incapacitated despite his best efforts.

(Feel free to describe the battle, Rik. )



			
				Kalanyr said:
			
		

> OOC - I assume Al'Akbar's was widely broadcast since its unlikely Morwel is even currently in the country.
> 
> Morwel will look up from tending to the drow in whichever hospice she is in and projects a wave of good will and love.
> 
> ...




One of the Drow she's tending with the waters of the fountain has regained enough strength and control to speak. With tears of pain streaming down her face she whispers, "But they are gone... They are all gone... Lolth is gone, our mother..."



			
				Kalanyr said:
			
		

> Oh some of the Elite PL in the great city will pick up any remaining bits of Ellisterae or Iuz that are around.  Don't want anyone doing bad things with pieces of demidiety. *tsk tsk*




Heh... That brings me back. 

You got the Nose and the Yawbone of Elistraee, but Bugbear got the Hand of Iuz (If I'm not mistaken he posted that before Rik posted about teleporting his hand back).



			
				Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> “First, the Celestial Empire. Since their time of civil conflict we have heard nothing from them, this likely arises from a lack of central leadership. I suspect there are many separate factions vying for control of that country, internal and possibly even external, so we must pay the place special heed lest they be unified under a potentially hostile leadership. Humanitarian aid would be rendered futile while a country bickers internally, it is likely best we sit it out until we can do something or react.




Latest news from the the Fourth Heaven Chronicle:

"The Warlords Su Tchen of the Mang-Hien province and Wuang-Li of the Tien-Sufang and Lohmien provinces anncounced the creation of a powerful new alliance earlier today. Wuang-Li, also famous for his mastery of the Path of Nature, warned against the incidious influence of the Sikari usurpers, claiming that they are "under the sway of Diabolic influences" and that "if they are not stopped in time they will doom this, the greatest nation on Oerth, to slavery under foreign powers." 
The combined forces of the two warlords are quite formidable and could indeed pose a threat to our mysterious overlords..."



			
				Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> Hachiman (being Chaotic Good) hears the prayers of elves (and others) who would seek his aid in their time of need, but is hesitant in granting spellcasting ability with the limit of positive and negative energy on Oerth. He restricts granting spells to only clerics of his faith, and other clerics who lack spellcasting, have sought him out specifically and are within one step of his alignment.




Few are the elven clerics who flock to Hachiman, but in this time of dissolution and faithlessness a handful do indeed join his faith.



			
				Melkor said:
			
		

> Lord Gallador sends a sending back, there is much frustration in his voice:
> 
> "So the Erelhei-Cinhu Pact is broken?! We need its strenght to fight Vecna if he returns! And I have heard Eclavdra has fallen to the Light, she will pay me for this! I strongly recommend Lord Iuz to do not undertake any military actions before the Pact summit! But if war is unavoidable, I shall stay loyal to my closest ally, he will be helped by my forces on Oerth!( OOC: I have 10 Elite and 2 Epic Pl remaining on Oerth, including Princess Meliana and Princess Lanfear, plus those Vampire Drow, likely worth as much.)"




The battle, if one could call it that, is over swiftly.



			
				Melkor said:
			
		

> Serpenteye, to clarify the current situation of my Power, is the following accurate?:
> 
> -Sulhaut Mountains were given to Airwhale, but I am sucessfully securing Galion Vool, with its 200 IC, and population of ?( 5 millions?).
> 
> ...




Pretty much. At this moment you've only gained control over a few of her mindless undead, but as time progresses you'll surely take control over many more.
Many of her mindless undead do not need to be taken over. Simple working-drones, they simply keep performing the endless tasks they were programmed to until they're destroyed.


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Jan 18, 2005)

The others would definitely flee -- the remaining one will end himself quickly with a dagger to the eye. If any doubt the dedication of the Brotherhood, it should be said that he kept that eye open, and he didn't flinch.

Abbon will not be issuing that statement (re: pardons) to Iuz and Gallador after all.


----------



## Uvenelei (Jan 18, 2005)

Serpenteye said:
			
		

> Eclavdra is in no position to recieve them, Elistraee would sure like to get her caring hands on them, though.




I'm willing to wait. For a while; then I'll just do it and be done with it. And as for Elistraee.. uh, no.



			
				Serpenteye said:
			
		

> You got the Nose and the Yawbone of Elistraee, but Bugbear got the Hand of Iuz (If I'm not mistaken he posted that before Rik posted about teleporting his hand back).




Oh, you guys get to loot, but I try to get a small momento, and noooo, he has to be stopped... hypocrites.


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Jan 18, 2005)

Serpenteye said:
			
		

> Even with only half a jaw-bone, a deep gouge in her cheek and with little left that resembles a nose Elistraee is still more beautiful than most mortals. Her grace and charm is still awesome, and when she hides her lower face under a veil few mortal men could withstand her allure.
> As she walks wearily trough the hospitals of the Great City, pouring her borrowed power into the Drow, she's still a vision of hope.




Hehe, Eclavdra will how Elistraee results of her actions. Iuz is avenged ! 



			
				Serpenteye said:
			
		

> To snack on some souls? His ability is limited, but yes.




Yay !   



			
				Serpenteye said:
			
		

> Victoria smiles/snarls in reply, "Is it not obvious? I'm pregnant with your quarter-demon, half-Devil, quarter human half-God. If my mother was here to see this it would surely kill her again." She smiles wistfully.




IC: 
[ CENSORED ]

*WHAAAT ?!?*

*For moment Iuz looked like hit by hammer of Moradin himself. Jaw dropped, eyes blinking blankly. Then he shaked like wet dog and embranced his consort.*

Care for the child. And ... and You will be provided with all what you will need for it to grow healthy. And for Your comfort. Fail me ... Achh, unimportant, devils aren't stupid. Just boringly unimaginative. Except You, m'dear.

*Iuz's voice was unusually warm, and he even hugged Vicoria harshly, and whispered in her ear.*

Our child will come to this world, and You ... You are simply amazing. 
My mom need thousand expendable devils of human size, have any ? 
Hmm ... I don't remember You having scales. My essence is changing You, >kiss<, if  we had time ... but these arrogant upstarts  from Scarlet Brotherhood are like thorn in my side. They betrayed me, and try to ruin TEC Pact that I had inspired ... I'm almost sure that they might work for _Suel Lich_'s benefit. (OOC: Vecna's benefit) 

*His voice was still full of suprise when he spoke of himself as father.*



			
				Serpenteye said:
			
		

> The Drow under your care stay evil, for the most part.




Good, Iuz's priesstesses offer those Black Elves who remained sane asylum under the wing of Iuz. Empire will welcome new ovners of Ex-Drow cities. 



			
				Serpenteye said:
			
		

> Elistraee looks up from the sleeping boy before her. A single tear tuns down her scarred cheek.




*Iuz appeared, and throw bucket of black lilys at Elistraee's feet. She reckognised him, even if he masked himself as mad ex-drow ... of wich Great City is full.*

Have it, and shut up. You got what You wished for ... more _Drow_. Black Elves living in my Empire,  suprising that they weren't affected by lack of Llolth's influence, isn't it ? Don't You know that Hell is paved with good intentions ?! 

*What ?*

OOC: Serpenteye, I allow myself to link those two events with Iuz's short conversation with Elistraee. Can I rule that Black Elves from Iuz's Empire are simply too heartless to have any troubles with conflicting emotions ? They are too busy with living "fully" in Drow sense. Most of them are outcast males, rarely females who weren't fitting with image of "Proper Drow Woman". And of course most of them are little insane. 

And yes, this is closest Iuz ever stepped towards apologising someone. Elistraee might be shocked. And should. 



			
				Serpenteye said:
			
		

> Elistraee, far away in the Great City, presses her hands against the sides of her head and screams.




IC:
*Iuz sank to his knees, disbelief written all over his face. Then he laughed, painfully ... and it was strange laugh. This laugh have too much dissapointment in itself to be even evil laugh. He gazed in Elistraee's eyes ... and spoke unusually calmly and softly, for him.*

I'm speechless ... she is crazier than You, now. My sympathy for Eclavdra blurred my mind ... and now she choosed madness. Congratulations, You have now fanatic ready to burn the world for it's own good. >sigh<

Okay, if You will need quiet nice spot to think it trough undisturbed and big bucket of fungi vodka, then feel invited. I'm going to mourn my lost frie ... useful ally. But don't tell anybody that I'm not hostile to You anymore !

OOC:
Iuz teleports out  in case of any danger. Or, just in case right now. Elistraee could contact him via "godlink", even if she's unable to localize him. Yep, Iuz listen to all prayers spoken with his name, even if only barely notices them.



			
				Serpenteye said:
			
		

> The local authorities attempt to strike back, but assuming you don't stay for the fight there's nothing they can do. The occasional exchanges of fire-power end up completely one-sided in your favour.
> The people of the Empire of Iuz are used to him coming and going and greet Abbon's words with extreme sceptisism. Though some are surprised that you're being allowed to spread your inflammatory propaganda most of them have no doubt that Iuz or his legions will soon end your campaign.




And Iuz's people know him good. Most faithful allarmed him with their prayers for bloody vengance. Especially for wifebeater-husband, who anyway wasn't that bad ... he was gaining good money in militia and rarely beats children ! And those bloody monks just killed him ! And may cancer twist the face of her best "friend", she thinks that she is preetier. 

I remind DM about Iuz's _response_. 



			
				Bugbear said:
			
		

> An unrelated question. When Rhynnon left the Great City, I posted that he grabed Iuz's severed hand. Is there any potential use for this or should I just have it made into an ashtay?




OOC:
It dissapeared in his hands to great suprise of King Rhynnon, along with all tracks of Iuz's divine blood. Rhynnon could feel honored, he is one of the few humans who touched Iuz and lived to tell the tale. But he better shouldn't tell about it to anybody. Iuz might notice and take offense, he is edgy now ... cursing himself for weakness towards Eclavdra who went  absolutely insane. Stupid trinkets that he get from her aren't as cool as he thought. He became dad, and is undecided to eat Victoria, skin her alive or leave her be. She is boring when known better, like all devils. And he need to make something with criminals ravaging his Terrain ! And most paining his is that he make himself look weak when attacking Elistraee and leaving her live, for he have no doubts that daughter of Llolth is as vengful as Queen of Spiders.

And for potential uses of someone's bodyparts ? Ask any demonologist, Diabolist, Necromancer or Witch. Rhynnon will return his dinner after hearing their responses. Ask any wizard, and Rhynnon will became paranoid about his cut off hair and nails.  

For example Iuz's priests use hearts during important masses and other "holy" days. 
And eating heart of enemy, and collecting his skull as a trophy is sign of respect for enemy ... common among more pious, read unstale mantally, Iuz's faithful. Especially among Orcs who are simple people and don't have taboos about eating someone. Is his meat poisoned or what ? I know it was Ruglub, but he's dead.  

IC:
*Iuz materializes in front of Rhynnon, clean and without visible signs of wounds. Only his hand is covered in gauntlet shaped like demonic palm. He is unarmed and carries small box. Big enough to contain Regalia of Lordly Might. He smirks to Rhynnon.*

Now You know why I took Reglia from Eclavdra, then she was collapsing Great City on her own head. I'm leaving them in Your care, why ? Because I belive that Regalia of Neutrality will force You to not steal them for Yourself. Give them back to Eclavdra if she wishes them.

*Iuz turned back, and spoke above his  shoulder. Grinning.* 

And ... My generals are praying for freedom, what would You want as ranson ?


----------



## Bugbear (Jan 18, 2005)

Uvenelei said:
			
		

> I'm willing to wait. For a while; then I'll just do it and be done with it. And as for Elistraee.. uh, no.
> 
> Oh, you guys get to loot, but I try to get a small momento, and noooo, he has to be stopped... hypocrites.




Send them to Nyrond. Eclavdra is here, and allthough she is not allowed to leave the Hospital, she can (and I imagine will) speak freely to the other patients, so long as she doesn't become violent again.

Hopefully she will be able to help them pull through the withdrawll, along with the help of our healers (who are trying to instill some lawfulness into them)


----------



## Anabstercorian (Jan 18, 2005)

Guilt Puppy said:
			
		

> Hearing Eclavdra's call, Abbon heads at once to Rary's Silver Palace -- he is less concerned with how to aid the Awakened Drow, but trying to keep together the Pact she founded has just become that much more difficult.
> 
> He will keep his entourage with him until enough other leaders or powerful representatives have arrived to assure his protection; then they are dismissed, and return to the Tilvanot Peninsula.
> 
> ...




Rary meets Abbon Craylor at the Silver Palace.  It's a fantastic place, made entirely of glasssteel and silver foil, glittering agonizingly in the light of the Bright Desert sun.
He extends his hand, a frown etched eternal on his face (as always), and firmly says, "Now that this... delay... has resolved itself to some extent, perhaps the business of ruling may begin again."

"I accept your agenda for the TEC Summit.  If I am not mistaken, we should now add Attempted Regicide to the list of Iuz's crimes."

(OOC: Does anyone mind if I create a new thread for the TEC Summit?  Or would that make things too hard to keep track of?)


----------



## Melkor Lord Of ALL! (Jan 18, 2005)

Anabstecorian! Guilt Puppy!

Princess Lanfear enters The Silver Palace, stunning everyone with her unhuman beauty- perfect figure, exotic skin color typical to rare half-elves of Drow descend, silver hair and velvet eyes. She wears a silver dress with pearls, moving with grace the living can`t hope to achieve. She looks at Brother Abbon with anger:

"So, you dare to accuse my father of treason?! He can`t be here, for he is valiantly fighting the followers of Vecna, which is going to save your pathetic, undeserving skin! And we saved only those Drow that denied Eclavdra Velsharess, they were not members of our Pact! Those we embraced have ascended to the state of Immortality and Power, while the rest seem to be failing into madness!"


----------



## Bugbear (Jan 18, 2005)

Guilt Puppy said:
			
		

> The Scarlet Brotherhood propose the following agenda for the TEC Summit:
> 
> - The Means of Concensus (voting procedure, or...?)
> - The Drow Resolution (to determine their status as a nation)
> ...



Greater Nyrond agrees to the agenda proposed by the Brotherhood



			
				Anabstercorian said:
			
		

> (OOC: Does anyone mind if I create a new thread for the TEC Summit? Or would that make things too hard to keep track of?)




An excellent Idea. This will allow us to do all our wheeling and dealing without taking over the main thread.


----------



## Melkor Lord Of ALL! (Jan 18, 2005)

Double Post.


----------



## Melkor Lord Of ALL! (Jan 18, 2005)

Serpenteye, my forces on Gibenei are going into full defense until I have full control over Salitisa`s undeath legions( I assume you will inform me when it happens)-I am attempting to fortify Galion Vool with both magical and mundane means, and I am creating gates to Lord Yaghal`s stronghold so we can help each other if one is attacked( I inform Lord Yaghal that help willl soon arrive from Oerth).

Oh, and I am turning those of my living forces that seem to have broken morale/ are injured into Undeath! ( But not Duergar or Kua-Toa, only the Humanoid scum!)- and best soldiers might be embraced to become Nosferatu( those that gain experience to raise beyond 4th level), this is celebrated as great honor.

 And my diviners are desperately trying to find Salitisa!


----------



## Anabstercorian (Jan 18, 2005)

http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=114544

The thread for the TEC Summit is up.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Jan 19, 2005)

(Speaking for my power)

  The remaining intact parts of my power are the Yuan-Ti Empire, and the Kingdom of the Ice Elves of Adri Forest.
  These two nations both send emissaries to the TEC Summit.  Being cautious, they prefer to be seen ... but not heard.  A nice way of saying they keep their mouths shut, and don't rock the boat.  They agree to the consensus proposals.

  Eclavdra remains in the Nyrondese hospital, incapacitated.
  The drow of the Great City remain in the Great City, incapacitated.

  The humanoids that were servitors seem to now all be under the control of Paxus.

  -

  (Speaking for Thomas' power)

  Aliador remains quiet.  It is now fully mobilized for war, but war has not come to Aliador, and the elves do not wish to start a war.
  Celene and the Yeomanry remain quiet, and uninvolved, with the League of Athyr.
  Relying on Aliador to protect them, the Lendore elves stay silent.

  The children and civilians sent away (ala the British sending their children out of the city of London before the Blitz) are, I'm guessing, now safely in friendly lands.
  Aliador continues to maintain its' children are not barterable, because the definition of trade is the barter of goods, and only slave qualify as goods, and its' children are not slaves.  An argument on a technicality.
  Aliador also maintains it has a right to remain in the TEC Pact based on it's original application and acceptance, and maintains the Church of Tritherion was never a coherent entity that could speak for them (that is, if the Church joined the TEC, then subsequently reneged and left, that's not Aliadors' doing or it's responsibility.)

  (Speaking for myself)

  I am going into what I call Quiet Mode (not quite Stealth Mode, but Quiet Mode.)
  I won't be posting nearly as often as I was.
  I won't be nearly as active in the IR as I was ... unless events as dictated by Serpenteye require action, obviously.
  I'm on semi-vacation for the next couple of weeks.  I've been On The Job (as it were) in the IR for 2 months, and need a partial rest. 
  So I'm still here.  I'm not gone!  Just ... more laid back, more relaxed.  More content to watch, to observe, and less quick to jump, to act, to stir up the pot.
  Cheers to the 5th IR, my friends, and the new players!  

  (And on a humorous note)

  First we had the Hand and Eye of Vecna.
  Now we have the Hand of Iuz.
  And we have the Nose and Jawbone of Eilistraee.
  What next?  
  I think we've figured out a way to mass produce artifacts in this IR, starting on Turn 1!


----------



## Kalanyr (Jan 19, 2005)

> Morwel can grant spells to them, but it will be a heavy strain on her, and she won't recieve enough worship in return (at least in the short term) to compensate for the energy spent. It won't affect her PL, but it will make it harder for her to gain divine ranks if she grants her spells that freely.




In such a case it is sufficiently far from her nature that she will remain granting spells only to those who are of appropriate alignment.


----------



## Kalanyr (Jan 19, 2005)

The Nose and Jawbone will be returned to Ellisterae, hopefully with these and her own healing ability she will be capable of returning to her original appearance.


----------



## Kalanyr (Jan 19, 2005)

Edena, thank you. We wouldn't mind another crisis (of your creation) as long as its delayed a bit. I like Anabster's queue system proposal.


----------



## Anabstercorian (Jan 19, 2005)

*OOC Post*

Oh, yes, the Crisis Queue.  Well, let me put forth that idea.

I propose that each round, along with our Templates, we send in an idea (at least one) for a crisis that could break out in the next turn, requiring action on our parts beyond what we stir up on our lonesome.  Serpenteye can then, at his leisure, pick and choose whichever of these crises most strike his fancy and hurl them at us like a mocking god.

Also, everyone should come hang out at the chat room some time.  It's an IRC chat room, on server chat.psionics.net, channel #IR.  If you don't have an IRC client program, don't worry - google for it and you'll be able to find some freeware whether you use mac, unix, or windows.


----------



## Kalanyr (Jan 19, 2005)

For windows users I recommend mIRC from www.mirc.com


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Jan 19, 2005)

Serpenteye said:
			
		

> The departure of Iuz's priests leaves a large number of Drow uncared for. Free of their restraints some of them rise from their blankets and begin to wander around, screaming and laughing.




Iuz's Priestesses, of Suel descend, returned to their duties after the hour. I doubt that any ex-drow have big chance of freeing himself/herself from restrains ... but those who managed, are put back in line. 



			
				Serpenteye said:
			
		

> Hmm. You had 40 elPL and 6 (fighting-capable) epPL at the beginning of the turn. You've gained 1 epPL from the Regaila and Iuz has lost 2,4 ep PL during the last battles.
> You borrowed some elPL to Melkor, but they've suffered only light casualties so far.




Dunno, with so many Priestesses taking control of Undead attackers and Magi blasting them from afar ? Anyway, wounded badly monsters return to their keenels ... and I send Gallador Undead this time, composition of the army is the same as Mage's Army. And Drelzna return's to the battlefield. She have personal attention of Her God and Brother. 



			
				Serpenteye said:
			
		

> Now you have 39 elPL and 4,6 epPL plus 15 elPL and 2 epPL from Melkor, against the 3 epPL from the Scarlet Brotherhood. And, you're ambushing them, and you have the advantage of having your forces enhanced by a Demigod... The odds are overwhelmingly on your side.




I intended to, and what with 2 elPls of Bodyguards ? I doubt they have time to whimper DM.
Ach, unimportant ... they fled.   



			
				Serpenteye said:
			
		

> The Battle doesn't start out good for you, though. You first attack fails and the Brothers counter-attack, the damage they inflict is minimal, though.
> The Dimensional Anchors worked, but only on one of the Brothers (not Abbon). Realising how completely outnumbered they are by the great horde of Demons and spellcasters I rule that Abbon and the other Brother flee immediately (forfeiting their counter-attack).
> The one Brother who remains is swiftly incapacitated despite his best efforts.
> (Feel free to describe the battle, Rik. )




Thank You Serp.



			
				Guilt Puppy said:
			
		

> The others would definitely flee -- the remaining one will end himself quickly with a dagger to the eye. If any doubt the dedication of the Brotherhood, it should be said that he kept that eye open, and he didn't flinch.
> Abbon will not be issuing that statement (re: pardons) to Iuz and Gallador after all.




I hope You understand that if Brotherhood wouldn't openly attacked Iuz's Empire this retribution wouldn't happen ? When You rule CE country citizens couldn't perceive their leader other than Invicible, or he quickly ceases to be that leader.

And ... unfortunately for anonymous Elder Brother, his fate is in the hands of Iuz. DM stated. And I'm waiting for ranson proposals. 



			
				Serpenteye said:
			
		

> You got the Nose and the Yawbone of Elistraee, but Bugbear got the Hand of Iuz (If I'm not mistaken he posted that before Rik posted about teleporting his hand back).




And what would stop Iuz from teleporting his part back ?  



			
				Serpenteye said:
			
		

> Latest news from the the Fourth Heaven Chronicle:
> "The Warlords Su Tchen of the Mang-Hien province and Wuang-Li of the Tien-Sufang and Lohmien provinces anncounced the creation of a powerful new alliance earlier today. Wuang-Li, also famous for his mastery of the Path of Nature, warned against the incidious influence of the Sikari usurpers, claiming that they are "under the sway of Diabolic influences" and that "if they are not stopped in time they will doom this, the greatest nation on Oerth, to slavery under foreign powers."
> The combined forces of the two warlords are quite formidable and could indeed pose a threat to our mysterious overlords..."




Giggle, will have to do something. Later !



			
				Serpenteye said:
			
		

> The battle, if one could call it that, is over swiftly.




I will write later, sorry but i have no time now ... and I have MIRC ... But guys ! I need to sleep sometimes ! And I need lot of time for writing, sigh, You are going to kill me. 

I would Irc only on evening, when i wouldn't have more pressing matters. I got job to attend, folks. Gray life squeaks.


----------



## Kalanyr (Jan 19, 2005)

> "But they are gone... They are all gone... Lolth is gone, our mother..."




"Yes, they are missing. But your mother, not Lolth, told me to look after her children, and I will do this to the best of my ability. Lolth would revel in this chaos and pain, but your true mother loves you. Sleep child, you need to heal.  "

(Morwel will back up any words that the drow would not understand like love, with a wave of the appropriate emotion)


----------



## Bugbear (Jan 19, 2005)

Rikandur Azebol said:
			
		

> It dissapeared in his hands to great suprise of King Rhynnon, along with all tracks of Iuz's divine blood.



I'll leave the ruleing on the current whereabouts of your hand to our GM serpenteye. You have a somewhat personal interest in getting it back, just as I have somewhat personal interest in keeping it. Serpenteye will decide where it shall go.



			
				Serpenteye said:
			
		

> You got the Nose and the Yawbone of Elistraee, but Bugbear got the Hand of Iuz (If I'm not mistaken he posted that before Rik posted about teleporting his hand back).




Thank you for that swift ruling.

The hand shall be kept in a secret and seccure location, guarded by wards and enchantments to protect from scrying, teleportation, and other mischief, especially from Iuz.


----------



## Uvenelei (Jan 19, 2005)

Bugbear said:
			
		

> The hand shall be kept in a secret and seccure location, guarded by wards and enchantments to protect from scrying, teleportation, and other mischief, especially from Iuz.




I bet the safest place would be at the end of one of your wrists. Plus, you probably get some kind of nifty bonus for attaching the severed hand of a demigod to yourself, or so I'm told.

Either that, or attach it to your eye socket.
Wait, no, that's not right... nevermind.


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Jan 19, 2005)

Bugbear said:
			
		

> I'll leave the ruleing on the current whereabouts of your hand to our GM serpenteye. You have a somewhat personal interest in getting it back, just as I have somewhat personal interest in keeping it. Serpenteye will decide where it shall go.




OOC:
Okay, You won. But I urge You to take notice of Iuz's visit in Rhynnon's presence. 



			
				Bugbear said:
			
		

> Thank you for that swift ruling.
> 
> The hand shall be kept in a secret and seccure location, guarded by wards and enchantments to protect from scrying, teleportation, and other mischief, especially from Iuz.




OOC:
Especially ? And what with mischiefs made by not so just Rhynnon. He's soo supersitious. 
Must wait what time will tell. Giggle.


----------



## Airwhale (Jan 19, 2005)

Serpenteye said:
			
		

> The people, Dwarves, Kobolds, Goblinoids, Gnomes and Orcs, greet your messenger with cheering. Even though Gallador's reign was not particularly hard they still lived under an everprecent threat. Now, many of them hope, they have a chance to be free once again. They seek a return to the days of old, the time of small but proud independent tribes and kingdoms.




Anyone expressing this to the thousands of burocrats setting up shop in the Sulhut mountains is likely to be disappointed.  While the people are free, and labor is not forced, the land does belong to the government of ginsel.  Due to the potentially hostile powers surrounding these mountains, the government (i.e. Ranzwick) truly does believe that the mountains would fall quickly if not unified under the Ginsel flag. A propaganda campaign is started, to drive this home to the people of the Mountain region.  Pictures of elves, orcs, dwarves, gnomes, goblins, and humans all fighting together against potential hostiles such as Veneca, hoards of drow, giant red dragons, etc.  Underneath the pictures are slogans such as "Oerth is in a state of turmoil... only by standing together can we protect ourselves from those who would harm us."

20 elite pls from the navy of ginsel and the free traders are assisting in this conversion


----------



## Kalanyr (Jan 20, 2005)

OOC - Since the boards will be going down and will be locked for these forums when they come back up I recommend we move this to 

Bugbear's Bugboards
http://p078.ezboard.com/bbugboards2

We can create 2 threads in general discussion there to continue this. I have copies of the IR threads to teh immediate momement (or am getting them currently). And will post them there when the ezboard maintenance finishes.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Jan 20, 2005)

Eclavdra has recovered from the temporary madness caused by the massive influx of magic from so many powers.
  Looking at the reality of things through a new perspective, she is quite humbled.  

  She pleads for mercy for her killing of the modrons, and the injuries caused.
  She offers in humility to behave herself, and to be of use in the current grave situation.
  She offers to go to the TEC Summit, and be a voice of reason there.

  If charges are not brought against her, she pleads for her freedom from the Nyrondese hospital.
  She asks if Eilistraee would accept her reverence and worship?
  She asks how she could be of use in aiding her stricken people (she does not presume to know how to aid them.  She doesn't know.)

  It would appear pride has been blasted out of Eclavdra.  In it's place is humility.  Humility, a new concept for the drow, learned the hard way by this drow girl.


----------



## Bugbear (Jan 20, 2005)

No charges are pressed against Eclavdra. 
She was not in her right mind
However we do require the Empire of Eclavdor to pay for the cost of repairing the damage caused by the battle.

Eclavdra is released on her own recognizance, and provided transportation to the TEC pact conference.

Her regalia, however will be held for the time being. She is on probation, and must prove herself before they will be returned.


----------



## Kalanyr (Jan 20, 2005)

Temp IC Thread is here: http://p078.ezboard.com/fbugboards2frm11.showMessage?topicID=6.topic 

We'll be adding a Zip of (most of the posts) to date from the last OOC thread, this thread and the TEC when they finish uploading.


----------



## William Ronald (Jan 20, 2005)

(OOC: We seem to be back online.)

 Al'Akbar, after leaving Rel Mord, returns to Ekbir. The clergy of main faiths, including priests of Moradin, Garl Glittergold, Yondalla, Heironeous, Pelor, Saint Cuthbert, Wee Jas, Lendor and many others ask to meet with the demigod. Their common concerns are why have Oerth and all of Greyspace has been isolated from the rest of the multiverse and why have they lost contact with their gods.

"I do not know what has happened on the other planes. I believe the gods set up the barrier around Greyspace to protect us from invasion from those forces attacking the planes. It is my hope that one day you shall all hear from your gods."

"Until such time, I am granting spells to those whose philosophical outlooks parallel those of my own clergy. I do this to honor your deities. I have high regard for them and their teachings. I will not require any priest to convert to my worship. However, if any chose to worship me, let them do so out of free will. I have welcomed people of many lands and many races to my faith and my clergy."

"Let me say a few words on behalf of some of your gods. Heironeous is brave, as is his brother Hextor. Perhaps as we speak, the fight side by side against those who would threaten our world. The courage, compassion, and wisdom of the dwarven gods led by Moradin, the gnomish pantheon led by Garl Glittergold, and the halfling gods led by Yondalla are reknowned. I respect the Suel deities Lendor, Wee Jas, and many others. Indeed, they have temples in the lands of my allies, the League of Athyr and Greater Nyrond."

"In this time of crises, I believe that all those of good will should stand together. Indeed, all Oerth and Greyspace should stand against the Whispered One and others who would bring us to ruin. My mullahs and qadis will treat the clergy of all neutral and good clergy as allies. Similarly, we will treat the worshippers of those neutral and good deities who are not present on Oerth or Greyspace with respect and friendship."

"The only exception I make to my gift is that of the Hopping Prophet. (OOC: Wastri.) While I respect the intelligent amphibian races, I disagree with the Hopping Prophets declaration that elves, dwarves, halflings, and gnomes should be exterminated while orcs, bullywugs, and goblins exist only to be slaves. I have no use for bigotry."

"Instead, I think that all the peoples of Oerth and Greyspace should work together. What should matter is the content of one's character, not one's race, gender, nation, or culture. I am honored to have priests of many human cultures, as well as those of other races. In my view, those societies that have worked to include people of many races as full members, such as Orcreich and the Khanates or the Malkuvah Baklunim, the Baklunish Empire, have benefitted from the diverse views and skills of their citizens."


AIRWHALE:
Private
[sblock]Al'Akbar's government presents your leadership with copies of historical and political works on the Malkuvah Baklunim, and its various lands.  In Zeif, for example, orcs, kobolds, and other races have a tradition of being intergrated into a common society.  Similar, elves, dwarves and others enjoy full citizenship. Plus, Al'Akbar can give a speech if you wish.[/sblock]



(OOC: Uvenelei, you said the stars were gone. However, Oerth and Greyspace operate under a Ptolemaic solar system model. So, the stars are actually inside the shell at the edge of the Crystal Sphere. Or at least some of them are. Also, if we had s-blocks I would have put a description of Al'Akbar's religion in it as I did in the OOC thread.)


----------



## William Ronald (Jan 20, 2005)

*A  vision for tomorrow*

Al'Akbar continues his dialogue with the drow  and the elven peoples. 

"In the future, I believe we have many perils and opportunities. There is the risk that nation will war against nation, while our common foes plot against us.  This is folly, as these foes could take advantage of these wars for their benefit and our ruin."

"However, there is much to be said for understanding and cooperation. I promised Vesharess Eclavdra when I first returned to Oerth that I would stand with her against those who would bring ruin upon all.  Furthermore, I promised Eclavdra that I would ensure that even if the drow  were overcome, I would ensure that at least some of her people would survive."

"While there are many with whom I disagree on important issues, I can still respect their abilities. We can build a better future, one that honors the sacrifices of our forebears and is held in trust for our posterity.  There are many who have fought side by side, and many who will fight side by side for the first time in defense of what they love."

"There are great changes occuring in our time.  The changes that the drow are going though is but one of them. The drow are rediscovering a part of their nature they forgot. To aid them in this change, I will show them and you some of the things they have forgotten as I first experienced them."

The drow and others see, in a way that does not hurt their vision, the beauty of the heavens.  "These are the stars of Greyspace, at the outermost limit of the Crystal Sphere."

The drow see an overview of Greyspace from the edge of the Crystal Sphere. "These are the worlds of Greyspace, of which you can learn more.  Many are places of great beauty and wonder, home to life and civilizations."

Next, the drow see the image of the moons Luna and Celene in their beauty.  "These are the moons of Oerth. The large moon is Luna and the smaller moon is Celene."

Next, the drow and others see a mostly round globe. It has blue seas, land masses with the colors of forests, deserts, and plains.  The world's ice caps can be seen by those watching the scene, as can the clouds above the surface of the world.  "Behold Oerth as seen from a distance. Our beautiful world, home to many diverse peoples and cultures, is shown in its true beauty."

The drow and others also see some of the beautiful sights of Oerth, from waterfalls, to coastlines, to the stark beauty of the deserts to the verdant wonders of the jungles and forests.  They also see the city of Ekbir, where people of many races are engaged in trade, commerce, and in living as a community.

"We must ensure that the beauty and wonder of Oerth and all of Greyspace is preserved.  Life is precious, found in a variety of forms that can amaze even the keenest intellect.  I believe that all sentience is akin in a great family of Being.  All of us are voices in a chorus,  unique and valuable but capable of so much more in convert with others."

"You are loved by many, who have risked much for you. You should remember that your lives have value in and of themselves. Though you have faced great losses, you can only begin to guess at your true potential for strength and goodness.  Some of you have never experienced love or forgivenes.  There are many kinds of love."

For the first time, the drow sense the type of love that elven children have for their parents.
They sense the love of elven siblings for each other, the passion of youth, the devotion of a married couple, the love of parents for children, and the love of the individual for the community and the love of the community for the  individual.

"Many other races have similar feelings. Although there are differences between races and cultures, I believe what unites us is ultimately more important and powerful than what divides us.  When societies isolate themselves from others, they seem to inevitably suffer. However, those cultures that work with others, and have learned to even accept members of other races into their society. In the Baklunish Empire, people of many races have long been fully accepted as citizens in society. Ultimately, the best standard to judge others on is the content of their character.  Goodness and compassion are found in many cultures, many philosophies, many shapes and many forms.  Remember that you are loved and are not alone.  I believe that all peoples can build a future worthy of our true potential as sentient beings.  Reach out for the hand of friendship, and step into the Light of a new dawn."

For the first time, the drow see the sun rising out of  the sea, bringing light to a darkened land.


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Jan 20, 2005)

Bugbear said:
			
		

> Eclavdra is released on her own recognizance, and provided transportation to the TEC pact conference.
> 
> Her regalia, however will be held for the time being. She is on probation, and must prove herself before they will be returned.




OOC:
Now You showed me, how much Rhynnon is trustworthy.    He will fail Iuz's trust, unless he will explain it to him during their short conversation. Besides, Rhynnon could ask Iuz some questions. But carefully, Iuz is edgy bast ... psycho.


----------



## Kalanyr (Jan 20, 2005)

Yes we are back up but its quiet possible all new posts will be lost when we move to the new server. I'll look into it. So its probably best to make a backup from time to time.


----------



## Kalanyr (Jan 20, 2005)

OOC - Clarification, Morwel already stated she would extend her aid to any clerics of appropriate alignment who wish it (CG,CN,NG) (no strings attached). . However acts she cannot approve of (evil or lawful) will result in the revocation of access.


----------



## Knight Otu (Jan 20, 2005)

(err... has the database backup already happened? I can find nothing indicating the progress for the move to the new server...?)


----------



## Uvenelei (Jan 20, 2005)

William Ronald said:
			
		

> (OOC: Uvenelei, you said the stars were gone. However, Oerth and Greyspace operate under a Ptolemaic solar system model. So, the stars are actually inside the shell at the edge of the Crystal Sphere. Or at least some of them are. Also, if we had s-blocks I would have put a description of Al'Akbar's religion in it as I did in the OOC thread.)




Actually, that was due to cloud cover, not the physical disappearance of the stars from the sky. The storm covered the entire Empire, making it a fairly huge storm system. The Empire's citizens took it as a much harder loss because as a island nation and a naval power, they need the stars more than anyone else to navigate and survive.


----------



## Serpenteye (Jan 20, 2005)

I'm in waiting mode right now, until the new server is up. It's been hard to get on EN-World lately, but from the page-count I'm guessing that I'm not the only one with that problem. Until then, I'm taking a short break. 

See you later (but not much later ).


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Jan 20, 2005)

OOC:
Not everything evil is when something good would come from this. At least I will have some time to write "Iuz's Vengance".  See You  soon fellows.


----------



## Kalanyr (Jan 20, 2005)

The backup didn't occur. The PbP forums will be locked when it does.


----------



## Knight Otu (Jan 20, 2005)

(Yep, PC told me in the Meta thread that it was postponed to friday night. Well, we can get to Bugbear's forum during the time. )


----------



## Kalanyr (Jan 21, 2005)

Edena: My apologies I didn't mean to vanish like that, but my computer and I had a disagreement.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jan 24, 2005)

bump for the new boards


----------



## Serpenteye (Jan 24, 2005)

Rikandur Azebol said:
			
		

> Good, Iuz's priesstesses offer those Black Elves who remained sane asylum under the wing of Iuz. Empire will welcome new ovners of Ex-Drow cities.





Not unlike Gallador's vampiric Drow the dark elves in your care recover sooner than most others. The Evil divine energies that were missing, the drug they were withdrawing from, could rather easily be substituted for with Iuz' own Evil. They eagerly devour your dark power, finding it not so different from Lolth's. In time your few scores of thousands of Drow become your most fanatical followers. 




			
				Rikandur Azebol said:
			
		

> *Iuz appeared, and throw bucket of black lilys at Elistraee's feet. She reckognised him, even if he masked himself as mad ex-drow ... of wich Great City is full.*
> 
> Have it, and shut up. You got what You wished for ... more _Drow_. Black Elves living in my Empire,  suprising that they weren't affected by lack of Llolth's influence, isn't it ? Don't You know that Hell is paved with good intentions ?!





Elistraee recoils, but recovers. Her eyes full of loathing she laughs at you from beneath her veil. "Charming." 
"I have a feeling that those of my siblings you claim as your own will soon desert you. A dozen nations are at this very moment plotting your death, and noone stands to oppose them. The powers of Good are triumphant in diplomacy even as your doomed ally stands triumphant on the field of battle. Our forces are gathering, and soon we will cleanse your evil from the world." 
"You have not come to fight me? Believe me, we'll fight soon enough."




			
				Rikandur Azebol said:
			
		

> OOC: Serpenteye, I allow myself to link those two events with Iuz's short conversation with Elistraee. Can I rule that Black Elves from Iuz's Empire are simply too heartless to have any troubles with conflicting emotions ? They are too busy with living "fully" in Drow sense. Most of them are outcast males, rarely females who weren't fitting with image of "Proper Drow Woman". And of course most of them are little insane.
> 
> And yes, this is closest Iuz ever stepped towards apologising someone. Elistraee might be shocked. And should.





They were hit same as the rest, those of them who worshiped the evil Drow pantheon that is. Those who worshiped you, and those who worshiped no deities, are doing quite well. Fortunately, or unfortunately, there were never many atheist Drow, and the ones who did exist scattered when civilisation collapsed (somewhat richer than before).




			
				Rikandur Azebol said:
			
		

> IC:
> *Iuz sank to his knees, disbelief written all over his face. Then he laughed, painfully ... and it was strange laugh. This laugh have too much dissapointment in itself to be even evil laugh. He gazed in Elistraee's eyes ... and spoke unusually calmly and softly, for him.*
> 
> I'm speechless ... she is crazier than You, now. My sympathy for Eclavdra blurred my mind ... and now she choosed madness. Congratulations, You have now fanatic ready to burn the world for it's own good. >sigh<
> ...





Elistraee shares your reaction, she senses the scene with painful clarity. As she recovers she simply looks at Iuz wearily.




			
				Rikandur Azebol said:
			
		

> And Iuz's people know him good. Most faithful allarmed him with their prayers for bloody vengance. Especially for wifebeater-husband, who anyway wasn't that bad ... he was gaining good money in militia and rarely beats children ! And those bloody monks just killed him ! And may cancer twist the face of her best "friend", she thinks that she is preetier.
> 
> I remind DM about Iuz's _response_.




ooc:
Consider me reminded .




			
				Rikandur Azebol said:
			
		

> OOC:
> It dissapeared in his hands to great suprise of King Rhynnon, along with all tracks of Iuz's divine blood.





ooc:
No it didn't. (You can't just remote-teleport something out of someone elses posession, unless you cast a Word of recall (or similar spell) on your hand before you lost it.)  




			
				Anabstercorian said:
			
		

> (OOC: Does anyone mind if I create a new thread for the TEC Summit?  Or would that make things too hard to keep track of?)




Good idea. 




			
				Melkor said:
			
		

> Serpenteye, my forces on Gibenei are going into full defense until I have full control over Salitisa`s undeath legions( I assume you will inform me when it happens)-I am attempting to fortify Galion Vool with both magical and mundane means, and I am creating gates to Lord Yaghal`s stronghold so we can help each other if one is attacked( I inform Lord Yaghal that help willl soon arrive from Oerth).
> 
> Oh, and I am turning those of my living forces that seem to have broken morale/ are injured into Undeath! ( But not Duergar or Kua-Toa, only the Humanoid scum!)- and best soldiers might be embraced to become Nosferatu( those that gain experience to raise beyond 4th level), this is celebrated as great honor.
> 
> And my diviners are desperately trying to find Salitisa!





Your forces pull back, bruised but not beaten. There are a few last clashes, but the enemy does not pursue. The United Alliance of Gnibile hails the news as a great victory and some of the less somber courts hold lavish and bloody celebrations when the news are confirmed. Their forces are regrouped to prepare for future battles and your spies report a significant increase of telepathic messages between nearly all the official capitals of Gnibile. 

Your casualties so far in the war is 12 epPL and 110 rPL, but you have gained 60 rPLs of mindless undead.
Your enemies casualties are comparable, but their total loss of rPLs exceeds yours by a nice margin. 
-
The attempted convertions of (some of your) troops to undeath fails, for the most part. The drain of negative energy makes the vampires attempting the convertion sluggish and weakened. Some of them develop depressions...



			
				Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> The remaining intact parts of my power are the Yuan-Ti Empire, and the Kingdom of the Ice Elves of Adri Forest.
> These two nations both send emissaries to the TEC Summit.  Being cautious, they prefer to be seen ... but not heard.  A nice way of saying they keep their mouths shut, and don't rock the boat.  They agree to the consensus proposals.
> 
> Eclavdra remains in the Nyrondese hospital, incapacitated.
> ...




ooc:
And Elistraee is now under your control.



			
				Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> I am going into what I call Quiet Mode (not quite Stealth Mode, but Quiet Mode.)
> I won't be posting nearly as often as I was.
> I won't be nearly as active in the IR as I was ... unless events as dictated by Serpenteye require action, obviously.
> I'm on semi-vacation for the next couple of weeks.  I've been On The Job (as it were) in the IR for 2 months, and need a partial rest.
> ...




I think you deserve a rest. 




			
				Kalanyr said:
			
		

> In such a case it is sufficiently far from her nature that she will remain granting spells only to those who are of appropriate alignment.




'k




			
				Kalanyr said:
			
		

> The Nose and Jawbone will be returned to Ellisterae, hopefully with these and her own healing ability she will be capable of returning to her original appearance.




She will always be scarred, and so will Iuz, but the return of her parts helps.



			
				Anabstercorian said:
			
		

> Oh, yes, the Crisis Queue.  Well, let me put forth that idea.
> 
> I propose that each round, along with our Templates, we send in an idea (at least one) for a crisis that could break out in the next turn, requiring action on our parts beyond what we stir up on our lonesome.  Serpenteye can then, at his leisure, pick and choose whichever of these crises most strike his fancy and hurl them at us like a mocking god.
> 
> Also, everyone should come hang out at the chat room some time.  It's an IRC chat room, on server chat.psionics.net, channel #IR.  If you don't have an IRC client program, don't worry - google for it and you'll be able to find some freeware whether you use mac, unix, or windows.




A lot of you did just that, but I don't want to formalize it. Another rule will only complicate things.
-
I don't really have time to chat, and I tend to need to consider my reply before I can make any promises about what actions can and can't be made and the what results of those actions would be. 




			
				Rikandur Azebol said:
			
		

> Iuz's Priestesses, of Suel descend, returned to their duties after the hour. I doubt that any ex-drow have big chance of freeing himself/herself from restrains ... but those who managed, are put back in line.




True enough. 



			
				Rikandur Azebol said:
			
		

> Dunno, with so many Priestesses taking control of Undead attackers and Magi blasting them from afar ? Anyway, wounded badly monsters return to their keenels ... and I send Gallador Undead this time, composition of the army is the same as Mage's Army. And Drelzna return's to the battlefield. She have personal attention of Her God and Brother.




They were blasting right back at you. Also, undead-turning and rebuking is somewhat weakened for clerics of demigods, I'd think.




			
				Rikandur Azebol said:
			
		

> Thank You Serp.




Thank the dice .




			
				Rikandur Azebol said:
			
		

> And ... unfortunately for anonymous Elder Brother, his fate is in the hands of Iuz. DM stated. And I'm waiting for ranson proposals.




That's true.




			
				Rikandur Azebol said:
			
		

> And what would stop Iuz from teleporting his part back ?




 indeed...

(It's not easy to teleport an item from someone elses posession to your own when you're casting the spell from half a continent away.)



			
				Kalanyr said:
			
		

> "Yes, they are missing. But your mother, not Lolth, told me to look after her children, and I will do this to the best of my ability. Lolth would revel in this chaos and pain, but your true mother loves you. Sleep child, you need to heal.  "
> 
> (Morwel will back up any words that the drow would not understand like love, with a wave of the appropriate emotion)




"zzz"



			
				Bugbear said:
			
		

> The hand shall be kept in a secret and seccure location, guarded by wards and enchantments to protect from scrying, teleportation, and other mischief, especially from Iuz.




ooc:
[sblock]Hmm... so no God-flesh Golem then...   [/sblock] 




			
				Uvenelei said:
			
		

> I bet the safest place would be at the end of one of your wrists. Plus, you probably get some kind of nifty bonus for attaching the severed hand of a demigod to yourself, or so I'm told.
> 
> Either that, or attach it to your eye socket.
> Wait, no, that's not right... nevermind.





Or your neck...




			
				Airwhale said:
			
		

> Anyone expressing this to the thousands of burocrats setting up shop in the Sulhut mountains is likely to be disappointed.  While the people are free, and labor is not forced, the land does belong to the government of ginsel.  Due to the potentially hostile powers surrounding these mountains, the government (i.e. Ranzwick) truly does believe that the mountains would fall quickly if not unified under the Ginsel flag. A propaganda campaign is started, to drive this home to the people of the Mountain region.  Pictures of elves, orcs, dwarves, gnomes, goblins, and humans all fighting together against potential hostiles such as Veneca, hoards of drow, giant red dragons, etc.  Underneath the pictures are slogans such as "Oerth is in a state of turmoil... only by standing together can we protect ourselves from those who would harm us."
> 
> 20 elite pls from the navy of ginsel and the free traders are assisting in this conversion




The people are quite intimidated by your display of power, and some are even enthusiastic about their new government.




			
				Kalanyr said:
			
		

> OOC - Since the boards will be going down and will be locked for these forums when they come back up I recommend we move this to
> 
> Bugbear's Bugboards
> http://p078.ezboard.com/bbugboards2
> ...




I'll take a look at your posts there, copy-paste them, and reply to them in this thread.



			
				Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> She asks if Eilistraee would accept her reverence and worship?




Does Elistraee accept? 



			
				Bugbear said:
			
		

> However we do require the Empire of Eclavdor to pay for the cost of repairing the damage caused by the battle.




The damage was minor, all things considered. Approximately equal to 0,5 rPL.



			
				William Ronald said:
			
		

> (OOC: We seem to be back online.)
> 
> Al'Akbar, after leaving Rel Mord, returns to Ekbir. The clergy of main faiths, including priests of Moradin, Garl Glittergold, Yondalla, Heironeous, Pelor, Saint Cuthbert, Wee Jas, Lendor and many others ask to meet with the demigod. Their common concerns are why have Oerth and all of Greyspace has been isolated from the rest of the multiverse and why have they lost contact with their gods.
> 
> ...





The people of the Bakluni Empire should be proud of their leader, and they are. The clergies in your territory, which were originally sceptical to Al'akbar's supremacy, begin to rely on his wisdom. The people still pray to their old Gods, but some also mention you in their prayers.




			
				William Ronald said:
			
		

> Al'Akbar continues his dialogue with the drow  and the elven peoples.
> 
> "In the future, I believe we have many perils and opportunities. There is the risk that nation will war against nation, while our common foes plot against us.  This is folly, as these foes could take advantage of these wars for their benefit and our ruin."
> 
> ...





Most of them are unable to believe in the visions you show them, but the healing continues.




			
				Kalanyr said:
			
		

> OOC - Clarification, Morwel already stated she would extend her aid to any clerics of appropriate alignment who wish it (CG,CN,NG) (no strings attached). . However acts she cannot approve of (evil or lawful) will result in the revocation of access.





Ok.


----------



## Airwhale (Jan 24, 2005)

Rikandur Azebol said:
			
		

> And ... unfortunately for anonymous Elder Brother, his fate is in the hands of Iuz. DM stated. And I'm waiting for ranson proposals.




Shoulden't that be "his fate is in the *hand* of Iuz"?


----------



## Kalanyr (Jan 25, 2005)

Serpenteye said:
			
		

> "zzz"




OOC - Wonders if thats a good 'zzz' or a god your attempt to be soothing stunk 'zzz'


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Jan 25, 2005)

(It seems I can post again.    )

  Everyone, please note that Eilistraee is now my NPC.

  Serpenteye, Eilistraee (if Morwel gives permission:  Kalanyr, up to you) is going to bathe in the Evergold.
  Eilistraee was scarred in battle with another demipower, and it would appear no normal magic is ever going to erase the scarring.  But the Evergold is not mortal magic:  it is divine magic.  The deities of beauty (and love, passion, and other things) share this pool, in the Court of Stars, and it maintains their beauty.  I'm hoping it will erase Eilistraees' scarring, which I consider very unfortunate.

  Morwel has given Eclavdra permission to bathe in the Evergold.  (Kalanyr gave his ok)  I need to know what effect the Evergold would have on a mere mortal who fully bathed in it's waters.

  Also note that Morwel (as per Kalanyrs perrmission) and her eladrin people are giving sips of the Evergold to the drow laying stricken in the Court of Stars (now temporarily known as the Hospice of Stars.)
  Hopefully, this will further improve their situation.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Jan 25, 2005)

This is a direct cut and paste of an e-mail I sent to Serpenteye.
  Serpenteye requested I place this on the board, so I have done so, without editting the text:


 Since I now control Eilistraee, I am having her IMMEDIATELY take action.

 The drow are being moved to the Court of Stars (which everyone has renamed the Hospice of Stars.)

 Eilistraee is putting forth her FULL power to aid the drow there.
 EVERYTHING is going into that.  Nothing into anything else.

 This is the chance to break her people away from Araunshees' legacy and Vhaerauns' corruption forever, and she is moving to do so.  For 20,000 years she has awaited this chance, and she is not wasting it.

 Drow who are not making it through Withdrawal she puts in stasis, if necessary.  She lengthens the Withdrawal process for others, if they need more time, and if it would help them.   Think of a doctor working 24 hours a day during some sort of natural disaster that has left tens of thousands of injured and wounded people, but in this case with divine endurance - endurance that never lessens and a person who never tires.
 That is Eilistraee.

 Eilistraees' answer is unique to Eilistraee, as per the Canon.  She mixes love, mercy, caring, and kindness with strictness, discipline, obedience, and gentle demands.  She is very much like a mother (not a matron mother, but a mother) is this regard.   Think of the clergy of Eilistraee.  They are a peaceful group by the tenets of Eilistraee, until provoked - and then they are like a group of angry hornets, until the threat is eliminated.  Meet peace with peace. Meet violence with total, overwhelming, violence.

 Eilistraee does NOT go to the TEC Summit.  That inane babble of diplomats is absolutely irrelevant to her.  Her PEOPLE are what is relevant, and NOTHING else counts.  (If obsession = flashlight, Eilistraees' obsession in this matter = the sun.)

 (Please remember Eilistraee is chaotic good, and quite strongly good. The daughter of Corellon, she has been a staunch champion of good since the beginning.
 What does 'good' mean?  I define it as CHERISHING THE VALUE OF LIFE. If it's quality of life, length of life, beauty in life, freedom from pain in life, the lives of others, the lives of children, expression of life, self actualization in life, anything to do with life, then it's special and it should be cherished and it should be supported.
 Taking life away is painful, it is undesirable, it is sad, and it is not something done lightly.  This is called ethics.  In the case of 'good' it goes beyond ethics and becomes a mystical thing.  If Luke Skywalker had killed Darth Vader, the taking of that life would have doomed Luke Skywalker.  His refusal to do so saved him from becoming the next Sith.  That's what I mean by the mystical, beyond the merely ethical.  And you can bet Eilistraee - gently but firmly - makes this point to her people.)


----------



## James Heard (Jan 25, 2005)

OOC: SE, since Ellistrae is now controlled by a player Zagyg is immediately taking his divine "boost" back. I don't have any good reason for such, but if I'd had any indication whatsoever that the NPC would fall under a PC control I'd have never helped her out at all. I can afford to be a nice, sweet gnome to NPCs - but players? If that kills her then I'm not going to shed any tears either- and if there's some sort of contest about my action I'm immediately assaulting Ellistrae with all available forces to get it back - Elite and Epic, including all artifacts. I won't pull any punches, but I'm not going to be there to do anything but murder the deity to regain my presumably stolen essence.


----------



## Kalanyr (Jan 25, 2005)

Morwel will lend Ellistrae 1 epic PL until such a time as she heals, to allow Zagyg to recover his essence without any trouble.


----------



## Kalanyr (Jan 25, 2005)

OOC - I need to think of a suitable price, in character price, for Ellistrae, Edena , and I need to go and get my new computer now, so I'll make a nice elegant post when I came back.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Jan 25, 2005)

TO JAMES

  Eilistraee promptly gives back the 1 Epic PL of aid granted her by Zagyg, along with her heartfelt thanks for the support.

  -

  TO KALANYR

  Eilistraee is VERY grateful to Morwel for this gift.  She continues her work on the stricken drow, but she is going to ever be the staunch ally and friend of Morwel, from this point on forward into indefinite time.

  -

  TO ALL INTERESTED:

  Concerning Aliador:

  The people of Aliador maintain numerous cities, which consist of tens of thousands of trees.  The elves live within the Spiritheart of these trees (see the description of Aliador) in great chambers and passages of living wood.

  Here are some notable cities of Aliador:

  Varna, Capital City of Aliador:  Population 250,000
  Vhandor, Fortress City of the West:  Population 140,000
  Vhurrenlirra, City of Joy:  Population 101,000
  Veillanna, City of Adamant:  Population 97,000
  Vallenthrann:  City of Quietude:  Population 88,000
  Varrendor:  City of Silver:  Population 74,000
  Vhurranorra:  City of the Sun:  Population 71,000
  Velreith:  City of Flowers:  Population 68,000
  Velnorra:  City of the Moon:  Population 65,000
  Varanaith:  City of Magic:  Population 57,000
  Vindar:  City of Melding:  Population 55,000
  Villanoth:  City of Sorcery:  Population 54,000
  Vedgron:  City of Granite:  Population 52,000
  Vlothnor:  City of Green Towers:  Population 50,000
  Vonnouth:  City of Flowing Waters:  Population 49,000
  Villanor:  City of Singing Waters:  Population 47,000
  Vhonluin:  City of Lace:  Population 45,000
  Varmandor:  City of the Seldarine:  Population 44,000
  Vhurluin:  City of Secrets:  Population 42,000
  Vindleleith:  City of Leaves:  Population 41,000
  Montrose:  City of Mingling:  Population 41,000
  Vhurra:  City of the Hawthorn:  Population 40,000
  Vinnluin:  City of the Stars:  Population 38,000
  Vhaelon:  City of the Bards:  Population 37,000
  Virralea:  City of Song:  Population 36,000
  Verragont:  City of the Mountains:  Population 34,000
  Calrose:  City of the Spires:  Population 32,000
  Virra:  City of the Telepaths:  Population 31,000
  Varluin:  City of Mithril:  Population 29,000
  Vonna:  City of Adamant:  Population 25,000
  Vindleleath:  City of Spires:  Population 23,000
  Vondor:  City of Roses:  Population 21,000

  Currently, every one of these cities is in a full state of readiness.  Elves by the hundreds of thousands, men and women, youths and maids, have their spells, swords, and bows ready.
  In Varna itself, in the capital, the city is a sea of swords, shields, armor, defensive preparations, and elves working busily to build further defenses, both mundane and magical.

  The Armies of Aliador have also deployed along the borders of the Theocracy of the Pale to protect it.
  The Armies of the Theocracy of the Pale have mobilized and moved to the borders also.
  Great forces from Aliador have been deployed to Ratik to protect it, and all of Ratiks small army is mobilized.
  Aliador has also sent sizeable contingents to the Lendore Isles, to protect them, and the elves of those isles have mobilized into full war readiness.

  The Guardians - the Norns, Nymphs, and other mighty beings that have always been the protectors of Aliador - have moved into secret positions across the region.

  Likewise, the faerie of Aliador have readied themselves.  Quite a potent force themselves, albeit small in numbers, they are waiting for the expected onslaught.

  -

  The first few drow, having survived the Withdrawal and become good in alignment, are showing up in Aliador.  (I have Serpenteyes' direct permission on this matter.)
  The good drow are starting to trickle in.  Why Aliador?  Who knows?
  Perhaps it is the uniquely tolerant attitude of the elves of Aliador.  Perhaps it is the prospect of the Reunification of the Elves, which if it happens would be a world shaking event that would topple forever the deific structure of elvenkind.  Perhaps it is because Eclavdra desires it.  Perhaps Eilistraee is asking it.  Perhaps the good drow seek a welcome in the Surface World they think only Aliador can grant.  Perhaps ... the drow feel as threatened as the elves by the current state of events in Greyspace.  Who knows?
  Some of these drow venerate Morwel.  Some venerate Eilistraee.  Many venerate Al'Akbar.  Some are lawful good, some neutral good, and some chaotic good.  Some are peaceful, some temperamental.  Some are cheerful, some are morbid.  They are as varied in personality as the elves themselves.  
  But ...
  They all seem to have one thing in common now with their elven brethren:  an extreme reluctance and loathing to harm their own kind (and elves now count as their own kind) and a feeling of joy and closeness, emotional sustenance and strength, that comes from being around those of their own kind (which means in this case, elves of all kinds and colors.)
  There is something the Good Drow have their their elven counterparts do not seem to have:  a primordial savagery and ferocity that even the Withdrawal could not tame ... a primordial fierceness that has yet to express itself in battle against a foe that would harm them or the elves.  Fortunately for said theoretical foe, this primordial battle fury and savagery has not yet revealed itself.  (Think of Eclavdra when she was in her berserk state and almost levelled half of Rel Mord, before the Compulsion of the Light stopped her.  Now, think of a MILLION Eclavdras, on the battlefield, with NO Compulsion of the Light to stop them since the enemy insisted on attacking and harming their people, their families, and their children.)

  There are a lot of drow going through Withdrawal in the Hospice of Stars.  Far, far more than a million.
  And the first few are recovered, have become good, and they are all heading to Aliador.  Every last one.


----------



## Kalanyr (Jan 25, 2005)

Morwel appears in a sparkling cloud of stars, that quickly form into her robe, and walks towards Ellisterae. As Ellistrae releases Zagyg's power back to him, a cloud of stars fly towards Ellisterae allowing her to continue functioning.

"Dark Maiden, I have decided on the price for you to bathe in the pool. Bring me wisdom, the beauty of the soul, and that which you seek shall be yours."

Morwel again moves to tend to another of the drow Ellistrae is caring for as she awaits the Sword Maiden's answer.


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Jan 25, 2005)

OOC:
Tsk, Tsk ... Merchandising sacrum, shame on You Morwel, tsk tsk. ; )

I will post soon, in 4 to 5 hours. Sorry for delays.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Jan 25, 2005)

Eilistraee smiles warmly at Morwel, and gives Morwel what was asked for:  she reveals her inner self, and a wash of insight, knowledge, and the radiant beauty of what Eilistraee is washes over Morwel.  And this flood of knowledge and beauty can continue, indefinitely.
  Eilistraee whispers:  'Always.'


----------



## Kalanyr (Jan 25, 2005)

OOC - Rikandur, Things given without price are never truly valued.


----------



## Kalanyr (Jan 25, 2005)

Morwel stands and takes in the light of Ellistrae's self for a moment,  that seems much longer as she takes in what is offered, and then nods. 

"Your gift is treasured and accepted, you may visit the fountain Milady."


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Jan 25, 2005)

Serpenteye said:
			
		

> Not unlike Gallador's vampiric Drow the dark elves in your care recover sooner than most others. The Evil divine energies that were missing, the drug they were withdrawing from, could rather easily be substituted for with Iuz' own Evil. They eagerly devour your dark power, finding it not so different from Lolth's. In time your few scores of thousands of Drow become your most fanatical followers.




OOC:
Wasn't I stating *often* enough, that Iuz isn't forcing Drow to his worship ? His priesstesses were doing minimum to optimise Drow's survivability, that's all. They are still proparty of Eclavdra ... but as alvays, those unhappy with her rule could imigrate to Iuz's Empire. >smile<



			
				Serpenteye said:
			
		

> Elistraee recoils, but recovers. Her eyes full of loathing she laughs at you from beneath her veil. "Charming."
> "I have a feeling that those of my siblings you claim as your own will soon desert you. A dozen nations are at this very moment plotting your death, and noone stands to oppose them. The powers of Good are triumphant in diplomacy even as your doomed ally stands triumphant on the field of battle. Our forces are gathering, and soon we will cleanse your evil from the world."
> "You have not come to fight me? Believe me, we'll fight soon enough."




IC:
"Choose time and place then if You wish to finish our little dispute. I propose my Circus, all Drow could watch it there. Without magic or divine power interfering, only flesh and steel. I know spell that temporarily dispels divine power ... And I think that enough spellcasters know _Zone of Antimagic_ to render us unable of any magical cheating. But I warn You, if I will won I will kill You then ... If You won, I advise You to kill me ... You would then cleanse world of my ... evil, forever and with smallest expense of lives. And what You say ... my doomed ally have more honor that You or any other god or person I ever met. I admire him for that, despite his stiffnes of worldview. But be prepared to take mantle of rulership over my country if You defeat me, that's the way of things in Empire of Iuz. I could even fight with one had tied behind my back ... if You are afraid of me that much."

And he laughed at her other statements.

"Alvays is someone plotting to kill me ... I would be very suprised in other situation. And diplomacy is useless against Vecna. Think of it."

OOC:
Edena, now it is up to You if Elistraee would fight Iuz. I propose it at the end of Turn, as climatic endgame between them. >Big Grin<



			
				Serpenteye said:
			
		

> They were hit same as the rest, those of them who worshiped the evil Drow pantheon that is. Those who worshiped you, and those who worshiped no deities, are doing quite well. Fortunately, or unfortunately, there were never many atheist Drow, and the ones who did exist scattered when civilisation collapsed (somewhat richer than before).




Noted.



			
				Serpenteye said:
			
		

> Your forces pull back, bruised but not beaten. There are a few last clashes, but the enemy does not pursue. The United Alliance of Gnibile hails the news as a great victory and some of the less somber courts hold lavish and bloody celebrations when the news are confirmed. Their forces are regrouped to prepare for future battles and your spies report a significant increase of telepathic messages between nearly all the official capitals of Gnibile.




OOC:
Chmm ... Could Iuz suprise one of them during the party ? The least powerful ... to make fine *example*. >devious<



			
				Serpenteye said:
			
		

> She will always be scarred, and so will Iuz, but the return of her parts helps.




I think that cosmetic surgery would help where all magic fails, currently Iuz have best surgeons on the Oreth. They grafted him new, *cloned*, hand. 



			
				Serpenteye said:
			
		

> A lot of you did just that, but I don't want to formalize it. Another rule will only complicate things.
> -
> I don't really have time to chat, and I tend to need to consider my reply before I can make any promises about what actions can and can't be made and the what results of those actions would be.




I agree with Serpenteye, it's hard to keep up with pace of posts and mIRC will only increase mayhem.  :\ 



			
				Serpenteye said:
			
		

> They were blasting right back at you. Also, undead-turning and rebuking is somewhat weakened for clerics of demigods, I'd think.




Noted, thank You for explainations DM. >cool<


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Jan 25, 2005)

TO RIKANDUR

  Since I am now playing Eilistraee, it falls to me to reply for her to Iuz.
  Eilistraee sends a simple missive:

  'I have my children to tend to.  That is important.'
  'I have aid to give to the reunion of the drow and elven people.  That is important.'
  'And it is important, Iuz, that I ... not ... fight you.  So, there will be no further fighting between us.'

  Eilistraee then returns to her 24 hour a day, intensive effort to aid the drow in making it through the Withdrawal, and becoming good aligned.

  TO BUGBEAR

  Eilistraee is now sending an open request for the Regalia of Lordly Might, for her own use.
  Immune to the malevolent power of those items as a demipower, she intends to siphon energy from them to increase and aid her efforts to help the stricken drow.  This is what she says.
  This is a request for the Regalia, but it is a request made in urgency, and in pleading.
  Eilistraee does not go to the Summit, or leave the Hospice of Stars, for any reason.  The drow are her work, her quest, and her dream.


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Jan 25, 2005)

OOC:
Do Elistraee have Eclavdra's permit, these items aren't Elistraee's ... >wink<


----------



## Melkor Lord Of ALL! (Jan 25, 2005)

William Ronald!

Lord Gallador sends a direct sending to Al`akbar:

"You are wise and your allies strong, Lord of Bakluni. I respect your desire for Order, only when lesser beings are directed by higher Will , like mine or yours, true greatness can be achieved. It is unfortunate you seem to be one of those that believe themselves to be judges of what is right and wrong, that claim my children are abominations, denying them right to existance. 

Ethical beliefs are right to the extent there is power to enforce them. Progress is made through conflict, and my children are beings of higher order than mortals they prey upon, just as lesser beings prey on animals their eat.

But we have to put aside our diffrences in face of greater threat. So-called Gods have left, but Vecna is still here, going to use this opportunity to enslave all of Oerth, we must unite to have any hope of surviving against such a terrible foe. I and Lord Iuz are waging crusade against world of Gibenei, that has almost completely fallen to Vecna`s followers. I wield the Sword of Kas, but in order to slay the Whispered One the divine powers of yours and Lord Iuz will be needed. Will you stand with me in this task?"


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jan 25, 2005)

OOC: I feel obligated to point out that the cosmetic surgery required to reattach hands and keep them from turning gangrenous, let alone be usable, is a fairly recent development; looks like a Tech Level somewhere in the 80s to me.  Best of luck with that.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Jan 25, 2005)

*Something a bit unusual*

TO MELKOR

  The following message arrives from Lord Leathnor of Aliador to Lord Gallador on Gnibble:

  'We appreciate your war against the servants of Vecna, and we appreciate even more the threat of Vecna to us.'
  'We do not agree that mortal beings are lesser lifeforms to the undead ... but that is not relevant here.'
  'You have our support.  You would have our aid, if we could send you military aid against the undead forces of Gnibble who seek the return of Vecna.  If we could send aid to help you, we would send aid.'
  'However, we cannot send aid when humanoid and demonic armies sit on our borders on the west, north, and east.  The TEC Pact supposedly protects us through threat of retaliation:  but retaliation is useless to us if we are dead, our cities destroyed, and our lands burned.'
  'Thus, unfortunately, we are mired in old quarrels, while Vecnas' servants seek to return him to Greyspace.'
  'We are extremely FRUSTRATED by this situation, but it is beyond our power to rectify it.  We sincerely regret we cannot send aid to you, Lord Gallador.'
  'Now, if Iuz would AGREE to send HIS forces, and if the Wolf would agree to send HIS forces, and the Scarlet Brotherhood would agree to send THEIR forces, and the Illithid Empire below us agree to send THEIR forces, in a joint COOPERATIVE effort to help you against the undead of Gnibble, we would be HAPPY to send our legions to thwart the threat.'

  Again, this message is from Lord Leathnor of Aliador.  Lady Gwyndilyn, at the TEC Summit, dispatches a message of further support for Leathnors' words.
  The Lord of Ratik adds a few words of support for Leathnor.
  The Clergy of the Theocracy of the Pale also endorse Leathnor.
  The Church of Tritherion endorses the message sent to Gallador.
  A reluctant vote of support for Leathnor comes from the Lendore Isles.
  Celene is silent, but the Yeomanry endorses Leathnor.

  TO RIKANDUR

  EDIT:  Whether Eilistraee has Eclavdras' permission is not known, or whether such permission would be meaningful in any case, concerning the Regalia of Lordly Might.  Eclavdra is bound by the terms of her agreement with King Rhynnon:  Eilistraee is not bound by those terms.  In any case, Eilistraees' request is urgent and pleading.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jan 25, 2005)

"If the monarchs of Aliador fear my handful of legions, they do so without cause.  I have no quarrel with them at this time, nor anticipate one in the future.  Should a non-aggression pact be desired, I am more than willing to draft and sign one."


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Jan 26, 2005)

Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> OOC: I feel obligated to point out that the cosmetic surgery required to reattach hands and keep them from turning gangrenous, let alone be usable, is a fairly recent development; looks like a Tech Level somewhere in the 80s to me.  Best of luck with that.




OOC:
Nope buddy. It is mostly, knowledge of anatomy, not the tools. Besides, don't You think that with little help of magic this gap in technology could be easily jumped over ? For example,_Mend_ like spell, to reattach hand better than best of modern surgeons. _Gentle Response_, to keep it from catching gangrene. And huge influx of lifeforce to speed up healing process.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jan 26, 2005)

OOC: If magic could do it, a _Heal_ would suffice.  And, I assure you, attaching capillaries and nerves to each other takes a lot more than knowing what goes where.  Danged things are tiny as all get out.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Jan 26, 2005)

*An Urgent Proposal from Aliador*

TO ALL IN THE IR

  Leathnor of Aliador makes the following proposal:

  Let every power send forces to Gnibble immediately to aid Lord Gallador, establish control over that world, and afterwards establish joint control over it.
  Let us do this now, before the forces of undead there wake up Vecna.

  Aliador is willing to commit 50,000 elves to this venture.

  We call on Baklunim, Orcreich, Miranda, Gigantea, Hyperboria, Aestia, Polaria, Highfolk and Delrune, the League of Athyr, and Greater Nyrond to help us.
  We call on the Wolf, Greater Aerdi, the Empire of Iuz, the mighty city of Greyhawk, the Scarlet Brotherhood, and the Solistarim to help us.
  We cannot call on the Illithid for the good reason no emissaries to them have survived.  Yet we believe the Illithid would think this in their best interest as well.

  Who will join us?  Who will help cleanse Gnibble of the Minions of Vecna?

  ((OOC:  The proposal is that each of us send 50 Regular PL, aided by 1 Epic PL to transport there, to Gnibble.  And then we destroy the Lady Lich and her forces, and we hunt the followers of Vecna to extinction.))


----------



## William Ronald (Jan 26, 2005)

The Malkuvah Baklunim, the restored Baklunish Empire, lends its aid in bringing the stricken drow to the Hospice of Stars.  Al'Akbar, Daoud, and Azor'alq aid in the task.

Al'Akbar addresses the drow:

"As you struggle, remember your own strength.  When you have stood together against common foes, you have often emerged triumphant.  I believe that Oerth and Greyspace will need your courage in the days to come.  Also, find the seed of compassion that lies within all beings.  You are loved and valued by those who have risked much for you. Each of you is a voice in a great chorus, mighty and beautiful in your own right.  However, together you are much stronger and more beautiful than you know. You are loved and valuable in your own right as individuals. However, as a community you are also loved and valuable.  Consider the nature of families among some of those who have helped you. While they are not perfect, there is much of value among them.  Remember that there is love also in this world."

Al'Akbar tries to share the feelings of community and love among a human family and then among an elven family.  This may be the first time many drow experience these emotions.

(OOC: Serpenteye, I meant for Al'Akbar's gift to the clerics of other deities to extend beyond the Baklunish Empire if possible. So, hence the origin of this next part of the post. Clerics of LN, LG, and NG can benefit from this. The clergy of the deities I mention below are among some of those who can benefit from this.  These would include the LN priests of some LE deities. Thus, LN priests of Hextor can receive spells if they so chose.  However, Tiamat only has priests of LE and NE alignment -- which is outside of the normal range of clerical alignment for Al'Akbar. Note that many priests of True Neutral deity can be of NG or LN alignments, and can therefore receive spells.  No spells for the priests of Wastri the Hopping Prophet.)

Al'Akbar speaks to the clergies of many faiths throughout Oerth and Greyspace.


"I am Al'Akbar, and I great you in  peace and friendship. I do not know what has happened on the other planes. I believe the gods set up the barrier around Greyspace to protect us from invasion from those forces attacking the planes. It is my hope that one day you shall all hear from your gods who will honor you for your faithfulness and devotion."

"Until such time, I am granting spells to those whose philosophical outlooks parallel those of my own clergy. I do this to honor your deities and your faithfulness. I have high regard for them and their teachings, their courage and their wisdom. I will not require anyone to convert to my worship. However, if any chose to worship me, let them do so out of free will. I have welcomed people of many lands and many races to my faith and my clergy. "

"My clergy, my mullahs and qadi, have been instructed to treat you with the utmost respect and I pray that you shall show them the same respect in kind.  For now is the time when those who would stand for Oerth and Greyspace should stand as one.  I say this both as the demigod and as Emperor of the Malkuvah Baklunim, the restored Baklunish Empire. In this time of sorrow and uncertainty, remember that you do not stand alone."

"Many of you may not know me.  So, here is a brief explanation of who I am. Know that I have returned to Oerth on behalf of my own people. However, I realize that there is a need to stand with others in this time.  May understanding and friendship grow between us.  Note that I cannot tolerate evil acts and still grant spells.  I would also ask that you treat other faiths with respect as I have treated yours with respect."

PUBLIC
[sblock]
Al’Akbar
(High Cleric, Restorer of Righteousness), LG demigod of Guardianship, Faithfulness, Dignity, and Duty.
Al’Akbar (ahl AHK-bar) first appeared as a wanderer in the days following the Invoked Devastation.  The deity Al’Asran and other gods, who charged him to restore the Baklunish people to the path of righteousness and dignity, answered his prayers for help for his people.  He was given the fabled Cup and star-shaped Talisman that now bear his name. He taught that true religion includes proper devotion to the gods, protection of the community, and guidance of the faithful. He also assisted in the founding of cities, the healing of the sick, and in trying to help the Baklunish people survive as a people and as a culture in the aftermath of the Twin Cataclysms. In the fullness of the years, he allowed his own mosque to be constructed where his followers began to call upon his name in their prayers.  Shortly afterwards, he ascended to take his place among the gods, although he remains a demigod out of respect for the rest of the pantheon.  His symbol is an image of the cup and talisman artifacts, which are an eight-pointed star and a jeweled cup.

Be as a vessel of kindness and emblem of devotion, for the righteous man is both steadfast and merciful.  Be not as the untutored nonbeliever, but rather heed your superiors, and submit to their wisdom and guidance.  Let the faithful strive always to nurture the seed of Good in the soil of Law, that by doing so they are received into the Garden of Al’Akbar.

The faith of Al’Akbar dominates the Baklunish culture with its sense of community and propriety.  They teach Ancient Baklunish as the language of poetry and learning; they are generally well disposed toward other faiths.  Two historical branches of this faith exist.  The followers of the Exalted Faith recognize the supremacy of the holy caliph (the ruler of Ekbir); they are masters of rhetoric and diplomacy, with high regard for academic achievement.  Followers of the True Faith defer to the authority of the Grand Mufti of the Yatils, taking a more fundamental approach to religion that emphasizes hard work, plain speech, and obedience.  More obscure divisions exist among Paynim dervishes.  .  It is known that Al’Akbar has worshippers of good and neutral alignment, and that some of the worshippers are not just Baklunish humans.  Humans of other races, and such nonhumans as elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, half-orcs, orcs, and kobolds, have been known to follow Al’Akbar’s teachings and to respect his faith.  The faith of Al’Akbar is known for its great tolerance of good and neutral faiths and in treating other faiths and cultures with respect.

Clerics of the Exalted Faith usually bear the title of qadi, and tend toward lawful good or neutral good.  Clerics of the True Faith are called mullahs, and strongly favor lawful neutral.  Both types hold office as ministers, judges, scholars, and teachers in civil government, while also serving as healers, advisers, and guardians for the military.  Adventuring clerics are tolerant of non-believers, though they are still expected to uphold the ideals of the faith.  Ritual prays may be made at dawn and dusk.
Domains: Good, Healing, Law, Protection.  The chosen weapon of Al’Akbar’s clergy is the falchion.

His paladins are known to be skilled healers, as well as brave warriors.  They are closely allied with the paladins of Azor’alq, NG hero god of Light, Purity, Courage, and Strength.) Al'Akbar's priests and paladins are also working closely with the followers of Daoud, N hero god of Immediacy, Clarity, and Humility.

[/sblock]

"Let me say a few words on behalf of some of your gods. Heironeous is brave, as is his brother Hextor. Perhaps as we speak, the fight side by side against those who would threaten our world. The courage, compassion, and wisdom of the dwarven gods led by Moradin, the gnomish pantheon led by Garl Glittergold, and the halfling gods led by Yondalla are reknowned. I respect the Suel deities Lendor, Wee Jas, and many others. Indeed, they have temples in the lands of my allies, the League of Athyr and Greater Nyrond.  The wisdom of Rao has been a strength to many, while the gods of the Touv and Olman peoples such as Uvot and Quetzalcoatl are mighty and renowned."

"The deities of dragonkind are mighty as well, magnificent in their might and splendor.  Io, Bahamut, Astilabor, Hlal, Lendys, Tamara and the other deities of the dragons are truly wondrous.  I have been honored to speak with many of them and behold their true glory." 

The priests of each god for whom Al'Akbar can grant spells hear some words of praise and respect for their divine patron.  Some, such as the priests of Hextor, may be surprised by this. 

(OOC: Serpenteye, the next part is a nod of the head to the 3rd IR.)

Al'Akbar addresses Archcleric Hazen of Veluna in the League of Athyr personally in a vision.  "May the peace of Rao be upon you always.  Know that your god is most pleased with your service.  Know also that I honor your devotion, for I value faithfulness."

KALANYR, FESTY DOG
Private:
[sblock]It might be a good idea to again post that  you are granting spells to those who are of the same alignments as your clergy.  NG, CG, CN.  [/sblock]

CREAMSTEAK:
[sblock]Yes, the beings in the Underdark who would benefit from Al'Akbar's gift can receive spells if they chose.  If your PC can receive the spells, and wishes to engage Al'Akbar in a dialogue, I will have him respond.  (Yes, I may have found a way to engage in diplomacy with your faction.)[/sblock]


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Jan 26, 2005)

TO WILLIAM

  Eilistraee expresses her profound appreciation - and it IS sincere appreciation - for this vital help from Al'Akbar in healing the drow.  Without his help and Morwels' help and others' help, states Eilistraee, there won't be a good drow people.
  But with them, there WILL be.

  Eilistraee, now very frustrated, asks Al'Akbar if he would intervene with King Rhynnon of Greater Nyrond, to retrieve the Regalia of Lordly Might?
  She has sent missives to him, in public and private, and there has been no answer.
  Eilistraee explains she needs the power of the Regalia to help her in aiding the drow.  She is immune to their malevolent effects, as a demipower.  And she also wants them as a protection and deterrent:  other powers are threatening AFTS.  The drow MUST have a deterrent, says she, or their enemies will use this spell to destroy the drow.
  Why?
  Because the drow/elven reunification is so important in the cosmic role of things, such a symbolic statement, such a change in the order of reality, that even many elves would use AFTS to stop it.  ((chuckles ... tell me I'm wrong ... ))


----------



## William Ronald (Jan 26, 2005)

Al'Akbar responds to Ellistrae.

"I am honored to be of aid to your people. I shall contact King Seth Rhynnon of Greater Nyrond. Perhaps Eclavdra can add her voice to yours."

To Lord Gallador:

"I do not believe that mortals are a lesser form of being than your children. Indeed, your children have benefitted greatly from the civilizations built by mortal hands.  With the notable exception of the Necropolitans of the Empire of Lynn, the Undead are generally not known for building civilizations of note. However, I do agree with the need to stop the worshippers of the Whispered One.  I support the proposal of Aliador."

MELKOR:
[sblock]"I would ask that you use your influence with Emperor Iuz to ensure that there are no further fights between him and other demipowers or the rulers of different lands.  If the Whispered One had emerged during his recent battle, it could have proven disastrous."[/sblock]

EDENA:

"Leathnor, I support your proposal.  While I have disagreements with Lord Gallador, I do agree with the need to oppose the Whispered One."


----------



## Bugbear (Jan 26, 2005)

Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> TO WILLIAM
> 
> Eilistraee expresses her profound appreciation - and it IS sincere appreciation - for this vital help from Al'Akbar in healing the drow.  Without his help and Morwels' help and others' help, states Eilistraee, there won't be a good drow people.
> But with them, there WILL be.
> ...



OOC: Sorry Edena, But I was away from things for a bit.

IC: The regalia of Lordly Might will of course be given unto the care of Eilistraee. However, we are not pleased with your threats against us. Such actions do not bode well for future relations.

At this time we have no response to the Gnibble issue.


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Jan 26, 2005)

IC:
First Maid requested, insisting on importance of this, audience with Ruling Couple of Aliador. If she was granted with it, after all ceremonies she speaks such.

"Lord, Lady ... I urge You to not send troops unexperienced in fighting against undying, for it will be only meaningless loss of lives. Powerful war monsters, send by my Master to aid King Gallador suffered losses  for no meaningful gain ... and they were aided by experienced cadre of spellcasters and clerics. If not that, losses would be much greater. Now my Master sends his most powerful undying servants, and personally enters the battle while all meaningful arcanists of Empire are searching for Selitisia the Lich, who fled from Galion Vool. And he have one, plea, to You. Would You shelter his unborn child if things go ugly ?"

OOC:
Uprepared troops will only became more undead servitors for Ginbenei rulers.  
Iuz send 10 elPLs of Undead and 1 epPL, Drelzna ... and he Himself is also on the battlefield leading his forces. And he eats souls of those who dont surrender to Galliador or him. 

Serpenteye, 2 elPLs of Mages and Clerics are helping in restoring morale among Galllador's legions and Iuz's fold is open for volountary converts ! And they try to help in fortyfing Galion Vool against hostile forces. And to help in rebuking/taking control of Galion Vool's rPLs of Undead.


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Jan 26, 2005)

The Scarlet Brotherhood can commit to no aid in Gnibble until the TEC Summit has resolved. When it has, we will send what military might we can afford to send, but we can guarantee no specific measure of force until that time. We hope that other members of the Pact will do the same, and strongly encourage those powers not involved in the TEC to issue troops immediately.


----------



## Serpenteye (Jan 26, 2005)

Kalanyr said:
			
		

> OOC - Wonders if thats a good 'zzz' or a god your attempt to be soothing stunk 'zzz'




. A good 'zzz', a 'zzz' of calm and untroubled sleep, a 'zzz' of true rest, a 'zzz' of a lazy DM with too little time on his hands.



			
				Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> (It seems I can post again.    )
> 
> Everyone, please note that Eilistraee is now my NPC.
> 
> ...




(Me too )

The healing powers of the Artifact work where no spell of healing did. Over the coming weeks Elistraee's scars gradually fade away. One scar remains, though, a thin white line running down her cheek from her eye, like the trail of a tear. It will be said by poets and romantic philisophers that that scar was not caused by Iuz' weapon, but by her many days and nights spent grieving for her suffering people.



			
				James Heard said:
			
		

> OOC: SE, since Ellistrae is now controlled by a player Zagyg is immediately taking his divine "boost" back. I don't have any good reason for such, but if I'd had any indication whatsoever that the NPC would fall under a PC control I'd have never helped her out at all. I can afford to be a nice, sweet gnome to NPCs - but players? If that kills her then I'm not going to shed any tears either- and if there's some sort of contest about my action I'm immediately assaulting Ellistrae with all available forces to get it back - Elite and Epic, including all artifacts. I won't pull any punches, but I'm not going to be there to do anything but murder the deity to regain my presumably stolen essence.




ooc: Zagyg doesn't know the difference between a "player" and an "NPC"... But no, there's no contest. Elistraee wouldn't be able to resist it even if she wanted to and she gave it back gratefully.

(I had no good reason to keep Elistraee as an NPC now when Edena has altered his faction to suit perfectly together with her, and has on his own initiative drastically weakened his original faction.)



			
				Kalanyr said:
			
		

> Morwel will lend Ellistrae 1 epic PL until such a time as she heals, to allow Zagyg to recover his essence without any trouble.




Elistraee, who was teetering on the brink of unconsciousness for a moment, continues her care for the wounded Drow. 



			
				Rikandur Azebol said:
			
		

> I will post soon, in 4 to 5 hours. Sorry for delays.




Sorry right back at you .



			
				Rikandur Azebol said:
			
		

> Wasn't I stating *often* enough, that Iuz isn't forcing Drow to his worship ? His priesstesses were doing minimum to optimise Drow's survivability, that's all. They are still proparty of Eclavdra ... but as alvays, those unhappy with her rule could imigrate to Iuz's Empire. >smile<




It's not really a question of forcing. The sick Drow are in a very sensitive state. They can sense the evil in the hearts of your clerics, they can sense Iuz' evil there. And Evil is the drug they need more than anything else. They bask in the darkness of even the weakest of your clerics and eagerly draw it into themselves. Your clerics help (or harm) simply by being there. That's the same thing that was happening to the Drow under the care of the Tempest or Rary (before he had them killed). 
If you had done more (and, more importantly, if the Good and Neutral factions would have done less) you could have won over the majority of the Drow fairly easily. For the Drow under your care take the path of least resistance while their Drow take a long and difficult journey fighting their own nature all the way.




			
				Rikandur Azebol said:
			
		

> OOC:
> Chmm ... Could Iuz suprise one of them during the party ? The least powerful ... to make fine *example*. >devious<




Yes, you could make a visit. How many PLs do you bring?



			
				Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> Currently, every one of these cities is in a full state of readiness.  Elves by the hundreds of thousands, men and women, youths and maids, have their spells, swords, and bows ready.
> In Varna itself, in the capital, the city is a sea of swords, shields, armor, defensive preparations, and elves working busily to build further defenses, both mundane and magical.
> 
> The Armies of Aliador have also deployed along the borders of the Theocracy of the Pale to protect it.
> ...




ooc:
Noted. Do you mobilize any Militia, and in that case how many? (Mobilizing Militia can reduce your usable IC if you mobilize people from the work-force)



			
				Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> There are a lot of drow going through Withdrawal in the Hospice of Stars.  Far, far more than a million.
> And the first few are recovered, have become good, and they are all heading to Aliador.  Every last one.




True. The coordinated efforts of three Demigods, two Artifacts and tens of thousands of healers from dozens of countries make a tremendous difference. As the weeks pass more and more Drow recover, and many of them turn Good. Others, who return as Neutral or Evil, are put into stasis to be treated again. 
You estimate that the vast majority will have recovered within two months.



			
				Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> OOC: I feel obligated to point out that the cosmetic surgery required to reattach hands and keep them from turning gangrenous, let alone be usable, is a fairly recent development; looks like a Tech Level somewhere in the 80s to me.  Best of luck with that.






			
				Rikandur Azebol said:
			
		

> OOC:
> Nope buddy. It is mostly, knowledge of anatomy, not the tools. Besides, don't You think that with little help of magic this gap in technology could be easily jumped over ? For example,_Mend_ like spell, to reattach hand better than best of modern surgeons. _Gentle Response_, to keep it from catching gangrene. And huge influx of lifeforce to speed up healing process.




After a Miracle or two the new hand works decently, but the ugly red scar around his wrist doesn't fade. Iuz is still weak after the injuries he suffered in the recent battles, but he'll recover in time.



			
				Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> TO ALL IN THE IR
> 
> Leathnor of Aliador makes the following proposal:
> 
> ...




The leaders of the League of Athyr (NPCed by me) express sceptisism to the idea. They politely insinuate that the invokation of the name of Vecna is simply a political tactic used by some nations to gain political and military advantages. Selisita built her empire on the fear of Vecna. Gallador, Iuz and the mysterious lord of Ginsel all use that same fear to justify their war of conquest and gain a carte-blanche to commit other crimes and atrocities on Oerth. The signs that point to Vecna's presence in the Sphere are too vague to base a decision on.
They continue their reasoning by stating that if Vecna is not here within the seal then his cult and their allies are not a credible threat and a war against them would be unjustified. But if Vecna is indeed awakening then the worst we can do is provoke him, for if we do he will surely retaliate. They remind you that Vecna is undoubtedly a lot more powerful than any of the other deities remaining with us and question your ability to fight a true Deity. Certainly Vecna is evil, but he's surely no more evil than all the other evils we're willing to coexist with. If we leave him in peace then he'll leave us in peace, for it is hardly in his interest to destroy the world.

They answer, in a sad tone, that either way a war would be unjustifyable. The constitution of the League of Athyr does not allow them to start wars of agression, but only allows them to act in an unequivocal definition of self-defence. Violating the constitution, or perverting its intent with demagoguery, is for them unthinkable. They have been granted the responsibility to rule Athyr, not for territorial aggrandizement or to 'fight evil', but to protect the lives, freedoms and wellbeing of the peoples of Athyr. That is their only responsibility.

They will not join your alliance.




			
				William Ronald said:
			
		

> The Malkuvah Baklunim, the restored Baklunish Empire, lends its aid in bringing the stricken drow to the Hospice of Stars.  Al'Akbar, Daoud, and Azor'alq aid in the task.
> 
> Al'Akbar addresses the drow:
> 
> ...




Most of them cannot reply to you, but one old woman does. "I was powerful once. For five hundred years I was the Matron of House Sa'nat and millions of slaves, endless generations of their short and miserable lives, lived and died by my word. I was a Priestess and a Sorceress and none could defy my will without fear." She sighs wearily. 
"I lived my life for power, like all other truly great Drow, unlike the pathetic mass of fearful, hateful and lustful wretches beneath me. For almost a thousand years I killed and schemed and seduced without remorse, to defend and expand my greatness and power. The hunger for power consumed me and fulfilled me. It made me the person I am." She's silent for a moment, her expression unreadable. 
"If you knew the atrocities I have committed, the pain I have inflicted and the souls, both Good and Evil, that I have irreversibly damned or destroyed you would not look at me with compassion in your heart. You loathe me already, though you hide it well, but if you truly understood the depth of my evil you would kill me this very moment. There is so much I regret and so little I can undo."
"One thing I have learned, and know to be true. Whatever abomination I have been turned into, whatever I am in my current form. There is no true forgiveness. There is no true redemtion. There is no true salvation. The evil that I have done will always stay with me, whatever else I will become it is one thing I will always carry with me."





			
				William Ronald said:
			
		

> (OOC: Serpenteye, I meant for Al'Akbar's gift to the clerics of other deities to extend beyond the Baklunish Empire if possible. So, hence the origin of this next part of the post. Clerics of LN, LG, and NG can benefit from this. The clergy of the deities I mention below are among some of those who can benefit from this.  These would include the LN priests of some LE deities. Thus, LN priests of Hextor can receive spells if they so chose.  However, Tiamat only has priests of LE and NE alignment -- which is outside of the normal range of clerical alignment for Al'Akbar. Note that many priests of True Neutral deity can be of NG or LN alignments, and can therefore receive spells.  No spells for the priests of Wastri the Hopping Prophet.)
> 
> Al'Akbar speaks to the clergies of many faiths throughout Oerth and Greyspace.




ooc: Ok. What I wrote about the bakluni faiths is still true.

Some will accept your offer, but others won't. The ones weakest of faith (though perhaps greatest in wisdom) eagerly seek your power, but the strongest endure what they see as a test of their faith. Even in the goodly churches the accusation of heresy is never far away.
In the end your offer gains you much respect, and suspicion.



			
				William Ronald said:
			
		

> (OOC: Serpenteye, the next part is a nod of the head to the 3rd IR.)
> 
> Al'Akbar addresses Archcleric Hazen of Veluna in the League of Athyr personally in a vision.  "May the peace of Rao be upon you always.  Know that your god is most pleased with your service.  Know also that I honor your devotion, for I value faithfulness."




Archcleric Hazen bows to Al'Akbar. "I thank you, and I too honour your devotion." He smiles.
"We live in interesting times, don't you think? Times of change and times of potential. The return of the Mordhrel gives great promise for the future. Perhaps soon there will be no more evil in the world... 
I have heard of times, dimensions and planets that have been cleansed of evil after times of great unheaval and loss. Rumoured legends of all-powerful celestials and ritual spells cast by an entire world. If the will of the original Creator allows it the same can surely happen here. We must keep our faith, above all else, if we do there's nothing we cannot accomplish."  

ooc: Sorry, it doesn't quite live up to your Hazen.


----------



## Serpenteye (Jan 26, 2005)

ooc: Could someone please copy-paste the posts on the Bugboards here. For some reason I'm unable to register on the boards. I get a message saying that I'm already registered and when I request that they send me the account-information again I get nothing. I could always register to another e-mail adress but it's so much work too set it all up. 
-----

ic: 

The situation in the Celestial Imperium, long unstabile, turns into fullscale warfare after the failed attempt of asassination against one of the major warlords opposing the Sikari. The asassin, a male of uncertain description disguised by shapechanging into a female courtesan, fled after the failure of his first strike and has so far defied all divination. There is little doubt that he was an agent of the Sikari. 
The wounded warlord Wuang-Li, his allies Su Tchen, Gao Fan and Sucheian struck fast and hard against Sikari positions across the Empire and the Sikari retaliation was brutal. The ancient and beautiful City of the Golden Moon was partially ruined in a particularly violent clash between great numbers of powerful spellcasters.

-----

One month has now passed since the beginning of the turn.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Jan 26, 2005)

Eilistraee takes back the Regalia of Lordly Might, when King Rhynnon returns them.
  Eilistraee does not give the Regalia to Eclavdra, though.
  Eilistraee, uses the Regalia as she promised she would, to aid the drow through their Withdrawal, in the Hospice of Stars.

  Eilistraee also protests that she in no way threatened King Rhynnon.
  She pleaded, she begged, she explained, but she did not threaten.
  Emnity against Greater Nyrond, states Eilistraee, would be suicidal folly on the part of the drow.  When has Greater Nyrond ever been anything but a friend and ally?  ((And it's true enough!))


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Jan 26, 2005)

URGENT TO SERPENTEYE:  FIRST RESPONDER

  Aliador is offering immediate asylum to anyone in the Celestial Imperium that desires it.
  50 Elite PL of elves from Aliador risk their lives to go to the Celestial Imperium, open Teleportation Circles, and help the people (from peasants to Lords and Ladies) flee for their lives.
  There are a lot of elven cities in Aliador, and in every one of them massive refuge centers are opened, and those who arrive from Aliador are made comfortable in the great, cathedral halls and chambers of the Treespirits of Aliador.
  There is NO limit to the number of people Aliador is willing to take.  The 50 Elite PL can transport ... what? ... 100 Regular Armies at a time, which is about 300,000 people?  So, if necessary, Aliador takes in the people of the Celestial Imperium by the millions.

  Aliador informs the Silkari that they are not to come to Aliador to attack the refugees, and that if they do, Aliador will give battle to them.
  If they wish to come and PEACEFULLY DISCUSS the situation with their former enemies, that will be allowed on a single person by person basis.

  Aliador informs Orcreich and the Baklunish Empire that in no way can Aliador halt the civil war in the Celestial Imperium.  That is completely beyond it's power.
  If the Celestial Imperium is to avoid being reduced to ruins and death, a multinational force is going to have to intervene to stop the fighting.
  All Aliador can do is assist all those who can flee to do so, and bring what possessions they could save with them.

  Aliador is grateful that it can save the children of another country like this, by the way.
  Other countries moved to save it's children, when it asked for their succor, and Aliador is happy it could repay the favor to someone.
  That is the way of elves.

  Edena_of_Neith


----------



## Anabstercorian (Jan 26, 2005)

Serpenteye (super-duper private):
[sblock]As long as Aliador is so politely opening up its borders to those in need, I'll sneak one of my elven spies in to the Celestial Imperium, and from there to get picked up by Edena's forces.  Ideally, he should be able to just walk on in, but otherwise I'll burn an rPL on it if necessary.[/sblock]


----------



## Bugbear (Jan 26, 2005)

Serpenteye said:
			
		

> ooc: Could someone please copy-paste the posts on the Bugboards here. For some reason I'm unable to register on the boards. I get a message saying that I'm already registered and when I request that they send me the account-information again I get nothing. I could always register to another e-mail adress but it's so much work too set it all up.
> -----
> 
> .




[sblock]William Ronald
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Al'Akbar, after leaving Rel Mord, returns to Ekbir. The clergy of main faiths, including priests of Moradin, Garl Glittergold, Yondalla, Heironeous, Pelor, Saint Cuthbert, Wee Jas, Lendor and many others ask to meet with the demigod. Their common concerns are why have Oerth and all of Greyspace has been isolated from the rest of the multiverse and why have they lost contact with their gods.

"I do not know what has happened on the other planes. I believe the gods set up the barrier around Greyspace to protect us from invasion from those forces attacking the planes. It is my hope that one day you shall all hear from your gods."

"Until such time, I am granting spells to those whose philosophical outlooks parallel those of my own clergy. I do this to honor your deities. I have high regard for them and their teachings. I will not require any priest to convert to my worship. However, if any chose to worship me, let them do so out of free will. I have welcomed people of many lands and many races to my faith and my clergy."

"Let me say a few words on behalf of some of your gods. Heironeous is brave, as is his brother Hextor. Perhaps as we speak, the fight side by side against those who would threaten our world. The courage, compassion, and wisdom of the dwarven gods led by Moradin, the gnomish pantheon led by Garl Glittergold, and the halfling gods led by Yondalla are reknowned. I respect the Suel deities Lendor, Wee Jas, and many others. Indeed, they have temples in the lands of my allies, the League of Athyr and Greater Nyrond."

"In this time of crises, I believe that all those of good will should stand together. Indeed, all Oerth and Greyspace should stand against the Whispered One and others who would bring us to ruin. My mullahs and qadis will treat the clergy of all neutral and good clergy as allies. Similarly, we will treat the worshippers of those neutral and good deities who are not present on Oerth or Greyspace with respect and friendship."

"The only exception I make to my gift is that of the Hopping Prophet. (OOC: Wastri.) While I respect the intelligent amphibian races, I disagree with the Hopping Prophets declaration that elves, dwarves, halflings, and gnomes should be exterminated while orcs, bullywugs, and goblins exist only to be slaves. I have no use for bigotry."

"Instead, I think that all the peoples of Oerth and Greyspace should work together. What should matter is the content of one's character, not one's race, gender, nation, or culture. I am honored to have priests of many human cultures, as well as those of other races. In my view, those societies that have worked to include people of many races as full members, such as Orcreich and the Khanates or the Malkuvah Baklunim, the Baklunish Empire, have benefitted from the diverse views and skills of their citizens."



(OOC: Uvenelei, you said the stars were gone. However, Oerth and Greyspace operate under a Ptolemaic solar system model. So, the stars are actually inside the shell at the edge of the Crystal Sphere. Or at least some of them are. Also, if we had s-blocks I would have put a description of Al'Akbar's religion in it as I did in the OOC thread.) 

Paxus Asclepius
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 OOC: Does this gift extend to clerics in nations other than that of the Baklunish? Does it cover LN clerics of LE deities (such as Hextor)? 

William Ronald
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Al'Akbar continues his dialogue with the drow and the elven peoples. 

"In the future, I believe we have many perils and opportunities. There is the risk that nation will war against nation, while our common foes plot against us. This is folly, as these foes could take advantage of these wars for their benefit and our ruin."

"However, there is much to be said for understanding and cooperation. I promised Vesharess Eclavdra when I first returned to Oerth that I would stand with her against those who would bring ruin upon all. Furthermore, I promised Eclavdra that I would ensure that even if the drow were overcome, I would ensure that at least some of her people would survive."

"While there are many with whom I disagree on important issues, I can still respect their abilities. We can build a better future, one that honors the sacrifices of our forebears and is held in trust for our posterity. There are many who have fought side by side, and many who will fight side by side for the first time in defense of what they love."

"There are great changes occuring in our time. The changes that the drow are going though is but one of them. The drow are rediscovering a part of their nature they forgot. To aid them in this change, I will show them and you some of the things they have forgotten as I first experienced them."

The drow and others see, in a way that does not hurt their vision, the beauty of the heavens. "These are the stars of Greyspace, at the outermost limit of the Crystal Sphere."

The drow see an overview of Greyspace from the edge of the Crystal Sphere. "These are the worlds of Greyspace, of which you can learn more. Many are places of great beauty and wonder, home to life and civilizations."

Next, the drow see the image of the moons Luna and Celene in their beauty. "These are the moons of Oerth. The large moon is Luna and the smaller moon is Celene."

Next, the drow and others see a mostly round globe. It has blue seas, land masses with the colors of forests, deserts, and plains. The world's ice caps can be seen by those watching the scene, as can the clouds above the surface of the world. "Behold Oerth as seen from a distance. Our beautiful world, home to many diverse peoples and cultures, is shown in its true beauty."

The drow and others also see some of the beautiful sights of Oerth, from waterfalls, to coastlines, to the stark beauty of the deserts to the verdant wonders of the jungles and forests. They also see the city of Ekbir, where people of many races are engaged in trade, commerce, and in living as a community.

"We must ensure that the beauty and wonder of Oerth and all of Greyspace is preserved. Life is precious, found in a variety of forms that can amaze even the keenest intellect. I believe that all sentience is akin in a great family of Being. All of us are voices in a chorus, unique and valuable but capable of so much more in convert with others."

"You are loved by many, who have risked much for you. You should remember that your lives have value in and of themselves. Though you have faced great losses, you can only begin to guess at your true potential for strength and goodness. Some of you have never experienced love or forgivenes. There are many kinds of love."

For the first time, the drow sense the type of love that elven children have for their parents.
They sense the love of elven siblings for each other, the passion of youth, the devotion of a married couple, the love of parents for children, and the love of the individual for the community and the love of the community for the individual.

"Many other races have similar feelings. Although there are differences between races and cultures, I believe what unites us is ultimately more important and powerful than what divides us. When societies isolate themselves from others, they seem to inevitably suffer. However, those cultures that work with others, and have learned to even accept members of other races into their society. In the Baklunish Empire, people of many races have long been fully accepted as citizens in society. Ultimately, the best standard to judge others on is the content of their character. Goodness and compassion are found in many cultures, many philosophies, many shapes and many forms. Remember that you are loved and are not alone. I believe that all peoples can build a future worthy of our true potential as sentient beings. Reach out for the hand of friendship, and step into the Light of a new dawn."

For the first time, the drow see the sun rising out of the sea, bringing light to a darkened land. 

Kalanyr
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 OOC - Clarification, Morwel already stated she would extend her aid to any clerics of appropriate alignment who wish it (CG,CN,NG) (no strings attached). . However acts she cannot approve of (evil or lawful) will result in the revocation of access.  [/sblock]

[sblock]

Yarudazuigu
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Quote:
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Serpenteye:As Eclavdra writhes in pain great bolts of pure and uncontrolled energy strike at random around her from the artifact she wears. The carefully placed spells and wards around the city cannot withstand this onslaught from within. They unravel, like a burning web, and the city is open.

Iuz, already present in the city, is the first one to act. 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



This Scrying should be enough to remove all doubts. My lord removed Regalia from convulsing queen Eclavdra before she made more damage to her City.

*Imp, representing Iuz, only grinned overhearing lies spoken by Brotherhood leader.*

Criminal is alive, Brother Abbon, and undergoes rightful punishment for crimes against innocent citizens of Empire. His attempt at sucidal escape from the grasp of Justice was futile. And I propose us to work under Detect Lies spell from now on, to avoid other such ... mistakes.

OOC:
Bugger, Rikandur here. I don't know why Quotation didn't worked. Well see reasons of Iuz's removal of Artifact from Eclavdra. And she is only person who should judge if she holds Iuz guilty for removal of her Regalia. Not Brotherhood.  


Paxus Asclepius
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
"A cunning argument. I suppose, then, that you donned the Regalia as a similar protective measure? And likewise, that you feared Eclavdra's health so dire that you not only took no actions to aid her, nor called anyone to do so where you would not, but actively attacked the first individual on the scene to attempt to heal her?" 

RiotGearEpsilon

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Rary firmly intones, "The Summit has not yet mounted." 

Yarudazuigu
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
OOC:
Iuz isn't present. Besides ... look on the things from CE perspective. Attack on one "responsible" for bad condition of ally is help. CE creatures aren't as planning and scheming as LE, including Wolf God, and ... his clerics might loose favor of Iuz.  

I remind, that Iuz is represented here by Imp, lawyer perhaps, who casted this "video record", from a ring/ wand/ globe/ whatever.

IC:
*Imp gazed at Wolf God and cleared his throat, before speaking in neutral tone, visibly coloured with fear directed towards dangerous Barghest.*

First, I'm willing to apologise our host.

*Imp bowed to Rary.*

Then I, humble representative, will respond to Your questioning ... Wolf God. Motives behind actions of my liege are apparent to all who will look on whole situation. And repeat Your questions when it will be right time, than You and all interested will recive their anservs. 
Abayo

Yarudazuigu

Edited by: Yarudazuigu at: 1/20/05 3:26 am

RiotGearEpsilon
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Rary claps, and the light becomes more even, more vivid, in the room around us.

"The summit has now begun."

"Our first order of business: voting procedures. Are there any objections to the voting procedures put forth by the Miranda Alliance? The Triumvirate Rebellious has none." 

Paxus Asclepius
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 "Nor do I," rumbles the Wolf God. 

Kooligar
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 "Gallador`s Concord agrees to those voting rules"- Exclaims Princess Lanfear.

OOC: I am Melkor. 

Ashardalon
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 "No objections from Aerdi." 
What surpasses Ashardalon, is more despicable than the great wyrm?

Phibrizz0
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 "No objections from Lynn." The gray-robed Mercane responds. 

Uvenelei
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 "I have no objections," states the Tempest. 

Guilt Puppy

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 The Brotherhood also accepts the proposed voting rules. 

ZuneV
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Ogrim Scarseer states clearly "No objections from Orcreich". 

RiotGearEpsilon
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Alright, that's 8 out of 12. Under the new voting rules, or under any other voting rules currently in existence on Oerth, that's enough for a decision whatever votes the others cast.

Here are the voting rules:

2/3 Majority to pass a motion. Any who fail to attend do not count, any who choose to abstain form voting do not count. (This prevents a tie and prevents political finagling). If the vote is for a member's expulsion that member may not vote.
This means that any expulsion votes need to come first. A vote to waive a counterstrike also requires a 2/3 majority (likewise if a member is the subject of the counterstrike he may not vote).

Any motions that alter an existing part of the TEC (except as noted above re expulsion and counter strikes) require unanimous approval of all members. Additions to the TEC require only the 2/3 majority.

Addendum: At this meeting and this meeting only the TEC is subject to change by 2/3 majority, simply because it seems ,we agree, the terms are unclear. Once they have been agreed upon they will go to the unanimous approval for all further meetings.

=======

Now, the esteemed King Rhynnon has put forth this tentative agenda:

Day One
-Introductions and opening speeches
-The Means of Consensus (to determine the means of voting among members)
-The Iuz Question (to determine the status of Iuz)
-The Gallidor Question (to determine the status of Gallidor)
-The Elder Brother Question (to determine the status of the Brotherhood)
-The Eclavdor Question (to determine the status of The Empire of Eclavdor)
-The Allidor Question (to determine the status of Allidor)

Day Two
-Trials for any parties found in violation of the proposed charter (Where those found in violation of the Pact are judged)
-Reading of proposed Charter (A reading of the current Pact charter)
-Proposals to amend the Proposed charter (Where any member in good standing may propose changes to the charter)
-Votes to amend the Proposed Charter (A general vote on each proposed change)
-Reading of the Amended Charter (Once all changes have been voted on, the Amended charter will then be read)

Day Three:
-Trials continued (if necessary) and judgments carried out
-Closing Statements
-Official Signing Ceremony

Obviously, we have already established the means of consensus. I vote in favor of this agenda, what say you? 

Kalanyr

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Faerinaal confers with the rest of the representatives from the Miranda Alliance and then nods.

"We agree to both." 

Bugbear
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Greater Nyrond Votes in favor of the Agenda put forth by Great Nyrond 

Edited by: Bugbear at: 1/21/05 11:10 pm

Yarudazuigu
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 *Imp representative simply nodded.* 
Abayo

Yarudazuigu

Guilt Puppy

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 The Scarlet Brotherhood approves of this agenda. 

Edena
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Eclavdra stands with quiet dignity, dressed in robes of white and silver, coronet of the Queenship of Eclavdor on her head. She holds the Queens' Wand (an honorary item only) in her right hand. (Under my alignment system, Eclavdra is neutral good now.)
Eclavdra looks around at the great assemblage of powers, at the deities and lords and ladies, at the vast chamber with implications far more vast yet, with a solemn, serious, and contemplative gaze.
There is quiet respect and a somber acknowledgement of the deadly seriousness of these proceedings in this (apparently) very young lady.
Eclavdra curtsies deeply to the whole assemblage, inclining her head, eyes lowered. Her hair, held back, falls about her shoulders and down to her waist.
Then she speaks in her quiet, soft spoken way, affirming the Miranda Voting Rules, then reseats herself.

The Lord of the Yuan-Ti, here on an honorary basis, nods respectfully and cautiously to the whole assemblage, then reseats himself. He does not speak or vote, having reacknowledged Eclavdras' authority. (Under my alignment system, the Lord is neutral evil.)

The King of the Ice Elves, also here on an honorary basis, stands and bows to the assemblage, then reseats himself. Again, he does not speak or vote, maintaining his original recognition of Eclavdras' status within the TEC Pact. (Under my alignment system, the King is lawful evil.)

-

The Speaker of the Dark Drow stands.
Lady Shadow, a young woman like Eclavdra, wears no regalia of rulership, but she wears a striking cloak of purple and black, the classic black adamantite armor of the drow, and carries a pennant of purple upon which no emblem is present.
Puzzlingly, no symbol of Lolth is present upon this woman. Apparently, this drow does not recognize Lolth. She radiates a red aura of great evil for those who can see it (Under my alignment system, Lady Shadow is chaotic evil, and she is evil to a profound degree.)
She nods to the assemblage - out of custom and etiquette - then quietly states the Drow agree to the Miranda Voting Rules.

-

Lady Gwyndilyn of Aliador is here to represent Aliador and Ratik (I claimed Ratik today for Thomas' power, since Ratik has been unclaimed, and Serpenteye agreed. Upon his agreement, I had Ratik immediately sign the TEC Pact.)
Lady Gwyndilyn is a Nymph, and as a Nymph has the otherworldly, ethereal beauty and allure of those beings. She has majesty and a noble bearing to match her beauty.
She is dressed in soft, silken robes of blue and white, wearing a coronet and carrying the Scepter of Aliador (honorary item.)
Her inner power is hushed, so looking at her is safe, but a great aura of power and white and silver radiance is yet around her, dim but perceptable.
Lady Gwyndilyn looks around at the assemblage, appreciating just what this meeting means, appreciating in no uncertain terms what is at stake here.
She curtsies and inclines her head, in humility it almost seems, to all present.
She softly, in a lilting soprano voice, affirms the Miranda Voting System, then reseats herself. (Under my alignment system, Lady Gwyndilyn is lawful good.)

The Lord of Ratik, here on an honorary basis, stands and bows deeply to the whole assemblage, and speaks a few words of respect and honor to those present, and gratitude for being allowed to be here. Then he reseats himself. (Under my alignment system, the Lord is lawful good.)
In addition to Ratiks' colors, the Lord wears Aliadors' colors.
Ratik has acknowledged Aliadors' Overlordship over it, indefinitely. Ratik is now a part of Aliador (both Lady Gwyndilyn and the Lord of Ratik will affirm this.) 

Edited by: Edena at: 1/22/05 1:57 am

Edena

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Queen Eclavdra agrees to the procedural order as laid out by King Rhynnon.
Lady Gwyndilyn agrees to the procedural order as laid out by King Rhynnon.

The Lord of the Yuan-Ti, and King of the Ice Elves are quiet, as it is not their place to speak.
The Lord of Ratik is also silent, as it is also not his place to speak.

Lady Shadow of the Dark Drow agrees to the procedural order as laid out by King Rhynnon, ignoring Eclavdra and speaking as if Eclavdra did not exist. 

Phibrizz0
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 The mercane draped in gray would gladly agree to the procedural matters except with a single addendum, that the Eclavdor question be moved up due to his interpretation of the TEC Pact that between Queen Eclavdra and Lady Shadow there should only reside one vote, and that giving them two for even one case would be too much.

-Sollir  


Edena

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Both Eclavdra and Lady Shadow agree with the Mercanes' motion of addendum.
Both move that the Procedural Matter begin with the removal of the other person from this Summit.

Each claims to represent Eclavdor. Eclavdra, and Lady Shadow.

Both women are rather quiet about the matter, simply and quietly stating the other has no right to be present. 

Yarudazuigu
Prince 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Imp gazed at both Eclavdra, seemingly different from woman described by Lord Iuz, and Lady Shadow. He spoke first to Lady Shadow. (In Edena's aligment system Imp is lawful evil, and radiates strong aura ... purple, perhaps.  )

"Lady Shadow, lack of slave-symbols of Llolth warms heart of my Liege and Master, God-Tzar Iuz. Empire hopes that our future relationships will be as fruitfull and amicable as were ... before disaster, that struck Drow people. I repeat offer of Empire of Iuz, every persecuted for their philosophy person, could emigrate to Empire. Freedom of opinions, excluding religious matters, was our pride from long time."

Then little deviling gazed at Eclavdra with pity. And spoke gently to her. This time with neutral expression.

"Empire is struck that founder of TEC Pact was hurt by Withdrawal. And God-Tzar sends his personal condolences to You, m'lady. He regrets that his help was futile ... And reminds that he gave Your Regalia to King of Nyrondy, in deposit, for You to take it whenever You please. he would give back it to You in person, but ufortunately is busy with war against Selitisia, arch servant of enemy against who TEC Pact was founded by Velsharess Eclavdra, not so long ago."

Then Eclavdra reckognised gray, but of good quality, clothes of Imp. And symbol enblazoned on his forehead. he's one of Untouchables, personal slaves of Iuz. Nobody can touch them, under gravest punishments that Iuz in person is capable of dealing. And these slaves are only people in Empire who walk unarmed and without fear almost everywhere.

OOC:
After the conference, Imp will approach Eclavdor delegation with simple proposal. May true Black Elves remain themselves, those who choosed Light should return wholly to their elvish roots. Iuz proposes Miracle, to change pigmentation of all "Good Drow", white skin, ebon hair. Photo negative.  Then Lady Shadow would represent Black Elves, becaust without Llolth they aren't Drow anymore, and Queen Eclavdra will represent majority. And will name her people as she pleases.   
Abayo

Yarudazuigu

Paxus Asclepius
.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 The Wolf God agrees to the suggestion that the matter of the vote of Eclavdor be dealt with before the matter of Iuz, and concurs that the order of business is otherwise acceptable. 

Edena
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Eclavdra has no reply to the Imp, the Speaker of the Empire of Iuz, since she agreed to the procedurial matter of doing things as set down by King Rhynnon, she appreciates etiquette, she isn't about to insult the entire assemblage by speaking out of turn, and she has a grave appreciation of just how serious the situation is here.

However, Lady Shadow does speak. Just for a moment. And what she has to say, says much indeed.
Her voice is soft also, like Eclavdras' voice, but it is not pleasant: it is filled with a strange glee, and hearing it makes one think of knives, and parting flesh under those knives, and gushing blood. And the screams of victims as they are being slowly grilled over a slow fire, and the sound of flames burning away home and field.

'I cannot accept any offers from the Empire of Iuz, Ambassador.'
'The Empire of Iuz cannot offer me anything when it has been reduced to a heap of ash and charred bodies, and Iuz hangs from a gibbet.'
'That fate hangs over Iuz and all his subjects. Or why do you think this Assemblage is gathered?'

Lady Shadow smiles, from within her purple and black cloak, and continues:

'However, Ambassador, I have full faith in your capabilities. I am certain you will prove the innocence of Iuz to this Assemblage.'

Then the Lady Shadow sits back and says nothing more ... 

Edited by: Edena at: 1/22/05 4:59 am

Edena
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 (Normally, I'd keep Lady Shadow here, and use her for a plot device. However, everyone wants to get on the with the Summit, I don't blame them, and I'm in Quiet Mode anyways. So I'm going to have Lady Shadow say a few things, then leave the Summit.)

Lady Shadow stands, and regards the assemblage:

'I realize that you will choose Eclavdra over me as representative of the Drow of Eclavdor.'
'So be it. It is too late anyways.'

Lady Shadow turns and looks at Eclavdra, and her face twists in a sneer, then a look of absolute contempt, then finally a look of murderous hate and rage comes over her fair features:

'It doesn't work like that, fool.'
'Do you believe you can just wake up from the Bad Dream?'
'Do you believe you can wallow in the Darkness, and then just turn your back on it? And that everything will be ok?'
'WHO do you think you ARE, to choose the fate of the Drow?'
'WHO do you think you ARE, to FORCE your people to change who they are, to your whim?'
'In your pride and your arrogance, you have turned from Lolths' paradise, and doomed yourself and your people to her fury and the fire!'
'The drow will curse your name for all eternity. You are the Betrayer of your people! Forever, the Betrayer!'
'YOU are not even worthy of Lolths' fire. You are not even worthy of that!'

And with that, Lady Shadow whispers to her magic, and disappears from the TEC Summit.

Eclavdra just sits there, looking kind of stunned.
The Lord of the Yuan-Ti and King of the Ice Elves are keeping carefully blank faces. They sit there motionless, faces empty of expression, like statues.
Lady Gwyndilyn of Aliador looks solemn and aggrieved, but the Lord of Ratik is quietly angry.

(The TEC Summit can now continue in peace. Eclavdra represents Eclavdor, Gwyndilyn represents Aliador, and the others are honorary guests. Back to the business at hand.)

(Lady Shadow is easily chased down, found, and killed, if any of you wish to have your people do this IC. She's only a drow wizard/cleric of moderate level, so she is easily caught and dealt with.)






Edited by: Edena at: 1/22/05 6:19 am

Bugbear
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 First I would like to welcome lady Eclavdra, whom I have been told has recovered from her madness, to this conference. None of this would be happening if it were not for her efforts, in fact we would all very likely be at war with one another. May this day always be remembered. 

(King Rhynnon bows his head to Eclavdra and then continues)

As for the Question raised by the Honorable Mercane, Greater Nyrond has no objection to this change of agenda. Despite Lady Shadow's outburst, the matter of who controls the Empire of Eclavdor must be settled. I vote Aye. 

Edited by: Bugbear at: 1/22/05 9:06 am

Yarudazuigu
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Imp only frowned upon hearing Lady's Shadow statement and prayed quietly for mercy on her. Then turned to King of Nyrond.

"Empire of Iuz belives, that Eclavdor have it's ruler ... Founder of TEC Pact. In Drow society change of ruler is ... unquestionably visible. And usually permament. Maybe You should return Queen ... Eclavdra Her Regalia to dispel any doubts. Chm ?"

Imp stopped for moment, as if contemplating something, and resumed his speech with renewed vigor.

"I'm allowed to represent my liege as he have more important matters, vital to further existence of TEC Pact, at hand ... forgive me, but I will repeat his words. More important cases than meaningless bureaucracy ! I propose continuing with the shedule, lady Eclavdra lives, so she owns Eclavdor. That is Drow right."

OOC: Cool title, Bugbear. But Iuz lies not as often to be called Price of Lies.  And for curious people peeking at Imp, he have ethereal crowd of devil lawyers and speech designers advising him.  
Abayo

Yarudazuigu

Uvenelei
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 "I agree with the proposed change to the schedule," the Tempest says.

edit: I believe my vote makes it 8 out of 12 for accepting the first schedule, and 5 votes for accepting the revision. 

Edited by: Uvenelei at: 1/22/05 10:15 am

RiotGearEpsilon
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 I also agree to this change in agenda, and for the moment, barring objection, will offer my vote on the matter.

===

Eli Tomorast rises, speaking for the Triumvirate, his hands cloaked in the great sleeves of his robes. "The Dark Drow," he says gravely, "Are no laughing matter. All of us recall the predations of the drow in the dark times before Lady Eclavdra stepped in to enforce some semblance of order upon their society - the raids upon our populace, their ravage upon the underdark. The Dark Drow are far more monstrous than they."
"My servitors did give succor to those drow driven from the dark by Iuz's demons and Melkor's vampires, though I freely admit that, upon doing so, we did send our agents to their abandoned cities to claim the wealth there as our own."
He shakes his head mournfully. "Sadly, our choice of servitors was perhaps... ill-advised." He shoots a glance to Rary, who merely raises an eyebrow, before returning his attention to the congregation. "The Drow we rescued did not become Mordheil, but instead, Dark Drow. Their madness, malevolence, and depravity killed over a quarter of them as they established a pecking order amongst themselves using what weapons they had - we killed the rest out of horror, for which I must apologize to Lady Shadow (in absentia) and Eclavdra, as it was perhaps unnecessary, and offer recompense of her choosing."
"Because of this, because of what the Dark Drow ARE, I must recommend that full sovereignty over their nation be granted to Eclavdra, and that, if it becomes necessary to preserve the public order, Lady Shadow be restrained and possibly executed."

"I vote that Eclavdra rule the drow."

He then coughs politely. "Also, Rhynnon should return her Regalia, when her title is returned to her." 

Edited by: RiotGearEpsilon at: 1/22/05 10:30 am

Paxus Asclepius

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 "With the absence of any rival, Eclavdra's power is hers to claim freely. Neither the yuan-ti nor the Ice Elves have claimed voting power, and the Lady of Shadows has renounced any claim she might have. The matter appears settled, so there is no need for any revision." 

Ashardalon

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 "The Dark Drow have a point. From a temperamental point of view, they may be viewed as the legitimate heirs of the old drow. Yet, with Eclavdra alive, and having chosen the other path willingly, she is the natural choice to represent the drow."

And while I have not been to the Spiderweb Pits, I don't think there is much fire there... 
What surpasses Ashardalon, is more despicable than the great wyrm?

Kooligar
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 The beautiful face of Princess Lanfear is twisted in rage when Lady Shadow leaves, it takes few seconds for her to regain composure:

"It seems Evlavdra doesn`t even have support of her own people! And do the Lord of Yuan-Ti, and ambassador of Ice Elves agree to be represented by someone with completely diffrent views and beliefs?!"


Kooligar
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 "And I propose adding the subject of my father`s war against Vecna`s followers on GIbenei to the agenda. Or have you all forgotten about Vecna!?" 

Edited by: Kooligar at: 1/22/05 1:39 pm

Paxus Asclepius
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 "Eclavdra's internal affairs are precisely that: internal. Nowhere in the pact that she wrote does it provide authority for us to interfere in them, or indeed reason to desire to do so. As to your father's war, it is not an issue for the Treaty. Had he been attacked, yes; but wars of aggression are not covered by the Treaty. 

Kooligar

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 "Wasn`t one of the main purposes of this Treaty to oppose Vecna? Well, he is awakening, but it seems it is the least of your concerns." 

RiotGearEpsilon

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Assuming we do not have at least 5 objections to this agenda, this is what we'll go with:

Day One
-Introductions and opening speeches (skipped for now)
-The Means of Consensus (to determine the means of voting among members) (X)
-The Eclavdor Question (to determine the status of The Empire of Eclavdor) (In process)
-The Iuz Question (to determine the status of Iuz)
-The Gallidor Question (to determine the status of Gallidor)
-The Gibenei Question (to determine the duties of the pact in regards to the deadworld of Gibenei)
-The Elder Brother Question (to determine the status of the Brotherhood)
-The Allidor Question (to determine the status of Allidor)

Day Two
-Trials for any parties found in violation of the proposed charter (Where those found in violation of the Pact are judged)
-Reading of proposed Charter (A reading of the current Pact charter)
-Proposals to amend the Proposed charter (Where any member in good standing may propose changes to the charter)
-Votes to amend the Proposed Charter (A general vote on each proposed change)
-Reading of the Amended Charter (Once all changes have been voted on, the Amended charter will then be read)

Day Three:
-Trials continued (if necessary) and judgments carried out
-Closing Statements
-Official Signing Ceremony


Guilt Puppy
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 The Scarlet Brotherhood wholly supports adding the Gibenei Wars to the agenda. Regardless of the Concord's status in the Pact, which remains to be decided, the early weakening of Vecna's forces is clearly in the interest of the Pact as a whole. 

Ashardalon
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 "I have not forgotten about Vecna, Princess Lanfear, but at the moment, he is the least of our concerns.
At the moment, we cannot confront the Whispered One. We would be a random bunch that assaults some place without thinking, without planning, without coordination. Where that leads we have seen a week ago, and those events lead to this Summit. If we were to confront the Arch-Lich under these conditions, we might as well commit suicide now, in this room. Underestimating him is an error we should not make.

Aerdi does not support adding the Gibenei Wars to the agenda. The war against the Whispered One deserves more attention than being a quick throw-in. Once we have ironed out the disorganization we are in, we can perform this war more efficiently. I am sure that this would be in Lord Gallador's interest." 
What surpasses Ashardalon, is more despicable than the great wyrm?

Paxus Asclepius

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 The Wolf God likewise opposes the addition of any Gibenei question. 

Kooligar
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Princess Lanfear smiles mischievously:

"In this case, I withdraw the Gibenei matters from the agenda! Lord Gallador doesn`t need the whole Pact to bring peace to this world!"  


RiotGearEpsilon
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
"That's three votes against, Princess Lanfear, but the matter is still up for debate. It's possible it will end up on the agenda whether you like it or not." 

Bugbear
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
"Most surprisingly, I find myself in agreement with Ashardollon As things stand now, none of us could stand against the Maimed one should he appear. Greater Nyrond Votes against the Lady Lanfear's proposed addition to the agenda." 

RiotGearEpsilon
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 "In the interest of resolving the situation, I will cast the deciding vote against including the Gibenei situation on the agenda. Thus, we now return to the issue of drow sovereignty."

"The Wolf God, the Triumvirate Rebellious, and Ashardalon have voted that Eclavdra will rule her nation of Eclavdor, what-ever the spiritual and psychological state of her subjects. Gallador has not actually voted in favor of Lady Shadow, but his representative Princess Lanfear has made some pointed arguments in favor of her, which should be recognized."

"Voting on the subject of the Drow Sovereignty will now continue." 

Paxus Asclepius
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 "I will note that this 'Lady of Shadows,' should she choose to do so, and should she actually possess an independent state, may apply to the Council for membership in the Treaty, just as any other nation might. It would, however, be a travesty of unparalleled proportions if the founder of the Treaty were to be denied her rightful position in the council merely as a result of minor internal strife. Eclavdra, and not some nebulous entity named 'the people of the Empire of Eclavdor,' was the original signatory to the Treaty; the territories controlled by a member are in no way relevant to membership or voting power." 

Kalanyr
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 "Given that the status of the greater part of Eclavdra's subjects is currently unknown, I would agree that Eclavdra makes the best representative. If the Ice Elves or the Yuan-ti object to her representation they like Lady Shadow can make a petition to enter the treaty as independent nations. " 

Guilt Puppy
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 "Given that Eclavdra has returned to health, the Brotherhood sees no reason to question whose authority is paramount in the Empire of Eclavdor. However, we do wish to make certain of one thing..."

Addressing Eclavdra directly, Abbon asks a question clearly. "Do you still claim rulership over the whole of the Empire, and most importantly, do you still take full responsibility for its actions? If so, we vote that Eclavdra be recognized as ruler of these territories; if not, we vote that their steward shall be recognized as the leader of the Yuan-Ti."

"Understand, we do not wish to see Eclavdra fall from power in either case. We have some concern, however, about the instability of the Drow Empire, and refuse to see any protections bestowed upon its subjects if there are none to assert accountability for their actions." 

Edena
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Eclavdra stands, bows her head, and says quietly:

'If the Gathered Assemblage will recognize it, I will assume rulership of Eclavdor. I will take all responsibility for it's actions, and the weight of responsibility that a ruler must bear.'

The King of the Ice Elves stands, and speaks for a moment:

'Our people recognize the pre-existing alliance with Eclavdor. There shall be no change in our status.'

Eclavdra smiles at the King, and reseats herself.
The King does not smile, but nods to Eclavdra and reseats himself.

-

The Lord of the Yuan-Ti Empire then stands, and speaks:

'The interests of my nation, and the interests of the drow, no longer coincide, and I wish to take this moment to sever relations with Eclavdra, and withdraw my nation from Eclavdor.'
'By means of Domination magic was I made into a puppet of Eclavdra, and unwillingly and unknowingly did her bidding, to the detriment and harm of my people.'
'Under the tyranny of Eclavdor were my people murdered, enslaved, their labor going to the greater good of the drow and their creed.'
'No more. Our alliance is ended. I speak for the Yuan-Ti, and we wish no further dealings with the drow, be they Eclavdor drow or Dark Drow.'
'I petition the Assemblage to recognize the Empire of the Yuan-Ti as an independent entity, a sovereign nation of 2 million individuals, accorded the rights and guarantees under the TEC Pact.'
'In particular, I petition the Wolf to accept and endorse the independence of the Yuan-Ti People, and to realize our common interests and our common bonds.'

The Lord of the Yuan-Ti, with dignity, steps away from Eclavdra and the King of the Ice Elves, and walks to a new seat distant from them, which was sitting there anonymously for no apparently reason - now, it is obvious to all why it was put there, and who did so.
The Lord of the Yuan-Ti then seats himself upon this chair, and ceremoniously takes out his own High Staff of Authority (honorary item) proclaiming to all his declaration of independence from the drow.

((Please note that if they are recognized as independent now, on Turn 2 I will bequeath the Yuan-Ti Empire to someone elses' power. It is unclear who at this time.)) 

Edited by: Edena at: 1/23/05 12:12 am

RiotGearEpsilon
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Eli states, "If we do not have at least 5 powers refusing to recognize the Yuan Ti as an independent empire by the end of the meeting, then we may presume that the Yuan-Ti have been recognized by this body of nations as a sovereign nation - unprotected by the terms of the pact here under discussion..." 

Yarudazuigu
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 "Interesting discussion, but I woul like to remind everybody that eventual separation of Yuan-Ti empire from Eclavdor, as well as philosophical differences between ex-drow ... I will call these political and philosophical factions, for clarification, Returned-those ex-drow who choosed their ancient elven roots and Black Elves-those ex-drow who choosed their ... usual ways."

Imp paused to look on everybody assembled.

"Empire would like to remind everybody, that these matters are, in fact, internal troubles of Eclavdor and shouldn't be discussed here but left to Eclavdor's ruler to decide. Unless council took mantle of leadership over her Nation from Velsharess Eclavdra ... In wich case, Empire have nothing to say." 
Abayo

Yarudazuigu

Paxus Asclepius
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 "It is a valid question, as to whether we as a body politic have the right or responsibility to grant what is, in effect, political asylum to an entire nation. As I have been directly appealed to, I must answer, and so I will answer as follows: the question of the Yuan-ti Empire as an independent entity is one which we must discuss, but one which I do not feel we can properly discuss at quite this present time. I would thus ask all concerned, particularly the Velsharess (unless there is another title she wishes to assume), to refrain from any action which might be prejudicial to the ultimate answer of this question, or any action which might unduly impact any of the groups at hand, until such a time as the matter may be addressed with the attention it is due." 

Yarudazuigu

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Imp nodded to Wolf God, and smiled slightly toward Velsharess and sat again on his seat in pose that would be full of dignity if not dimunitive posture of deviling. 
Abayo

Yarudazuigu

Edena
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Queen Eclavdra nods to the Imp, and to the Assemblage, and speaks for a moment:

'Yes, we must proceed with the Summit. Time is precious.' 

Bugbear
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 "Before any of can address the Lord of the Yaun-Ti's request, I think it is important to hear Eclavdra's view on the matter. Does Eclavdor still claim the Yaun-Ti as it's subjects? Does Eclavdra consider them to by in rebellion against her throne? Or will Eclavdor recognize the independance of a new Yaun-Ti state?"



RiotGearEpsilon
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 "I, too, am curious as to your decision on this matter, Queen Eclavdra." 

Edena
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Eclavdra stands, looking unhappy in spite of her efforts to conceal it, and speaks softly:

'I, Queen Eclavdra of Eclavdor, recognize the independence of the Yuan-Ti Empire and the yuan-ti people.'
'I also recognize all the accusations of the Lord of the Yuan-Ti regarding the past behavior of the drow ... and myself.'

With a shudder and a sad look, Eclavdra reseats herself.  
[/sblock]


----------



## Airwhale (Jan 26, 2005)

Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> TO ALL IN THE IR
> 
> Leathnor of Aliador makes the following proposal:
> 
> ...




*From the desk of the Honerable Imperial Elven navy, Grayspace division, Delta and Gamma Regiments, under service to all of elven kind.*

We find the Leadership of Aliador's proposal to attack Veneca's leagons *before* he shows himselve to be highly advantagious to all of grayspace.  We would pledge five of our ships to this effort, to join along with the Ginselian War-mage, Foran.  We have been strongly urged by our allys on Ginsal not to join this force unless it is a large, multinational force, and so we urge all nations to do their duty to the Sphere, and to strike at the power base of the God-lich before he strikes us.

In Honor, Faith, and Oath,

General Legubim


----------



## azmodean (Jan 26, 2005)

N'grath's reply in responce to Leathnor of Aliador's proposal:
Our nation is in dissarray still from the departure of the Gods and from the... affliction of the drow.  We cannot spare such a force at this time, all of Our resources are directed at re-establishing order in Barundi and tending to the drow, as well as preparing Our people for the shock which will undoubtedly accompany the drow becoming a part of Our nation.  

We also find it disturbing that the TEC pact convieniently have an excuse as to why they cannot join this effort, and at the same time they urge all others to deplete their forces in this struggle.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 26, 2005)

Just wanted to say with the semester starting up and the boards going down for a couple days, I've been out of IR-mode for a bit. I'll try to get back into it when I start getting some more free time.


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Jan 26, 2005)

Serpenteye said:
			
		

> It's not really a question of forcing. The sick Drow are in a very sensitive state. They can sense the evil in the hearts of your clerics, they can sense Iuz' evil there. And Evil is the drug they need more than anything else. They bask in the darkness of even the weakest of your clerics and eagerly draw it into themselves. Your clerics help (or harm) simply by being there. That's the same thing that was happening to the Drow under the care of the Tempest or Rary (before he had them killed).
> If you had done more (and, more importantly, if the Good and Neutral factions would have done less) you could have won over the majority of the Drow fairly easily. For the Drow under your care take the path of least resistance while their Drow take a long and difficult journey fighting their own nature all the way.




OOC:
Nope ... simply, for Iuz it was abhorrent, this ... mass brainwashing performed by "good" forces. So as protest, when words fell on deaf ears, he ordered his clerics to not force Drow to anything and let them choose for themselves. And it is why I didn't make him make more effort.  

Good ex-drow were allowed to leave in peace, explained clearly what Good is. Iuz's priesstesses learned it from Iuz, who know book definition of absolute good. Wich are rather extremal, and not many people on Oerth fit this definition. Maybe some holy hermits, but they dont play powergames ... wich are absolute folly. 

For Iuz, absolute good is absolutely insane ... but probably harmless if You don't get infected with it. 



			
				Serpenteye said:
			
		

> Yes, you could make a visit. How many PLs do you bring?




OOC:
All forces, and it will be fast "visit". Iuz, Drelzna and All Elite Armies will fell on feasting celebrities like ton of bricks. Iuz will be rebuking, rest of folks slaughtering. And if it went fast enough to not raise alarm, then ... pillage little and return with captured VIP's to Gallador. And later ... Well I will have to speak a little with Melkor about punishments, and examples of terror.   

In case that Initial attack will meet with resistance, or alarm will be raised Iuz forces will only set things afire and depart. Deluding enemies that they can pursue them ... Iuz will ambush several times pursuers, cackling. And destroy/rebuke as many as possible, with pleasure. 



			
				Serpenteye said:
			
		

> After a Miracle or two the new hand works decently, but the ugly red scar around his wrist doesn't fade. Iuz is still weak after the injuries he suffered in the recent battles, but he'll recover in time.




OOC:
Tsk, Tsk. It is impressive scar, not ugly.


----------



## Melkor Lord Of ALL! (Jan 26, 2005)

Serpenteye, My Elite and Epic forces do the following:

1. Fortyfying Valion Gool with magical defences, including anti-teleportation and scrying wards, while the mundane troops create non-magical fortifications. I am looking for any surprises Salitisa might have left.

2. Continuing the conversion of Salitisa`s mindless undeath legions, how much time do I need to get the remaining 240 Pl( I have more Necromancers than she had, so should be enough to control that much)? A month?

3. Bringing food suplies and creating conditions for my living armies to survive in Galion Vool. There were human slaves kept there( and still are, will be useful as blood suply for my Vampires and labor) , so I assume the environment isn`t that hostile towards non-Undeath. 

4. My diviners are looking for Salitisa and Vecna.


Finally, I create the cult of Gallador alongside this of Iuz( though as you remember I invited the NE clerics of Iuz only) in all the realms of Gallador`s Concord. Vampire and Vampire Spawn already revere Gallador who is ancestor for most of them and promised his children kingdoms to rule, unfortunately they are not  numerous, but I assume dedicated and powerful followers are worth much more than standard ones. Humanoid servitor races are told that their false Gods have forsaken them, now their only choice is to worship Gallador and Iuz or face a terrible death. Duergar, Sahuagin and Kua-Toa are encouraged in more subtle ways.

Dogma of Gallador( strongly evil and lawful):

- Power is gained through Discipline, Focus and Ruthlessness. You should forsake emotions in pursuit of Power and Knowledge, especially Fear and Mercy, Ambition and to some extent Anger can be used as fuel to prevail over your enemies, but emotions should be second to reason( Gallador is Vampire, so he is not in favor of abandoming emotions totally like liches do). But Fear is the greatest tool for the Strong, only Fear can trully invoke Respect and Obedience.

- Vast majority of sentient beings are weaklings, living in ignorance and fear, driven by emotions, blinded by the soft religions that waste their potential. This is why they should follow great individuals who can direct their abilities towards higher purpose, lacking sufficient Wisdom and Strenght they should not seek their own goals. Only when the sheep, the masses are directed by greater Will, like Will of Gallador and his Princes, greatness can be achieved through altering reality on great scale.

-Sentient Undeath are the higher Order of beings, they lack the animal weaknesses like the need to sleep, eat or have sex. Therefore they can fully devote their energies to Pursuit of Enlightment and Power[ Power= Will( which is the mix of dedication/authority and Charisma) + Knowledge, it is the ability to affect world around you and other beings]

Religious Rites include bloody sacrifices to Gallador and his children, also promoting wothy followers to intelligent Undeath status. Would it be possible to create a pool of negative energy through sacrifices?


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Jan 26, 2005)

OOC:
Create Demiplane, Strongly Aligned to Negative energy. _Genesis_.


----------



## Airwhale (Jan 26, 2005)

(Quick OOC: hopefully to be followed by a longer post tonight.

It seems to me that the elves of the Grayspace imperial navy would be highly impressed by Al'akabor, his attention to keeping order and goodness, and theirvery similar belief structure.  Despite Al'akabor not being as elf centric as the Navy, I would imagine his religion is spreading like wildfire through their ranks.

What'cha think, SerpantEye?
)


----------



## Melkor Lord Of ALL! (Jan 26, 2005)

OOC Note: I am just after a Political Doctrines exam, which influenced my last post. This Dogma is mostly influenced by Machiavelli, and Facism to lesser extent.


----------



## Knight Otu (Jan 26, 2005)

Edena said:
			
		

> TO ALL IN THE IR
> 
> Leathnor of Aliador makes the following proposal:
> 
> ...




Overking Jahren answers
"We certainly are willing to lend the support you request. There are however obstacles that we need to clear first.
Which is your plan? Scour the planet for any trace of a worshipper of the Whispered One? Or a more sophisticated plan? The followers of the Arch-Lich are not necessary confined to that world.
Also, we cannot spare any resources to transport our troops. Someone else had to be willing to perform that task."

(OOC - 50 rPL ok, but I'm using any of my epic PL in this endeavor)


----------



## Melkor Lord Of ALL! (Jan 26, 2005)

To all powers that would like to take part in the expedition to Gibenei!:

-Gallador offers to repay fully any casualties.

-He is going to free all non-undeath slaves in nations other than Galion Vool and give them to Powers that gave help, which should satisfy good-aligned powers. 

-Evil-aligned Powers will get number of Undeath Pl equal to forces they send( but no more than up to half total regular Pl of Undeath conquered, I assume entire Gibenei has around 1500 regular Pl of Undeath, since only Galion Vool had 300, assuming average nation is half the strenght of Galion Vool).

-The anti-Vecna forces can claim magical artifacts and tomes taken from Warlords, some Elite Pl.

-But he won`t allow his status as Overlord of Gibenei to be questioned!


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Jan 26, 2005)

Ok, answers to a number of people, and actions ...

  SERPENTEYE

  The entire population of Aliador mobilized.  That's 2.5 million elves, minus the children.
  250 Regular Armies, 50 Elite Armies, and 2 Epic Armies, in addition to the Militia.

  This happened almost immediately after the elves recovered from the shock of the Crystal Sphere closing, and is the case now.

  Aliador is, literally, a sea of swords, bows, and readied spells.

  TO SERPENTEYE

  As previously stated, the 50 Elite Armies went to the Celestial Imperium to evacuate as many people from that mess as possible.  Aliador has a lot of room, and is willing to make more room.  If millions of refugees want to come, the elves will find a way, somehow, to make the space.  The 50 Elites should be able to transport large numbers of refugees each day, using temporary Teleportation Circles.

  TO EVERYONE AND MELKOR IN PARTICULAR

  Absolutely frustrated by all the talk, Aliador is sending 50 Regular Armies and 1 Epic Army (helping it with transportation, among other things) to Gnibble.
  This force IMMEDIATELY offers a truce and then a pact of alliance with Galador ... for the express purpose of clearing Gnibble of every last rat servitor of Vecna.  
  If Galladors' forces are cooperative, then the force from Aliador moves to attack the enemy.
  If Galladors' forces attack the Aliadorian forces, then the Aliadorian forces go home.
  If an impossible state of affairs exists (there is no atmosphere, elves can't survive because of negative energy, or something of this sort, or if overwhelming odds face them) the elves immediately CALL FOR HELP from Oerth.)
  If no help arrives quickly, the Aliadorian forces go home.

  Otherwise, the Aliadorian forces are there to fight, and win, against these undead rats who worship the Whispered One, and the Lady Lich who leads them.

  TO RIKANDUR

  The Dark Drow are ALL going over to the service of Iuz.  Every last one of them.
  These are the DARK Drow.  They are as evil and depraved as Iuz.  As in:  the death of every last elf is not good enough for them.  Even the Endless Death for every last elf is not good enough for them.  Something so bad it cannot be put into the words of the English language, is needed for every last elf, half-elf, elf-friend, elf-collaborator, and anything even looking at elves in a way that could theoretically be conscrued as friendly.
  The ILLITHID are nice guys, compared to the Dark Drow.
  So ...
  Iuz has a force of scores of thousands (to quote Serpenteye) of EXTREMELY evil, extremely violent, and (by all real world standards, at least) utterly insane, and absolutely loyal servants, willing to fight and die, then rise from the dead as undead and fight on, for the greater glory of Iuz.

  And in no way do I control these drow.  You, Rikandur, control them, and gain all the IC for them.


----------



## Knight Otu (Jan 26, 2005)

With the transportation of the elven force, Jahren's suspicions are comfirmed.

"The rash and thoughtless actions of the forces of Aliador prove that there was no planning, no preparation what-so-ever. The war against the Whispered One continues to be bagatellized, the Arch-Lich himself is still underestimated by those who would oppose him. Under these circumstances, participating in the war would be suicide, and Aerdi will not commit suicide. We withdraw our offer of an attack force until such a time that better planning is evident. Other forms of aid may still be rendered."


----------



## Melkor Lord Of ALL! (Jan 26, 2005)

Edena, I assume you accept the terms in my last post?

Gallador himself greets the leaders of your force and invites them to a splendid feast, where only normal food is served:

"I am honoured that you came, despite the great diffrences between our beliefs and the fact your realms are surrounded by dangerous neighbours! I will not forget your willingess to stand against Vecna! I invite you to stay in Galion Vool until enough forces are gathered to launch an invasion, I assume it will take around month."


----------



## Melkor Lord Of ALL! (Jan 26, 2005)

Knight Otu!

Gallador sends a sending to Ashardolon:

"Why have you abandomed the plan to cleanse Gibenei from Vecna`s worshippers? Why should we give him entire world when he awakens? I thought your Wisdom is greater, Great Dragon! Could you not spare a fraction of your forces for such important task?"


----------



## Knight Otu (Jan 26, 2005)

"We have not abandoned the war against the Whispered One, as I hope the words of the Overking prove. We are, however, worried about the seeming lack of planning that went into the actions of Aliador. Prove to us that there is better planning, and provide our forces with a means of transportation, and we will aid you."


----------



## Melkor Lord Of ALL! (Jan 26, 2005)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> "We have not abandoned the war against the Whispered One, as I hope the words of the Overking prove. We are, however, worried about the seeming lack of planning that went into the actions of Aliador. Prove to us that there is better planning, and provide our forces with a means of transportation, and we will aid you."




Gallador laughs richly:

"Of course those Aliador elves don`t have a plan, they are pathetic beings of softness and Chaos!(OOC: This is private conversation, I assume Edena`s spies are not hearing) All I need is their forces, not brains! I will provide you with transportation and you shall receive Undeath servitors in number proportional to your aid. I am already in posession of Galion Vool, and with the aid of allies so great as you this world will be mine quickly!"


----------



## Knight Otu (Jan 26, 2005)

"Very well, Lord Gallador, the 150000 soldiers <50 rPL> will be ready for the cleansing of the Whispered One's forces, and awaiting your transportation."

Serpenteye:
[sblock]Those 50 PL will be taken from Medegia.[/sblock]


----------



## Melkor Lord Of ALL! (Jan 26, 2005)

Serpenteye, my epic forces will transport Knight`s Otu`s army to Galion Vool, when they will be accomodated.


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Jan 26, 2005)

Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> Absolutely frustrated by all the talk, Aliador is sending 50 Regular Armies and 1 Epic Army (helping it with transportation, among other things) to Gnibble.
> This force IMMEDIATELY offers a truce and then a pact of alliance with Galador ... for the express purpose of clearing Gnibble of every last rat servitor of Vecna.
> If Galladors' forces are cooperative, then the force from Aliador moves to attack the enemy.
> If Galladors' forces attack the Aliadorian forces, then the Aliadorian forces go home.
> ...




OOC:
Chmmm ...  Okay, since it is so. Iuz stays with all his Elite forces, his guerrilla strikes devised to make maximum possible damage. 3 elPls of Iuz's Clerics, now freed form tending weakling drow are ordered to heal injures of ... accuresd Elves ?! At least those are fightin' without flinch.   

Iuz himself is leading his Gibenei host against Elites, rebuking as many as possible. If attacking Epic forces ... Iuz make sure that bug don't flee. Drelzna too. Army attacks ! Against Elite Armies, Iuz is on forefront, rest of his people is only supporting him.

Edena, sorry that I abused Your hosts. But You write all over that Aliador Elves are nice guys. And after few weeks they would feel compassion even to Demon. I think.  

All, if someone will come to find Iuz an wil search for him in evil intent. He isn't present. 

IC: Galion Vool
Guardians reckognised Glabrezu that approached them when they arrived on abominable world of Gibenei. Her wounds healed, after being relased by one of them. Monstrosity smiled at them, and waved her pincer at most handsom elf, among those who freed her. And she gave them bag of honey candies, made in Aestia. 

"Hi folks ... Welcome on wonderful vacation spot. Gibenei. Deepest pit of misery. But they are giving warm food, if You get used to constant smell of rotting corpses. Locals are obedient like dogs, and proabably as stupid. They don't speak much ... but understand commands well, and spot Undead very quickly !"

She pointed in general direction of field kitchen. Small man, seemingly very old, was eating along with soldiers. Cheering them up and spreading some vulgar jokes. At least it could be said from gestures. 

"You could ... fulfill private needs there, but beware Your buttocks ! Slime Demon like to splash from his ... swimming pool. Why return from there more dirty and smelly ? For place to make tents ... ask one of King Gallador's Duegar lieutenants. Debriefing will be at evening, send officer or two to attend, 'kay folks ? See Ya."

After showing shanty boxes of rusted tinware, bordering with disgusting pool ... rather swamp, with crude Orcy Sigils meaning loosely toilet. Stench of this military camp was almost sickening. Demon walked avay, and joined other troops playing with one of locals game ... bring them laugh, get the reward. Mostly piece of sausage or candy for more entertaining trick.



			
				Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> TO RIKANDUR
> The Dark Drow are ALL going over to the service of Iuz.  Every last one of them.
> These are the DARK Drow.  They are as evil and depraved as Iuz.  As in:  the death of every last elf is not good enough for them.  Even the Endless Death for every last elf is not good enough for them.  Something so bad it cannot be put into the words of the English language, is needed for every last elf, half-elf, elf-friend, elf-collaborator, and anything even looking at elves in a way that could theoretically be conscrued as friendly.
> The ILLITHID are nice guys, compared to the Dark Drow.
> ...




OOC:
Uch, okay. We'll see how obedient they are. 
First of all, Iuz dislike name Drow ... as he dislikes Llolth. So if they wish to choose volontuarily him, they are suggested to name themselves Dark Elves. Druchii.   

But Edena, it must all wait for Serpenteye's ruling. And nobody is as depraved and vile as Iuz ! He's half human, and humans are worst among all species of universe. They're born killers.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Jan 26, 2005)

The (what were they called now? ... confused, disorganized, weakling, goody-goody, nice, soft, weak, incompetent) Elves of Aliador take up residence in Galion Vool on Gibenei.
  Serpenteye, please remember those memorial words above.  

  The elves, want to fight.
  Where is the enemy, they ask?
  What exactly is the situation, they ask?

  ((Give the details of the situation on Gibenei out on the board for me, would you, Melkor?))

  -

  Druchii it is, Rikandur.  They are yours to run, now.


----------



## Airwhale (Jan 26, 2005)

Foran, Second in command of the forces of Ginsel, is already "enjoying" the hospitality of the acrid air world of Gibenei, and very much welcomes the sight of the non-goblinoid, non-vampiric elves of Alandor. He looks very weary from the most recent battle with the United league of Gibenei.


> "Gallador, If you wish, Lord, I can update them on the situation.
> 
> Gallador's forces, a handfull of Iuz's forces, and myself teleported to this planetoid to attempt to assasinate the arch-lich Salitisa, which ruled here.  We came to find that, perhaps alerted to our plans, the lich and her forces has vanished.  We also found that, save for one kingdom in this accursed air sphere, all of the forces had allied, and what is more, all made references to Veneca's return.  Gallador attempted to make a swift and decisive strike on the next kingdom, only to find a unitied resistance from all of the other kingdoms, save one who allyed with us.  What perhaps was the most shocking, was that undead prests were summoning divine magic to be used against us, while uttering Venca's name.  This, to me, is near irrefutable evidence that the lich-god is traped in the sphere along with all of us.
> 
> Faced with such resistance, Gallador ordered a strategic retreat, to fortify this planetoid from attack, and to try and find more information on the activities of Salitisa and Veneca. And this is where we stand."




(OOC: Just to make sure everyone knows, Gibenei is an air sphere with several earthin planitoids within it.)


----------



## Anabstercorian (Jan 26, 2005)

The response of the Triumvirate Rebellious to the Elves of Aliador and their attack on Gibenei can be summarized as follows:
*** Defeating the followers of Vecna before his manifestation in this world is wise.
*** We are busy at the moment, but we would certainly not fail to help a fellow pact member.
*** In two months time (i.e., at the beginning of turn 2), we will happily send a sizable force to aid you in combatting the undead threat.
*** This delay will not be time wasted.  During this time, Lord Robilar and his men will train our troops for the unusual enemy that lies ahead, and prepare them for this battle by securing special weaponry that can aid them against the restless corpses and shadowy spectres of our foe-men. *Serpenteye*, this is, in fact, a sincere claim, and I will devote 1 EpPL (representing Robilar) to the task of training, preparing, and equipping 20 rPL and 5 Elite PL to the task of supporting whatever coalition develops for the task.
*** *Edena of Neith*, Lord Robilar would also like to politely encourage the elves of Aliador to learn more patience in assembling a fully prepared attack force.  When an elf is more hasty than mortal man, something is amiss.
*** Additionally, Rary (and Eli Tomorast) would like to apologize for their inability to act directly in this time of crisis, but other concerns currently hold their attention and duty.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Jan 26, 2005)

The elven high commander of the Aliadoran Gibenei Division looks at Foran strangely, and speaks:

  'The clerics here are receiving divine magic?  Their prayers are being answered, beyond the 1st Circle?  (1st level spells)  And they are intoning to Vecna?'
  'Is that what you are saying?' 
  'Are you sure of this?'

  'Just how high a Circle spells are being answered?'  ((how high in clerical level spells))
  'Just how many clerics are we facing?'
  'And, besides Vecna, who else are they praying to?'
  'What about the ebb of negative energy.  Are the undead here immune to it?'

  'Do you really believe Vecna is trapped in the Crystal Sphere?'
  'Does the Elven Imperial Armada of Greyspace actually give credulity to the notion that Vecna is trapped here with us?'

  'And I repeat my question:  are they praying to anyone else?  Have you seen - personally - them pray to this Vecna and receive magic?'

  'I must wonder if some deity of chaos isn't trapped in here with us and is playing some sort of sick joke.  I'm certainly not laughing.'


----------



## Airwhale (Jan 26, 2005)

(OOC: My extent of knoledge in this, is that earlier, SE stated that one of the main reasons Gibenei sttod mainly united against Gallador, is that prayers from Veneca were still answered. I can only assume that the forces of Gibenei fought us with divine support from Veneca.  SerpentEye, please correct me if I am mistaken.  Also, SerpentEye will have to fill in details of this use, if they are praying to anyone else, and answer the rest of your questions.)

(OOC: Also, Foran is Human, from Ginsal.)

"I cannot speak for the belefs of the Elven Imperial Navy, I can only speak to what I witnessed on the battle field.  The forces of this army were attempting to manipulate the undead of Gallador's army, just as Iuz was attempting his own divine manipulation.  There were several towers of fire and walls of blades which were called into existance via intoning Veneca's name.  

I also have considered that this may be some sort of deceit, but, someone is answering prayers in Venca's name.  The simplest explanation is that it is Venca himself. 

The ebb of negative energ common on this world seems to have died down a bit.  I assume that this has something to do with the sphere being closed.  Nevertheless, the Undead here were always strengthend by it.  It is good that we are fighting the undead under these conditions.

And I am not laughing either... Far from it."


----------



## Gurdjieff (Jan 26, 2005)

EDENA, MELKOR &SERPENTEYE

[SBLOCK]







			
				Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> TO ALL IN THE IR
> 
> Leathnor of Aliador makes the following proposal:
> 
> ...



[/SBLOCK]

PUBLIC:

When this message arrives at Ogrim Scarseer, he is still at the TEC meeting. Excusing himself from the ongoing discussions there, he retreats with his council to discuss the current situation.
Soon, a message is sent to Aliador:

"Orcreich has decided to send troops to Gnibble, as per your request. I have just given the official order, and as we speak my troops will be rallying to aid you in your quest. 
Hopefully the cleansing of Gnibble be in time to stop Vecna from entering our world, or it might change as we know it.

King Scarseer of the Orcreich"


[OoC: Orcreich is sending 50 PL of regular troops, together with Nazarn the Hero-Deity (which is wrong on the roster I think) to the mission on Gnibble.]

To Gallador, a very short message is sent:

"Orcreich agrees to your conditions for the cleansing of Gnibble. May our cooperation lead to great successes in the war against Vecna."


_______________________________________

SERPENTEYE:

[SBLOCK]







			
				Serpenteye said:
			
		

> ic:
> 
> The situation in the Celestial Imperium, long unstabile, turns into fullscale warfare after the failed attempt of asassination against one of the major warlords opposing the Sikari. The asassin, a male of uncertain description disguised by shapechanging into a female courtesan, fled after the failure of his first strike and has so far defied all divination. There is little doubt that he was an agent of the Sikari.
> The wounded warlord Wuang-Li, his allies Su Tchen, Gao Fan and Sucheian struck fast and hard against Sikari positions across the Empire and the Sikari retaliation was brutal. The ancient and beautiful City of the Golden Moon was partially ruined in a particularly violent clash between great numbers of powerful spellcasters.





Upon hearing this news, Orcreich immediatly rallies itself. The army roars as the banners of war are held up firm by the standardbearers, orcs and humans alike, armed to the teeth, prepare for a march into the Celestial Empire. The neighbouring country of the Orcreich and the Khanates shall not be destroyed if the Reich has any say in it, and it will force a say.
With the war unleashed, brute force is not the only approach that the Reich undertakes. Propaganda of the saviors of Orcreich, coming to aid the inhabitants of the Celestial Imperium, is unleashed in the lands. Joining the Reich has done the Khanates lots of good, they say, and they bring proof of the now great empire that the Reich is. Images of beautiful cities, peaceful inhabitants and the cooperation of many races are being displayed to anyone who listens in the Celestial Imperium.
Slowly, the Army of Liberation, as the forces of Orcreich that are send in are called, moves throught the lands of the Celestial Imperium, welcoming anyone who accepts them as their saviors, smashing down anyone who decides to fight them.

[OoC: 300PL of regular armies, as well as 15 Elite PL are forming the Army of Liberation, moving from city to city near the Orcreich border to seize control of these cities. 10PL is used to spread propaganda throughout the lands near the borders of Orcreich. Mission is to take control, not to destroy. If any resistance is encountered, they will however be annihilated. If any cities are taken under control, military forces will be stationed to ensure no resistance will erupt.]
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Uvenelei (Jan 27, 2005)

The Tharquish Empire approves of Lord Gallador's conditions as well. 30 rPL are equipped and readied to be transported to Gnibble to aid in cleansing the Whispered One's followers.
(can someone give me a lift?  )

Also, a question for Serpenteye: can clerics gain spells from philosophies rather than divinities in the IR?

Serpenteye (private):
[sblock]I'm taking the 30 rPL from my defensive force. Also, I've changed my mind yet again (I'm chaotic, what are ya gonna do?), and resume corrupting the drow in my care.[/sblock].


----------



## Melkor Lord Of ALL! (Jan 27, 2005)

Lord Gallador is thankful of help received. He informs Tempest and Scarseer that he has heard much of their terrifying warriors and sends Garthaur Prince of Flesh, his bravest son who wears skins of his slain opponents, to pick Tempest`s troops and to find information about the leader of Tharquish Empire.

OOC: this Hero-Deity is 2 epic pl, right? Good, Elite and Epic forces will be needed even more than mundane troops, in order to eliminate enemy Necromancers, so the mindless Undeath of enemy won`t be controlled.


----------



## Kalanyr (Jan 27, 2005)

The Miranda Alliance will commit 50 regular PL (elves, goblins, some weak fey, orcs, dwarves, animals), 10 elite PL and 1 Epic PL representing Gwynharwyf to the situation on Gibenei.  

Gwynharwyf will make it absolutely clear that while they will respect Gallador's lordship over Gibenei, they do not take orders from him and are there soley for the benefit of the freed non-undead and to deal with the cult of Vecna.

These forces will wait and see what kind of plan of attack is developed before heading off. Appropriate time is taken for preparation before departure.

Serpenteye
Private
[sblock]
Even split for the regular PL. Take the Elites from the squad who were evacuating drow from the great city, a project I assume is now finished.
[/sblock]


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jan 27, 2005)

Serpenteye:[sblock]The Wolf God is retiring the former clerics of Iuz (now without magical powers); while most are sent into administrative work, those who appear potential threats (given their NE alignment, a fair number) are retired in more permanent fashion.  In their place, clerics of Al'Akbar's True Faith and the some of the priests and adepts of Hextor and Maglubiyet (all of the above being Lawful Neutral) begin to preach.  The teachings center upon guardianship and duty, these being tenets all of the faiths can agree upon.  In addition, the latter two faiths exalt the Wolf God as a prophet and saviour of the goblinoid people (though such teachings would be welcomed on the part of the Baklunish god as well, they are unlikely).[/sblock]


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jan 27, 2005)

“Well, now that you’ve heard what Aliador, Athyr and Lord Gallador have to say, should we sent troops?” Emperor Noru asked Hachiman.

Hachiman sat opposite the Emperor, holding a cup of tea.

“With all the drow suffering from the Withdrawal in the Hospice of Stars, it frees up a lot of our troops should we want to commit them to the conflict, so it is within our capability,” he replied.

“And assisting the members of the TEC pact will improve our odds of getting in, should we desire it,” Noru commented.

“Should we desire it. The only reason I would desire to join the TEC pact is to keep the more malevolent factions off our back, if only for a while,” Hachiman explained.

“There is more than one benefit to joining the pact, does the potential problems you envision outweigh them?”

“Yes, I do not trust it. I would prefer not to get involved at all.”

Emperor Noru thought for a minute, “I sent Galeda to the Summit, he should be able to get an opinion of whether we should join from being there and seeing it in motion.”

There was a brief silence before Hachiman spoke again.

“Yes, it is granted that in the short term it would be wise to be a part of the pact. Though I fear what may happen in the long term,” he said, then changed the subject, “I find the idea of sending troops to Gnibble acceptable. Any that are sent I will lead myself. Zennef and a large portion of the elites will come with me, though I will need to think upon how many regulars we should take.

“Whether or not we destroy his followers, if the Whispered One is here he will be active. I doubt he would give up an opportunity like this, when he is the most powerful single entity in Greyspace. To not take this opportunity for a pre-emptive strike could be a great folly.”

Noru nodded.

“Zindia will donate troops,” he said.

“Good, I will gather the elites and we will make plans. I will have Zennef ready the troops while I will go speak with Gallador personally. Perhaps I could be of some aid to him if it is a plan of attack he needs. Were others to see me help coordinate the war, and the large contribution of troops we have made, they may be more inclined to lend their own forces,” Hachiman concluded.


*          *          *          *          *


Zindia and Nippon have readied troops to assist with the fighting on Gnibble: Hachiman (3 ePL) and 1 epic PL, 15 elite PL and 150 rPL.


*Melkor - PUBLIC*

[sblock]Hachiman, demigod of war, seeks an audience with Lord Gallador, to offer him personal assistance with developing tactics and strategies to use against the followers of Vecna. He is a capable tactician, warrior and cleric, and even though Nippon and Zindia are not currently a member of the TEC, he would like to utilise these skills against the threat posed by the Whispered One.[/sblock]


*Serpenteye – PRIVATE*

[sblock]I’ll be readying 50 regular PL from Zindia, the Nippon Dominion, and Nippon each. With the drow now being cared for elsewhere, the 20 elite PL who were caring for them are now divided into 5 elite PL who remain at the ‘Hospice of Stars’ to continue helping, and 15 elite PL who are readied to go to Gnibble. The 5 elite PL in the underdark below Nipponese/Zindian territory stay there, maintaining vigilance. Going to send you an email too.[/sblock]


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Jan 27, 2005)

The Aliadorian Commander nods, face grim.

  'Blade Barriers?'  
  'Flame Strikes?'
  'If your reports are true, we have a Lesser or Intermediate Diety of some sort to deal with out here.'

  His face hardens, as he turns to his lieutenants, males and females:

  'Remember we are still marines, and we have a job to do.  Have our boys and girls break out their gear.  We're digging in!'

  A magical missive is sent back to Aliador with Forans' testimony, and any other information gathered.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Jan 27, 2005)

*The Defense of the City of Varna:  The Aerial Shield*

The Defense of Varna:  The Aerial Shield

  Upon the Guilty Vote cast by Aliador at the TEC Summit, Aliador is withdrawing it's 50 Elite PL from the Celestial Imperium at once.
  These Elite PL are put to work, employing their magic to create a vast shield of Walls of Force over the forest that is the City of Varna.
  Permanency and Wall of Force are used to create an Aerial Shield over entire square miles of forested hills, the trees the home of hundreds of thousands of elves, and now home to over one million elves come from other parts of Aliador, plus those refugees from the Celestial Imperium that could be saved in the time that there was.

  It is expected that Iuz will unleash Apocalypse from the Sky.  Why wouldn't he?  Aliador voted Guilty.  Aliador, voted for his death and the destruction of his peoples and lands.  Why wouldn't Iuz retaliate?

  It is hoped the Aerial Shield will halt the blast from Apocalypse from the Sky, since it's colossal blast does indeed come from above.
  The Aerial Shield is created in such a way that it is only above the highest branches of the trees at any given point, so it varies in height greatly, since the trees vary in height greatly, and the ground itself soars up and down in hills and ridges hundreds of feet high.
  An attempt to cast the spell starting below the Aerial Shield will only cause partial damage to the city, because of the hilly terrain, and the uneveness of the Shield, and thus most of the elves will survive.

  At least, that's the theory.
  The creation of the Aerial Shield is now ongoing.  All 50 Elite PL are working on it.  What Epic PL is available is also helping out.

  Serpenteyes' call.

  After the Aerial Shield is completed, the elves create a series of Fire Breaks, using Permanency and Wall of Force, with the Walls extending from the ground up to the Aerial Shield.
  Before it is over, a very extensive network of Fire Breaks will divide the city into hundreds of pieces, and the entire perimeter of the city will be shielded by Wall of Force.
  Thus, damage from Apocalypse from the Sky will be further reduced yet, as Walls of Force block it's sideways momentum (similar to the way natural rock would block it underground.)

  Also, the point is to protect the elves from radiant heat damage, blast (and sonic) damage, and suffocation.

  ((Nothing like preparing the equivalent of a very large and hilly Caras Galahron of Lothlorien for the equivalent of a nuclear war.  Sauron never had it so good.))


----------



## Melkor Lord Of ALL! (Jan 27, 2005)

Lord Gallador invites all leaders of expeditionary force, including Hachiman to a feast in Salitisa`s Palace on Valion Gool( Nosferatu Lords present won`t be feeding so someone`s feelings won`t be hurted) in order to discuss military plans. 

OOC: i don`t have time to reply to each post now, I will be back later.


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Jan 27, 2005)

Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> The Defense of Varna:  The Aerial Shield
> 
> It is expected that Iuz will unleash Apocalypse from the Sky.  Why wouldn't he?  Aliador voted Guilty.  Aliador, voted for his death and the destruction of his peoples and lands.  Why wouldn't Iuz retaliate?




Edena ! :

IC:
First Maid could be found in her quarters. Wrists cut, it were suicide. She left even letter. 

"Those who will read this. I'm dead now ... hopefully joined with my Master and God in grave's embrance. In my last words I would like to warn You all ... for danger worse than Iuz's domination, Vecna's eternal slavery or even nameless Menace that devoured gods is lurking in the hearts of peoples of Oerth. It's hypocrisy. You all hate my Master and envy him, for he is true to his inner self, unlike you. You may kill him ...but will never defeat him. Or anyone sharing his faith."

OOC: She was CN.

IC:
_Sending_ reached elven Queen of Aliador. It is from Iuz, coughing violently ... probably he isn't feelig well ... but wich disease could bring down Deity ?!

"As I expected ... You unraveled Your true faces. >cough< Traitors are alvays betrayed. But that Eclavdra betrayed me after becaming ... good, is most funny. You are not worthy of my revenge."

_Sending_ reached also Eclavdra, she may be suprised how weak Iuz's voice seems.

"Great ... how You feel now ? You betrayed Yourself, Your Goddes, Your people ... and in the end You are betraying even Your new beliefs. Congratulations, for moment You fooled me that We were almost friends. Not many ever fooled me, You are unworthy of my vengance."

Iuz's evil voice filled with pain, and weary. Resigned, but not defeated.

Melkor, lord of ALL !:

Drelzna approached King Gallador and spoke with forcibly neutral tone, she seemed repeating these words like some puppet.

"We are forced to retreat ... Lord Gallador. Our clerics will remain in Your command to lend as much help as it is possible, War Maidens will fight and die for defeat of Iuz's enemy ... Vecna. Beware treason ... TEC Pact is filled with most unreliable people, only ones that could be trusted are Ashardalon, who in his might understands importance of Vecna's defeat. And Tempest, who defies all gods equally. I don't know what Lord Acererak's will be but he decided to turn against Vecna ... and I couldn't tell anymore for I don't know rest of them. Will You shelter Iggwilv if Empire fell to it's enemies ? I will die alongside with my brother and Lord."

And she gave small, ornate bottle of purple liquid to Gallador. Powerful energies crackling inside. And smell was raising hunger ... blood hunger.

"Iuz's blessing for You."

OOC: 
Within is equivalent of 1 Regular PL of Iuz's divine blood. Bon apetit Gallador. 

All Iuz's forces retreat to Empire and fortifies themselves against magical, and mundane onslaught. Iuz leading builders end encourages them for greater effort with speeches and personal example. Now all in Empire see how weakened he is, but still struggling and seemingly undeafeated. 3 elPLs of Iuz's Priesstesses will remain, but help only Gallador's forces and other forces that aren't currently at war with Empire of Iuz. Faithful of Iuz's/Gallador's cult are healed for free, others have to pay standard prices. Or convert.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Jan 27, 2005)

*The Reality of War*

... seems imminent to the people of the Theocracy of the Pale, Ratik, and the Lendore Isles.

  Across the Theocracy of the Pale, every able bodied man is drafted, while the women are sent the the Cathedral Fortresses of the Priest-Lords.  All the fields are abandoned, tools lay unused, homes and hovels are empty, and cattle graze uninterrupted and uncontrolled across field and neighbors' field alike.
  The capital city of Wintershiven overflows with soldiers and refugees.  Food is rationed, water is rationed, stringent measures are taken to isolate diseases.  
  Other towns and cities in the Theocracy, such as Holdworthy, Hatherleigh, Hawkburgh, Landrigard, Elitson, and Stradsett are likewise filled with refugees as the peasant population flees behind their walls for safety, and the local lords muster all their troops and mobilize the militia.
  In the cities and towns, every underground wine cellar, vegetable cellar, basement, storm shelter, and anything else that would count is being used to house people.  And more underground shelters are being built, as fast as is physically possible.  Nobody wants to stay above ground, not even in the great stone cathedral fortresses. 
  Eventually, if there is sufficient time, the population of the Theocracy will work in 3 shifts, with only one shift above ground at any given time, and the rest in shelters dug out of the solid stone.
  The elves of Aliador send great forces to help with the excavation of these shelters, the fortification of cities and towns, and the creation and laying of heavy tarps, soaked  with water, on building tops.  They also bring in enormous amounts of food and safe water, and they prepare Wintershiven for an assault by fire.
  Given the grim reality of Apocalypse from the Sky, there is great fear, and men and elves alike hurry to build the underground shelters.  For Wintershiven cannot be protected by an Aerial Shield in the way Varna was, and even were it possible, all the elven mages are currently busy in Varna.

  In Ratik, the famed Swanmay Sororities of that country move to guard the border, and the famed Rangers of Ratik join them.  Men and women alike mobilize, Marner the capital becomes a sea of spears and swords, underground shelters are built, and a careful watch on the sea is maintained by Ratiks' small fleet.
  Across the country, men and women put down their tools and take up their swords.  They move their children and infirm to the safety of the fortress city of Ratikhill, the capital of Marner, and other walled towns of the country.
  The Faerie of Ratik, a small and potent force, join up with the Swanmay and Rangers along the borders.

  In the Lendore Isles, the elves and faerie alike fortify their sacred places.  There are no cities here except Lo Reltarma, so the elves retreat to their mystical refuges deep in the forests, warded by the strongest magic the elves could create.  
  In Lo Reltarma, the elves that remain there remain underground, and attempt to maintain a network of communication through the isles and with Aliador.


----------



## Xael (Jan 27, 2005)

One month has passed since the gods left. One month that has been a season of serious atmosphere, as people have been trying to get used to the situation. One month of changes in power around the world. And one month of staying quiet and watching the situation for the Circle of Eight. After concluding that the withdrawal of the drow and the related disagreements between various nations were not to be meddled with, the Circle of Eight thinks that it is time to act.

10 Regular PLs of troops will be moved from Vesve Forest to the city of Highfolk to help with matters relating the child refugees, whom will be transported to the Demiplane from Highfolk. 

Mordenkainen sends a message to Lord Gallador (also Serpenteye):

[sblock]"We have heard of your crusade agaings the forces of Vecna's allies, and the Circle of Eight and some of our allies would wish to agree to your terms and join the fight beside you. We will be sending somewhat largish amount of troops to help you, and we expect you to hold to your promise about releasing any freed slaves into our custody. We would also be interested in claiming some captured, mostly harmless, mindless undead workers. We see much to be gained by defeating the allies of Vecna before he comes to their aid. We are coming."

80 Regular PLs will be readied and transported from the Vesve Forest to help the battle against Vecna's allies (the rest will stay in defensive positions). These mostly elven forces are to aid other allies in the battle at their best ability, without taking too much risks.

25 Elite PLs and 2 Epic PLs and Mordenkainen himself (2 Epic PLs) will also join the regular armies. They are not taking any risks as of now, and will try to stay in as safe positions as possible. If needed, they will help in fortifying the defense of Valion Gool. Very large percentage of the Elite forces are wizards or other spellcasters of human and elven in origin.

The forces left home will be on alert for any incoming attack, and are to inform the troops immediately if any controlled territory is to be attacked by anyone, so that they can be recalled if necessary.[/sblock]

OOC: Been a bit busy lately, so haven't posted. I should have more free time after this week is over.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Jan 27, 2005)

*A very important and very final statement from Eclavdra*

At the TEC Summit, Eclavdra receives Iuzs' sending.
  Shortly thereafter, she receives the news that a lesser or intermediate diety is on Gibenei, that Iuz was opposing him, that Iuz has been forced to retreat from Gibenei, and that the Elven Imperial Navy thinks it's Vecna out there.

  Eclavdra stands, and addresses the entire Assembly.
  Her voice is soft, gentle, and stricken.

  'My Lords and Ladies, Lady Shadow was quite right.  A moment of Light does not assuage centuries of Darkness.'
  'I fear my spirit rotted and withered in the fire long ago, and only a hollow shell remains, which you see as my physical body.  And, there is no redemption.'
  'I have betrayed Lolth.'
  'Now I have betrayed all of you.  For had I voted innocent, Iuzs' forces would yet be on Gibenei, and the enemy there yet withheld from striking at Oerth.'
  'I have betrayed my own people again.  Indeed, the Lady Shadows' words are proven true.  True at last.'
  'With my last breath, I plead with you for sanity and reason:  do not strike at Iuz!  Your petty politics mean nothing now.  Forces greater than our comprehension come to destroy us all, and you must lead the fight against them.'
  'However, my time is over.  For me there is no out.  For me, there is only an Ending.'
  'Heed my last words, and unite.  For only in unity can you survive, and my people survive, and the World survive.'

  And with that, Eclavdra draws forth her Morganti Blade, and stabs herself through the heart with it.
  The Morganti, instantly kills her, and instantly and irrevocably kills her spirit as well.  
  All that Eclavdra was, is, or could have been, ceases to exist.
  In one moment of tragedy and blood, Eclavdra makes her final plea for unity.

  The Lord of the Yuan-Ti and the King of the Ice Elves stagger back in shock.

  Lord Leathnor of Aliador just sits there, stunned and face gone white, but the Lady Gwyndilyn breaks down and collapses in tears, falling out of her chair with a crash.

  (Serpenteye, please note this was the real Eclavdra and not the simulacrum.  Eclavdra really is dead, there is no afterlife for her - good or bad, and I must take a new PC.
  Eclavdra tried to become a woman of ethics and morality.  But unfortunately, in wartime ethics and morality do not apply, and they cannot be made to apply.  Eclavdra could not resolve this conflict, could not handle the reality of war, even as she was forced to participate in that war.
  Normally, IRs are a frivolous affair.  But I am making an exception here.  This is about as serious as I've ever gotten in an IR.  I will return to a more frivolous approach, but for the moment grim seriousness is the rule.)

  -

  EDIT:  Welcome back, Xael.


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Jan 27, 2005)

OOC: 
If Iuz's representative is present still. Not killed, or put in jail. 

IC:
Imp only sighed.

"Evil acts bring sour fruits ... Who seed's wind, gathers storm. Farewell doomed Eclavdra. We are all dying alone ..."

Little deviling walked towards Eclavdra and checked her pulse. Then sat near dead drow, holding her hand in both his little paws. Red light started to gather in his eyes, hate and fury resembling that emanating constantly from Iuz's eyes boiling in them. And make no further move.

OOC:
If someone would approach Imp in evil intent, he will scrath his finger on Morganti blade, ending his existence. He is prepared to do it on slightest provocation.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Jan 27, 2005)

Lord Leathnor of Aliador helps Lady Gwyndilyn of Aliador to her feet, and holds her a moment.
  Then he excuses both himself and her from the TEC Summit, explaining that they have a people to protect, a people that are now threatened by a likely attack, even an Apocalypse from the Sky, and that they have to deal with that.
  And the Lord and Lady, disappear in a flash of silver light.

  The Lord of the Yuan-Ti immediately swears Fealty to the Wolf, then disappears from the conference.  (Thus, the Yuan-Ti will go to Paxus on Turn 2.)
  The King of the Ice Elves, mouth agape, finally recovers his wits, and declares his nation will stand with Greater Nyrond (thus, the Ice Elves will go to Bugbear on Turn 2.)  Then he leaves the conference.

  The drow passing through Withdrawal in the Hospice of Stars are (hopefully) unaffected, under the care of Eilistraee (I'm retaining them.)

  -

  Aliador withdraws it's forces from Gibenei at once, after they see that Iuz has done so.
  Aliador expels the remaining merchants and diplomats of the Empire of Iuz from it's realm.

  The Ambassador from Aliador to the Empire of Iuz, residing in Doraaka, teleports out with his staff, returning to the safety of Varna.
  The elves of Aliador, merchants and otherwise, who were in the Empire of Iuz at the time of the vote, flee for the border.  Hopefully, at least some of them make it. 

  And a decent, honorable burial is given to the First Maid.  (Believe it or not.)
  The Lord and Lady are in attendance, along with many of the nobility of Aliador, and diplomats from the Theocracy of the Pale, Ratik, and the Lendore Isles.

  The Lord and Lady look down at her grave, holding hands, and the Lord speaks:

  'We pray to the Seldarine that she is at peace.'
  'We pray to the Seldarine that her death, does not foretell for us.'
  'We pray to the Seldarine, that her passing does not foretell the passing of the World.'

  The Lady speaks quietly:

  'She was loyal to Iuz.  She was faithful in life, to the end of her life.'
  'We hope she rests in peace.'
  'We pray for peace.  Not for myself or my lord:  we are not worthy.'
  'We pray for peace, for our stricken people and our stricken World.'


----------



## Kalanyr (Jan 27, 2005)

Faerinaal will approach Eclavdra making no move to attack the Imp. He will simply kneel beside her and mourn.

"You may have been our friend only a short while, but your passing will grieve my lady greatly. I would wish that you rest peacefully but it would be meaningless.  "

and to the Imp

"Your master was directly responsible for this, I will not forget."


----------



## Bugbear (Jan 27, 2005)

*Some Official Matters....*

First, Rhynnon dispatches 1 elite PL to Gibenei to determine if the clerics there are in fact receiving high level magics and where they are getting them from. They will remain for one week, and avoid any conflicts remaining unseen. They are there only to observe. Once the week has passed they will return to Rel Mord to give their report.

Second, The humanitarian forces which are in the Celestial Imperium will continue to provide food and aid to those who need it, but will take no side in the civil war, nor will they attack anyone except in self-defense.

Finally, with Eclavdra's unexpected passing Rhynnon declares a day of mourning throughout Greater Nyrond. Some do mourn her death, but many more, especially in the elven forests take this as a day of celebration. The Ice Elves of the Adri are welcome to become part of Greater Nyrond. They must however swear fealty to the throne as the other elven nation have.


----------



## Melkor Lord Of ALL! (Jan 27, 2005)

Princess Lanfear, representing the Gallador`s Concord on the conference, is stunned for the moment, than she laughs, it takes some time before she stops:

"So, this is the end of Eclavdra?! Isn`t it ironic that being once so great has chosen such a pathetic death!? It seems that she was nothing without her precious Godess! Now we are all supposed to weep, right? Well, at least we have some entertainment at this disastrous conference!"


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Jan 27, 2005)

I'm retaining control of the Yuan-Ti and Ice Elves until the end of Turn 1.

  -

  There is no celebration of Eclavdras' death in Aliador.
  There is a general sense that her passing may foretell a greater passing, which might include the elves.
  When the Elves of Aliador find out that elves elsewhere are celebrating Eclavdras' death, they are saddened, and in a few cases infuriated.

  In the Lendore Isles, an impromptu celebration of Eclavdras' death starts.  The celebration doesn't last long, for the elves of Aliador arrive and forcibly halt it and rebuke the elves involved.  There are angry words exchanged, and both sides depart from the scene in hostility.

  The good drow in Aliador and those few drow, who have passed through Withdrawal and are now good aligned, go into mourning.

  Eilistraee is unable to mourn, for if she mourns it will cause the drow in Withdrawal to suffer.  Eilistraee continues her 24 hour task of trying to bring all the drow through Withdrawal and to good alignment.


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Jan 27, 2005)

Kalanyr said:
			
		

> Faerinaal will approach Eclavdra making no move to attack the Imp.
> 
> "Your master was directly responsible for this, I will not forget."




IC: TEC Summit
Imp gazed at Faerinaal with loathing written all over his face. And hissed hatefully.

"If You do so, challenge him in open combat, coward. It is You who rendered His attempt to free Her will from Elistraee's corruption meaningless."


Meantime, Morwel's place
Furious _sending_ from Iuz reached Morwel.

"*MORWEL* ! I challenge You, to duel to death ! No magic, No divine power and only flesh and steel ! You have three heartbeats for response ... until communication spell fade avay."

This is heareble by anyone present nearby, Iuz is yelling furiously ... even if his voice is weak. Image of Iuz's Circus, where gladiators were fighting to death for pleasure of masses is also present. Morwel can see great sigils inscribed on the walls of the place. They are apparently unmaking all magic inside the arena. Red line borders where spell's influence ends.

OOC: Yup, it would be duel to death on mortal means. A +4 D +3 for Iuz and Morwel if she respond to challenge inmediatelly. Serpenteye will rule resolution ... But in case of Iuz's defeat he is physically dead. His spirit flees, after magic of the field wears off.


----------



## Melkor Lord Of ALL! (Jan 27, 2005)

Xael!

Upon arriving your forces are accomodated with elves sent by Kalanyr, and one of Gallador`s daughters, Karthis Princess of Bones, greets Mordenkainen. She is a gaunt woman wearing wizard`s robes.

"Greetings mighty wizard! I have long desired to meet you and exchange arcane knowledge. My knowledge of the Art of Necromancy is quite vast, even my father admits it! If you desire undeath servitors, may your wizards help us with converting undeath legions of Salitisa!"

OOC: You can gain around 100 regular Pl of undeath if you help in converting them!


----------



## Melkor Lord Of ALL! (Jan 27, 2005)

Rikandur Azebol said:
			
		

> Edena ! :
> 
> IC:
> 
> ...




Lord Gallador bows deeply to Drelzna:

"I am grateful for your help and bravery. It is unfortunate that I can`t send forces to help your Lord, but my own realms on Oerth are barely defended at all! But I urge Lord Iuz not to act in reckless anger, it isn`t likely entire Pact will be turned against him!"

OOC: Princess Meliana( 1 Epic Pl) is still on side of Iuz, you can treat her as shared NPC, and post her actions, she is CE and more similar to Iuz than her father.


----------



## Xael (Jan 27, 2005)

Melkor said:
			
		

> Upon arriving your forces are accomodated with elves sent by Kalanyr, and one of Gallador`s daughters, Karthis Princess of Bones, greets Mordenkainen. She is a gaunt woman wearing wizard`s robes.
> 
> "Greetings mighty wizard! I have long desired to meet you and exchange arcane knowledge. My knowledge of the Art of Necromancy is quite vast, even my father admits it! If you desire undeath servitors, may your wizards help us with converting undeath legions of Salitisa!"
> 
> OOC: You can gain around 100 regular Pl of undeath if you help in converting them!




"Greetings to you too mighty Necromancer. We see no reason not to accept undead servitors, for it would be a waste to see them all destroyed. My wizards will help in converting or capturing the enemy undead legions at best of their abilities. We believe that this war will help greatly in the future battles against Vecna, and since to wage war we came, we should at least try to gain something from it. Needless destruction will not help anybody."

OOC: Deal!


----------



## Kalanyr (Jan 27, 2005)

OOC - I presume we are both relatively even on about 1 epic PL, if this is not the case ignore the below, I'm not foolish enough to enter a battle where I'm at a huge disadvantage.


Morwel ponders for a moment and nods
"Challenge accepted. Today is your final day upon this realm, old one."


Serpenteye (Rikandur, not for your eyes, but no evil traps for Iuz are set here, other things are dealt with.)
Private
[sblock]

Morwel will quickly remove a sufficient part (possibly by cutting it off) of herself for Faerinaal to clone her upon his return (if Iuz's death is not permanent by his words, her's will not be either), just before answering Iuz's challenge.

If Morwel survives this she'll depart and then check for any surprises that Iuz may have attempted to put on her person or surroundings.

And if this is an ambush Morwel will immediately flee as fast as possible to the boundaries of the warded area and then magically depart. And all available Elite PL teleport in to assist her escape.
[/sblock]


----------



## Airwhale (Jan 27, 2005)

5 elite pls (5 spelljammer ships) are headed to Gibinal to assist Melkors troops.  

They do come with the stipulation that previous agreements to Ginsel may require their (and Foran's) removal next season.


----------



## Kalanyr (Jan 27, 2005)

Faerinaal shakes his head

"I am not foolish enough to sacrifice my life meaninglessly, if I believed I had a chance against your master or that my death would destroy him, I would. And my meddling was identical to that of your master, unless you think Free Will and Free Will cancel out, your moanings are meaningless as were those of your master. Besides your own testimony says that Ellistrae arrived *after* the withdrawal began. "


----------



## Uvenelei (Jan 27, 2005)

A sending to Iuz:
[sblock] Do not do this, Old One! I'd love to see her dead too, but you can't win this. If you allow the rest of the Pact to dismantle your empire, Vecna wins, and we lose. And I do not lose, Old One, never!

If you still insist on this duel against a weaker foe than Vecna, then at least tell me your scheme. You're too cunning to throw your life and power away like this.[/sblock]


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jan 27, 2005)

Galeda sat in observation of the TEC summit, he was not surprised at Iuz being found guilty, but the following events were a tad hard to stomach. His jaw hung open, not because he was about to eat something, or because he was yelling, or even vomiting (though he probably wasn’t far from it) but because he saw one of the pact members, the very founder of the pact in fact, kill herself in front of all the other pact members.

“So this is why Hachiman insisted on not joining the pact,” he muttered to himself, “Guess Queen Eclavdra can’t really help her people with her essence irrevocably destroyed. What a fine example for all the other drow to follow, a sense of determination which can drive a woman to destroy her own soul rather than give her people the leadership they need. Yep, things could have been done better here.”

He continued watching, though out of morbid curiosity now rather than any urge to have Nippon and Zindia join the pact. He sighed and ran a hand over his face in frustration when Iuz challenged Morwel.

“Well isn’t this grand, a demigod of lies and deception, having been unable to successfully lie and deceive, would seek to take down another powerful being with him. We’re just paving the way for the Whispered One here,” Galeda’s pessimistic mumbling continues, followed by a groan when Morwel accepted the challenge, “Well, that’s everything I need to see.”

Galeda leaned back and telepathically contacted Hachiman with a report on the summit thus far.


*          *          *          *          *


Hachiman sat, stringing his bow. Back when he was a mortal the warrior cast were known for their marksmanship before they were known for their skill with the sword. He was no exception, having a far greater mastery of the bow than the sword he often carried. Made from mulberry wood, and heavily enchanted, it had long served him even after he ascended. And now he would need the bow again.

In truth, war was not the only reason people had faith in him. He was also the demigod of agriculture, and when he wasn’t on the battlefield he was granting plentiful crops and filling the fish nets of his faithful. Back when he was mortal, a very long time ago, it was not only his terrifying prowess on the battlefield that he was known for.

But that was not the time for reminiscing, Gallador had granted him an audience, and us much as Hachiman may have despised whatever the vampire lord stood for, he desired even more to minimise the threat pose by the Whispered One.

“The enemy of my enemy may in truth be my enemy, but at least they too want the greater threat dealt with,” he told himself.

Hachiman paused, and his expression changed as Galeda got in contact with him and explained the events at the summit. He shook his head sadly, and then carefully unstringed his bow. He had to take care of the now more pressing matter at hand.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Jan 27, 2005)

TO RIKANDUR AND TO KALANYR

  Is this the Day We Killed All Our Player Characters?  (chuckles)

  -

  Eilistraee sends a message to both Iuz and Morwel:

  Are you both out of your minds?
  If Vecna is out there, he's going to sit and watch the show!  And laugh!
  And who is going to defend and protect the elves, drow, humans and humanoids, if our demipowers are slaughtering each other?  Who is going to protect them from Vecna?  Or whoever it is.
  Don't do this!
  Is not the death of Eclavdra enough for you?


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Jan 27, 2005)

Before this goes any further, I want to make something clear:  I am giving Lady Shadow to Rikandur as an NPC to play, unless Serpenteye overrules me.

  Who is Lady Shadow?
  She is a drow who went into Withdrawal, but like many others did not become good, but instead became far more evil than before:  thus the Dark Drow came into being.
  Lady Shadow isn't a high level character.  She's a cleric/wizard/fighter of low levels in each class.
  But she is a threat anyways, because she is extremely evil.  She is a Dark Drow.

  Lady Shadow would have claimed the rulership of the Drow at the TEC Summit, but it was patently clear to her that nobody would acceed to her claim.
  Also, Lady Shadow seriously doubted the Dark Drow would care for her claim either.

  Now, since I am playing the good drow, it is not appropriate that I play any of the Dark Drow.
  Therefore, I am giving Lady Shadow away right now.  To Rikandur.  I feel it is the right thing to do.

  For the record, you should have killed her, folks.  She is far too dangerous a being to be allowed to live.

  EDIT:  Honestly, none of you want me playing Lady Shadow.  And I mean it.  Serpenteye, you saw the e-mail, didn't you?  Really, let someone else play this dreadful character.


----------



## Melkor Lord Of ALL! (Jan 27, 2005)

Festy Dog!

Hachiman finds Lord Gallador in the chambers of Galion Vool, looking over the maps. With him you see a Vampire Lord wearing armor resembling a Demon covered in fllesh and blood, and a sturdy Duergar in mithril armor.

"Greetings, Lord Hachiman! I have heard much about your skill in warfare, surely you would help us devise a plan to cleanse this world from Vecna`s followers. Meet my son, Karghatorm known as Dread Prince, and Duergar Prince Rothgar Darksteel. 

Currently we are waiting for other nations to send forces to our aid. When all allies are gathered, I am going to send most of our regular armies to assault the capital of the strongest Warlord. But it would be a fake strike, as our Elite forces would then attack the strongholds of other Warlords!"


----------



## Melkor Lord Of ALL! (Jan 27, 2005)

OOC: To those that are sending forces to Gibenei!

Your generals can participate in planning the strike ( see above post). The meeting room is immune to any scrying.


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Jan 27, 2005)

Kalanyr said:
			
		

> OOC - I presume we are both relatively even on about 1 epic PL, if this is not the case ignore the below, I'm not foolish enough to enter a battle where I'm at a huge disadvantage.
> 
> Morwel ponders for a moment and nods
> "Challenge accepted. Today is your final day upon this realm, old one."




OOC:
As far as I know, Iuz is about as weak. And try to understand his mindset ... He is facing something worse than just anihilation. He is facing destruction of his legend. Something that no god/demon/megalomaniac would let pass. He is sure that everyone, literally everyone are now against him. And he is going to take down someone with him, and he hates Morwel more than Elistraee who he beaten eariler. Kalanyr, could we write it in three steps ? For dramatic purpouses. 
Preparations, where both our fighters will prepare mentally and physically ... and I advise Morwel to get used to mundane rapier.  And crowd could assemble, usual bloodthirsty scum from Dorakaa. They will cheer Morwel or Iuz, whoever will strike their fancy. For them it will be only entertainment. I will use this part to show Iuz's personality, from my point of view, and all precautions made by him. Mostly getting himself enraged enough to overcome fear. And to show fear of those whose lives depend of Iuz's success. It's up to You, how You will describe Morwel's preparations.  
Duel from the beggining to almost it's end ... starting from taunts from Iuz, description of his real looks for Morwel's, now mortal, eyes. Without divine splendor Iuz isn't that repulsive ... His evil is gnaving at his soul mostly, not at his surroundings.
I'm curious how Morwel really is without all shiny stuff. It's a trial of character on my part. 
Finish ! When one of our PC's will strike last time, resolution and impact on whole Sphere should be at least hinted. And burial of Morwel if she die ... Iuz's burial will be performed by crows and wild dogs. In Empire nobody like losers.  

In fact I'm thinking that defying TEC Pact to the end, wich is full of lawful and good guys is thing that Iuz, cannonical Iuz would do anyway. Do You have any couterproposals, Kalanyr ?

Rest, People ... Remeber that Iuz is conviced that All in TEC Pact, except those who voted for his innocence, wich is more or less true, are bloodthirsty beasts craving for his blood Wolf God "betrayed" him, King Rhynnon gave to his demoncidal impulses and lied, Scarlet Brothers were alvays suspected of treasony and Morwel ? I would say it is best left unspoken, what Iuz thinks about Morwel. I weren't intending Iuz to steal Eclavdra's Artifact. His feelings are deeply hurt, and now he is conviced that *All* will jump on him just like they jumped on hapless Drow and brainwashed them to _good_. And He didn't know of Eclavdra's death ... His sending to her was sort of admiration to her cunning. :\ 
I think that I would explain OOC future reactions of my PC, Iuz or other, so nobody will be misguided that I and my PC are one and the same.   

If anyone want to interfere in their Duel, I would say that someone capable of flying could Teleport hig above City's wards ... between Clouds that alvays above Iuz's Capital. And interfere in last moments of combat, not earlier ... please.    

IC:

Morwel's place
"Then move here ... or You are afraid ? Take my hand."

Mocked Iuz, extending his hand trough image towards Morwel invtingly. She could see that this strange portal is closing ... crackling energies on it's border sickening in their primodal uncariness if they crush them or not. Sha have mere minute before it will close up. Or before Iuz will loose patience.

Uvenelei, Tempest recived angry _sending_:
[sblock]I will eat her heart, she's just stupid woman. And araise from ashes ! And crush all standing in my way !!! Your faith is right, barbarity is natural state of men ... goodness is corruption of our freedom. And I will not loose ... I'm Demon Lord.[/sblock]

Edena, Elistraee recived such agressvie _sending_ that her ears bleed:
[sblock] YOU [CENSORED], [CENSORED] in the [CENSORED] !!! YOU STOLEN ECLAVDRA'S SPIRIT AND LET HER DIE LIKE DOG ?! YOU ... You will recive fruits of Your actions. And I'm sure ... that Your Mother is proud of You. And she will laugh with me from Your misery after I will force her back to life. There is noe escape from Iuz."[/sblock]

Kalanyr:

Imp response was sharp, and very true. Deviling sneered.

"You fear him, and fear to admit it. Worst type of covardice. What Morwel sees in such worthless ... man ? She at least is brave, and strides to her ends consequently without flinching. She is facing death on this Arena, and what will You do ? I will cheer my Master deep in my small, black heart."


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Jan 27, 2005)

Eclavdra, Velsharess of the Drow, lays dead in the chamber of the TEC Summit.
  A great pool of red blood now surrounds her, her mouth is open, and her eyes gaze sightlessly.
  The Morganti Sword is still buried in her up to the hilt, piercing her heart, blade extending out her back, in the final gesture of a woman who lived a benighted life.
  Her hands are open, arms extended, in her final plea, made to the TEC Summit.
  A plea that has been ignored.

  -

  Eilistraee shrieks at Iuzs' sending, then heals her injured ears.
  Eilistraee sends a response back:

  I will not partake of this madness.
  If you want to fight, you will fight without my intervention for or against you.
  I have a million drow to heal here, and that is far more important that your battles.

  As for my Mother and Father, the madness that overtook them both ends now.  The elves are reuniting.  It is over.
  Do you understand?
  It is OVER.
  Mother will understand this soon enough, when she sees what has befallen.  My Brother will be forced to accept it.
  And Father will accept it.  He will have to accept it.  The Reunification is now.

  Then Eilistraee returns to aiding the stricken drow going through Withdrawal in the Hospice of Stars.


----------



## Gurdjieff (Jan 27, 2005)

Melkor said:
			
		

> Currently we are waiting for other nations to send forces to our aid. When all allies are gathered, I am going to send most of our regular armies to assault the capital of the strongest Warlord. But it would be a fake strike, as our Elite forces would then attack the strongholds of other Warlords!"




Nazarn listens patiently as the Vampire Lord speaks, and when he is done, Nazarn speaks up:
"What are the risks for the people of King Scarseer? How many casualties will you predict in this fake assault? I have no intention of seeing the people or the Reich die because of some smokescreen."


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Jan 27, 2005)

Abbon, dutifully, stands in a moment of silent respect for Eclavdra's display. After a suitable time, he speaks up.

"Well, there are two issues that come to mind, which unfortunately need to be addressed. Firstly, seeing as Eclavdra appointed no heir, who shall we acknowledge as ruler of her Empire?"

"And second, seeing that a battle between Iuz and Morwel could be considered an attack an a Pact member by a foreign power... Well, there are a number of sections that come into play. We do have an unprotected aggression clause on the table, advocated by Nyrond, and I suppose that, if ratified, it would keep the rest of us out of this mess. In any case, we would prefer it if Iuz and Morwel were to wait and have their contest _after_ the Pact has determined what its response should be."


----------



## Airwhale (Jan 27, 2005)

Melkor said:
			
		

> Currently we are waiting for other nations to send forces to our aid. When all allies are gathered, I am going to send most of our regular armies to assault the capital of the strongest Warlord. But it would be a fake strike, as our Elite forces would then attack the strongholds of other Warlords!"




Foran speaks:

"Lord, our last assult was structured around a surprise attack with Elite forces to assasinate a warloard.  We found, however, that their warlords called upon the other warloards, and,  a massive amount of regular undead troops.  We have no reason to expect that this will not happen again.  Spliting our forces only allows our enemy to focus his attack on the weaker of our two halves.  

It would seem logical that the armys of our opponents are all grouped together, and our regular forces will be facing the combined army of our opponents, while our elite forces would find nothing but empty strongholds."


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Jan 27, 2005)

Eilistraee sends a message to the TEC Summit in which she claims Ladyship (Lordship) over the Drow of Eclavdor.

  OOC:  As I previously stated, I am giving Lady Shadow to Rikandur to play, unless Serpenteye overrules me.  Thus, since I am not playing Lady Shadow, I cannot very well have her make a claim to the Drow of Eclavdor, to the Dark Drow, or to any other drow.  Were I playing her, she would claim them all.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jan 27, 2005)

Edit-Wrong Place


----------



## Melkor Lord Of ALL! (Jan 27, 2005)

Airwhale, Venus!

"What do you propose then?" - Prince Kargathorm responds instead of his father, staring coldly at the warrior of Ginsel, his voice like the crackling ice. "And it is unlikely they will send all forces, they don`t fully trust one another. This way we can get their infrastucture, and resources. We have agents all across this world"

Then he turns to Nazarn, his expression something between subtle irony and contempt( OOC: imagine a guy who could slaughter cities and not reveal any emotions, Prince of Dread is most feared of all Gallador`s children, and they aren`t a nice people at all!)

"Hmm, your risk will be as great as of the other soldiers, don`t you trust my father? Lord Gallador has never betrayed his ally. Your losses will be repayed with our undeath warriors, they are vastly superior to the living soldiers."


----------



## Bugbear (Jan 27, 2005)

*ATTN Edena*

*A message for Eilistraee*

You had assured me that Eclavdra was of sound mind. Clearly this has proven to be a false assumption. She was not ready to leave our care and in that matter we take full responsibility. My agreement with Eclavdra was a simple one. She would be permitted to take part in the TEC conference and the regalia were to be held by Greater Nyrond until she had proven that she was sane enough to be entrusted with their power. She agreed to this without hesitation. 

However, I agreed to release the Regalia of lordly Might to you, under the pretense that you would guard it until Eclavdra was ready to reclaim them.  Unfortunately, She will now never be ready to claim them. Eclavdra has no heir, and since the Regalia are in my possession (You never posted that you were taking them) and Eclavdra has failed in her part of our bargain, I see no reason to turn them over to you. 


_~Sethanon Rhynnon, King of Greater Nyrond and Protector of the Eastern Forests_


----------



## Airwhale (Jan 28, 2005)

Melkor said:
			
		

> Airwhale, Venus!
> 
> "What do you propose then?" - Prince Kargathorm responds instead of his father, staring coldly at the warrior of Ginsel, his voice like the crackling ice. "And it is unlikely they will send all forces, they don`t fully trust one another. This way we can get their infrastucture, and resources. We have agents all across this world"
> 
> "




"Prince Kargathorm,

Your father has agreed to cover the cost of all losses of this war, and, as such, the final stratagy must be left to him.  I am simply saying that, by spliting our forces, we allow ourselves to be potentally divided by the enemy. I beleve that our opponents, while they do not trust each other, are cooperating very fully, and realize the obvious danger your mighty armys present.  You have forced them into *very* close cooperation. A lightning fast strike was attempted by us before, and we were forced to retreat becuse of their cooperation.

Any gains in industry via these gurrilla tactics will quickly be lost, as we do not have enough armys capable of teleportation to hold that much land. 

I would beleve that we do have the numbers to make an effective frontal assult.  I also beleve that it may be possable to fool our enemys into thinking that we are weak.  If they were to attack us on our own terms, we may be able to lure them into a trap.

Again, I mean no disrespect.  I have full faith that any course the undieing King choses, it will be the correct one."


----------



## Melkor Lord Of ALL! (Jan 28, 2005)

"Foran might be right, my son." -Lord Gallador speaks after carefully listening to the conversation. 

"But they are not that likely to attack Valion Gool, they know of reinforcements coming. But one of the Warlords, Lord Yaghal, has allied with me. Maybe we can lure the other Warlords into attacking him? If we could fake a skirmish between our forces the Warlords would think Yaghal is alone and easy pray, and might attack him, falling into the trap. What do other Commanders think?"


----------



## Melkor Lord Of ALL! (Jan 28, 2005)

Serpenteye, what Lord Yaghal thinks of the above plan?


----------



## Anabstercorian (Jan 28, 2005)

*Morwel*, *Iuz*:

The Triumvirate Rebellious would like to quietly ask that you two delay your duel until after the end of the TEC Summit. Are you two civilized creatures, men and women of thought and reason, or mere animals lashing out at each other in spite? You do your reputations no good with this grudge match.

Iuz, your preparations for war are premature. Your punishment for your actions has yet to be determined, and given that you made no act of open war against another nation, I find it unlikely that you will be punished with same.

Morwel, who will lead your people if you die?


----------



## Kalanyr (Jan 28, 2005)

Faerinaal blinks at the Imp

"I admitted I feared him, are all your words this empty and full of lies ?"


I have only one problem with Iuz's terms, I do not think this duel should be held in his lands, this is a great advantage for him even if I win (I would prefer a more neutral arena for our conflict). But I find your 3 stages acceptable.


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Jan 28, 2005)

Kalanyr said:
			
		

> Faerinaal blinks at the Imp
> 
> "I admitted I feared him, are all your words this empty and full of lies ?"
> 
> ...




OOC:
That's why Iuz propose it to be so ... fast. Without magical interference of any kind. And think of that, If Morwel defeat Iuz publicly ... before his own people. She, according to Empire's law of the strong, would *prove to be strongest*. With this duel in Iuz's lands he risks more than just destruction of his flesh. And I would explain to You why I think Iuz might "surviwe" death. He, beside being deity is also Demon Lord ... and I'm preparing special , harmless to her, suprise in case that Morwel would win. Then she could claim his Empire ... but should behave accordingly or her prestige, gained by winning with Iuz will wanish quickly. I repeat, this is Chaotic Evil country folks ! 

What would Iuz do if he win ? He will do to her, what he was intending to do with Elistraee. Rob her of Divinity, and send home ... completly defeated and crying.   And I have special suprise, in case that Iuz would won, too. Edena given me Dark Elves ! And I'm going to show how vile they are.  Again, they will ingnore Morwel ... who she is ... acha, this crying cheap of unhappines who fled crying like little girl.  

You have my word, that Iuz lied that he will kill Morwel, he intends defeating her and taking what he please, to rebuild his shaken confidence.

Guilt Puppy, what with incapaciated, paralyzed and wrecked Elder Brother ? Should Iuz throw him out to trash ? Or Brotherhood want him back ?

IC:

Imp smirked ... And showed his horns.

"You admitted it when I told You this, otherwise You would not don't You ? Why lie when truth is more ... useful ? And words are empty, as alvays."


----------



## William Ronald (Jan 28, 2005)

> Originally posted by *Serpenteye*
> 
> Most of them cannot reply to you, but one old woman does. "I was powerful once. For five hundred years I was the Matron of House Sa'nat and millions of slaves, endless generations of their short and miserable lives, lived and died by my word. I was a Priestess and a Sorceress and none could defy my will without fear." She sighs wearily.
> "I lived my life for power, like all other truly great Drow, unlike the pathetic mass of fearful, hateful and lustful wretches beneath me. For almost a thousand years I killed and schemed and seduced without remorse, to defend and expand my greatness and power. The hunger for power consumed me and fulfilled me. It made me the person I am." She's silent for a moment, her expression unreadable.”
> ...




On Redemption (PUBLIC):
[sblock]
“I am aware of the evil in your past, and I can forgive you for the evil that you have committed against me.  I do this as a gift, and a hope that it will aid your redemption.  For signs against a deity, a deity can forgive.  I do so now.”  

“However, for the wrongs committed against others, I cannot grant atonement.  For such to occur, you must seek forgiveness from those whom you have wronged or perhaps from their kindred.  Even if they do not forgive, you will have at least made an effort and move towards redemption. Forgiveness is a gift that must be freely given.”

"Even if it is not granted, at least seeking forgivenss is a step towards redemption and enlightenment."

“We must all live with our past actions, for good or ill.  You cannot unmake the past. Yet you do have the power to choose how you will live now and in the future.  By seeking the forgiveness of those you have wronged, you can show regret for your actions and strengthen the resolve to not repeat them."

"It is up to others to chose to forgive the wrongs that you have committed against them.  You can live your life in such a way that will show that you choose a different path.  In doing so, you can try to honor the memory of those you have wronged.”

“Also, know that I have seen many who have committed great sins seek redemption.  I have known fiends and efreet who sought redemption after millennia of evil – whose deeds are far darker than your own.   I have seen them emerge from the darkest desires of their heart to stand for light and goodness. They have found redemption and as much peace as they can. While we must take responsibility for our actions, we can choose to act differently than we have in the past.”

“As for why I do not strike you down, you already seek to explore the possibilities for change and redemption.  That is a beginning.  Shortly after my ascension, I asked Zodal the deity of mercy, hope and benevolence how he could consider even the darkest and most hateful deities such as Nerull and Incabulos friends. He replied that he believes that with enough effort by him, he might convince them to change their ways.  He cited the examples of fiends who renounced the ways of evil, and became servants of the gods of goodness and mercy.”

“These are some of the teachings  of  Zodal, servant of Rao, whom I am honored to call a friend:  _’Only by experiencing kindness and mercy can evil be turned from its path, whether in a single goblin or an entire nation.  Despite the world’s troubles, press on with faith that your actions bring about a better place.  Let the Zodal guide you when you would be pulled into a sea of blood, pain, anger and despair.  You are the masters of your feelings and by acting upon your positive ones you  set an example or those who have only known misery.’_”


“I will not lie to you and say that you have an easy path ahead of you.  Redemption is not easy, and requires effort.  However, you can chose to walk this path – and you do not need to walk it alone.”

“Your people were alone when Oerth and Greyspace were separated from the rest of the multiverse – an action that I believe was done by the gods to protect us.  Without the constant influence of the Queen of Spiders, your people went into withdrawal. Ellistrae chose to reawaken a part of your nature that culture and religion had buried for millennia – the elven nature of the Mordheil.  If no one had acted to provide healing, I believed your people would have died.  For they had been fed a diet of evil, as some ingest drugs, for millennia.  I aided Ellistrae because I believe her choice was the correct one.  For now, you can explore that part of your nature that was long denied to you and discern amongst good and evil for yourself.”

“Will  your people be what they might have been but for the actions of the Queen of Spiders? No, for you cannot erase the past.  However, you can choose how you face it and determine how you face the present and the future.” 

“You were truly evil.  However, we must remember that we are not just who we were or who we are.  We must remember that we are in a process of change, that we are becoming our future selves.  Remember, that you do not need to walk alone.”

"My hope is that you will have many centuries to seek redemption.  You may not entirely find peace within your lifetime.  However, I have known those who have faced great sorrow find peace in the presence of deities in their after the end of their mortal lives.  May you find peace in this life or the next."

“If you desire to speak with me further, I would desire to do so.  You may also wish to speak with the priests of Zodal in this city.  While I deplore what you have done, I do not say that redemption is beyond you.  Look within for strength, and outside of yourself for love and support.  You do not need to stand alone in your struggles with your past or in helping to shape your future.  May you find peace and redemption.”

Al’Akbar smiles sadly at the aged drow matron and bows slightly towards her. [/sblock]




> Originally posted by *Serpenteye*
> 
> Archcleric Hazen bows to Al'Akbar. "I thank you, and I too honour your devotion." He smiles. "We live in interesting times, don't you think? Times of change and times of potential. The return of the Mordheil gives great promise for the future. Perhaps soon there will be no more evil in the world. I have heard of times, dimensions and planets that have been cleansed of evil after times of great unheaval and loss. Rumoured legends of all-powerful celestials and ritual spells cast by an entire world. If the will of the original Creator allows it the same can surely happen here. We must keep our faith, above all else, if we do there's nothing we cannot accomplish."




“Indeed, Archcleric Hazen, we do live in interesting times.  The Mordheil remind us that we must be prepared for the possibilities of change, growth and redemption.  Yet we must also remember that the greatest struggle that many face is the one within.  People can choose new paths for themselves, to see brothers and sisters where they once saw mortal enemies.”

“I have heard many of the tales as well of ritual spells cast by worlds.  As for the Eternal, perhaps the ancient Flan term of the Great Mystery truly applies.  For I believe we are given free will to shape our destinies in this existence.  We can have our beliefs and our lives can be lights to those who cannot see.  For I hold that all sentience is truly akin in the great family of Being – although there are those who see only what they assume to be their superiority.   In doing so, they lessen themselves by forsaking the fellowship of their true kindred.”

“May the Peace of Rao be upon you and may the League of Athyr and all those who walk the path of enlightenment find what they seek.” 

(OOC: Serpenteye, you did a good job with Hazen.)


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Jan 28, 2005)

TO BUGBEAR

  Eilistraee answers:

  You are not required to give the Regalia to me, King Rhynnon.
  However, if I do not have the Regalia, my ability to aid the stricken drow through Withdrawal is weakened.
  And without the Regalia, my capacity to protect the Hospice of Stars from attack is lessened.
  I and the elves have one million drow to take care of here.  Their situation is grave, and caring for them is a daunting task.

  Then Eilistraee returns to her business, 24 hours each day, of aiding the drow through Withdrawal.

  TO ALL

  The good drow retrieve the body of Eclavdra, preserved by the Mercane of Lynn.
  They prepare to bury Eclavdra in Erelhei-Cinlu, her home for all those long centuries.
  They prepare a large funeral ceremony for her.

  The good drow destroy the Morganti Blade that killed her.


----------



## Airwhale (Jan 28, 2005)

The elven imperial navy would argue, at great length, that the regalia belongs to Eclavia's people, the drow under Eilistraee's care.  Eilistraee is the obvious person to care for the artifacts.  

King Rhynnon does not have any right to hold the Regalia now, although they do understand the Kings reasons for wanting to keep it from the clearly insane Eclavia.  

Keeping the Regalia from it's rightfull owners is an immoral and unlawfull thing to do, no matter if Iuz is doing it, or King Rhynnon.


----------



## William Ronald (Jan 28, 2005)

*In Memoriam*

On learning of Eclavdra's death, Al'Akbar turns to his wives Ahava, Bilqis, and Vashti.

"Eclavdra!!  I agree with the need for unity against the Whispered One, but I wish you still lived.  There was so much you could have done.  Are the nations of Oerth so divided that your last act was a desperate protest."

A'l'Akbar orders all flags of the Malkuvah Baklunim, the restored Baklunish Empire, and its embassies and consulates to be lowered to half mast.  A day of public mourning is declared in the Baklunish Empire.  Al'Akbar walks slowly in silence over the the drow embassy and speaks to some of the Mordheil who are there.  (OOC:  I assume that Eclavdra still had some people who were functional running her embassy in Ekbir.  I will have the following transmitted to Ellistrae and to Eclavdor.)

"I am deeply grieved by the news of Eclavdra's death.  Some will call it an act of madness. Others will call it an act of desperation. However, Eclavdra never did anything without a purpose.  Perhaps her fear of the Whispered One drove her to try to convince everyone of the need to stand against him."

"I believe the nations of Oerth and Greyspace need to stand against the threat of the Whispered Ones and other forces who might act against us all.  Perhaps Eclavdra, seeing the disunity of the nations, tried to have her death force unity. True unity, I believe, must come willingly."

"I will mourn with the Mordheil over Eclavdra's death.  Even when we quarrelled, I still respected her abilities.  We can only wonder what she might have  become."

"With Eclavdra's passing, the Malkuvah Baklunim recognizes the leadership of Ellistrae over Eclavdor.  When the Mordheil were struck with the Withdrawal, she acted to ensure that they did not die at the hands of their servitors.  Furthermore, she was the first to try to sustain her people through the Withdrawal.  Without a source of power or healing, I believe most of the Mordheil would have died.  Furthermore, as the daughter of Corellon Larethian and the Queen of Spiders, she has a legitimate claim to the rulership of her people."

"I will honor Eclavdra's last request. I will send an expeditionary force to fight the servants of the Whispered One in Greyspace.  Azor-alq, the hero god of light, purity, courage, and strength, will lead it.  I may join it after some matters of state are resolved."


(OOC: 5 elite PLs and 1 epic PL for the present, designed to all be very effective against the undead.)

The relief workers in the Celestial Imperium of Tsian continue to distribute food and provide other forms of humanitarian aid.  The clergy of the various faiths provide healing and other clerical magic, which probably shocks many in the Celestial Imperium.  If asked about their faiths, the clergy of Al'Akbar and others freely tell others of their beliefs.  They also share any information about the Baklunish Empire, its customs -- including a respect for the rule of law and a tradition of justice -- and explain about its ruler, the demigod Al'Akbar.  The relief workers treat all local officials and lords with great respect but take no sides in the conflict.

(OOC: I recently reposted an overview of Al'Akbar's faith. Suffice it to say that some time talking to the Baklunish visitors to the Celestial Imperium will give an average person a good idea of who Al'Akbar is, his relationship to other deities, and an overview of the Baklunish Empire.)


Al'Akbar contacts the warring parties in the Celestial Imperium.  and word of this message will no doubt reach the common people of that great land.  The sending is verbal and visual.(Al'Akbar sends the message in the language of the Celestial Imperium.)  

"In the name of the peoples of the Malkuvah Baklunim, the restored Baklunish Empire, I great you in peace and friendship.  I am Emperor Al'Akbar, the High Cleric, the Restorer of Righteousness, demigod fo Guardianship, Faithfulness, Dignity, and Duty.   The Baklunihs Empire and I respect the ancient culture and traditions of the Celestial Imperium of Tsian.  If you so desire, I am willing to sponsor a conference where each of the warring parties may seek to resolve their differences.  One of your greatest cities suffered the loss of innocent lives and took much damage.  I ask each of you to consider how your conflicts may be resolved without causing further harm to the nation that you love."

"You are the heirs of a magnificient culture and civilization that has flourished for millenia.  While I am not of your people, your language, your great works of literature and philosophy, as well as your many traditions are known to me.  In the past, I have been honored to speak with many of the deities honored by your people. Know that their love for you is deeper than the foundations of the world and vaster than the space between the stars."

"I do not know why the gods of the Celestial Imperium fell silent. However, I am granting spells to clergy whose philosophical outlook parallels that of my own clergy.  Some of my allies who are also demigods are granting spells to clergy whose views parallel their clerics. The Baklunish Empire will continue to supply food and other forms of humanitarian aid to all parties in the Celestial Imperium.  All those aiding your people have been instructed to treat the citizens and leaders of your great land with the utmost respect."

"May all the peoples of the Celestial Imperium be blessed and sustained in these troubled times and soon see better days."


----------



## Kalanyr (Jan 28, 2005)

OOC - Rikandur, you didn't need the assurance I'd already accepted I'm just noting what I find distasteful. The duel is most definitely on.

IC -
Faerinaal just stares at the Imp and sighs

"Believe as you will deviling. "


----------



## Kalanyr (Jan 28, 2005)

Morwel gestures and a thinblade flies to her hand, from somewhere in the court, and she reaches out and grasps the Sendings hand.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Jan 28, 2005)

TO WILLIAM (Public)

  [sblock]

  Eilistraee sends this message to Al'Akbar.  She cannot come personally, since she is aiding and protecting the drow in the Hospice of Stars.

  To Al'Akbar:

  Eclavdra was, sadly, quite sane.
  Eclavdra saw that Corellon, my Father, would not forgive her.  He would commit her spirit to the Abyss.
  Eclavdra knew that death was nigh to her anyways, so she choose to give her death meaning, and afterwards to protect herself from my Fathers' wrath.
  Al'Akbar, Corellon Larethian, my Father, is not the nice being most make him out to be.

  When my Mother betrayed my Father, and invoked the Godswar, she was defeated and captured.
  My Father cursed her.  My Father banished her to the Abyss.  My Fathers' curse made her over into what she is.
  It could well be argued that such punishment was just.  It could be argued that Mothers' betrayal merited any punishment imaginable.
  And yet ...
  Had he simply imprisoned her, and rehabilitated her, or tried to, she would not have become Lolth.
  Had he shown mercy, even where mercy was not merited, then Lolth would not have come into being.
  The Corruption of the Dark Elves would not have occurred. 
  The Descent of the Drow would not have occurred.
  And a great Evil would have been averted.  Unimaginable horror over millennia would have been spared the Children of Corellon.

  However my Father, in his righteous rage, knew only justice, and his justice was swift and sure.  It struck down the traitor, and it made her over into Demon, and it saw her banished to the Abyss.
  And the horror that could be, was, and is.

  Sometimes mercy is more than an act of altruism.  Sometimes mercy can be an act of pragmatism.
  Yet my father does not see it that way.  And so, as you know well, the elves in general do not see it that way either.  And also, as you know, most of the elves are celebrating the death of Eclavdra.
  Eclavdra could not hope for mercy from my Father, and most certainly not from Mother.
  The behavior of my Parents has harmed the People, brought unmeasurable suffering and misery, horror and death, upon them upon a thousand worlds, brought millennia of war and sorrow and ruin upon them.

  The drow turn away from my Mother and my Brother now.  As well they should, and my Mother and Brother both will find the draught of abandonment miserable, and painful, and withering, and perhaps they will come to feel a little of what they inflicted upon their own.
  However ...
  I hope that the People will turn away from my Father and the Seldarine.  For my Father cursed the People as surely as he cursed my Mother, and the People were innocent of Mothers' treason.
  Father will never stray from his righteous rage, will never forget or forgive, and will never stop punishing my Mother for the great treason she committed.  If the People follow Father, then they too will never forget or forgive, and the division of the People will never be ended, and the horror and suffering will continue for millennia to come.

  So yes, I hope the People will begin a Withdrawal of their own, and turn their faces from the Seldarine.  Then perhaps Father will step down from the pedestal of righteous justice, and find that he must listen to his heart once more.

  However, that is only what may be, and not what is.
  Eclavdra, had no salvation.  Caught between Righteous Wrath from Father, and Red Vengeance from Mother, there was no Mercy to be found.
  Did not Lady Shadow say as much, at the TEC Summit?
  And did not Iuz the Old say as much, after her vote?
  Thanks to the insistence of my Fathers' righteous rage, they were right.
  Eclavdra knew this.  She understood the truth well.

  The time has come for the People - all the People - to choose their own course, and not be beholden to the dispute between my Family.  Enough is enough.  
  Not even the Gods have the right to dictate endless suffering and misery to their mortal children in the name of a Family Feud.  
  Let the People say it so.

[/sblock]

  ALSO TO WILLIAM  (Public)

  [sblock]

  Eilistraee concludes, in a harsh and resolute tone:

  Eclavdra was a pawn, caught between the competing TEC Powers, who would use her to advance their agenda, heedless of bloody consequences and heedless of dangers from without.
  The manipulation of Eclavdra by the TEC Powers aided in her death.
  Thus it is with the elves and the drow.
  They are pawns, caught between the competing Gods of the Seldarine, in their petty and endless feuds ... devoid of mercy or reason, locked in righteousness and vengeance and anger and madness, the Seldarine and Lolth alike heedless of the bloody consequences and heedless of dangers without.
  And the result has been the death of millions of elves and drow, and the withering of the gardens of our People.
  The manipulation of Eclavdra by the TEC Powers aided in her death.  
  The manipulations of Mother and Father aided in the death of Eclavdra. 
  I have a million suffering beings in this Hospice, yet that is a small suffering compared to the greater suffering Mother and Father have insistently, endlessly, decreed.
  Well, it ends now.  It ends now, before Mother and Father destroy all the People with their Feud.
  I give to People and drow alike a new boon!
  I give to them the Shining Lady!

  [/sblock]


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Jan 28, 2005)

Now that Gallador has taken a stance which is not directly hostile toward us, the Brotherhood will send the following immediately to Gibenei: *2 epPL, 25 elPL, 120 rPL*. The two epics being Elder Brothers, and among the elites, clerics of Wee Jas who will now accept Al'Akbar's offered spells, assuming he doesn't mind them being used on a very tentative basis.

_(Serpenteye, please correct me if my understanding of crazospace travel is wrong, and the listed epics and elites are unable to transport the listed regulars.)_


----------



## Melkor Lord Of ALL! (Jan 28, 2005)

Guilt Puppy, William, Uvenelei, Festy Dog, Xael, Knight Otu, Airwhale, Venus, Kalanyr!


It seems there are enough forces on Gibenei to proceed with crushing Vecna`s followers, and I don`t think time is on our side! Your generals are invited to help with military plans, I am now waiting for Serpenteye showing.


----------



## Melkor Lord Of ALL! (Jan 28, 2005)

Hmm, it still seems like Warlords might have more regular troops( total IC of Gibenei is propably around 1200,), but we have decisive advantage in Elite and  Epic Pl.


----------



## Xael (Jan 28, 2005)

Melkor & other allied commanders:

[sblock]Mordenkainen gives his support on the idea of making quick strikes against the leaders and elite forces of their enemies with elite and epic troops, but notes that more information might be required. The number of enemy leaders and elite/epic forces and their position(s) should be known before taking any actions of such nature.

Mordenkainen doesn't like the idea of full war with regular troops, but if the enemy leaders are too well protected, he agrees that it is the only way. If such massive battles are to be fought, he points that he would like to bring 70 Regular PLs more to the battle, bringing his total number of Regular forces to 150 Regular PLs.[/sblock]


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Jan 28, 2005)

*Preludium to Duel.*



			
				Kalanyr said:
			
		

> OOC - Rikandur, you didn't need the assurance I'd already accepted I'm just noting what I find distasteful. The duel is most definitely on.
> 
> IC -
> Faerinaal just stares at the Imp and sighs
> ...




OOC: Och, I know ... but in case that You might feel slighted I would like to know how You imagine Morwel in mortal shape. I'm betting my left ear that it is shocking sensation to her. Iuz ... remember mortality well enough. And I'm writing Iuz's personality along with tips of his battle strategies and schemes concerning Morwel so You could write Your part of "mixed" action satisfingly for both of Us. How do You imagine this duel ? Full of pathos, like old battles between Light and Darkness. Or like huge mistake made by two, not so different, persons ?

And, maybe, we should wait for finish for players interested in interfering, and Serpenteye.   

Acha, DM, Iuz weakens himself to equal Morwel in PL's if he gained more than 0,1 over her. Ok ? This divine power goes to Gallador, temporarily making him Deity. He could easily guess from who it comes. Mostly Evil power, so he wouldn't go mad. 

Anyways returning to "reality".   

IC: 
TEC Summit.

Imp gazed on Faerinnal and yelled on servant, demanding bottle of foul orcish vodka.

"Let it be ... we are both very nervous about those we held dear. I propose to drink."

Dorakaa, Circus's arena.

"Welcome. This is how to be just flesh to be grinded, remeber it well."

Spoke Iuz to Morwel, when weight of mortality fell on Queen's shoulders. Old One ? Yes it was him who take her here. Crude, dirty and filled with stench of blood. Awful place ...

"We have some time ... so prepare Yourself ... and put on some clothes, children will watch."

Iuz walked avay and instead of him come scarred hobgoblin, who eyed Morwel like piece of meat at butchery, not like woman, and spoke in his guttural voice.

"Old One wishes that his people see his triumph. Crowd is assembling ... You have time to prepare Yourself. Do You ever fought on arena ? You have good body, for an elf ... fine muscles, well devolped ... but do You have any experience ? I could give You few tips."

He looked on elven blade in her grasp, smiled to himself and gestured toward the rack filled with all manner of weaponry.

"Maybe You would consider ... heavier weapon ? This needle won't pierce demon's hide without magic. And You should take some dagger or two ... Demons use their fangs and nails often ... and Yours are much less useful."

He presented her with ugly dagger, sharpened freshly with barbed edge. Seeing her gaze hobgoblin smirked.

"Try to move it in the wound, crowd loves big bloodshed. And when one is screaming loudly."


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Jan 28, 2005)

*[COLOR=SandyBrown]Before the Fight, Iuz.[/COLOR]*

OOC:
Kalanyr, don't feel obliged in any way. I'm not nagging You for speed. 

IC:
Dorakaa, Arena's waiting room.

"My lord ... she is unworthy dying of Your blade ! Let us prove our loyalty to You and kill her !"

Black skinned elven woman, more known as Lady Shadow, was trying to persuade her new Master to ... not fight, dread written all over her face. Iuz only grunted, ignoring her completly, wholly contentrated on moving whetstone over greatsword he will be using. Distracted, he spoked with distant tone, while pouring olive over the blade.

"What is Your fear, child ?"

She outbursted, emotions tearing her too strong to care for anything.

"You may die here ! I will die if another God will abadon me !"

He checked blade under the light, his brutal face absolutely uncaring, and spoke sweetly.

"Too bad ... Then You should wish me luck. Now don't distract me, or I will gut You. Blade must be sharp ..."

Iuz grinned in darkened room, his eyes reflecting lights and for a moment light from small window displayed patch of red skin over his shoulder. And muscles moving beyond it like cables. Drow woman departed, infuriated.

"Iuz ... and his old blade, we hadn't seen each other for ages, do You missed taste of blood, my love ?"


----------



## Melkor Lord Of ALL! (Jan 28, 2005)

The forces on Gibenei! All interested and Serpenteye please check!"

Knight Otu- 50 rPl
Uvenelei- 30 rPl 
Kalanyr-  50 regular PL (elves, goblins, some weak fey, orcs, dwarves, animals), 10 elite PL and 1 Epic PL
Venus-  50 rPl and 2 Epic Pl( Nazarn the Hero-Deity)
Festy Dog- Hachiman (3 ePL) and 1 epic PL, 15 elite PL and 150 rPL
Xael- 150 rPl, 25 Elite, 2 Epic and Mordenkainem( 2 Epic) +100 rPl of Salitisa`s undeath if already converted by Xael`s wizards
William- 5 elite PLs and 1 epic PL 
Guilt Puppy- 2 epPL, 25 elPL, 120 rPL
Airwhale- 5 Elite and 1 Epic(Foran)
Edena- 10 Elite of Yuan-Ti, and 2 Elite of Ice Elves

My own forces:
- 40 Elite( 12 worth of losses, were replaced by Vampire Drow if possible)
-7 Epic (including Lord Gallador)
- 200 rPl + 200 rPl of Salitisa`s undeath if already converted
- on Oerth: 10 Elite Pl and 2 EPic in reserve, plus any Vampire Drow if left, will join in major battle- not counting in total numbers

And there is allied Warlord, Lord Yaghal: 1 Epic, 10 Elite and 150 rPl( but propably had some losses)

Total number:

-1100 rPL
-147 Elite Pl
-24 Epic Pl 

Now, here is some info on the Gibenei Powers, hopefully Serpenteye can give more:


Political Climate: Evil. A dozen little empires squabble for power over this ravaged sphere in an ever-changing patchwork of alliances.
IC: Between 50 and 200 each.
PL: Between an equivalent 100 rPL and an equivalent 600 rPL, mostly regular armies but a few tougher liches and vampire-emperors.


----------



## Xael (Jan 28, 2005)

Melkor, you can raise my Regular PL forces to 150. I transport additional 70 rPL from my reserves in Perrenland and Yatil Mountains. 

We have one hell of an army.


----------



## Melkor Lord Of ALL! (Jan 28, 2005)

Yes Xael, but those Warlords have many millions of Undeath warriors

It seems average Power( there are over 10) is: 

-100 IC, which they can mobilize into 100 rPl or 1 Elite

-300 rPl- likely 150 rPl, 5 Elite and 1 Epic 

So we likely are going to face:

-2000+ rPl
-60+ Elite Pl
-10+ Epic Pl

The trick is that almost all rPl are mindless Undeath. They take orders from Necromancers and greater Undeath, so we must concentrate on Elites and Epics. 

Oh, and Vecna might show up.


----------



## Xael (Jan 28, 2005)

Melkor said:
			
		

> The trick is that almost all rPl are mindless Undeath. They take orders from Necromancers and greater Undeath, so we must concentrate on Elites and Epics.




Agreed. Once we deal with Elites and Epics, taking care of the undead mobs should become much easier. We just need to find them. And kill them. Hell, once we take out the leaders, we could basically just order the Regular troops to fall back to defensive positions, and have our Epic forces destroy/convert the Regular undead troops, since they can't really be hurt by them. Might take a while though...



> Oh, and Vecna might show up.




Well, the more reason to hurry the attack. I mean, it's better to take care of as many enemies as possible *before* he comes. I wouldn't really like if we delayed the attack too much and he just took over the whole goddamn army...


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Jan 28, 2005)

The Empire of the Yuan-Ti sends 10 Elite Armies to Gibenei.  These join the multinational force already there.
  The Ice Elves of the Adri send 2 Elite Armies to Gibenei.
  The Good Drow are unable to contribute much.  However, the equivalent of 1 Elite Army of Good Drow - drow who have made it through Withdrawal and wish to stand against the undead - arrives on Gibenei.
  Eilistraee is unable to help.  She is occupied with the stricken drow in the Hospice of Stars.

  -

  Aliador states it cannot send forces.  The Empire of Iuz withdrew all it's forces back to Oerth, because of the TEC Vote, and now an enemy host sits on it's borders.
  Aliador (and Ratik and the Lendores, it's allies) states it has 1 to 3 Epic, 25 Elite, and 100 Regular Armies it would be willing to contribute to the effort on Gibenei, if the threat of attack from an outraged and violent Iuz was not present.

  Perhaps the TEC Pact would intervene?

  Aliador proposes that:

  If Iuz would immediately recommit his forces to Gibenei and to the multinational effort against the undead there, then ...
  He should be immediately acquitted of all charges against him under the TEC Pact.

  A good act to rectify an evil act, state the elves, is a fair trade-off.

  What does the TEC Pact have to say?


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jan 28, 2005)

> Aliador proposes that:
> 
> If Iuz would immediately recommit his forces to Gibenei and to the multinational effort against the undead there, then ...
> He should be immediately acquitted of all charges against him under the TEC Pact.
> ...




"Iuz' breach was not a matter of morality, but of contract law.  No 'good' or 'evil' is in question, so neither can rectify the matter.  That said, I can assure you that any attacks by Iuz against neighboring nations will be taken into account when sentence is passed."


----------



## Melkor Lord Of ALL! (Jan 28, 2005)

Xael said:
			
		

> Agreed. Once we deal with Elites and Epics, taking care of the undead mobs should become much easier. We just need to find them. And kill them. Hell, once we take out the leaders, we could basically just order the Regular troops to fall back to defensive positions, and have our Epic forces destroy/convert the Regular undead troops, since they can't really be hurt by them. Might take a while though...
> 
> 
> 
> Well, the more reason to hurry the attack. I mean, it's better to take care of as many enemies as possible *before* he comes. I wouldn't really like if we delayed the attack too much and he just took over the whole goddamn army...





Indeed, regular Pl that evil/neutral powers convert they can take after the world is cleansed, but all intelligent Undeath that swear fealty to Gallador will be spared, and infrastructure/Undeath workers will be spared too, so the world can be rebuild as Undeath Paradise.


----------



## Airwhale (Jan 28, 2005)

The Imperial navy, would like to point out that it's strategic threat assesment division,  has placed the risk assesment for Allador as low to moderate.  While Iuz might not be happy with Allador, he appears more aggravated at forces such as the scarlet brotherhood, and the god Morel.  While they do see a need to protect his boarders, we believe Iuz will act out his frustration upon others, before looking to Allador.  

In short, we would like to point out that the Elves of Allador are dedicating more attention to this matter than it deserves.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Jan 28, 2005)

Lord Leathnor of Aliador states the Wolf has spoken, and that's good enough for him.
  Aliador, is looking to it's own defense against an enraged and apparently suicidal Iuz, and is unable to send forces at this time.

  Aliador notes Greater Nyrond, the Iron League, the Ulek League, and the Isle of the Phoenix have sent no forces, and the League of Athyr sits in determined neutrality.  Aliador doesn't exactly see the Solistarim helping out, and Iuz has withdrawn all his forces from Gibenei.  The Illithid Empire below them is not only not sending forces, it cannot even be communicated with.  Greyhawk City and Rary are also not involved in the Gibenei operation.
  The Wolf himself has sent no forces to Gibenei.
  Only Greater Aerdi has sent forces, out of all the Eastern Powers.

  Aliador appreciates that it's elven kindred in the west and Above, in Miranda, Marchwards, Elvanian Forest, Gigantea, Hyperboria, Highfolk, Delrune, and up in Greyspace are doing their part.
  However, Aliador cannot join it's elven compatriots.  Iuz is suicidal, Leathnor states.  He was always insane:  now he's gone ballistic.  And the Wolf just made it very clear the TEC Pact is not letting him off the charges.  So Aliador has no choice but to protect itself in the midst of madness.
  Eclavdra might have committed suicide:  Leathnor states Aliador is not going to trod in her footprints and commit national suicide.


  TO SERPENTEYE (PUBLIC)

  [sblock]

  Lord Leathnor and Lady Gwyndilyn of Aliador are going to the League of Athyr to discuss this matter with King Arden of Keoland.  They leave their daughter Mairlea to rule as temporary Lady in their place.
  If there is any chance of convincing Athyr to break it's neutrality and refusal to help on Gibenei, this is it. 
  Please see my e-mails concerning what the Lord and Lady have to say.

  [/sblock]


----------



## Anabstercorian (Jan 28, 2005)

Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> Aliador proposes that:
> 
> If Iuz would immediately recommit his forces to Gibenei and to the multinational effort against the undead there, then ...
> He should be immediately acquitted of all charges against him under the TEC Pact.
> ...




On the one hand, I side with the Wolf God that this is not a matter of Good and Evil, but of contract law.  As elves, it's understandable that this concept is somewhat foreign to you.

Despite that, I am in agreement that if Iuz were to immediately commit his forces to Gibenei, it would not only show his commitment to the fight against Vecna, it would do a great deal to allay some of the tensions produced by his build-up for war.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jan 28, 2005)

Why should the Wolf send forces to Gibenei, when he has more to fear from the Old One than does Aliador?  Aliador has merely voted, and the woman who did so is dead.  It was by the Wolf God's hand that evidence of Iuz' treason was delivered to the council, and the traitor has now accused the Wolf of betrayal in turn.  Aliador will ask, of course, why the Wolf God has acted as he has, if he has such concerns over the Old One's inevitable attack, but the answer is simple:

"Justice, justice shall you pursue."


----------



## Gurdjieff (Jan 28, 2005)

Melkor said:
			
		

> Airwhale, Venus!
> 
> "What do you propose then?" - Prince Kargathorm responds instead of his father, staring coldly at the warrior of Ginsel, his voice like the crackling ice. "And it is unlikely they will send all forces, they don`t fully trust one another. This way we can get their infrastucture, and resources. We have agents all across this world"
> 
> ...




"I do not doubt the Lord's promise, not at all. Lord Gallador seems to value life in a different way than my king, which is understandable, as Lord Gallador has seen many lifetimes pass by. I hope you understand my King does not have the luxury of a timeless life."

Nazarn sighs, as he continues:

"I would prefer any assault where the warriors of the King's people have a real goal to persue, not a ticket to end their lives early. Besides, if we leave our armies in the smokescreen, we take the risk of losing them if the warlords have grouped together and attack our forces before we have a chance to take them out. The news of our arrival will spread fast, and our mission will be clear just soon, maybe it is already known to the Warlords."

"I suggest challenging the Warlords one by one, giving them a chance to join us, or be destroyed. Our combined armies will pose an impressive argument for any Warlord, and with every Warlord converted we will become stronger as we weaken our enemy. Also, this way our troops will be less likely to be defeated in a straight battle as we should be able to show greater strenght than any of our opponents alone. Also, being victorious will boost the morale of our troops, as well as the faith in our rulership, and at the same time destroying the same of the enemy."


----------



## Airwhale (Jan 29, 2005)

Melkor said:
			
		

> The forces on Gibenei! All interested and Serpenteye please check!"
> 
> My own forces:
> - 40 Elite( 12 worth of losses, were replaced by Vampire Drow if possible)
> ...




OOC: I think you also lost some rPl in the last battle, I could be mistaken though.


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Jan 29, 2005)

Regarding Iuz, his build-up of military power is disconcerting. If any of his neighbors have requests for military aid, we do have some resources available who may help fortify your lands.

If Iuz is predicting full-scale war _against_ him, his predictions are hastily. It is impossible to speak for the other powers with certainty, but the Brotherhood sees little chance of full-scale war happening, unless initiated by Iuz.

Further, we agree with the Wolf God on the matter of Aliador's approval. We will state, however, that since discretion is allowed by the Pact on the matter of penalty, our discretion will favor Iuz if he returns his forces to Gibenei.


----------



## Kalanyr (Jan 29, 2005)

OOC - Rikandur, Morwel is not an elf, she is an Eladrin, probably closest in nature to the Tulani, so her appearance without her divine power is unlikely to change very much, she would merely seem considerably less perfect of aspect (since I put the 3 stat points from Divine Rank 3 into charisma). However your antimagic does rob her of her supernatural and spell-like eladrin abilities (so its still a fairly even Match, Iuz has more Hit Dice and Morwel has better statisicts and immunities since racial ability modifiers are not supernatural in nature.). Likewise her clothes would not vanish they would merely become non-magical, as such just robes of some relatively expensive clothe I imagine. (Will do a better post latter just felt I should correct your misconceptions).


----------



## Kalanyr (Jan 29, 2005)

Morwel appears in the arena, devoid of the sparkling stars that usually accompany her,  although her physical appearance does not change she seems to in some indefinable way be lessened from her usual state, her presence lacks a little power, perhaps her eyes are less bright, or her hair more tangled.

Morwel discards her now mundane robes and requests a suit of padded armour, the only armour that would not hinder her mobility more than the protection it would grant.  Morwel sweeps her thinblade through the air and takes a few steps back and forward clearly again accustoming herself to movement without the divine power she has possessed for millenia. 

"So what if the children should watch ? What is forbidden in the body?  I have never fought in an arena, but I have fought a duel or two and I have fought against those would invade my home.  You would be surprised how easily this weapon will pierce a demon's hide with my strength behind it.  And I'm quiet sure my hide is a match for a demons. Let him try, I have fought fiends before and I know their bodies are covered in weapons. " 

Morwel will accept the dagger and put it in a sheath to be worn around her waist. 



(OOC - which is true natural armour is not supernatural in nature and Morwel has quiet a large natural armour bonus)


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Jan 29, 2005)

Kalanyr said:
			
		

> OOC - Rikandur, Morwel is not an elf, she is an Eladrin, probably closest in nature to the Tulani, so her appearance without her divine power is unlikely to change very much, she would merely seem considerably less perfect of aspect (since I put the 3 stat points from Divine Rank 3 into charisma). However your antimagic does rob her of her supernatural and spell-like eladrin abilities (so its still a fairly even Match, Iuz has more Hit Dice and Morwel has better statisicts and immunities since racial ability modifiers are not supernatural in nature.). Likewise her clothes would not vanish they would merely become non-magical, as such just robes of some relatively expensive clothe I imagine. (Will do a better post latter just felt I should correct your misconceptions).




OOC:
Heh, You are right ... She have much better Natural Armor than any Demon, save Balors. 
And Yup, my Iuz have slightly worse statistics ... Iuz in the shape from Dragon Magazine ... Is a different matter. But I have impression that her Robe of Stars would became rather unpractical, in current situation, dress made of jevelry and silver. Remove it, if she doesn't want to ruin it. 

Will proceed with hobgoblin's response later, must go now to work. Did You considered potential spoils that Morwel could gain if she defeats Iuz ? We should discuss both possibilities beforehand, so each of us could prepare his little suprise. I state that I prepared such suprises, harmless to Morwel, each will happen depending on result of duel.


----------



## Kalanyr (Jan 29, 2005)

OOC - Feel free to drop by IRC if you want to talk.


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Jan 29, 2005)

Kalanyr said:
			
		

> Morwel appears in the arena, devoid of the sparkling stars that usually accompany her,  although her physical appearance does not change she seems to in some indefinable way be lessened from her usual state, her presence lacks a little power, perhaps her eyes are less bright, or her hair more tangled.
> 
> Morwel discards her now mundane robes and requests a suit of padded armour, the only armour that would not hinder her mobility more than the protection it would grant.  Morwel sweeps her thinblade through the air and takes a few steps back and forward clearly again accustoming herself to movement without the divine power she has possessed for millenia.
> 
> ...




OOC:
This is simple Hob, have mercy. Hobgoblins are lawful if You forgot. 
Besides ... Think of this that way, from his perspective he is doing Morwel a favor, she is ugly by his standarts. You know ... almost entirely bald, no nice fur ... and she looks like elf for him, pointy ears and anorectic body. 

IC:
Armourer agreed and brought padded armor, of dubious quality but it shouldn't fell off right now.

"Here, newbie ... and being on Your place I would have this dagger in hand. But do as You please ..."

Hobgoblin looked up and smiled predatorily upon hearing full tribunes. He murmured to himself.

"My, my ... folks must be really thirsty to come in such numbers ... or they wait how Old One will deal with another Young usurper. Wait a while."

Telling that humanoid departed trough cell door and disappeared in labirynth beyond the Circus.

OOC: This is of course Iuz himself, but his people are used to him as shiverled gran'pa. 
And he paid handsomly for honor of fighting on Arena of Skulls ... so he can take any pseudonym he pleases. Old One would deal with him anyway ... and Crowd might have more bloody entertainment.

IC:

After half an hour he returned, seemingly pleased and grinned to Morwel.

"Bets are very high ... Perform well and crowd will love You. By the way, You want to be announced as anonymous elf ... or You have any name for today ? You opponent was bold enough to take pseudonym Iuz. I don't know what those young demons think ... Old One hates when someone wears his name ... At least he will thin their ranks from the most stupid ones. When You are ready, follow me."


----------



## Xael (Jan 29, 2005)

Venus said:
			
		

> "I suggest challenging the Warlords one by one, giving them a chance to join us, or be destroyed. Our combined armies will pose an impressive argument for any Warlord, and with every Warlord converted we will become stronger as we weaken our enemy. Also, this way our troops will be less likely to be defeated in a straight battle as we should be able to show greater strenght than any of our opponents alone. Also, being victorious will boost the morale of our troops, as well as the faith in our rulership, and at the same time destroying the same of the enemy."




"This is another very valid tactic. Our forces are all concentrated here at the moment, but I doubt the forces of the warlords are all packed in one place. I doubt it very much. Should they begin moving most of their forces to counterattack, we could resort to several quick strikes to their now near-abandoned territories, causing some amount of havoc. We have the upper hand in mobile firepower, so we might as well use it.

We could also just attack all their leaders at once. If they're all in one place, they have basically already lost, as we probably outnumber them in Elite forces. If they're residing in their own territories, we probably have enough forces to attack *at least* two of them at the same time, and still bring enough Elite forces to both attacks to outnumber them if they get Elite reinforcements.

We could also just divide our Elite forces to attack all their leaders at once, and possibly basically end this whole war in one night. This would probably cause large amount of losses in our best forces though."


----------



## Melkor Lord Of ALL! (Jan 29, 2005)

Important!

 Gallador sends a message that he won`t invite any more forces into Valion Gool than there are currently, it isn`t possible to accomodate so many troops( there are already over a million), and he doesn`t want a total anhilation of this world! This isn`t a holy crusade against Undeath  but an attempt to take main power base from Vecna. Gallador`s children are already very unhappy that they are fighting against their kind alongside the likes of elves or Al`akbar`s divine servants that have no reason to wish them well, but no one dares question their Lord and God( Gallador proclaimed himself new God of Undeath and Rulership since Nerull and Hextor have left, and God-King of Gibenei, someone needs to take care of those quite important portfolios.)

OOC question: Everyone`s assumption seems to be that Vecna is going to wage war against entire Oerth. But he is a God with very high Wisdom score maybe without Gibenei he would see he can`t defeat everyone? Maybe he knows more about the situation and why the Gods left?


----------



## Xael (Jan 29, 2005)

Melkor said:
			
		

> Gallador sends a message that he won`t invite any more forces into Valion Gool than there are currently, it isn`t possible to accomodate so many troops( there are already over a million), and he doesn`t want a total anhilation of this world!




More like about 2 to 4 million, if 1 rPL is 2000-4000 people.  The army has a certain fear factor...


----------



## Melkor Lord Of ALL! (Jan 29, 2005)

Xael said:
			
		

> "This is another very valid tactic. Our forces are all concentrated here at the moment, but I doubt the forces of the warlords are all packed in one place. I doubt it very much. Should they begin <a href="http://www.ntsearch.com/search.php?q=moving&v=56">moving</a> most of their forces to counterattack, we could resort to several quick strikes to their now near-abandoned territories, causing some amount of havoc. We have the upper hand in mobile firepower, so we might as well use it.
> 
> We could also just attack all their leaders at once. If they're all in one place, they have basically already lost, as we probably outnumber them in Elite forces. If they're residing in their own territories, we probably have enough forces to attack *at least* two of them at the same time, and still bring enough Elite forces to both attacks to outnumber them if they get Elite reinforcements.
> 
> We could also just divide our Elite forces to attack all their leaders at once, and possibly basically end this whole war in one night. This would probably cause large amount of losses in our best forces though."




Indeed, the words of Mordenkainen are wise, it would be preferable to attack the Warlords one by one, so after few examples the rest will surrender. We don`t want to turn this world into ashes, otherwise I wouldn`t be able to compensate for losses as I promised. But we can begin with my plan of luring them into attacking  the stronghold of my main ally, Lord Yaghal, then we could strike at their own strongholds with our superior Elite and Epic forces.


----------



## Melkor Lord Of ALL! (Jan 29, 2005)

Airwhale said:
			
		

> OOC: I think you also lost some rPl in the last battle, I could be mistaken though.





I think I lost around 25% of my Elite troops according to Serpenteye, but I replaced them with my Vampirized Drow, I have around 2000 so propably more than 10 Elite Pl.

And he said that I lost 110 rPl but gained 60 from conversion, not sure if it means Salitisa`s legions or those gained when battling the other Warlords, if the first option is right, than I should lower my rPl by additional 60, I brought 250 rPl to Gibenei.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jan 31, 2005)

Hachiman bows to the others present in the room. Zennef is also present, but the big ursinal hangs back from the gathering of leaders.

“Thank you for your hospitality, Lord Gallador. I am anxious to see the defeat of the Whispered One’s loyalists,” he says.

Hachiman takes time inspecting the maps on display, learning the movements of both sides thus far.

“Interesting…” he mumbles, as he formulates ideas to better the campaign, “I like the idea of drawing the enemy into a trap. Whatever plan we go through with, our regular troops are going to be taking the brunt of the conflict, correct? On that point, I would like to lead the regular troops with the assistance of my epic companion. They would benefit greatly from my presence as I command a powerful array of divine magic in addition to my battlefield skills. Unless they can also commit a divine being to the field, our troops will have the upper hand. My elite troops though are at your disposal in hunting leaders.”


----------



## William Ronald (Jan 31, 2005)

*A reply to Ellistrae*

EDENA OF NEITH, PUBLIC:
[sblock]







> *Edena of Neith* originally posted:
> 
> 
> Eilistraee sends this message to Al'Akbar. She cannot come personally, since she is aiding and protecting the drow in the Hospice of Stars.
> ...



[/sblock]

Al'Akbar replies as he stands outside the drow embassy in Ekbir.  Already, the high walls are being lowered to grant a clearer view for those inside and outside of the embassy.  The demigod's face is sad as  he communicates with Ellistrae.

“I will mourn Eclavdra’s passing with you.  I knew she was walking on a knife’s edge, but I did not realize the true sharpness of that blade.”

“I have long thought that the dispute between the drow and the elves was much more virulent than that of the duergar and the dwarves.  The former dispute is indeed a family tragedy that has played itself out between the followers of your parents. Yet I think the key distinction is that hate is not the opposite of  love – rather apathy is the emotion of love.  For if there was no memory of love, then the hate would not be so strong.”

“I have said that perhaps while we are here on Oerth and Greyspace that the gods may well be fighting a common enemy.  Perhaps in such a struggle many enmities can be ended.”

“Perhaps the elves will find peace and bring it to your kindred. For now, we are left to our own resources and counsel.  It may be that the People will chose a path of unity and understanding that will cause both your father and your mother pause and consider peace and reconciliation. Sadly, many of your kin and your people have been drawn into this war out of love for one or the other of your parents.  They may not be able to stop themselves, having continued their quarrel for so long. Perhaps your other kindred, spurred by the example of the elves, can bring their weight to bear on your parents. Sometimes, when people fight they do not see the harm they do to themselves or others.  In some family feuds, the children are the ones who can reconcile the parents.” 

“In the pursuit of justice, I have learned that one must also not forget either mercy or the pursuit of righteousness.  Too many have confused righteousness with self-righteousness, leading to much suffering.  Sometimes, it is mercy that keeps us from falling so deep into our own anger that we lose sight of justice.  Sometimes, it is compassion that keeps us from fighting a war without end.”

“When I walked Oerth as a mortal man, among the best advice I received from the gods was that the word _never_ was too long for mortals.  It is advice that I have taken to heart. Behold, in the wake of the Twin Cataclysms, some said that the Suel and the Baklunish peoples would never know peace.  Yet there is peace and friendship among some Suel and Bakluni – such as those in the League of Athyr and Greater Nyrond.  Even know, my forces are prepared to fight on the same side at the Scarlet Brotherhood against the Whispered One.  So, Queen Ellistrae, do not abandon hope for either your kindred or your people.”

“I spoke to one of your people about hope and the possibility of redemption.  In my  conversation, I mentioned Zodal who hopes for the redemption all beings.  Perhaps you shall achieve more in seeking the reconciliation of your people than you hope.”


[sblock] 







> *Edena of Neith* originally posted:
> 
> Eclavdra was a pawn, caught between the competing TEC Powers, who would use her to advance their agenda, heedless of bloody consequences and heedless of dangers from without.
> The manipulation of Eclavdra by the TEC Powers aided in her death.
> ...



[/sblock]

“I hope that the time for the feud is indeed at a hand. Perhaps you can help reconcile the elves into one people.  Many may still follow your parents or others of your kin. However, perhaps you can help spread forgiveness and understanding among those who only see division.”

“As for Eclavdra, I fear she was among the few who see the full scope of the threats before us.  We still do not know why the gods erected a barrier around Greyspace. Yet, I am not surprised that nations follow their own agenda.”

“I would offer you a gift, if you so desire.  If you so wish, I can tend to your people for a brief while, giving you time to mourn Eclavdra and the others who have passed from this life.  I believe that I can honor Eclavdra’s memory equally well by either attending her funeral or aiding your people in the Hospice of Stars while you mourn. I offer this to honor Eclavdra and to honor your dedication to your people.”


----------



## William Ronald (Jan 31, 2005)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> Hachiman bows to the others present in the room. Zennef is also present, but the big ursinal hangs back from the gathering of leaders.
> 
> “Thank you for your hospitality, Lord Gallador. I am anxious to see the defeat of the Whispered One’s loyalists,” he says.
> 
> ...




The hero-god Azor-alq regards Hachiman.  

"Possibly the forces of the Baklunish Empire might be best in assisting the regular troops.  Our forces are particularly effective against the types of combatants we will face.  Or, we could focus on eliminating enemy leaders."

"Setting a trap is a good idea. However, how skilled have the enemy leaders proven to be in the previous conflicts? It might be wise to have a secondary plan in case they fail to go for the trap."


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Jan 31, 2005)

*The Reunification of the Elves*

Eilistraee takes Al'Akbar up on his offer immediately, to give temporary assistance to her at the Hospice of Stars.

  The good drow, with Eilistraee present, bury Eclavdra in solemn ceremony in the Vault of the Drow.
  And the drow state that, even as Eclavdra has died, so has the conflict between elf and drow in their hearts.  It is dead, regardless of what Seldarine or Dark Deities alike would say or command.
  The drow renounce the name drow.  They consider themselves elves from this point henceforth.  If others wish to call them dark elves, or star elves, or even moon elves, it does not matter:  they are ELVES.  They were once elves, and they are now again ... elves.

  Afterwards, the elves level the ruins Erelhi-Cinlu with their magic, and cremate those ruins in fire, leaving only stone and ashes.  Into that fire goes all the regalia of Lolth, Ghaunadaur, Vhaeraun, Kiransalee, and all the other Dark Deities.
  The elves sweep the Vault of the Drow clean of any and all traces of their former civilization.
  If they ever come back here, state the elves, it will be to begin anew.

  Then the elves (and Eilistraee) return to watch over their stricken kindred.


----------



## Anabstercorian (Jan 31, 2005)

(Does anyone know where Serpenteye is?)


----------



## William Ronald (Jan 31, 2005)

Anabstercorian said:
			
		

> (Does anyone know where Serpenteye is?)




(OOC: No, I don't know.  I  just e-mailed him. I hope that everything is well.)

Daoud, clad in his simple herdsman's clothes and a bright prayer shawl, addresses Al'Akbar as Ellistrae and the Mordheil leave Eclavdra's grave.

"This may indeed be a good beginning. Too often, people lack the courage to honestly admit what _is_ the truth.  For all their cultural and minor physiological differences, the elves have always been one people.  They must acknowledge the past that has existed, but can perhaps move into a new future.  Is there not a saying to that effect?"

Al'Akbar, attending the drow in the Hospice of Stars, nods.  "Yes.  _Dethrone the past, and each day brings the dawning of a new world._.  Perhaps this is a second dawn for the elves."

Examining a drow patient, Al'Akbar regards the woman's closed eyes.  "The drow are still somewhat sensitive to sunlight.  Some of the new spectacles with darkened lenses might help them to cope with bright light as they learn to adapt to their new lives."

"Daoud,"  Al'Akbar says.

"Yes, my Emperor."

"Make sure that the new telescopes that the Greyspace Alliance sent to us are set up in the observatory.  Perhaps  the drow and others will wish to see the worlds of Greyspace and the stars at the edge of the Wall Around the Worlds."

(OOC: My own research on the topic shows that Greyspace is essentially a Ptolemaic solar system.  Oerth is in the center, the other bodies circle it, and the stars are on the edge of Greyspace.  Some stars from outside Greyspace, such as the sun of Abeir-Toril, may no longer be visible.)

(OOC: Edena, the drow can have an early version of sunglasses.  Until you can do something about it, the drow will still be somewhat light sensitive.)


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Jan 31, 2005)

OOC:  Actually, if you take the stories of Drizzt Do'Urden at face value, it will take the drow an entire Turn (all of Turn 2) to acclimate enough they can function at all in sunlight.  After that, it will take several years for them to fully acclimate and become comfortable in sunlight.  This assumes no magic is used to speed the process.
  It isn't just their eyes.  It's their bodies.  Imagine a person from high latitudes, stuck suddenly in the equatorial sun.  The drow are almost vampiric, in their sensitivity to sunlight.

  But ...

  First of all, call them elves.  For ease, just refer to them as the Star Elves, since starlight is the brightest light they can currently comfortably tolerate.
  Secondly, they will make the transition.  They are a strong people.
  And thirdly, I like your allusion to a Rebirth.  There was a First Flowering of the Elves.  Perhaps we'll have a Second Flowering of the Elves now.    (Forrester would be horrified.)

  The Elves of Aliador, would welcome the Star Elves amongst themselves, but they would be cautious for a while.
  The Elves of Miranda, Marchwards, and Elvanian Forest would welcome the Star Elves amongst themselves, because Kalanyr decreed it so.
  But the Elves of Celene and the Lendores are Canon.  They are stuck in the past.  They will not welcome the Star Elves.  They will not welcome them, anymore than most people would welcome cockroaches into their homes.  They are stuck on the Seldarine Doctrine, and imprisoned by it.

  I have no idea where Serpenteye is.
  I'm guessing he has computer trouble.
  I wish him well, and hope he returns soon.


----------



## Melkor Lord Of ALL! (Jan 31, 2005)

Gallador proposes the following battle plan, are there objections? 

First Gallador will stage few false skirmishes between his and Lord Yaghal`s Undeath troops. Warlords will believe that Yaghal is on his own, and likely attack his stronghold with huge force. Than a huge army led by Hachiman, aided by Azor-alq, Faerinaal and Gallador`s sons( around 800 rPl, 50 Elite and 8 Epic) will attack them from behind, to catch most of their regular forces into a trap.

If it doesn`t work, Hachiman wil simply march at the stronghold of the strongest Warlord.

Than most of the remaining Elite and Epic troops are going to act- around 70 Elite and 12 Epic- including Gallador, Foran, Nazarn and Elder Brother- will start taking the strongholds of Warlords- two or three at the same time, starting with the weakest- so the Warlords wouldn`t be able to gain strategic initiative and will spread their armies, therefore they wouldn`t be able to use their superior regular numbers as huge advantage). Gallador has spies in every major fortess( I spent 100 power points on infiltration). 
All sentient Undeath who agree to surrender to Gallador will be spared, and the focus are first the Epic( when Warlords fall, their sentient followers might be more eager to surrender) than Elite forces( since most of regulars are mindless Undeath that can`t think on their own, our Wizards can gain control over them).

And 10 Elite, 2 Epic, 300 rPl will protect Valion Gool from any surprise assault.


----------



## William Ronald (Feb 1, 2005)

Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> OOC:  Actually, if you take the stories of Drizzt Do'Urden at face value, it will take the drow an entire Turn (all of Turn 2) to acclimate enough they can function at all in sunlight.  After that, it will take several years for them to fully acclimate and become comfortable in sunlight.  This assumes no magic is used to speed the process.
> It isn't just their eyes.  It's their bodies.  Imagine a person from high latitudes, stuck suddenly in the equatorial sun.  The drow are almost vampiric, in their sensitivity to sunlight.
> 
> But ...
> ...





Ironically, the Forgotten Realms setting introduced a race known as the Star Elves who appeared in the Eastern Realms from a demi-plane.   As I recall, their preferred class is bard.
The elves of the Twilight might be a better name, or Bugbear's Mordheil.

As for canon, this is an IR.  So, it is possible that the elves of Celene and the Lendores will follow the Seldarine but modify the doctrine of the drow as corrupt.  Already two significant elven factions came to the aid of the Mordheil -- the elves of Miranda and the elven navy of Greyspace.  So, there may be some caution -- all the elves are probably in a state of shock as the barrier around Greyspace went up about a month ago in game.  (Serpenteye will determine how populations react, in part based on our actions.  I would argue, in his absence, that it would not be too much to expect Celene to accept an ambassador from Ellistrae's court.  By their standards, she is the only elven deity with whom they can still contact.  I would argue that no enmity lasts forever.)


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Feb 1, 2005)

OOC:
I agree. That's why small populace of still "normal" Drow who came under Iuz's banner are now, simply, Dark Elves. 
And imagine hos insulted Queen Yolanda must feel when only elven deity avaible, besides Ye'Cind is Llolth's daughter !


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Feb 1, 2005)

Well now ...

  The good drow (the last time I will use that terminology) just want to be called elves.   Elves, period.  Nothing else.  Just:  elves.

  The Dark Drow wish to be called drow.  When they wish you to talk to them at all.

  The Elves of Aliador are more lofty, more noble, than the elves of the Flanaess are depicted as being.  That is why they can integrate with the incoming, black-skinned elves.

  I could make the elves of Celene and the Lendores noble and lofty.  This is an IR.
  However, I feel ...
  I feel they corrupted the elves in the first place, when they made them into such a bigoted, elitist, and unfriendly people.   (And it's worse in Dragonlance and Forgotten Realms.  It's much, much worse in Dark Sun and Birthright.)
  If they must insist on corrupting the elves, who are I to uncorrupt them?

  These corrupted elves will find out the hard way that they are in no position to be elitist or snotty.
  They are not a mighty military power that dictates to others, like the Suel Imperium (which was elitist and snotty, and worse.)
  They are not great wizards to rule the minds of others, as the Suel Imperium was.
  Their clerics are not great clerics, like the clerics of the ancient Baklunish Empire.
  Their numbers are not great, like those of Humankind.
  They have no special abilities, like the Illithid.
  They have no special sanctuary, like the Drow did.

  No, they are a bunch of snotty elitists living in the past, under the delusion that somehow physical isolation in forests and on islands will protect them from all these lesser races.
  These are the elves that make for Forresters and Forresters' cheerleaders.

  If the elves are depicted as not being willing to change, not budgable, stuck in their ways to the point of insanity, who am I to change them?

  They will just have to learn the hard way (as everyone in IRs learns the hard way) that things in game reality don't conform to their narrow perspections of the world.

  The Drow have already made this hurdle, and paid a dear price for making it.  
  The Drow, have learned to adapt, and will be stronger for it.  The IR will bring out the best in them, these elves reborn.

  But the Elves of the Lendores and Celene will not get a free ride, anymore than the Drow got a free ride.
  What have they done, to deserve it?

  At least, this is my interpretation, as a player.
  Eclavdra said, while she yet lived:  Nothing is free.  And indeed the Drow are paying a very high price to return to the Light and the Surface World.
  The Elves of the Lendores and Celene, stuck in the past and in their narrow world, won't get preferential treatment from me.  If they are to better themselves, they'll just have to work at it like everyone else.

  And even Aliador is finding out that War is not the nice, chivalrous, Good affair that some tales make it out to be.
  The price of victory is costly.  The price of survival, is costly.  The price might be very high indeed.  The price includes suffering, agonizing pain, deaths, trauma, destruction of home and land, and other such things ... and it could include further costs.
  For War is about winning.  At ANY cost.  Failure to win in a war against mortal enemies like the Illithid means death for all the elves.  And the Illithid ARE willing to pay any price, whatever price it takes to win.
  So for some elves, the price could be their very souls.  It isn't nice, it isn't right, it isn't fair, and it isn't pleasant.  But it is.  It is war.  And the elves of Aliador are having to face this fact.


----------



## Anabstercorian (Feb 1, 2005)

*An apology*

I'm not going to be posting for a while, though I am going to be keeping an eye on thinks.  Until such time as Serpenteye resolves whatever issues are preventing him from posting, I'll be in something of hibernation.


----------



## Uvenelei (Feb 1, 2005)

I'm still here, just waiting on Serpenteye. Also, I have no objection to Gallador's plan, Melkor.


----------



## Bugbear (Feb 1, 2005)

Likewise waiting on Serpenteye...


----------



## William Ronald (Feb 1, 2005)

Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> Well now ...
> 
> The good drow (the last time I will use that terminology) just want to be called elves.   Elves, period.  Nothing else.  Just:  elves.
> 
> ...




Well, I think some of us will end up engaging the elves in diplomacy.  The elves of Celene, and I believe in D&D in general, have been made a bit of an error in the depiction of the elves. Indeed, the beings which the elves are based on (such as the sidhe of Celtic mythology) are shown as often being quite changeable.

So, perhaps the elves of Celene and the Lendores will be slow to change.  I would argue that it might be interesting for Kalanyr and yourself to try to challenge the stereotype that has permeated the D&D image of elvenkind.  (Perhaps whoever runs the League of Athyr may want to chime in as well.  Celene is now part of the League of Athyr.)  So, perhaps it will be possible for them to change.  You will have to decide as well as Serpenteye.  (The DM ultimately decides how populations take things.  Mind you, there is some tension inside Celene in canon Greyhawk between the isolationists -- Queen Yolande leading them -- and the internationalists -- led by Prince Melf Brightflame, who has ties to many people and knightly orders in different lands.)  I imagine the fact that the elves of Miranda, the elves of Greyspace, the eladrin under Morwel, a Baklunish demigod, and Hachiman aided Ellistrae and a branch of the elves many considered corrupt may be setting up a hot debate in Celene and the Lendore Isles.

Still, I think that those two cultures are perhaps somewhat reluctant to change.  However, even the most stubborn human cultures have decided to change in the wake of new realities.  Perhaps a good model for Celene and the Lendore Isles might be Japan in the 1850s.

As for Gallador's plan, Melkor, it seems sound to me.  A good question is whether there are some existing rivalries that we can perhaps take benefit of in this war.  Possibly, some of Lord Gallador's forces can disguise themselves as members of one undead faction on Gnibile, attack another with a history of great rivalry, and bring both to war with each other.  (You might have to move fast to eliminate the leaders of both factions, so that the second-in-commands of each side believe that the other has launched a first strike.)


----------



## William Ronald (Feb 1, 2005)

I will try to e-mail Serpenteye later today. I suspect he probably has some computer trouble.

(Creamsteak, Darkness: Is it time for us to start another thread? We are at over 500 posts! How much can the new servers handle?)

While we are waiting, some of you might want to check out this thread from General RPG Discussion that asks a very relevant quesion for the IR: Vecna, where is he now?


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Feb 2, 2005)

Yup, going to waiting mode. Too much crap thrown on our DM's head right now.


----------



## Uvenelei (Feb 2, 2005)

William Ronald said:
			
		

> While we are waiting, some of you might want to check out this thread from General RPG Discussion that asks a very relevant quesion for the IR: Vecna, where is he now?




Haha, I saw that earlier, and when I saw your reply about Vecna being defeated I thought something big had happened on Gibnei while I wasn't looking. Then I saw the post date of several years ago.


----------



## Anabstercorian (Feb 2, 2005)

Why, he went to MIT!  http://www.vecna.com/


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Feb 2, 2005)

Anab, that link made my day. Loads of fun quotes in there... Apparently Vecna volunteered in a "restoration project" at Woodlawn Cemetary in DC. I'll be damned if _that_ isn't suspicious!


----------



## Anabstercorian (Feb 3, 2005)

The best part, though, is the poster I picked up the link from.

"Vecna - the best kept secret in engineering!"


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Feb 3, 2005)

Also in Waiting Mode.


----------



## devilish (Feb 3, 2005)

Ditto


----------



## Bugbear (Feb 5, 2005)

*A Bump*

Serpenteye, where are you?


----------



## James Heard (Feb 7, 2005)

Ok, this is getting sort of weird. I feel like we should start considering on setting loose the dogs with the scent of SE's posts and seeing if we don't find evidence of foul play.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Feb 7, 2005)

Set loose the Dogs of War!


----------



## Airwhale (Feb 7, 2005)

James Heard said:
			
		

> Ok, this is getting sort of weird. I feel like we should start considering on setting loose the dogs with the scent of SE's posts and seeing if we don't find evidence of foul play.





Does anyone have SE's personal information?  Can anyone call him to make sure he wasn't in a car crash, or something such as that?


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Feb 7, 2005)

My sincere regrets, Airwhale, but I do not have his personal information.
  I only have his e-mail, and he is not answering my posts at all.
  I sincerely hope he is ok.  I'm very worried.


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Feb 7, 2005)

Unfortunately, I'm in the same situation like Edena. Only @mail of our DM, and no anserws. >Sigh< 

Hope that, if whatever happened to SE, he will recover from it fully ... and return to us.


----------



## Knight Otu (Feb 7, 2005)

I also only have his e-mail... :\


----------



## Airwhale (Feb 8, 2005)

His hotmail profile isn't helpfull at all: It's registered under "E E" With a note under it "SE".

Anyone know his last name?


----------



## William Ronald (Feb 8, 2005)

Rikandur Azebol said:
			
		

> Unfortunately, I'm in the same situation like Edena. Only @mail of our DM, and no anserws. >Sigh<
> 
> Hope that, if whatever happened to SE, he will recover from it fully ... and return to us.




Regrettably, the only means of contact I have with Serpenteye is through e-mail.  However, I think everyone agrees with your sentiments.

James, I will try to do a write up of what I have on the continent of Aquaria soon.  I think there is probably room for an Aestia and Aquaria that is sort of like the new world in size.  (I find it ironic that we have developed more of Oerth beyond the Flanaess and Hepmonaland than WotC and TSR has done in some 30 years. Irony -- one of the fundamental building blocks of the multiverse -- and IRs.   )


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Feb 8, 2005)

William Ronald said:
			
		

> Regrettably, the only means of contact I have with Serpenteye is through e-mail.  However, I think everyone agrees with your sentiments.
> 
> James, I will try to do a write up of what I have on the continent of Aquaria soon.  I think there is probably room for an Aestia and Aquaria that is sort of like the new world in size.  (I find it ironic that we have developed more of Oerth beyond the Flanaess and Hepmonaland than WotC and TSR has done in some 30 years. Irony -- one of the fundamental building blocks of the multiverse -- and IRs.   )




After all, it is SE who started this meatgrinding and soo exciting IR. And he patiently standed flood of world domination plans and schemes that I produce for him, as Iuz would. Such patient and understanding person is a real jewel, especially as DM.  

But thank You too, William. Without Your, Edena's, Guilt Puppy's and James's work this would not be the splendid thing it is now. And without other Players ... who invigorate it, along with small support from my side, it wouldn't be game it is. 

And irony ... Your words have something in them, indeed.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Feb 8, 2005)

And Bugbear.  And Melkor.  And Airwhale.  And others.

  Yes, we could build a campaign setting out of this.
  A great part of it is in the Megapost, and from that you could base an entire campaign.

  Thanks to Serpenteye, and all of you.

  (very sad look)

  I hope Serpenteye can return to us.


----------



## Melkor Lord Of ALL! (Feb 8, 2005)

I assume something bad happened. I think we should have patience and be ready to rejoin the game when Serpenteye returns. I really want to kill Vecna!


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Feb 8, 2005)

In my experience, of all the causes for prolonged absences from boards like this, only a small percentage are anything to worry about. I hope and assume Serpenteye is doing just fine, and I'll be around when he's able to come back.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Feb 9, 2005)

Yes.  I am assuming that Serpenteye will return.

  The Imaginary IR is a silly aside until he returns.


----------



## Zelda Themelin (Feb 9, 2005)

Hi, I am back on-line too. So Serpentseye is missing, mmh, too bad.


----------



## Airwhale (Feb 9, 2005)

Zelda!

I will send you an e-mail updating you with everything soon... THings are a bit busy at work though, so it may be a day or two.


----------



## Zelda Themelin (Feb 10, 2005)

Airwhale said:
			
		

> Zelda!
> 
> I will send you an e-mail updating you with everything soon... THings are a bit busy at work though, so it may be a day or two.



Ok. 
No hurry.


----------



## Melkor Lord Of ALL! (Feb 10, 2005)

Well, Zelda, I have given your faction Sulhaut Mountains, for nothing it seems, as Serpenteye ruled later on that I don`t need spelljammers to move my regular troops to Gibenei! 

You can clearly see that my Vampire King is quite a nice and generous person!


----------



## William Ronald (Feb 12, 2005)

*IR  Chats This Weekend*

There will be two scheduled IR chats this weekend. The first will be at Saturday 9 p.m. Eastern Standard Time ( 2 A.M. Greenwich Meridian Time) and on Sunday at 3 p.m. Eastern Standard Time (8 p.m. GMT).

This might be a way for each of us to talk about the game, and maybe even help a few potential new players.

Rikandur Azebol: Thanks for the kind words. I think this IR has benefitted from the resources that Serpenteye and many of the players have brought to the game.  Additionally, it has benefitted from the enthusiasm and good roleplaying of its players.


----------



## Melkor Lord Of ALL! (Feb 12, 2005)

Any news about Serpenteye?


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Feb 13, 2005)

None.
  My regrets, Melkor.

  Let's keep patience, and hope, for the return of our friend.

  Edena_of_Neith


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Feb 13, 2005)

Patience is a virtue cherished even by Iuz, my friends. 

Thank You William, I were merely expressing my feelings. Besides, I think that I would use tip or two about eviltry that could be performed by Iuz on mass scale ... Never played someone that vile before. And all ideas that I come up till now, are fun destroing and very deadly. Something Edena proposed me once, according to potential behavior of Black Elves that turned to Iuz, was one of more merciful and nice options.
Thinking wide  scale, now Iuz is "merely" arming himself against all potential threats.
Can't wait when SE assigns me with Heavy Fortification bonus. Then Vecna can come and try to get me !


----------



## Zelda Themelin (Feb 16, 2005)

So, have you heard anything about our game master. Hope he is okey.


----------



## William Ronald (Feb 17, 2005)

Zelda Themelin said:
			
		

> So, have you heard anything about our game master. Hope he is okey.





Sadly, I have not heard from Serpenteye -- despite repeated e-mails.  I hope that  you are doing well!

However, I was in chat with Sollir and I would like to propose some scheduled IR chats for this weekend. This way, we can chat with each other and talk about the game.

There will be two scheduled IR chats this weekend. The first will be at Saturday 9 p.m. Eastern Standard Time ( 2 A.M. Greenwich Meridian Time) and on Sunday at 3 p.m. Eastern Standard Time (8 p.m. GMT). Several of the players will be there, so it will be a great chance to learn more about the game.


----------



## William Ronald (Mar 1, 2005)

*(IR) OOC Discussion: The Fate of the IR*

It has been one month since any of us has heard from Serpenteye.  As such, I think it is time to consider a few issues about the game.  So, I started a new thread in Talking the Talk: (IR) OOC Discussion: The Fate of the IR.  Let us hope that Serpenteye is well and will return.

Should we keep this thread open?


----------

